#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Общий форум >  > > >  >  >  Защищают ли буддисты животных?

## Ирина Бабич

Добрый день всем!
Такая штука... Мне интересно: делают ли буддиты что-то, чтобы улучшить положение животных на этой земле?

Я знаю, что буддисты развивают в себе ботхичитту - _деятельное_  сострадание к живым существам. Поэтому многие из буддистов - вегетарианцы. 

Я сама из Киева. Но в нашей среде буддистов я не вижу никаких людей, которым была бы интересна зоозащитная деятельность. Скажите, это только у нас в Киеве так из-за того, что сообщество буддистов небольшое и мало сгрупированное, или буддистам в принципе это неинтересно?

Просто в честь приезда Пола Маккартни мы вместе с вегетарианцами-небуддистами проводили акцию, которая имела целью показать населению, что Пол - вегетарианец, и что такая еда не только полноценна, но и более полезна для здоровья. Я обратилась к четырем буддистам (практически к самым активным из них), но никто не проявил никакого интереса к моему приглашению взять участие в акции.

Может, следующий раз и пытаться не стоит? Но в чем же тогда состоит _деятельное_ сострадание таких людей к животным, ведь можно сделать намного больше, чем просто самому стать вегетарианцем?

----------


## PampKin Head

Сейчас проснутся кормящие Ктулху.

Бодхичитта - это намерение достичь Освобождения (основная цель) ради блага всех живых существ (мотивирующий фактор для достижения Освобождения). Если не упоминать основную цель, то это действительно становится источником непонимания, почему буддисты все еще не в GreenPeace.

Быть ли вегетарианцем, бороться ли за права животных или петь песни о спасении на улице - это просто личный выбор человека. Именно поэтому вы и не нашли отклика у тех буддистов, к которым обратились (просто им лично это не близко).

----------


## Аньезка

Есть такие.

Кстати, есть ли кто на форуме из Москвы, кто занимается активной помощью приютам животных? Хотелось бы присоединиться.

----------


## Ирина Бабич

> Сейчас проснутся кормящие Ктулху.
> 
> Быть ли вегетарианца, бороться за права животных или петь песни о спасении на улице - это просто личный выбор человека. Именно поэтому вы и не нашли отклика у тех буддистов, к которым обратились.


А, понятно... Я просто слова Далай-Ламы 14 понимаю как-то иначе, чем мои знакомые буддисты... Например, он говорил, что "мы должны поддержать организации, которые занимаются защитой животных".

----------


## Ирина Бабич

> Есть такие.


Ура! Это радует.

----------


## Skyku

Буддисты не обязаны быть вегетарианцами.
Буддисты не обязаны учавствовать в зоозащитных обществах и акциях.
А "такая еда не только полноценна, но и более полезна для здоровья" - не раз обсуждалось на этом форуме, и безрезультатно, потому что никакой весомой аргументации кроме эмоций и заявлений адептов вегетарианства предоставлено не было.




> Я знаю, что буддисты развивают в себе ботхичиту - деятельное сострадание к живым существам. ... в чем же тогда состоит деятельное сострадание


Бодхичи́тта (санскр. बोधिचित्त, bodhicitta , «просветлённое понимание, мудрость»; ...) — философско-мировоззренческая доктрина буддизма Махаяны, провозглашающая любовь ко всем живым существам и обуславливающая служение бодхисаттв *ради спасения всех живых существ из цепи перерождений*.
Буддизм Махаяны не ставит целью улучшение экологии, защиту прав животных и людей, и т.д. и т.п.
Поэтому и поведение Ваших знакомых буддистов вполне естественно.

----------

Eugeny (14.01.2012)

----------


## PampKin Head

> А, понятно... Я просто слова Далай-Ламы 14 понимаю как-то иначе, чем мои знакомые буддисты... Например, он говорил, что "мы должны поддержать организации, которые занимаются защитой животных".


Наши мысли с вами!

----------


## Буль

Опрос с ангажементом: вся "помощь животным" строится вокруг вегетарианства. Не понятно зачем  :EEK!:

----------


## Ирина Бабич

> Буддизм Махаяны не ставит целью улучшение экологии, защиту прав животных и людей, и т.д. и т.п.
> Поэтому и поведение Ваших знакомых буддистов вполне естественно.


Многие известные буддисты с Вами бы поспорили, например, Согьял Ринпоче как известный деятель в сфере защиты окружающей среды. Но, вобщем, моей целью не есть навязать кому-либо свою точку зрения.

----------


## Ирина Бабич

> Опрос с ангажементом: вся "помощь животным" строится вокруг вегетарианства. Не понятно зачем


А как же последняя опция, которая предполагает помощь животным невегетарианцев?

----------


## Skyku

> Конечно, польза вегетарианства - это научно доказанный факт.


Как раз наоборот. Никак научно не доказан. Что конечно не мешает верить в это. В Бога-Творца ведь тоже верят, считая доказанным Его существование.




> НО! Все таки, наверное, я бы не хотела, чтобы эта тема преваращалась в обсуждение "полезно вегетарианство или нет"


А если перейдет, ее просто закроют. Потому что она будет уже в надцатый раз и бессмысленна.




> Больше хотелось бы поговорить именно об активности.


Не обязаны буддисты быть активными в указанном Вами ключе.
Если обязаны, то Вам придется сослаться на буддийские сутры, где обязываются.
Из буддийского определения бодхичитты участие в акциях или организациях не следует.

----------


## Буль

> А как же последняя опция, которая предполагает помощь животным невегетарианцев?


А если я вегетарианец и при этом помогаю животным?
Почему вообще вегетарианство присутствует абсолютно во всех вариантах опроса? С какой целью?

----------


## Ирина Бабич

> А если я вегетарианец и при этом помогаю животным?
> Почему вообще вегетарианство присутствует абсолютно во всех вариантах опроса? С какой целью?


Ну, Вы правы, но я уже не могу изменить вопросы, наверное.

----------


## Skyku

> Многие известные буддисты с Вами бы поспорили, например, Согьял Ринпоче как известный деятель в сфере защиты окружающей среды.


Ни ему, ни какому-либо другому буддисту не запрещается участвовать в защите окружающей среды.
А вот обязанности такой - нет.
Либо, как уже сказал, приведите описание эти обязанностей в буддийский сутрах.
Будда не был основателем, ни экологического общества, ни общества защиты животных.
По Вашему - был? Приведите источник иноформации.

----------


## PampKin Head

Был. Общество помощи людям-животным.

----------


## Буль

> Ну, Вы правы, но я уже не могу изменить вопросы, наверное.


У Вас справа вверху от опроса должна быть ссылка "Редактировать опрос"

----------


## Zom

Нет еще одного пункта - "я вегетарианец, но никому ничего не рассказываю".

----------


## Skyku

> Был. Общество помощи людям-животным.


Какой именно помощи?
Какие акции предпринял?
Как спасал животных от убоя?

----------


## Буль

Всё равно получается странный опрос - если я помогаю кошкам и собакам то я уже не имею возможности "быть невегетарианцем и не собираться им становиться". У меня одинаковые основания поставить галку и на 4-м, и на 5-м пункте, но фактически мне приходится между ними выбирать! Совершенно несбалансированный опрос...

----------


## Буль

Что-то первый пункт никто из местных вегетарианцев не отмечает...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Zom

> Я сама из Киева. Но в нашей среде буддистов я не вижу никаких людей, которым была бы интересна зоозащитная деятельность. Скажите, это только у нас в Киеве так из-за того, что сообщество буддистов небольшое и мало сгрупированное, или буддистам в принципе это неинтересно?
> 
> Просто в честь приезда Пола Маккартни мы вместе с вегетарианцами-небуддистами проводили акцию, которая имела целью показать населению, что Пол - вегетарианец, и что такая еда не только полноценна, но и более полезна для здоровья. Я обратилась к четырем буддистам (практически к самым активным из них), но никто не проявил никакого интереса к моему приглашению взять участие в акции.


Видите ли... Будда учил тому, чтобы пока есть время, следует вылечить себя от болезней эгоизма. Как ни крути, а это работа в первую очередь над собой - и очень трудная работа. Тот, кто не желает заниматься этой работой, может накапливать благие заслуги - например - *помогать животным*. Однако на сей счёт в буддизме говорится, что есть разные "поля заслуг". Так, например, спасти десять собачек от голодной смерти и сделать подношение сангхе - это совершенно разные по силе кармического эффекта действия. Поэтому умные и хитрые буддисты никогда не направляют вектор своей деятельности на животных ("а давайте общество защиты насекомых создадим?!"), а делают максимально много для развития учения, для сангхи, для монахов. Вот чем действительно стоит заниматься, если уж не очищением собственного ума посредством медитативных техник.

Поэтому "проблема животных" правильных буддистов не должна волновать - так же как и проблема насекомых, проблема растений, проблема бактерий и проблема вирусов. Не должна волновать - в том плане что не должна стоять во главе угла организации собственной деятельности и "духовной" работы. Да, когда буддист сталкивается с болеющим животным или даже - назойливой мухой - ему следует поступать правильно - т.е. помочь животному и выгнать муху (а не прихлопнуть). Но когда он начинает "спасать утопающих" - он сбивается с правильного пути, очерченного Буддой.

----------


## Маша_ла

Хотите помогать животным в Москве, пожалуйста: http://pesikot.org/forum
Зайдите там в Скорую помощь, в Собаки или в Кошки, в общем, поле деятельности широкое.
Там же есть информация по приютам.

Не знаю, что в Киеве, но есть у меня знакомая, зарегистрирована на том же форуме под ником НИНА, можете ей написать, она из Киева и много помогает животным и тут и там как-то. 
Там, конечно, всякого хватает, но если есть желание помочь - велком.

А про то, что кто-то кому-то что-то должен.. Каждый делает то, что может.
Каждый сам за себя отвечает. Может, помогает, не может, не помогает. Может, не ест мясо, не может, ест мясо. Какая разница. Это не главное, по-моему.

----------


## Pavel

> Добрый день всем!
> Такая штука... Мне интересно: делают ли буддиты что-то, чтобы улучшить положение животных на этой земле?


Мне понятна устремленность вегетарианцев к сосуществованию с живыми организмами без причинения им боли. Совершенно очевидно, что ими выбираются те проявления боли, которые наиболее ярки и видны самым невооруженным взглядом. Их стремление избежать участия в создании условий для увеличения боли и физического страдания у животных никак не противоречит устремленности буддиста от страдания. 

Никто из них не провозглашает вегетарианство как путь окончательного избавления от страдания всех живых существ. По своей сути их деятельность полезна с буддийской точки зрения, как полезно поведение внимательного к окружающим, осторожного в словах и поступках по отношению к другим человека. По этой причине я в целом одобряю движение вегетарианцев, как и другие движения по защите животных от насилия со стороны человека. 

Я оговорился "в целом" по той причине, что в любом движении, в любом обобщении при детальном рассмотрении могут быть найдены негативные проявления и соответственно негативные последствия. Но так устроен мир, что люди не представляют собой однородной массы и за любым обобщенным понятием скрывается огромное многообразие явлений. 

По этой причине считаю, что попытки отстаивать "вегетарианскую идею" или "идею мясоедения" путем выставления на всеобщее обозрение частных случаев или частных мнений - дело бесполезное и даже вредное, т.к. оно отвлекает от сути явления. А суть вегетарианского движения в стремлении не причинять боль физической насильственной смерти не только людям, но и тем живым организмам, которые ярко проявляют свою способность эту боль ощущать. Уверен, что такие устремления заслуживают самого откровенного одобрения и поддержки широкого распространения. 

Стремление дискредитировать идею защиты животных от насилия со стороны человека считаю равноценным стремлению пропогандировать дозволенность насилия по отношению к человеку или животным, дозволенность бесконтрольного потребления "природных ресурсов", т.е. проявлением агрессивного по отношению к окружающим ума.

Есть много различных способов деятельно проявлять свое стремление относиться бережно к живым формам существования, чем я пользуюсь, чему я уделяю постоянно внимание. Каждый раз, когда я замечаю, что удалось не "обидеть" животное, я испытываю ничуть не меньшую радость, чем от того, когда удалось не обидеть человека. 

Внимательное отношение к "обидам" животных позволяет воспитывать в себе бОльшую чувствительность и быть предусмотрительным, а не реагировать на Боль лишь тогда, когда тебе о ней было сказано "человеческим" языком.

----------


## Ануруддха

Прошу придерживаться темы - последнее предупреждение.

----------


## Ирина Бабич

> Не обязаны буддисты быть активными в указанном Вами ключе.
> Если обязаны, то Вам придется сослаться на буддийские сутры, где обязываются.
> Из буддийского определения бодхичитты участие в акциях или организациях не следует.


Во времена написания сутр таких акций и организаций, скорее всего, не было. Не то что в те времена. Даже сейчас в украинских словарях нет таких слов как адвокация, гендер, фандрейзинг, импауермент, хотя это ключевые понятия, которые касаются развития гражданского общества (я работаю в благотворительной организации для ВИЧ+ людей и каждый день стыкаюсь с этими терминами). Из этого следует, что в Украине целенаправленно мало кто занимался этим самым фандрейзингом. Хотя эти слова в развинутых странах - это очень важные и неотьемлимые понятия, которые касаются помощи людям, которые оказались в тяжелой ситуации.

Так вот.  Конечно, если нет порыва - можно обосновать, что деятельность не описана в сутрах. Думаю, если люди активно выступают против вегетарианства и активизма в защиту животных - это просто не их деятельность.

Еще хочу рассказать такую притчу. Как-то на берег моря выбросило тысячи маленьких рыбок. Маленькая девочка ходила по берегу и выбрасывала рыбок обратно в море. К ней подошел мужчина и спросил: "Зачем ты это делаешь, это не имеет смысла, ведь всех все равно не спасти?" На что девочка ответила: "Это имеет смысл для тех рыбок, которых я уже выбросила в море".

----------

Гьямцо (05.05.2009)

----------


## Fritz

Тогда, имхо, следует начать с отказа от чая. О  страданиях людей и животных, возникающих из-за употребления чая, можно прочесть в "Словах моего всеблагого учителя". 
Бодхичитта так вообще означает "пробуждённый ум". Тобишь архатство. Животные тут ни при чём.

----------


## Ирина Бабич

Хорошо, переформулирую.

Вопрос ко всем участникам форума: есть ли у вас знакомые буддисты, которые имеют отношение к какой-либо благотворительности (включая и ту, которая имеет отношение к людям)?

----------


## Этэйла

> Хорошо, переформулирую.
> 
> Вопрос ко всем участникам форума: есть ли у вас знакомые буддисты, которые имеют отношение к какой-либо благотворительности (включая и ту, которая имеет отношение к людям)?


есть :Smilie: тока (только :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): )они все мясо едят..это относительно животных
а людям наверно все помогают, только  суть вопроса непоняла, Вы хотите помочь и не знаете как

----------


## Fritz

Топпер, например, - сплошная благотворительность. Быть буддистом - уже благотворительность.

----------


## Skyku

> Во времена написания сутр таких акций и организаций, скорее всего, не было. Не то что в те времена.


То есть Вы предлагаете реформировать (или уже реформированный) ветхий буддизм с чтобы теперь он служил целям защиты животных?




> Так вот. Конечно, если нет порыва - можно обосновать, что деятельность не описана в сутрах.


аналогично:
Конечно, если нет порыва болеть за футбольную сборную своей страны - можно обосновать что это не описано в сутрах.
...если нет порыва заниматься интегральным исчислением, можно ...

и т.д.

Вы считаете что порыв к защите животных напрямую связан с буддийскими целями. Можно узнать причину такого мнения? Про ботхичитту Вам уже объяснили что не имеет она отношения к деятельности защитников животных. Если у Вас другое определение, или не согласны - дайте свое, и попробуем сопоставить с остальными важными буддийскими терминами.
Если у Вас цели и задачи буддизма не будут совпадать с общепризнанной как самими буддистами, так и религиоведами, то хотя бы выясним причину такого взаимного непонимания.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Хорошо, переформулирую.
> 
> Вопрос ко всем участникам форума: есть ли у вас знакомые буддисты, которые имеют отношение к какой-либо благотворительности (включая и ту, которая имеет отношение к людям)?


Есть. Много. Да почти каждый. Скорее наоборот - не так много людей, которые в той или иной форме не помогают другим. И не только буддисты. 

Как Вы ни переформулируйте, а суть не меняется. 
Занятия благотворительностью не могут заменить буддийскую практику. 
Когда кто-то хочет пить - дай ему воды. Но как Вы назовете человека, который бегает с водой в поисках того, кто хочет пить?

----------


## Fritz

Да нет, основная мысль для Ирины - дополнительная забота о животных - результат буддийской практики, а не причина или метод, т.е. сначала бодхичитта, а потом уж забота. Лучше всего одновременно. Но тут грань тонка - можно затоптать кучу насекомых по пути в приют для бездомных собак. 
Самый оптимальный вариант для "заботящихся о животных" - сменить вместилище. В этом мире, на этой планете, всё обустроено так, что кто-то кого-то ест или затаптывает. В адских мирах ещё хуже. И по-другому не будет - здесь спасение одного только за счёт другого. Другое дело, как мы жертву используем - во имя животных или во приобретение бодхичитты.

----------


## Буль

По-моему, исходя из результатов голосования, ответ на вопрос темы уже получен. Что дополнительно требуется обсудить в этой теме?

----------


## Санников

Не понимаю, как помощь животным связана с вегитарианством? Как можно помочь например, тигренку, у которого убили мать, кормя его травой?

----------


## Аньезка

> Не понимаю, как помощь животным связана с вегитарианством? Как можно помочь например, тигренку, у которого убили мать, кормя его травой?


Зачем кормить его травой? Он ведь хищник.

А вот помощь животным очень даже связана с вегетарианством. Это, можно сказать, более высокая ступень осознания проблемы. Одно без другого - лицемерно и неполно. Какой смысл помогать кошечкам и собачкам, если ты оплачиваешь забой хрюшек, коров, баранов, носишь кожу и мех? Получается дискриминация и омрачение, когда не видишь или не хочешь принимать всей полноты картины. Спасаю одних, но жру других.

Хотя, все начинают с малого. Это тоже хорошо и должно приветствоваться.

----------


## Санников

> Зачем кормить его травой? Он ведь хищник.
> 
> А вот помощь животным очень даже связана с вегетарианством. Это, можно сказать, более высокая ступень осознания проблемы. Одно без другого - лицемерно и неполно. Какой смысл помогать кошечкам и собачкам, если ты оплачиваешь забой хрюшек, коров, баранов, носишь кожу и мех? Получается дискриминация и омрачение, когда не видишь или не хочешь принимать всей полноты картины. Спасаю одних, но жру других.
> 
> Хотя, все начинают с малого. Это тоже хорошо и должно приветствоваться.


Лицемерно быть вегетарианцем и носить шубы, дубленки, меховые шапки, кожаную обувь, сумки, ремни. В  таком случае надо быть последовательным - носить полистероловые куртки на синтепоне, обувь, сумки, ремни из кожзама итд. Получается не ем плоть животных, но с удовольствием ношу содранные с них шкуры.

----------


## Аньезка

> Лицемерно быть вегетарианцем и носить шубы, дубленки, меховые шапки, кожаную обувь, сумки, ремни. В  таком случае надо быть последовательным - носить полистероловые куртки на синтепоне, обувь, сумки, ремни из кожзама итд. Получается не ем плоть животных, но с удовольствием ношу содранные с них шкуры.


Совершенно с вами согласна.

----------


## Санников

> Совершенно с вами согласна.


Значит вы редкое исключение. Большинство из встречавшихся мне вегетарианцев спокойно носят шубы, дубленки, меховые шапки и кожаную обувь, призывая при этом не убивать животных. 
PS И еще для интереса - кто нидь пробовал в минус 45 ходить на улице в вязаной синтетической шапочке? Да и в синтепоновой куртке ниже минус 35 уверяю вас мягко скажем "некомфортно". Мне интересно посмотреть на всех этих борцов за права животных, если их забросить в Сибирь зимой.

----------


## Аньезка

> PS И еще для интереса - кто нидь пробовал в минус 45 ходить на улице в вязаной синтетической шапочке? Да и в синтепоновой куртке ниже минус 35 уверяю вас мягко скажем "некомфортно". Мне интересно посмотреть на всех этих борцов за права животных, если их забросить в Сибирь зимой.


Уважаемый, за окном глобальное потепление, там где мы живем, уже даже не всю зиму снег лежит. Зачем борцов за права животных забрасывать в Сибирь, если они не в Сибири?

----------


## Ануруддха

Нормально хожу в синтетической куртке и синтетической шапке зимой на Урале, хотя у нас тут тоже знаете не Африка.

----------


## PampKin Head

> PS И еще для интереса - кто нидь пробовал в минус 45 ходить на улице в вязаной синтетической шапочке? Да и в синтепоновой куртке ниже минус 35 уверяю вас мягко скажем "некомфортно". Мне интересно посмотреть на всех этих борцов за права животных, если их забросить в Сибирь зимой.


Есть тинсулейт, Primaloft® и халлофайбер, из которых шьется одежда и для низких температур.

----------


## Санников

> Уважаемый, за окном глобальное потепление, там где мы живем, уже даже не всю зиму снег лежит. Зачем борцов за права животных забрасывать в Сибирь, если они не в Сибири?


Уважаемая, я живу в Сибири. Может вы забыли, но я напомню вам,что Россия не заканчивается  пределами МКАД. Сколько вы или ваш ребенок протянет сибирской зимой в полистеровой шапочке, синтепоновой куртейке и сапожках из кожзама на искусственном меху?

----------


## Санников

> Есть тинсулейт, Primaloft® и халофайбер, из которых шьется одежда и для низких температур.


Ню ню. Все они для информации рассичтаны на температуру до  минус 30 градусов. А у нас есть еще Якутия, Таймыр где столбик термометра зимой опускается ниже минус 60 да еще и с ветром 25 метров в секунду. Какой халофайбер! Очнитесь, люди!!!

----------


## Санников

> Нормально хожу в синтетической куртке и синтетической шапке зимой на Урале, хотя у нас тут тоже знаете не Африка.


"Будите у нас на Колыме, милости просим" (c)  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Я не знаю каким надо быть больным на голову родителем, чтобы для сибирской зимы купить своему ребенку обувь из кожзама с искусственным мехом. Уж простите!

----------


## Ersh

Телогрейка с брезентовым верхом на вате поверх шерстяного свитера отлично защищает в любой мороз. А насчет синтетики - все современные высокогорные арктические и антарктические экспедиции комплектуются одеждой из синтетики. Одежда из дубленых шкур только сковывает движения, и может служить косвенной причиной обморожения.

----------


## PampKin Head

> "Будите у нас на Колыме, милости просим" (c) 
> Я не знаю каким надо быть больным на голову родителем, чтобы для сибирской зимы купить своему ребенку обувь из кожзама с искусственным мехом. Уж простите!


Я так понимаю, что дедушка Сталин и Берия обеспечивали всех ЗК дубленками и меховыми изделиями в ваших краях...

Просто не все себе могут позволить или имеют возможность покупать одежду из нормальных, современных материалов. Выбирают из того, что есть.

----------


## Санников

> Я так понимаю, что дедушка Сталин и Берия обеспечивали всех ЗК дубленками и меховыми изделиями в ваших краях...
> 
> Просто не все себе могут позволить или имеют возможность покупать одежду из нормальных, современных материалов. Выбирают из того, что есть.


Нет, они обеспечивали  их  тинсулейт, Primaloft® и халлофайбер и прочими замечательными материалами :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## PampKin Head

> Нет, они обеспечивали  их  тинсулейт, Primaloft® и халлофайбер и прочими замечательными материалами


Телогрейками (она же фуфайка) на *вате* (хлопок)...

----------


## Санников

> Телогрейка с брезентовым верхом на вате поверх шерстяного свитера отлично защищает в любой мороз. А насчет синтетики - все современные высокогорные арктические и антарктические экспедиции комплектуются одеждой из синтетики. Одежда из дубленых шкур только сковывает движения, и может служить косвенной причиной обморожения.


Наполнителем для одежды антарктических  и арктических экспедиций служит легчайший и очень теплый гагажий пух . Плюс обязательно натуральный шерстяной свитера + обувь на натуральном меху.

----------


## Санников

> Телогрейками (она же фуфайка) на *вате* (хлопок)...


А на голове? А на ногах, а под телагой? Тоже вата???
И вообще, я не понял вы что мне предлагаете содержать своего ребенка как зк из сталинского ГУЛАГА???? Что за бред!

----------


## PampKin Head

> А на голове? А на ногах, а под телагой? Тоже вата???


Валенки. Свитера... У вас какие то проблемы с шерстью? 

У меня знакомец был длинноволосый, который своими волосами набивал подушки для себя. Думаю, что своих волос и на валенки хватит, если что. )))

----------


## PampKin Head

> Вот вы и набивайте своими собственными волосами и бородами телагу и ходите в ней сколько в лезет, а не давайте абсурдные (я уж не стану употреблять более жесткого выражения) советы. Можете еще лапти себе сплести из холофайбера.


Кста, вы про термобелье не слышали? (к вопросу о фуфайка и валенках: ходил в своей юности... был такой прикол в Татарстане тогда)

Я и так хожу в синтетике, неприятно вспоминать громоздкие пуховики и тяжелые дубленки... Звиняйте, но сегодня купить одежду для низких температур из синтетики - это всего лишь вопрос денег. Если же вас жаба душит, или вам к дому не подвезли куртки такого фасону, то это не значит, что такое в принципе не возможно. 

В мире, кто не в курсе, давно произошла научно-техническая революция. Плодами которой можно пользоваться, и это не только генная инженерия, полеты в космос, но и нормальные материалы для одежды. Синтепон - это какое-то позавчера. 

P.S. И еще: я советов не давал, в чем вам ходить. Мне абсолютно все равно, ходите ли вы голый или в овчинном тулупе; лично ли вы забиваете животных ради шкуры на ботинки или просто покупаете в магазине готовое.

----------


## Калдэн

2 Санников .
Да не принимайте Вы близко к сердцу. Памкин как всегда  в своём амплуа.   :Smilie:

----------


## Ирина Бабич

> Телогрейка с брезентовым верхом на вате поверх шерстяного свитера отлично защищает в любой мороз. А насчет синтетики - все современные высокогорные арктические и антарктические экспедиции комплектуются одеждой из синтетики. Одежда из дубленых шкур только сковывает движения, и может служить косвенной причиной обморожения.


Мой муж - бывший альпинист. И он может подтвердить, что при походе в холодные места единственное, что может быть у современного альпиниста натуральным - это носки, и то нежелательно. Действительно, столетие назад, когда не было новейших синтетических материалов, в Сибири можно было ходить только в натуральных шкурах и т.д.

Но сейчас убивать животных ради одежды нет никакой необходимости. Кому интересно - тот поинтересуется и узнает.

Насчет синтетической шапочки в мороз - Вы когда-нибудь слышали о шапках из полара (флиса)? Даже в небольших городах такие продаются. И с шерстяными по удобности и теплу их не сравнить.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Зачем кормить его травой? Он ведь хищник.
> 
> А вот помощь животным очень даже связана с вегетарианством. Это, можно сказать, более высокая ступень осознания проблемы. Одно без другого - лицемерно и неполно. Какой смысл помогать кошечкам и собачкам, если ты оплачиваешь забой хрюшек, коров, баранов, носишь кожу и мех? Получается дискриминация и омрачение, когда не видишь или не хочешь принимать всей полноты картины. Спасаю одних, но жру других.
> 
> Хотя, все начинают с малого. Это тоже хорошо и должно приветствоваться.


К сожалению, это не более высокая ступень осознания, а всего лишь другая форма заблуждения. Которую так же не обходимо осознать.

Дело не в том, что все начинают с малого. Дело в том, что начать можно только с собственных омрачений и заблуждений.
Если начинать их сравнивать, то всегда найдется оправдание: ну, мои то заблуждения меньше

----------


## Ирина Бабич

> Есть. Много. Да почти каждый. Скорее наоборот - не так много людей, которые в той или иной форме не помогают другим. И не только буддисты.


Я имею ввиду благотворительность в общепринятом значении - жертвование денег, волонтерство, усыновить ребенка из детдома и т.д. Спрашиваю я это все для того, чтобы понимать, чего можно ждать от буддистов и стоит ли им предлагать учавствовать.
Недавно один закоренелый буддист выразил желание поволонтерить в пользу ВИЧ+ людей, но его энтузиазм быстро погас...  :Frown: 

К сожалению, никто еще не назвал конкретного знакомого человека и чем он занимается. 
Неужели действительно все считают, что деятельное сострадание - это помогать живым существам только "издалека", например, читанием мантр? Я только ЗА такую помощь, но ведь есть среди участников и те, кто считает, что эти два вида помощи нужно сочитать (я тоже так считаю)

----------


## Ирина Бабич

> К сожалению, это не более высокая ступень осознания, а всего лишь другая форма заблуждения. Которую так же не обходимо осознать.


(Это BTR о помощи животным)

Покажите мне цитату авторитетных буддистских авторов, которые так говорят, очень прошу!

Люди, кто-нибудь вообще книги Далай-Ламы 14 читал?

Чем больше я читаю посты, тем ближе я прихожу к мысли, что я не буддистка в традиционном понимании, а последовательница Далай-Ламы 14

----------


## Санников

> Мой муж - бывший альпинист. И он может подтвердить, что при походе в холодные места единственное, что может быть у современного альпиниста натуральным - это носки, и то нежелательно. Действительно, столетие назад, когда не было новейших синтетических материалов, в Сибири можно было ходить только в натуральных шкурах и т.д.
> 
> Но сейчас убивать животных ради одежды нет никакой необходимости. Кому интересно - тот поинтересуется и узнает.
> 
> Насчет синтетической шапочки в мороз - Вы когда-нибудь слышали о шапках из полара (флиса)? Даже в небольших городах такие продаются. И с шерстяными по удобности и теплу их не сравнить.


Когда альпинистское снаряжение будет стоить как кроличья шапка можно будет вернуться к этому разговору. Сейчас он бессмысленен и беспредметен. То что вегетарианство и ношение одежды из супердорогих  высокотехнологичных материалов - это удел богатых граждан известно всем.

----------


## Санников

Кстати о синтетике. Только наивный может полагать что ее производство никак не вредит окружающей среде. Для функционирования крупных промышленных предприятий нужны ресурсы и огромные. Поэтому варварски вырубаются сибирские леса, загаживается токсичными отходами практически вся Сибирь, затапливаются искусственными ВДХР целые районы, т.е уничтожаются природные зоны обитания животных растений и птиц. Из за деятельности, например, БЦБК поголовье омуля на байкале исчезает со страшной силой. И все это ради того что богатые москвичи носили одежду из высокотехнологичной синтетики и ощущали себя спокойными и непричастными у уничтожению природы!

----------


## Сигизмунд

А кто знает, как влияет на окружающую среду производство всей этой синтетической одежды? И её утилизация (сваливание в кучу или сжигание)? Сам не в курсе, просто интересуюсь.

А ещё у нас на калыме без мяса очень тяжело приходится в холода. Кстати, не знаю какое там у вас глобальное потепление, а у нас морозы стали только крепче. Даже если средняя температура поднялась, минимум температуры по краней мере остался на той же отметке.

----------


## Ирина Бабич

> Когда альпинистское снаряжение будет стоить как кроличья шапка будет можно вернуться к этому разговору. Сейчас он бессмысленен и беспредметен. То что вегетарианство и ношение одежды из супердорогих  высокотехнологичных материалов - это удел богатых граждан известно всем.


А Вы интересовались ценами? У нас зимняя одежда из синтетики не дороже, а гораздо дешевле. Хотя для ее подбора нужно потратить время, согласна. Интерестно, как с ценами у Ваших краях.

----------


## Ирина Бабич

> Сам не в курсе, просто интересуюсь.


Поинтересуйтесь и расскажите нам всем. О влиянии мясоедения на окружающую среду - прекрасный фильм (минут 20 продолжительность) http://www.vita.org.ru/video/vegvideo/devour-earth.htm

----------


## Won Soeng

> (Это BTR о помощи животным)
> 
> Покажите мне цитату авторитетных буддистских авторов, которые так говорят, очень прошу!
> 
> Люди, кто-нибудь вообще книги Далай-Ламы 14 читал?
> 
> Чем больше я читаю посты, тем ближе я прихожу к мысли, что я не буддистка в традиционном понимании, а последовательница Далай-Ламы 14


Если Вы только верите авторитетным высказываниям и не можете сами проверить, что является заблуждением, а что нет, то действительно, Вы избегаете буддийской практики для себя, только доверяете буддийской реализации других.

Вы можете обсудить это с тем, кому доверяете.

----------


## Санников

> А кто знает, как влияет на окружающую среду производство всей этой синтетической одежды? И её утилизация (сваливание в кучу или сжигание)? Сам не в курсе, просто интересуюсь.
> 
> А ещё у нас на калыме без мяса очень тяжело приходится в холода. Кстати, не знаю какое там у вас глобальное потепление, а у нас морозы стали только крепче. Даже если средняя температура поднялась, минимум температуры по краней мере остался на той же отметке.


Синтетика не разлагается. Все эти отходы накапливаются и отравляют природную средую. Вокруг крупных городов уже выросли целые города свалок где вся эта синтетика лежит Гималаями.
Про "глобальное потепление"  тоже что то не наблюдаю. Может у москвичей оно идет.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Я имею ввиду благотворительность в общепринятом значении - жертвование денег, волонтерство, усыновить ребенка из детдома и т.д. Спрашиваю я это все для того, чтобы понимать, чего можно ждать от буддистов и стоит ли им предлагать учавствовать.
> Недавно один закоренелый буддист выразил желание поволонтерить в пользу ВИЧ+ людей, но его энтузиазм быстро погас... 
> 
> К сожалению, никто еще не назвал конкретного знакомого человека и чем он занимается. 
> Неужели действительно все считают, что деятельное сострадание - это помогать живым существам только "издалека", например, читанием мантр? Я только ЗА такую помощь, но ведь есть среди участников и те, кто считает, что эти два вида помощи нужно сочитать (я тоже так считаю)


Вы полагаете, что повар в кафе или программист в офисе не занимаются деятельной помощью живым существам?

Все дело в представлениях. Ваша карма искать и выбирать способы помощи, делить их на "деятельные" и "недеятельные". Не все разделяют подобные представления. Обратитесь в гринпис, там множество подобных Вам людей.

Буддизм это не организация помощи телам страдающих. Буддизм это учение освобождения умов от причин, порождающих страдания.

----------


## Санников

> А Вы интересовались ценами? У нас зимняя одежда из синтетики не дороже, а гораздо дешевле. Хотя для ее подбора нужно потратить время, согласна. Интерестно, как с ценами у Ваших краях.


Из китайской синтетики которой не проносишь и сезон, и в кторой тупо ХОЛОДНО(!!!!) безусловно дешевле. Но ни один нормальный родитель в здравом уме такое дерьмо своему ребенку покупать не станет. Может быть у вас альпинистское снаряжение от немецких, швейцарских и прочих фирмовых производителей стоит копейки. А у нас пока , извините, нет.
И вообще,  про синтетику, для производства которой беспощадно гробится природа, уничтожается целые экосистемы, я уже писал. Носить синтетику и чувствовать себя беленьким и пушистым - лицемерие!

----------


## Буль

> К сожалению, никто еще не назвал конкретного знакомого человека и чем он занимается.


А это обязательно? 40% опрошенных буддистов помогают кошкам или собакам. Вам этих данных не достаточно?

----------


## Skyku

> Люди, кто-нибудь вообще книги Далай-Ламы 14 читал?
> 
> Чем больше я читаю посты, тем ближе я прихожу к мысли, что я не буддистка в традиционном понимании, а последовательница Далай-Ламы 14


У Далай-Ламы много разных книг, выступлений, интервью, обращенных к разным людям. Разных знаний, интересов, и т.д. и пр. Будучи фигурой общественно-политической он не может быть просто буддийским ламой.

Но Вы должны понять, что если какой-нибудь физик-теоретик пишет прекрасные бардовские песни, которые Вам нравятся, это не означает что и Вы прикоснулись к теоретической физике.

Нельзя быть последовательницей Далай-Ламы не будучи буддисткой  :Smilie: 
Но конечно, можно сотрудничать и с физиком-теоретиком при организации песенных фестивалей, и для этого сотрудничества не нужно даже поверхностного знания физики.

Просто Вы путаете деятельность людей с их прямой работой, призванием, главной должностью и т.д.

----------


## Ирина Бабич

> А это обязательно? 40% опрошенных буддистов помогают кошкам или собакам. Вам этих данных не достаточно?


Если Вы заметили, после прочитания постов меня заинтересовал активизм и благотворительная деятельность буддистов не только в пользу животных, но и людей.

----------


## Ирина Бабич

> Но конечно, можно сотрудничать и с физиком-теоретиком при организации песенных фестивалей, и для этого сотрудничества не нужно даже поверхностного знания физики.


Ничего не поняла

----------


## Skyku

> Неужели действительно все считают, что деятельное сострадание - это помогать живым существам только "издалека", например, читанием мантр?


Вы вначале должны разобраться с целями, задачами буддизма, чтобы понять что такое в буддийском понимании - помогать живым существам.
А не ожидать зоозащитного представления от буддизма.

Потому что подобных Ваших заблуждений предостаточно. Есть например считающие что буддизм обязательно должен защищать геев, демократию с либреализмом, фолькльорно-культурную самобытность малых народов, ..., ..., .




> Ничего не поняла


Ну может когда-нибудь другой понятней объяснит  :Smilie: 
Я не понял, что непонятного  :Smilie:

----------


## Санников

> (Это BTR о помощи животным)
> 
> Покажите мне цитату авторитетных буддистских авторов, которые так говорят, очень прошу!
> 
> Люди, кто-нибудь вообще книги Далай-Ламы 14 читал?
> 
> Чем больше я читаю посты, тем ближе я прихожу к мысли, что я не буддистка в традиционном понимании, а последовательница Далай-Ламы 14


А еще Далай лама очень хвалил фирму Гуччи, в тапочках которой, специально сшитых на заказ он ходит. Причем из натуральной кожи!!!

----------


## Fritz

> Есть тинсулейт, Primaloft® и халлофайбер, из которых шьется одежда и для низких температур.



Верно, современные материалы круче кожи и меха. Сам ношу в -40 и всем рекомендую. Я благодаря всем этим одеждам полюбил таки русскую зиму. Но, это химическая и  нефтяная отрасли со всеми вытекающими не только для животных.

Предлагаю компромисс.  :Cool:  Пообещать коллективно Ирине, что мы будем по возможности веганить.




> Наполнителем для одежды антарктических и арктических экспедиций служит легчайший и очень теплый гагажий пух . Плюс обязательно натуральный шерстяной свитера + обувь на натуральном меху.


Квалофил круче гагачьего пуха. А сейчас уже есть более мощные материалы. Гагачий пух уже нигде не применяют. Я про космос.

----------


## Ersh

Правильно, ватники, стеганые шапки и валенки - не только экономичная, но и экологичная одежда. Есть весьма гламурные модели!

----------


## Ирина Бабич

> Верно, современные материалы круче кожи и меха. Сам ношу в -40 и всем рекомендую. Я благодаря всем этим одеждам полюбил таки русскую зиму. Но, это химическая и  нефтяная отрасли со всеми вытекающими не только для животных.


Уверена, пластиковые бутылки, которые мы выбрасиваем, в сотни раз больше загрязняют планету, чем синтетическая зимняя одежда, так как ее человек может носить несколько лет, а вес ее небольшой. 
А на одну шубу идет от нескольких до нескольких десятков живых существ.

----------


## Поляков

> Правильно, ватники, стеганые шапки и валенки - не только экономичная, но и экологичная одежда. Есть весьма гламурные модели!


Валенки - не кошерно. Сначала овечек долго-долго мучают, а потом все равно пускают на консервы.

----------


## Буль

> Если Вы заметили, после прочитания постов меня заинтересовал активизм и благотворительная деятельность буддистов не только в пользу животных, но и людей.


Ох, этого даже нет в пунктах голосования...  :Confused:

----------


## Поляков

Вот странно, что на буддийском форуме так много уделяется внимания теме вегетарианства, защиты животных, ботинок из кожи и т.п. Есть же джайны (кто не знает - это такие индусы с метелками, что бы никого не раздавить, и с повязками, прикрывающими рот, что бы никого не съесть).  Строгие вегетарианцы, и вообще ахимса во весь рост. Древняя (старше буддизма) восточная религия с колоритом, вегетарианская и про ненасилие. Просто подарок! 

Интересно, зачем людям которых так волнуют все эти вопросы нужен буддизм (кому какая разница, есть "Я" или нет) если буддисты мясо жрут и вообще?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Правильно, ватники, стеганые шапки и валенки - не только экономичная, но и экологичная одежда. Есть весьма гламурные модели!


У нас городок был маленький, климат сугубо континентальный и много снега. Посему подрезанные валенки для походов на работу рулят до сих пор. Удобно, тепло.

По поводу телогреек, так в Татарстане (конец 80-х) это была зело зачотная тема среди молодежи. Включая стрижку под ноль. Ходили группами "аля ГУЛАГ". )))) По собственной инициативе.

P.S. Все, кто заламывает руки "за Сибирь", представляют, что такое -25 в городе Санкт-Петербург с его влажностью и ветром с залива?

----------


## Буль

А кто в Питере при -25 по улицам то ходит?  :EEK!: 
Авто, метро, маршрутки и супермаркеты!  :Wink:

----------


## Fritz

Да ходят некоторые. Иной раз нешутошно сострадаешь. До метро тоже надо дойти. И необязательно -25. Достаточно -3, но с ветерком штормовым и мокрым снегом.

Я про другое хотел сказать, что диковато  звучит, но это факт. Короче, быстро убивать животных на еду гуманнее чем им давать медленно умирать от старости или терзаемыми хищниками и паразитами. В телепрограммах об этом есть много. И убивать нехорошо тоже. Дилемма. В сансаре есть любые варианты для продолжения пребывания в ней - в какой сектор ни ткни окажешься в другом рано или поздно.

----------


## Ersh

> У нас городок был маленький, климат сугубо континентальный и много снега. Посему подрезанные валенки для походов на работу рулят до сих пор. Удобно, тепло.
> 
> По поводу телогреек, так в Татарстане (конец 80-х) это была зело зачотная тема среди молодежи. Включая стрижку под ноль. Ходили группами "аля ГУЛАГ". )))) По собственной инициативе.
> 
> P.S. Все, кто заламывает руки "за Сибирь", представляют, что такое -25 в городе Санкт-Петербург с его влажностью и ветром с залива?


Я три года проходил зимой в валенках и ватнике, работая мастером на стройке. При минус 25 в Москве, конечно, как правило солнце и ветра нет, а когда ветер и минус 20 - довольно противно. Ватник рулит. 
Ну и в Сибири на стройках века тоже в ватниках зимой работают, не на зоне, а на ГЭС, например.
Не надо покупать дешевых китайских курток. Покупайте дорогие китайские куртки. Они в ватниках ходят с безначальных времен. Кто любит гламур - из парчи есть ватники. Императоры не гнушались.

----------


## Dondhup

> Зачем кормить его травой? Он ведь хищник.
> 
> А вот помощь животным очень даже связана с вегетарианством. Это, можно сказать, более высокая ступень осознания проблемы. Одно без другого - лицемерно и неполно. Какой смысл помогать кошечкам и собачкам, если ты оплачиваешь забой хрюшек, коров, баранов, носишь кожу и мех? Получается дискриминация и омрачение, когда не видишь или не хочешь принимать всей полноты картины. Спасаю одних, но жру других.
> 
> Хотя, все начинают с малого. Это тоже хорошо и должно приветствоваться.


Давайте тогда пойдем дальше. Лицемерно жить в домах, полученных в результате разрушения среду обитания животных и убийства животных в процессе их строительства, кстати почему только животных  - сабнаки то ж не любят когда земляные работы ведут, лицемерно использовать тепло полученное в результате сжигания газа и нефти или от АЭС и т.п.
Кстати при производстве вегитариаснкой пищи тож кача живых существ страдает.

Пользоваться компьютером, производство которого тоже не экологично, то же лицемерно.
В результате подобного размышления все равно получим один выход - буддийская практика в соответствии с сутрами тантрами и комментариями, помогающими их понять  :Smilie: 

Лучший способ помощи животным - достижения уровня Будды для того чтобы была способность выводить животных и прочих живых существ из сансары.

----------


## Санников

А еще господа вегетарианцы не задумываются, сколько так называемых "вредителей" , то есть живых существ уничтожаются при получении урожая любой сельскохозяйственной культуры. Может кто то забыл чем опыляются поля, опрыскиваются сады итд?

----------


## Санников

> У нас городок был маленький, климат сугубо континентальный и много снега. Посему подрезанные валенки для походов на работу рулят до сих пор. Удобно, тепло.
> 
> По поводу телогреек, так в Татарстане (конец 80-х) это была зело зачотная тема среди молодежи. Включая стрижку под ноль. Ходили группами "аля ГУЛАГ". )))) По собственной инициативе.
> 
> P.S. Все, кто заламывает руки "за Сибирь", представляют, что такое -25 в городе Санкт-Петербург с его влажностью и ветром с залива?


Не смешите! Вы еще жителя Тикси, Мирного, Норильска, Диксона, Якутска итд.  напугайте питерскими "морозами"  :Big Grin:  Жил я два года в Питере. Сибиряки питерскую зиму воспринимают как осень. При мне минус 25 там не было. Когда там последний раз было минус 25 было?  Году эдак в 78 наверно  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): А у нас каждый год тридцатка не меньше. Жил я еще в свое время в Талнахе (70 паралель если интересно, русское Заполярье). Так вот приехали к нам финские спецы. Походили походили в своих пуховичках да шапчонках, намерзлись и купили себе крытые шубы да собачьи шапки. А это, заметте, фины, тоже далеко не южный народ!
Для информации- когда на улице минус 56  и еще плюс ветер, вы обморозите уши даже в меховой шапке с опущенными ушами. Чтобы не обморозиться надо у шапки крепко накрепко завязать уши и закутаться шарфом до глаз. Так что не надо тут рассказывать "страшные" истории про питерские "зимы"  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
А про обувь я вообще молчу. Вы знаете при какой температуре начинает трескаться кожзам? Вы вообще представляете себе что такое обувь из кожзама с искусственным мехом в Сибири???? Тут воообще без комментариев!
А про моду на телаги, это вообще мимо кассы. Она везде была. Опять же Сибирское Заполярье она миновала. Не походишь там в телагах. Хо-лод-но!!! Сразу видно что вы никогда не встречались с настоящим сибирским холодом. Хотите повторить судьбу гулаговских зк - нажить пневмонию, хронический ревматизм и еще кучу интересных вещей - надевайте телагу и вперед в Аймякон (Республика Саха (Якутия)!!!! Для информации там минус 72 зимой.

----------


## Санников

> Я три года проходил зимой в валенках и ватнике, работая мастером на стройке. При минус 25 в Москве, конечно, как правило солнце и ветра нет, а когда ветер и минус 20 - довольно противно. Ватник рулит. 
> Ну и в Сибири на стройках века тоже в ватниках зимой работают, не на зоне, а на ГЭС, например.
> Не надо покупать дешевых китайских курток. Покупайте дорогие китайские куртки. Они в ватниках ходят с безначальных времен. Кто любит гламур - из парчи есть ватники. Императоры не гнушались.


Валенки - да , в холод спасут. Телага - нет. Не держит она тепло когда ниже тридцати!!! В ней реально мерзнешь уже в 30, а если градусов 40, тебе уже кажется что ты вообще раздет. В условиях Заполярья ненцы, долганы, эвенки и другие коренные народности носят даже не одну шубу, а две. Одна короткая по фигуре, вторая поверх нее длинный  балахон. Какие ватники!!! Вы чего!!!

----------


## Pavel

> Видите ли... Будда учил тому, чтобы пока есть время, следует вылечить себя от болезней эгоизма. Как ни крути, а это работа в первую очередь над собой - и очень трудная работа. Тот, кто не желает заниматься этой работой, может накапливать благие заслуги - например - *помогать животным*. Однако на сей счёт в буддизме говорится, что есть разные "поля заслуг". Так, например, спасти десять собачек от голодной смерти и сделать подношение сангхе - это совершенно разные по силе кармического эффекта действия....
>  Да, когда буддист сталкивается с болеющим животным или даже - назойливой мухой - ему следует поступать правильно - т.е. помочь животному и выгнать муху (а не прихлопнуть). Но когда он начинает "спасать утопающих" - он сбивается с правильного пути, очерченного Буддой.


Восприятие, ограниченное привычками и взглядами, часто не позволяет увидеть в добродетельном поступке подношение сангхе, а заставляет даже буддиста в форме подношения видеть лишь то, что желаемо. 

Поступок добродетельного человека, считающего и провозглашающего во всеуслышание себя буддистом, а добродетель буддизмом, делает для создания и развития сангхи значительно больше, чем публичные высказывания представителей сангхи о том, что буддист, "спасающий утопающих" "сбился с правильного пути". Возможно, кому-то из представителей сангхи и хотелось бы не этого, а денег, еды или недвижимости для сангхи в силу привычных устремлений, но буддизм призывает воспринимать подношения такими, какие они есть.

----------


## Санников

Подытожу свое участие в этой дисскуссии, потому как отвечать на посты про то как хорошо не есть мясо, набивать собственными волосами телогрейки и отважно заниматься в термобелье альпинизмом уже поднадоело. Скажу следующее: люди которые считают, что не едя мяса и нося синтетику они реально что то делают для защиты животных, имхо очень очень глубоко заблуждаются. Так как не думают о том, что для производства синтетической одежды существуют вредные химические производства которые наносят вред природе, животному и растительному миру в 1000 раз больший, чем это может сделать крестьянин из натурального хозяйства, забивающий свинку. Не думают они и о том, что в ходе производства сельхозпродукции губится такое количество "вредителей",  что забой свинки по сравнению с этим  просто детский лепет. Все в мире взаимосвязано. И считать что простое не едение мяса и ношение полистерола решат проблемы защиты животных просто нелепо!

----------


## Pavel

> Вы полагаете, что повар в кафе или программист в офисе не занимаются деятельной помощью живым существам?
> 
> Все дело в представлениях. Ваша карма искать и выбирать способы помощи, делить их на "деятельные" и "недеятельные".


Я полагаю, что такая постановка вопроса - мошенничество. Ирина Бабич, возможно, или повар или программист. О каком поваре или программисте в сравнении с кармой Ирины Бабич Вы говорили сейчас? 

Вопрос ею был поставлен и может быть использован с целью выявления тех форм поступков помощи живым существам, которые буддисты считают эффективными ("деятельными/недеятельными").

В частности, в Таиланде есть община буддийских монахов, которые занимаются вскармливанием осиротевших тигрят. Сегодня число взрослых тигров, которые живут вместе с монахами и ими вскармливаются, уже достигло 16-ти.

*Ирине Бабич.*
В мире много деятельных способов помощи животным. Они различны по форме и очень различны по масштабности. Найти эти способы. ознакомиться с их эффективностью, установить связи с деятельными в этой области людьми не является сложной проблемой. Поднятие подобных вопросов на буддийском форуме - это способ создать условия для самодискредитации буддистов, которые реагируют на подобные вопросы агрессивно, демонстрируя невежество в бессилии перед решением проблем экологического характера. Лучше этого не делать. Буддизм не виноват в невежестве отдельных его представителей, отстаивающих точку зрения, что "так устроен мир или человеческий организм, что изменить ничего нельзя". Нет никакого желания у "нуждающегося в помощи животного", чтобы попытки "сделать мир чище" осуществлялись обязательно буддистами. Не вижу и особых оснований для возникновения подобного желания и у Вас.

----------


## Ануруддха

Человек загрязняет окружающую среду даже тогда когда ничего не производит  :Wink: .

----------


## Ирина Бабич

> Я про другое хотел сказать, что диковато  звучит, но это факт. Короче, быстро убивать животных на еду гуманнее чем им давать медленно умирать от старости или терзаемыми хищниками и паразитами. В телепрограммах об этом есть много. .


Откуда Вы знаете?! Вы бы как хотели умереть - от старости, или чтобы Вас на еду убили? Даже звучит жутко! Когда человек умирает, он хочет пожить... ну еще денек, ну еще часок, ну еще минутку...

Наши размышления ограничены нашим опытом, а опыт нам четко указывает на то, что мы не хочем быть убитыми.

Кстати, на животных из фермы, которых едят люди, хищники не нападают, да и от паразитов им вводят лекарства.

----------


## Ирина Бабич

> А еще господа вегетарианцы не задумываются, сколько так называемых "вредителей" , то есть живых существ уничтожаются при получении урожая любой сельскохозяйственной культуры. Может кто то забыл чем опыляются поля, опрыскиваются сады итд?


Это факт. Действительно, избежать смерти насекомых сложно...  :Frown:  
Но избежать смерти млекопитающих, рыб, креветок - вполне по силам!
Ведь средний человек съедает за жизнь 30 свиней, 5 коров, 760 кур...

Есть в нас что-то, назовите как хотите, что заставляет нас плакать, когда мы видим убийство животного. Конечно, живя в городе, мы стараемся не вспоминать, что мы едим. Эмоции приглушаются.

Есть очень хороший фильм на эту тему "Гамбурегер без прикрас", который можно бесплатно скачать здесь http://www.vita.org.ru/video/vegvideo/gamburger.avi (14 минут, 70 Мб)

И не надо противоставлять буддийскую практику и гуманное отношение к животным. Одно другому не мешает, а только помагает. Можно и живым существам не вредить, и стремиться достигнуть уровня Будды для того, чтобы выводить животных и прочих живых существ из сансары.

Например, до 24 лет я ела мясо. Мои друзья-кришнаиты говорили мне о вегетарианстве, но у меня не хватало сил отказаться от мяса. НО! При этом я не говорила: да, что нам думать о тех животных - таков их удел. И не нападала за это на кришнаитов. А наоборот, говорила, что очень уважаю их выбор, но сама еще не готова. 
__________________

----------


## Skyku

> И не надо противоставлять буддийскую практику и гуманное отношение к животным.


А кто *противо*поставлял?




> и стремиться достигнуть уровня Будды для того, чтобы выводить животных и прочих живых существ из сансары.


Приведите слова Будды об обязанности выводить животных из сансары.




> Но избежать смерти млекопитающих, рыб, креветок - вполне по силам!


Приведите слова Будды об этой обязанности.




> Мои друзья-кришнаиты говорили мне о вегетарианстве,


А буддизм тут при чем?




> это способ создать условия для самодискредитации буддистов, которые реагируют на подобные вопросы агрессивно, демонстрируя невежество в бессилии перед решением проблем экологического характера


А также математического, социального, мостострительного, ..., ...., ...., 
Почему буддисты должны быть знатоками экологии, математики, мостостроения, ..., ...,?

----------


## Neroli

> Откуда Вы знаете?! Вы бы как хотели умереть - от старости, или чтобы Вас на еду убили? Даже звучит жутко! Когда человек умирает, он хочет пожить... ну еще денек, ну еще часок, ну еще минутку...


Когда сыпеться песок и все болит (а может еще рак и никаких обезболивающих) и всё это еще денег и еще денег и еще денег, я предпочла бы быть убитой на еду. 

Это не к тому что давайте всех животных мочить, пока они не постарели. Это я об относительности.




> И не нападала за это на кришнаитов


Ирина, на вас тут напали?

----------


## Ирина Бабич

> Когда сыпеться песок и все болит (а может еще рак и никаких обезболивающих) и всё это еще денег и еще денег и еще денег, я предпочла бы быть убитой на еду.


Конечно, есть меньше 0,5 %  людей, которые предпочитают самоубийство или эвтаназию. Но никто ведь не говорит на этом основании, что стариков надо убивать.
А если животному плохо, то нужно ему делать обезболивание, конечно

----------


## Neroli

> Конечно, есть меньше 0,5 % людей, которые предпочитают самоубийство или эвтаназию. Но никто ведь не говорит на этом основании, что стариков надо убивать.
> А если животному плохо, то нужно ему делать обезболивание, конечно


А кто тут говорит о самоубийстве или эвтаназии? Вы спросили как бы кто хотел умереть, от старости или чтобы на еду убили. Я ответила. Ничего страшного не вижу в то, чтобы меня съели.  :-)

Только не говорите, что на основании моего мнения не надо есть стариков. Это и так понятно.

----------


## Rama

> Есть в нас что-то, назовите как хотите, что заставляет нас плакать, когда мы видим убийство животного. Конечно, живя в городе, мы стараемся не вспоминать, что мы едим. Эмоции приглушаются.
> __________________


Я бы сказал, что деревенские жители (особенно традиционной культуры) с одной стороны более бережны к природе, но с другой воспринимают убийство животного спокойнее.

Вообще у них менталитет отличается от городского.

Представьте себе - растить коровку, кабанчика, звать их Зорька, Борька, ухаживать за ними, кормить. А потом зарезать и съесть. 
"Спасибо Борька - ты был вкусный"

Для большинства городских жителей - это шок. 
Норма - безличное отношение к убитым животным. Ну, кусок мяса в магазине....

----------


## Буль

> И не надо противоставлять буддийскую практику и гуманное отношение к животным. Одно другому не мешает, а только помагает.


А кто здесь эти вещи противопоставляет? Я что-то пропустил?




> Можно и живым существам не вредить, и стремиться достигнуть уровня Будды для того, чтобы выводить животных и прочих живых существ из сансары.


К сожалению из сансары нельзя вывести, иначе Будда давно бы это сделал...  :Frown: 




> Например, до 24 лет я ела мясо. Мои друзья-кришнаиты говорили мне о вегетарианстве, но у меня не хватало сил отказаться от мяса. НО! При этом я не говорила: да, что нам думать о тех животных - таков их удел. И не нападала за это на кришнаитов. А наоборот, говорила, что очень уважаю их выбор, но сама еще не готова.


Мы должны сказать Вам то же самое?  :Frown:

----------


## Won Soeng

> Я полагаю, что такая постановка вопроса - мошенничество. Ирина Бабич, возможно, или повар или программист. О каком поваре или программисте в сравнении с кармой Ирины Бабич Вы говорили сейчас?


Pavel, Вы вовлеклись в перепалку. Какое мошенничество, о чем Вы? 

Повар и программист - произвольные примеры. Вам нравится придираться не вникая в суть? 
Все что делают живые существа не делают этого только для себя, какими бы невежественными и эгоистичными они ни были.

Непрошенная требовательность к другим живым существам - ничуть не меньший эгоизм и невежество. Кто будет слушать "учителя", который не делает того, что требует от других? Предвидя Ваши возражения и препирательства на тему перехода на личности и того, что уж Вы то делаете, сразу бью в лоб: если недостаточно только личного примера, указания и требования уже не помогут. Требовательность к себе и к другим - глубокое невежественное заблуждение в причинах того, почему возникает нужда в требовательности, в борьбе, в подавлении.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Не смешите! Вы еще жителя Тикси, Мирного, Норильска, Диксона, Якутска итд.  напугайте питерскими "морозами"  Жил я два года в Питере. Сибиряки питерскую зиму воспринимают как осень. При мне минус 25 там не было. Когда там последний раз было минус 25 было? Году эдак в 78 наверно А у нас каждый год тридцатка не меньше. Жил я еще в свое время в Талнахе (70 паралель если интересно, русское Заполярье).


За мои 6 лет жизни в Ленинграде/Санкт-Петербурге такое было часто.




> Так вот приехали к нам финские спецы. Походили походили в своих пуховичках да шапчонках, намерзлись и купили себе крытые шубы да собачьи шапки. А это, заметте, фины, тоже далеко не южный народ!


Далеко не северный человек Порфирий Иванов ходил зимой в одних сатиновых трусах.

Я этот пример привел не к тому, чтобы вы тут упали в припадке (о! да вы мне предлагаете моих детей в трусах, да в Якутию),  а для того, чтобы показать: у людей разный подход в температуре за порогом (будь он фин, украинец или русский).






> Для информации- когда на улице минус 56  и еще плюс ветер, вы обморозите уши даже в меховой шапке с опущенными ушами. Чтобы не обморозиться надо у шапки крепко накрепко завязать уши и закутаться шарфом до глаз. Так что не надо тут рассказывать "страшные" истории про питерские "зимы"


Для информации сообщите всем желающим услышать, при какой температуре у вас отменяют занятия в школах.



> А про обувь я вообще молчу. Вы знаете при какой температуре начинает трескаться кожзам? Вы вообще представляете себе что такое обувь из кожзама с искусственным мехом в Сибири???? Тут воообще без комментариев!


Ваш кожзам начинает трескаться еще тогда, когда его шьет несчатный китаец за три юаня...

А при низких температурах бензин становится вязким и железо - хрупким.



> А про моду на телаги, это вообще мимо кассы. Она везде была. Опять же Сибирское Заполярье она миновала. Не походишь там в телагах. Хо-лод-но!!! Сразу видно что вы никогда не встречались с настоящим сибирским холодом.


Я встречался с -30 при 90% процентной влажности, и мне этого достаточно.




> Хотите повторить судьбу гулаговских зк - нажить пневмонию, хронический ревматизм и еще кучу интересных вещей - надевайте телагу и вперед в Аймякон (Республика Саха (Якутия)!!!! Для информации там минус 72 зимой.


Вы и ваши дети живете на Аймяконе? При температуре - 72 вас заставляют ходить в школу и на работу? Пора что-то делать (переехать куда-нибуть, где хотя бы -65).

У меня такое впечатление, что в Сибири и Якутии живут какие-то крепостные, которые так страдают, но сделать ничего не могут. Билетов им не продают (поэтому переезд невозможен), приковывают цепями, заставляют в -72 посещать школу... И живут они среди свалок из потрескавшегося кожзама!

----------


## Санников

2 Пампкин
Сложно что то отвечать человеку который не зная что такое реальный холод разводит здесь демагогию про хождение в сатиновых трусах, набивание собственными волосами телогреек и ужасает всех "ужасами" петербургской зимы!

----------


## PampKin Head

> 2 Пампкин
> Сложно что то отвечать человеку который не зная что такое реальный холод разводит здесь демагогию про хождение в сатиновых трусах, набивание собственными волосами телогреек и ужасает всех "ужасами" петербургской зимы!


Это вы мне с Аймякона из сугроба набиваете ответ? Вы сами то были на Аймяконе? 

Вы ответите на вопрос: *при какой температуре конкретно в вашем городе отменяют занятия в школах*? 

Или у вас в -72 дети в кроличьих шапках волокут треснувшие портфели из кожзама в школу? У ваших детей портфель из чего? Из гагачьего пуха, который за 3 копейки доступен любому гражданину РФ?

P.S. И что делают люди на Аймяконе?!

----------


## Аньезка

> Лучший способ помощи животным - достижения уровня Будды для того чтобы была способность выводить животных и прочих живых существ из сансары.


В моем случае, одно другому не мешает. А в Вашем? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

...

К теме про одежду: что-то не видела я, чтобы экспедиции на Северный полюс совершали в шубах и кожаных сапожках.

----------


## Аньезка

> Я бы сказал, что деревенские жители (особенно традиционной культуры) с одной стороны более бережны к природе, но с другой воспринимают убийство животного спокойнее.
> 
> Вообще у них менталитет отличается от городского.
> 
> Представьте себе - растить коровку, кабанчика, звать их Зорька, Борька, ухаживать за ними, кормить. А потом зарезать и съесть. 
> "Спасибо Борька - ты был вкусный"
> 
> Для большинства городских жителей - это шок. 
> Норма - безличное отношение к убитым животным. Ну, кусок мяса в магазине....


Про Борьку - 5 баллов!!!  :EEK!: 
Прибили своего друга! "Спасибо, Борька, ты был вкусный. Я, конечно, могла бы кушать яйца курей, пить молочко буренки, но я решила прибить тебя, друг Борька, ибо люблю мясцо. Извини уж".

----------


## Pavel

> Pavel, Вы вовлеклись в перепалку. Какое мошенничество, о чем Вы?


Люди, соприкоснувшиеся с Дхармой, понимают, что прекращение страданий не находит своего решения в области индивидуального страдания, а разрешается через прекращение страдания всех живых существ. В результате такого понимания возникают два типа разных по форме, но одинаковых по сути, мошенничества, направленных на удовлетворение эго: 1) Демонстрация себе и другим, что тебя якобы ничто так не заботит кроме как страдания животных и окружающих людей; 2) Демонстрация себе и другим, что твоими поступками руководит лишь понимание того, что ничто так не в состоянии прекратить страдания живых существ как прекращение собственных страданий. 

Это вовсе не означает, что среди действующих в рамках практических благотворительных действий и среди тех, кого благотворительность не заботит, есть только мошенники. Вовсе нет. Как же отличить мошенников? Достаточно просто. Сталкиваясь с противоположной точкой зрения, мошенник не видит в действиях "противника" ничего кроме мошенничества, т.к. его собственная карма такова.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Про Борьку - 5 баллов!!! 
> Прибили своего друга! "Спасибо, Борька, ты был вкусный. Я, конечно, могла бы кушать яйца курей, пить молочко буренки, но я решила прибить тебя, друг Борька, ибо люблю мясцо. Извини уж".


Борьку ведь и заводили не для того, чтобы его кормить-поить и холить до старости.
И кур с гусями, и буренку тоже в конце концов забьют на мясо скорее, чем дадут им умереть принося яйца и молоко. 

В деревне стараются не слишком привязываться к будущей еде. В самом раннем детстве каждый ребенок проходит через убийство своего любимца. Практически ни один ребенок не может есть мясо животного, к которому испытывал искреннюю привязанность. По крайней мере я таких не встречал. 
Обычно такой случай - как прививка. 

Совсем не есть мяса в деревне - мало кому такая мысль придет в голову. Сложившийся уклад жизни. Кто научит питаться полноценно и питательно без мяса? Не менее просто найти кого-то, кто научит преодолеть привязанность к вкусной и разнообразной еде, научит довольствоваться малым.

Надо заметить, что обычно учителя не слишком требовательны к мирянам в вопросах того, что они едят и что носят. Могут что-то рассказать, но ни в монахи не зовут насильно, ни образ жизни насильно менять не требуют.

А вот миряне нередко друг-друга "воспитывают". Моя-твоя-правей, моя-твоя-умней.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Люди, соприкоснувшиеся с Дхармой, понимают, что прекращение страданий не находит своего решения в области индивидуального страдания, а разрешается через прекращение страдания всех живых существ. В результате такого понимания возникают два типа разных по форме, но одинаковых по сути, мошенничества, направленных на удовлетворение эго: 1) Демонстрация себе и другим, что тебя якобы ничто так не заботит кроме как страдания животных и окружающих людей; 2) Демонстрация себе и другим, что твоими поступками руководит лишь понимание того, что ничто так не в состоянии прекратить страдания живых существ как прекращение собственных страданий. 
> 
> Это вовсе не означает, что среди действующих в рамках практических благотворительных действий и среди тех, кого благотворительность не заботит, есть только мошенники. Вовсе нет. Как же отличить мошенников? Достаточно просто. Сталкиваясь с противоположной точкой зрения, мошенник не видит в действиях "противника" ничего кроме мошенничества, т.к. его собственная карма такова.


Поэтому Вы и не увидели в моих словах ничего кроме мошенничества?

----------


## Skyku

> Люди, соприкоснувшиеся с Дхармой, понимают, что прекращение страданий не находит своего решения в области индивидуального страдания, а разрешается через прекращение страдания всех живых существ.


Разве?
Если не находит, то Будда и доныне страдает.

----------


## Socalledi

Невозможно прекратить страдание живого существа. Оно как река.

----------


## Pavel

> Поэтому Вы и не увидели в моих словах ничего кроме мошенничества?


Я согласен, что выбрал не лучшее слово для характеристики Вашего действия, а именно сравнения кармы конкретного человека с кармой гипотетического повара и гипотетического программиста. Готов поправиться: я усматриваю в Вашем вопросе создание благоприятных условий для того, чтобы запутать собеседника, отвлечь его внимание на рассмотрение несуществующего - несуществующих действий и их последствий абстрактных повара и программиста. 

Но это вовсе не означает, что мошенничество может видеть только мошенник. Если Вы будете внимательны, то заметите, что суть в том, что мошенник не может ничего видеть кроме мошенничества. А вообще, я говорил о причине возникновения крайних суждений, порождающих между их выразителями "войну".

----------


## Pavel

> Разве?
> Если не находит, то Будда и доныне страдает.


Конечно. Только данное страдание называется состраданием.

----------


## Skyku

> Конечно. Только данное страдание называется состраданием.


Все словами играетесь, и называете это -  "Люди, соприкоснувшиеся с Дхармой, понимают" себя подразумевая  :Wink: 

"Голова это задница, а задница - голова".

----------


## Socalledi

Это не игра. Это форма догматизма. Если всё выводить из универсального закона, тогда и требуется "единообразие" и никакого плюрализма. Где он тот закон, который был бы сам по себе?

----------


## Pavel

> Невозможно прекратить страдание живого существа. Оно как река.


У Вас есть личный опыт прекращения страдания при каждом вдохе и при каждом выдохе. У Вас есть так же опыт тех действий или мыслей, которые ведут к умножению страдания. Какие мысли умножают страдания?

----------


## Skyku

> Это не игра. Это форма догматизма.


Где-то так. Я бы согласился с мнением "а разрешается через прекращение страдания всех живых существ" если бы обет бодхиссатвы был обязательным условием достижения нирваны.
Но конечно, если цель буддийской практики - защита животных, экологии, ..., то почему бы уже и эту обязательность не объявить очевидной для "прикоснувшихся к Дхарме".

Тут главное как на сдаче экзамена - поуверенней высказаться.
И прикрыться многозначительной ссылкой на авторитетность, "те кто познал Бога, Дхарму, Закон Жизни, Любовь, ..., ..." с зашитым намеком - а остальные то ...
Наверняка в НЛП это принуждение к согласию как-то описано в терминах. Но метод старый и известный, кто ж будет спорить с Дхармой, Богом если их уважает, почитает?

----------


## Socalledi

> У Вас есть личный опыт прекращения страдания при каждом вдохе и при каждом выдохе. У Вас есть так же опыт тех действий или мыслей, которые ведут к умножению страдания. Какие мысли умножают страдания?


А вот это уже хорошая постановка вопроса. Вполне буддийская.

К сожалению, у меня нет опыта прекращения страдания, хотя я и читал ту книгу, где это написано.

К страданию ведёт мысль "Я". Её очень трудно преодолеть. И её невозможно преодолеть, поставив на её пути некий закон, подобный плотине на реке. Только личный опыт моментального переживания "не-Я" ведёт к прекращению.

Закон кармы и взаимообусловленности будет работать правильно только тогда, когда мы будем пользоваться ими в СВОИХ интересах. Мы должны УВАЖАТЬ себя, а не принижать. Это единственный способ начать уважать других.

Закон сам по себе безличен. Ему нет дела ни до Вас, ни до меня, ни до существ.

----------


## Pavel

> *Где-то* так. *Я бы* согласился с мнением "а разрешается через прекращение страдания всех живых существ" *если бы* обет бодхиссатвы был обязательным условием достижения нирваны.
> Но конечно, *если цель* буддийской практики - защита животных, экологии, ..., то *почему бы* уже и эту обязательность не объявить очевидной для "прикоснувшихся к Дхарме".


Все гущу кофейную разглядываете?



> [Тут главное как на сдаче экзамена - поуверенней высказаться.
> И прикрыться многозначительной ссылкой на авторитетность, "те кто познал Бога, Дхарму, Закон Жизни, Любовь, ..., ..." с зашитым намеком - а остальные то ...
> Наверняка в НЛП это принуждение к согласию как-то описано в терминах. Но метод старый и известный, кто ж будет спорить с Дхармой, Богом если их уважает, почитает?


Вот, где чувствуются уверенность и личное практическое знание.  :Smilie:

----------


## Аньезка

> Невозможно прекратить страдание живого существа. Оно как река.


А преумножить?  :Smilie:

----------


## Pavel

> К сожалению, у меня нет опыта прекращения страдания, хотя я и читал ту книгу, где это написано.


Вы можете и не осознавать свой опыт прекращения страдания, поэтому я Вас о нем и не спрашивал. Я Вас спрашивал о личном опыте умножения страдания мыслью, но Вы предпочли говорить о другом. 

Попробую задать вопрос более откровенно: высказанная мысль о том, что "невозможно прекратить страдание живого существа. Оно как река." умножает или уменьшает страдания живого существа?

----------


## Pavel

> Закон кармы и взаимообусловленности будет работать правильно только тогда, когда мы будем пользоваться ими в СВОИХ интересах. Мы должны УВАЖАТЬ себя, а не принижать. Это единственный способ начать уважать других.


Это скорее зараостризм или ницшеанство, чем буддизм. В буддизме, по моим наблюдениям, уважение других достигается через познание себя в других, а не через взращивание самоуважения.

----------


## Neroli

> А преумножить?


Если вспомнить о карме, то существо не может огрести больше, чем того заслужило. Преумножить выходит тоже нельзя.

----------


## Pavel

> Если вспомнить о карме, то существо не может огрести больше, чем того заслужило. Преумножить выходит тоже нельзя.


"Огрести" в буддизме означает "заслужить". Заслужить можно больше и меньше, заслужить можно разного.

----------


## Neroli

> "Огрести" в буддизме означает "заслужить". Заслужить можно больше и меньше, заслужить можно разного.


Да это так.
Выходит получает помощь только то животное, которое её "заслужило". А от нас вообще ничего не зависит?

----------


## Socalledi

Это зависит от существа. Одному существу необходимо знать, что ничто внешнее не прекратит и не преумножит его страданий. Тогда такому существу будет доступен к пониманию и использованию в своих и чужих интересах закон взаимозависимости.

Другому существу правильнее сказать, что важнейшим законом пироды является закон кармы. Поэтому необходимо "подстроиться" под общий ход вещей, и тогда страдание постепенно сойдёт на нет.

Другие существа не смогут услышать и этого. Потому что идея кармы будет перетолкована ими как справедливость. Такие существа верят в собственную и чужую сущность, а также универсальный принцип сущности. Они стремятся подчинить себя высшим силам, порядку.

Можно ли остановить реку? Река может остановиться только когда впадёт в море.

Временно уменьшить или преумножить можно, прекратить - можно ли?

----------


## Neroli

> Можно ли остановить реку? Река может остановиться только когда впадёт в море.
> 
> Временно уменьшить или преумножить можно, прекратить - можно ли?


Если аналогия с рекой, то нужно найти и Исток. И засыпать.

----------


## Socalledi

Да мы тут давеча искали. Обыскались - там где что такое ж.с.

----------


## Pavel

> Да это так.
> Выходит получает помощь только то животное, которое её "заслужило". А от нас вообще ничего не зависит?


От нас зависит каждая наша мысль, каждое наше слово и каждое наше действие. Каждая мысль слово и действие имеют последствия по отношению к себе и другим. Они могут причинять боль себе или другим. Они могут таким образом преумножать страдания свои и других. Будда Готама поучал не совершать мысленных, речевых и прочих поступков, причиняющих боль себе или кому-либо еще. Он утверждал, что лишь тщательно анализируя свои мысли, речь и поступки, все архаты прошлого, настоящего и будущего достигли своего архатства.

----------


## Skyku

> Он утверждал, что лишь тщательно анализируя свои мысли, речь и поступки, все архаты прошлого, настоящего и будущего достигли своего архатства.
> ...
> а разрешается через прекращение страдания всех живых существ


Ниродха — Истина о подлинном прекращении страдания и устранения его источников (истина о нирване или ниродха (санскр. निरोध, nirodha?, букв. «подавление») — прекращение дуккхи). Просветлённая истина касательно счастья: «Моё счастье есть результат моего благого мышления и моей хорошей кармы». Состояние, в котором страданий нет, достижимо. Устранение загрязнений ума (привязанности, ненависти, зависти и нетерпимости) — это и есть истина о состоянии за пределами страдания и причин.

Так что же такое архат, если он пребывает в дуккхе, потому что многие и многие другие существа пребывают в ней?

----------


## Neroli

> От нас зависит каждая наша мысль, каждое наше слово и каждое наше действие


Pavel, вы хорошо говорите, только не каждая ваша мысль зависит от вас. Конечно вы её думаете, но только как правило обусловленна она. Хотя я наверное по себе сужу. Ж-)




> Будда Готама поучал не совершать мысленных, речевых и прочих поступков, причиняющих боль себе или кому-либо еще.


Но ведь ни мыслью, ни словом ни мясоед ни вегетарианец (погибшие насекомые имеются ввиду) не причиняет боли другим. И даже те, кто *не защищают* животных, не причиняют им при этом боли. Так в чем пробема этого треда?

----------


## Socalledi

Буддисты животных защищают, но могут есть. Буддисты не занимаются охотой и животноводством без крайней необходимости. Если буддист имеет обет генена и выше, он отказывается от убийства, в т.ч. животных.

----------


## Буль

> Буддисты животных защищают, но могут есть


Буддисты, (по крайней мере те, которых я знаю) не едят животных. Они едят блюда, приготовленные из частей тела убитых кем-то ранее животных.

----------


## Won Soeng

> От *нас* зависит каждая *наша* мысль, каждое *наше* слово и каждое *наше* действие. Каждая [наша?]мысль,[наше?] слово и [наше?]действие имеют последствия по отношению к *себе* и *другим*. Они [мысль, слово и действие?]могут причинять боль себе [нам?] или другим [не нам?].


Можно ли понять эту мысль превратно, понимая под выделенными словами не то, что понимаете Вы?

----------


## Pavel

> Так в чем пробема этого треда?


Проблема этого трэда, как и многих других, в том, что в нем уже высказано крайне много мыслей, толкающих к конкретным действиям, последствиями которых будет преумножение боли живых существ.

----------


## Pavel

> Можно ли понять эту мысль превратно, понимая под выделенными словами не то, что понимаете Вы?


Любую мысль можно понять превратно или не понять вовсе, понимая не то, что понимается мыслящим не только в выделенных словах, но и любых других.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Проблема этого трэда, как и многих других, в том, что в нем уже высказано крайне много мыслей, толкающих к конкретным действиям, последствиями которых будет преумножение боли живых существ.


Серьезная заявка. Приведите конкретный пример хотя бы одной (из крайнего множества) мысли, и обоснуйте, как эта мысль приводит к преумножению конкретной боли конкретного живого существа.

----------


## Socalledi

> Буддисты, (по крайней мере те, которых я знаю) не едят животных. Они едят блюда, приготовленные из частей тела убитых кем-то ранее животных.


Тилопа ел.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Любую мысль можно понять превратно или не понять вовсе, понимая не то, что понимается мыслящим не только в выделенных словах, но и любых других.


Да, банально, так и есть. Но Вы не понимаете, что такое "я", однако оперируете его производными произвольно, и не слишком задумываясь. Как же Вам обнаружить ошибки, которые Вы совершаете в неведении?

----------


## Neroli

> Проблема этого трэда, как и многих других, в том, что в нем уже высказано крайне много мыслей, толкающих к конкретным действиям, последствиями которых будет преумножение боли живых существ.


Присоединяюсь к вопросу BTRа.

----------


## Pavel

> Да, банально, так и есть. Но Вы не понимаете, что такое "я", однако оперируете его производными произвольно, и не слишком задумываясь. Как же Вам обнаружить ошибки, которые Вы совершаете в неведении?


BTR, ...  :Smilie:

----------


## Pavel

> Присоединяюсь к вопросу BTRа.


Повторите вопрос.

----------


## Won Soeng

> BTR, ...


 :Big Grin:  Поздравляю!
Хорошая попытка справиться с провокацией, лучше, чем взаимно провоцировать  :Smilie: 
Можно даже предположить, что за "..." скрывается демонстрация "я", в качестве знания "я"  :Wink: 

Вот два примера.

Раз
- Да ты даже не знаешь, сколько будет 2х2!
- Да ты сам не знаешь!

Два
- Да ты даже не знаешь, сколько будет 2х2!
- Четыре.

Так Вы знаете что такое "я"?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Won Soeng

Pavel, http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...&postcount=135

----------


## Pavel

> Так Вы знаете что такое "я"?


Я пью воду из под крана, и из колодца.  :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

> Я пью воду из под крана, и из колодца.


И снова похоже на правду, но есть подвох. 

- Ты знаешь сколько будет дважды два?
- Знаю.
 :Wink: 

Как Вам вода?

----------


## Pavel

> Как Вам вода?


Когда захочу пить - снова напьюсь.

----------


## Neroli

Pavel, http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...&postcount=142

----------


## Won Soeng

> Когда захочу пить - снова напьюсь.


А если не будет воды?

----------


## Pavel

> Pavel, http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...&postcount=135


*Neroli*, теперь понятно, повторять вопрос не надо, я просто пропустил этот пост. 


> Серьезная заявка. Приведите конкретный пример хотя бы одной (из крайнего множества) мысли, и обоснуйте, как эта мысль приводит к преумножению конкретной боли конкретного живого существа.


Я выбираю, для примера, лишь это одно сообщение, за которое было выставлено 4 одобрительных спасибо от уважаемых на форуме "основных" участников:



> Видите ли... Будда учил тому, чтобы пока есть время, следует вылечить себя от болезней эгоизма. Как ни крути, а это работа в первую очередь над собой - и очень трудная работа. *1)* Тот, кто не желает заниматься этой работой, может накапливать благие заслуги - например - помогать животным. Однако на сей счёт в буддизме говорится, что есть разные "поля заслуг". Так, например, спасти десять собачек от голодной смерти и сделать подношение сангхе - это совершенно разные по силе кармического эффекта действия. Поэтому *2)* умные и хитрые буддисты *никогда* не направляют вектор своей деятельности на животных ("а давайте общество защиты насекомых создадим?!"), а делают максимально много для развития учения, для сангхи, для монахов. Вот чем действительно стоит заниматься, если уж не очищением собственного ума посредством медитативных техник.
> 
> Поэтому *3)* "проблема животных" правильных буддистов не должна волновать - так же как и проблема насекомых, проблема растений, проблема бактерий и проблема вирусов. Не должна волновать - в том плане что не должна стоять во главе угла организации собственной деятельности и "духовной" работы. Да, когда буддист сталкивается с болеющим животным или даже - назойливой мухой - ему следует поступать правильно - т.е. помочь животному и выгнать муху (а не прихлопнуть). Но *4)* когда он начинает "спасать утопающих" - он сбивается с правильного пути, очерченного Буддой.


Вот высказывание, в котором я выделил 4 места, заслуживающих внимания именно в рамках заданного мне вопроса. Отвечаю:

1) Брошена тень на людей, занимающихся помощью животным, как на тех, кто не желает работать над собой, чем им причинена боль;
2) Это заявление - ложь. Ложь порождает благоприятную почву для любого негативного поступка - нет такого поступка, на который не способен лживый человек. Ложь - это много боли многим живым существам.
3) "Смелый" призыв, за которым открывается одновременно прямой призыв к бездействию в стремлении уменьшить боль и страдания живых существ, отличных от себя и причинение боли буддистам, которые сострадают животным и стараются им помочь, тем, что они "неправильные буддисты".
4) Ложь. См. "2)" пояснение.

Перечисленные выше высказывания будут сканироваться поисковыми системами, на них будут даваться ссылки по различным запросам (ключевым словам), связанным с буддистами. Следовательно эти слова будут читаться многими, кто не имеет представления о Дхарме, кто будет воспринимать буддизм по словам его представителей, а значит будет уверен после прочтения этих слов, что главной сутью правильного буддизма является не помощь страдающим животным или спасение утопающих, а оказание финансовой помощи тем или иным церковным институтам. Это будет для них хорошим поводом и аргументом для трактовки буддизма как скверного, антигуманного учения, направленного либо на взращивание эгоизма, либо на мошеннические способы получения материальной выгоды. Такие последствия причинят боль многим людям и живым существам, т.к. оттолкнут от Дхармы тех, кто имеет о ней слабое представление или не имеет ни какого еще представления.

Четыре одобрительных "спасибо" со стороны четырех авторитетных участников - это "четырехкратное" умножение боли тех, кому она причиняется вышеупомянутыми высказываниями. 

В качестве реального подтверждения моих разъяснений я добавлю, что в личку получил письмо от буддиста, который описал то состояние боли, которое испытал от реакции на высказывания "защитников" животных в сравнении с совершенно противоположным чувством радости, которое получает от прочтения книг Далай Ламы.

----------


## Pavel

> А если не будет воды?


Придет лето - буду потеть. Придет зима - буду дрожать.

----------


## Skyku

> 1) Брошена тень на людей, занимающихся помощью животным, как на тех, кто не желает работать над собой, чем им причинена боль;


А когда такие люди начинают напичкивать буддизм своими идеями, и пытаются привлечь к своей деятельности, далекой от буддийских целей - молчать и задабривать?




> _умные и хитрые буддисты никогда не направляют вектор своей деятельности на животных_
> 2) Это заявление - ложь.


Ложь в нем только слово - никогда.
Я бы заменил на - крайне редко делают это стержнем буддийской практики.




> 3) "Смелый" призыв, за которым открывается одновременно прямой призыв к бездействию в стремлении уменьшить боль и страдания живых существ


Буддизм частенько обвиняется в бездействии. Так что буддисту к такой оценке - не привыкать. Буддистов, христиан, и т.д. часто упрекают что они отстраняются от активной социальной жизни, не ходят на демонстрации по разным поводам, не служат в армии спасая Отечество, и т.д и т.п.




> _4) когда он начинает "спасать утопающих" - он сбивается с правильного пути, очерченного Буддой._
> 4) ложь


Не-а. Разве что категорично высказано. А так - строительством социального рая, справедливого общества, и прочего обычно занимаются люди иные. Коммунисты например.




> Это будет для них хорошим поводом и аргументом для трактовки буддизма как скверного, антигуманного учения


А он и есть - скверный и антигуманный. Как любая религия.
Потому что не служила и не будет служить религия земным, мирским целям.
Хотя попутно - может.

----------


## Neroli

Pavel, дайте, пожалуйста, ссылку на тот пост, я хочу поставить пятое спасибо, если меня нет в числе тех четырех. 

Лично я не то чтобы хочу всем помочь, я хочу хотя бы никому не мешать.
Путь очень простой - перестать перерождаться. Тогда я гарантированно не буду никому вредить, поддерживая мясо-молочную, полимерную, фармацевтическую, сельхозяйственную и прочая, прочая промышленности. 
А то в этой жизни можно быть вегетарианцем, в след. леопардом, потом акулой, потом защитником животных, потом сыроедом, потом голодным духом. Нафиг. :-)
Вообщем все силы на то, чтобы исчезнуть с лица Земли. Мясоедение не мешает. А вот когда я была вегетаринкой - была очень горда собой, даа. Это препятствие вообще-то. ...забадай меня носорог.  :Smilie:

----------


## Pavel

> А он и есть - скверный и антигуманный. Как любая религия.


Это лишь очередное высказывание, которое причиняет боль не только буддистам, но верующим других религий. Не совершайте таких действий, думайте о последствиях.

----------


## Neroli

> В качестве реального подтверждения моих разъяснений я добавлю, что в личку получил письмо от буддиста, который описал то состояние боли, которое испытал от реакции на высказывания "защитников" животных в сравнении с совершенно противоположным чувством радости, которое получает от прочтения книг Далай Ламы.


Боль в физическом теле указывает какой орган не в порядке.  Боль "душевная" указывает на нечто похожее.  Чтобы не было больно, лечить нужно себя, а не окружающих. Это касается и той и другой разновидности боли.

----------


## Pavel

> А то в этой жизни можно быть вегетарианцем, в след. леопардом, потом акулой, потом защитником животных, потом сыроедом, потом голодным духом. Нафиг. :-)


У Вас есть все возможности уже в этой жизни быть вегетарианцем, потом леопардом, потом акулой, потом защитником животных, потом сыроедом, потом голодным духом. Если Вы этого не осознаете, то все эти перерождения будут происходить с Вами неосознанно. Если Вы это осознаете, то у Вас появляется возможность прекратить перерождения и быть тем, "кто Вам более симпатичен".  :Smilie:

----------


## Pavel

> Боль в физическом теле указывает какой орган не в порядке.  Боль "душевная" указывает на нечто похожее.  Чтобы не было больно, лечить нужно себя, а не окружающих. Это касается и той и другой разновидности боли.


У Вас ничего не болит?

----------


## Socalledi

> А он и есть - скверный и антигуманный. Как любая религия. Потому что не служила и не будет служить религия земным, мирским целям. Хотя попутно - может.


Мне это не нравится. По-моему, это благое и сострадательное учение. Сколько не умничай, а хочется хорошего, а не скверного. А когда хочется скверного - чего в этом хорошего?

----------


## Skyku

> Это лишь очередное высказывание, которое причиняет боль не только буддистам, но верующим других религий.


Это причиняет вред тем кто далек от религий, и хочет чтобы они им служили.
И тем - кто не понимает зачем он в религии, и где он вообще.




> Не совершайте таких действий, думайте о последствиях.


Я и думаю. Нет смысла лгать людям и задабривать паству ложью.
Сложно и тяжело спастить в христианстве. Сложно вырваться из круга перерождений. 

И чтобы Ваши слова, предупреждения были авторитетны, объясните все же про ниродху. Если уж реформировали буддизм, то выдайте список положений.




> Мне это не нравится. По-моему, это благое и сострадательное учение.


Коммунизм и социальные утопии - вот сострадательные учения  :Smilie: 
А те учения что требуют личного преображения, трансформации себя, а не чтобы кошечки или пролетариат был сыт - антигуманны.

О благом же не хочу. Затасканное слово. Но монашество - для мирянина и общества точно не благо  :Smilie: 




> Сколько не умничай, а хочется хорошего, а не скверного.


Не обязательно может хотется то чего не знаешь - хорошего.
Но остро может хотется - "Остановите Землю я сойду!"

И как-то мало слышал чтобы Будда и авторитетные последователи занимались разведением садов прекрасных, рытьем каналов для полей, и т.д.
Говорят Бодхидхарма вообще 9 лет у стены бездельничал. Сострадательный и деятельный гуманист? Какой пример бездействия и черствости он подает!

----------


## Neroli

> У Вас есть все возможности уже в этой жизни быть вегетарианцем, потом леопардом, потом акулой, потом защитником животных, потом сыроедом, потом голодным духом. Если Вы этого не осознаете, то все эти перерождения будут происходить с Вами неосознанно. Если Вы это осознаете, то у Вас появляется возможность прекратить перерождения и быть тем, "кто Вам более симпатичен".


Вы считаете, что я всё говорю неосознанно?

----------


## Pavel

> Если уж реформировали буддизм, то выдайте список положений.


Если Вы видите реформу, то список ее положений Вам уже не нужен.

----------


## Neroli

> У Вас ничего не болит?


По существу у вас есть возражения?

----------


## Pavel

> Вы считаете, что я всё говорю неосознанно?


Вы говорите убежденно.

----------


## Neroli

> Вы говорите убежденно.


Ну вообщем да. Я убеждена, что ни вегетарианство ни защита животных  сами по себе меня не спасут. Как не спасут они в глобальном смысле и тех, на кого направлены. 
Надо как-то творчески. С головой работать.  :Smilie:

----------


## Skyku

> Если Вы видите реформу, то список ее положений Вам уже не нужен.


Не судите что мне нужно, а что нет.
А объясните вопрос об архастве. Как у Вас получается, Будда страдает, его ниродха не касается, не реализовал, а архаты - не страдают? Или тоже страдают и их тоже ниродха не касается?

Реформу и усматриваю - по Вашему третья благородная истина не работает ни для будд ни для архатов? или как Вас понять?

----------


## Аньезка

Комментарии в стиле "Ему больно? Его проблемы!" уже даже не удивляют... "А я тут просто мимо проходила".
Это точно буддистский форум?

----------


## Pavel

> По существу у вас есть возражения?


По существу Вашего высказывания нет возражений. Это высказывание было лишь не к месту. Дело в том, что человек, который испытал боль, не лечил после этого окружающих, а написал в личку о своей боли. Если бы Ваше замечание относилось к моим разъяснениям и призывам быть внимательными к собственным словам, чтобы не причинять боли другим, то оно опять было бы не к месту, т.к. я лишь пересказывал поучения Будды Готамы и следовало бы возражать ему относительно "нестыковочек" в его учении  в том, что надо своей болью заниматься, а не рефлексировать на предмет причинения боли другим - это их проблема и их карма. Я бы в ответ лишь мог отправить Вас к первоисточникам.

----------


## Neroli

> Комментарии в стиле "Ему больно? Его проблемы!" уже даже не удивляют...


Ань, не переживай, я и про себя так думаю. Что если мне больно, то это мои проблемы. А потом я их ищу, нахожу, исправляю и становится лучше. Всем советую.  :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

Pavel, пример, который Вы привели вызывает эмоциональный отклик в Вашем восприятии. Но эти мысли куда более правильные для того, кто хочет понять четыре благородные истины и благородный восьмеричный путь, чем Ваша идея о том, что эти мысли опасны и их следует избегать.
Вы полагаете, что Вы правы, но другие участники полагают, что Вы заблуждаетесь. Понимаете? 
Поэтому я и спросил Вас о том, как Вам обнаруживать ошибки совершенные в неведении.
Если Вы не начинаете с самого себя, у Вас возникает соблазн сравниваться с другими.
Но Ваша ситуация является уникальной, ситуация другого человека так же уникальна. Когда Вы анализируете свою ситуацию, существует тенденция преувеличивать различия. Когда Вы анализируете чужую ситуацию, существует тенденция преуменьшать различия.
Поэтому если Вы не понимаете свою ситуацию, не следует думать, что Вы понимаете чужую.
Поэтому следует практиковать мягкость, бережность в отношении всех живых существ, не противоставляя одних существ другим. 

Поэтому Вам и говорят, что защищать животных от их съедения мясоедами - это заблуждение в том, что ситуация животных требует защиты, а ситуация мясоедов требует нападения.

----------


## Socalledi

> Коммунизм и социальные утопии - вот сострадательные учения 
> 
> А те учения что требуют личного преображения, трансформации себя, а не чтобы кошечки или пролетариат был сыт - антигуманны.
> 
> О благом же не хочу. Затасканное слово. Но монашество - для мирянина и общества точно не благо


Нет, мне не нравится эта позиция. Вы выхолащиваете сострание - типа "поповское слово" как у Жеглова.

Я не вижу сострадания ни в социализме, ни в коммунизме. Это просто некая идеальная модель чел. общежития. А сострадание это качество ума. Оно внутри, а не снаружи. Тот кто кормит животное не обязательно ему сострадает.

Я мирянин и монашество для меня благо. Потому что мои учителя - сострадательные монахи донесли до меня буддийскую культуру. И теперь я её носитель вместе с ними. И эта культура являтся сострадательной. Другое дело, что сострадание - трудный предмет для освоения.

А внешне бездеятельных сиддхов и архатов полным полно, и это в данном случае офф топ.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Придет лето - буду потеть. Придет зима - буду дрожать.


Да, так можно легко уходить от обсуждения ситуации если хочется пить, а воды нет. Но так не избежать ситуации. Поэтому вот Вам вопрос, от которого не уйти подобным образом. 

А если Вас не будет?

----------


## Skyku

> Комментарии в стиле "Ему больно? Его проблемы!" уже даже не удивляют...


А чьи, в первую очередь??? Найдет ли человек кто бы ему помог в излечении от боли - опять же - чьи в первую очередь?

И так же того проблемы кто отказал. Ему отвечать за последствия.

Но одному почему-то помогают, а другому отказывают в помощи.
Почему, с буддийской точки зрения?




> Я не вижу сострадания ни в социализме, ни в коммунизме.


А социалисты и коммунисты не видят его в буддизме  :Smilie: 
Ну вот теперь наверное защитники животных и некоторые вегетарианцы не будут видеть.
Что уж тут поделать?




> Вы выхолащиваете сострание - типа "поповское слово" как у Жеглова.


Это не я выхолащиваю. Это защитники животных объявляют состадание Будды - выхолощенным.




> Я мирянин и монашество для меня благо. Потому что мои учителя - сострадательные монахи донесли до меня буддийскую культуру.


А скольких воинов родили эти монахи? А скольки прекрасных женщин они вырастили? А скольких кошек они спасли от голодной смерти? А скольким сиротам дали приют? Скольким больным помогли выздороветь?
 :Wink: 
А как раз этих бездеятельных и берущих с них пример пытаются выманить на субботник по благоустройству.

----------


## Pavel

> Реформу и усматриваю - по Вашему третья благородная истина не работает ни для будд ни для архатов? или как Вас понять?


Старайтесь понять себя. Что для меня, то третья благородная не работает самостоятельно без первой, второй и четвертой. А четвертая не работает без Срединного Пути, который очищает от крайностей. Вы хотите мыслить понятиями "абсолютного исчезновения" взамен прекращению - это Ваше право.

----------


## Pavel

> Да, так можно легко уходить от обсуждения ситуации если хочется пить, а воды нет. Но так не избежать ситуации. Поэтому вот Вам вопрос, от которого не уйти подобным образом. 
> 
> А если Вас не будет?


BTR, ...

----------


## Won Soeng

> Комментарии в стиле "Ему больно? Его проблемы!" уже даже не удивляют... "А я тут просто мимо проходила".
> Это точно буддистский форум?


Понимаете, в чем дело. Мы замечаем в других ту боль, которую мы знаем. И не замечаем ту боль, с которой не знакомы. Что же делать с болью, которую не знает дажет переживающий ее?

Желание есть мясо - это боль. Желание одеваться в шкуры и кожи - это боль.
Желание владеть большим богатством - это боль. Желание быть окруженным большей любовью и вниманием - это боль. Желание выгораживать одну боль и принижать другую - это боль. Желание помогать одним и лишать помощи других - это боль. 

Боль необходимо осознать во всех ее проявлениях. Такова Первая Благородная Истина.

----------


## Won Soeng

> BTR, ...


Нет, в этот раз неудачно.

Вот пример. Люди шумят, не слушают, а другие пытаются их утихомирить, громко крича: тихо! Все уже затихли, и только один продолжает всех громко пытаться успокоить: тихо, тихо, Вы, мне ничего не слышно!

Вот еще пример.

- Кто-нибудь может промолчать?
- Я могу!

Если Вас не будет, то что с желанием пить?

----------


## Pavel

> Pavel, пример, который Вы привели вызывает эмоциональный отклик в Вашем восприятии. Но эти мысли куда более правильные для того, кто хочет понять четыре благородные истины и благородный восьмеричный путь, чем Ваша идея о том, что эти мысли опасны и их следует избегать.


BTR, лживая речь не бывает более правильной или менее правильной. Лживая речь - это лживая речь. 

Я не высказывал идей о том, что есть опасные мысли, которых следует избегать. Приписывание мне этих идей не хочется воспринимать как ложь, но и не хочется воспринимать как глупость. Как мне воспринимать Ваши слова о моих идеях?

----------


## Skyku

> Что для меня, то третья благородная не работает самостоятельно без первой, второй и четвертой.


И где там сказано "разрешается через прекращение страдания всех живых существ". Поясните.




> Вы хотите мыслить понятиями "абсолютного исчезновения" взамен прекращению - это Ваше право.


Где там о "прекращение страдания всех" как обязательном условии что прекращения, что "абсолютного исчезновения"??

----------


## Pavel

> Желание помогать одним и лишать помощи других - это боль.


Опять мошенничество. Вспоминается грубая "шутка" из детского сада, которую попробую перефразировать не в столь грубый вид. BTR, ответьте только "да" или "нет" на вопрос: "Ты козюльки ешь - они вкусные?"
 :Smilie:  Пора отдыхать.

----------


## Won Soeng

> BTR, лживая речь не бывает более правильной или менее правильной. Лживая речь - это лживая речь. 
> 
> Я не высказывал идей о том, что есть опасные мысли, которых следует избегать. Приписывание мне этих идей не хочется воспринимать как ложь, но и не хочется воспринимать как глупость. Как мне воспринимать Ваши слова о моих идеях?


Проблема в том, что Вы называете лживой речью то, что является лживой речью в Ваших представлениях, а не фактически. То есть - утрируете ситуацию и реагируете не на сказанное, а на утрированное Вашим умом представление о сказанном, о сути сказанного, о цели сказанного. Поэтому это является всего лишь Вашей идеей. 

Лживая речь - это непосредственно и конкретно, искажение известных фактов в описании их с целью получить определенную выгоду или избежать определенных последствий. Вы согласны с таким определением?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Опять мошенничество. Вспоминается грубая "шутка" из детского сада, которую попробую перефразировать не в столь грубый вид. BTR, ответьте только "да" или "нет" на вопрос: "Ты козюльки ешь - они вкусные?"
>  Пора отдыхать.


Pavel, Вы преувеличиваете. Зачем? Например - спровоцировать ошибку и в этой ошибке в дальнейшем уличить. Если Вы делаете это неосознанно - осознайте. 

Я написал: Желание помогать одним и лишать помощи других - это боль.

Вы говорите: это мошенничество (при этом манипулируете, говоря "опять мошенничество", простим Вам эту слабость, вскрыв ее). И далее приводите какой-то анекдот, который на Ваш взгляд как-то иллюстрирует Вашу точку зрения. Простите, не очевидно.

Если Вы в ситуации обнаруживаете двух существ, одно из которых жертва, а другое мучитель, и так их обнаружив Вы сострадаете жертве, Вы понимаете ее боль, но не сострадаете мучителю, не понимая его боли, это значит, что так воспринимать Вам мешает понимание (знание, опыт) боли жертвы и не понимание (неведение, игнорирование) боли мучителя.

Вы обнаруживаете здесь какое-либо мошенничество? Зачем, с какой целью? 
Надеюсь Вы разберетесь со смыслом слова мошенничество и не будете бросаться словами в эмоциональном запале. Когда чувствуете, что Ваша позиция шаткая - не пытайтесь расшатать в ответ позицию оппонента. Займитесь укреплением своей - это будет правильное сосредоточение. Маскировать прорехи - неправильное поведение.

Вы неоднократно выказывали значительную зрелость в отношении себя и своего поведения. Поэтому я предположил, что Вы сможете правильно отнестись к сказанному Вам в этом сообщении. Если же это спровоцирует в Вашем уме желание защищаться и искать слабости в моей позиции, мне придется относится к Вашим эмоциям бережнее, чем это происходит по сложившемуся о Вас впечатлении.
Обратите внимания, это совсем уже простая провокация.

----------


## Socalledi

> А скольких воинов родили эти монахи? А скольки прекрасных женщин они вырастили? А скольких кошек они спасли от голодной смерти? А скольким сиротам дали приют? Скольким больным помогли выздороветь?
> 
> А как раз этих бездеятельных и берущих с них пример пытаются выманить на субботник по благоустройству.


Вы ведь прекрасно знаете, что монах - это профессия. Они сохраняют буддийскую культуру и образованность. Монахи учатся побольше иных инженеров. Мой драгоценный учитель дост. Ело Ринпоче со своим ближайшим помошником Тензин Ламой возвели прекрасный храм в нашей стране. Это будет почище любого субботника. И, кстати, при необходимости тибетские монахи трудятся даже на полях, хоть по Винае и нельзя. Община при необходимости это разрешает.

Я против того, чтобы заявлять о Дхарме прямо противоположные ей вещи. Если кто-то чего-то не понимает это одно. А говорить, что Дхарма не учит состраданию - это неправда.

http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...&postcount=109

----------


## Skyku

> А говорить, что Дхарма не учит состраданию - это неправда.


Как было сказано - чтением мантр животным не поможешь.
Значит состраданию - не учит.

В понимании защитников животных конечно.




> Монахи учатся побольше иных инженеров.


Но инженеры строят мосты, а польза от монахов какая для небуддиста?




> Я против того, чтобы заявлять о Дхарме прямо противоположные ей вещи.


Чтобы понять ошибку в рассуждениях другого нужно принять его рассуждения как есть.
Например правка статьи "Пессимизм" в википедии выглядит ужасно фальшиво. Потому что "защитники Дхармы" вместо понимания взгляда со стороны вписали туда ее рекламу. Они тоже были против применения термина пессимизм к Дхарме.




> Если кто-то чего-то не понимает это одно.


Если кто-то не понимает что:
"как розу ты не назови, она испустит тот же аромат"
то в остальном понимания думаю ждать и не стоит.

----------


## Pavel

Еще раз попытаюсь раскрыть главную мысль сказанного мною в этой теме. Человеку дана возможность увидеть за явлением суть этого явления. Суть возникших в этой теме явлений, таких как вегетарианство, защита животных от насилия со стороны человека, сангха, буддизм, мошенничество, мясоедение, человек, животные и т.д., никак не в среднестатистической совокупности всех вариаций этих явлений. 

Понимание сути явления дает человеку возможность действовать в зависимости от этого понимания, а не реагировать многообразно на все многообразие вариаций явления. Умение распознать понимание другими сути явления позволяет выработать отношение не только к самому явлению, но и к человеку, который совершает действия в зависимости от своего понимания. Такое отношение позволяет реагировать не агрессивно в тех случаях, когда кто-то дает деньги или оказывает другую материальную помощь детскому дому, но принципиально не оказывает материальную помощь, например, российской сангхе. Опора в таком случае на слова о том, что "пожертвование мирянам позволяет обрести меньше заслуг, чем пожертвование сангхе", дает человеку лишь повод для агрессивного отношения к другим людям и не дает повода для того, чтобы увидеть суть таких явлений как "детский дом" или "российская сангха" и выработать к ним правильное отношение. 

Бесчисленное рассмотрение отдельных вариаций явлений в качестве иллюстрации негативных последствий явлений не позволяет увидеть сути явлений, а следовательно не позволяет обрести правильного к ним отношения, а лишь укрепляет без того устойчивую тягу к мошенничеству с целью самоутверждения, с целью достижения желаемого к себе отношения со стороны окружающих через одобрение с их стороны и объединение с ними "против" другого человека (другой точки зрения).

----------


## Socalledi

Skyku, Вы не передёргивайте. Причём тут польза небуддистам от буддистов. Вы написали, что буддизм неблагое и несострадательное учение. Т.е. я понимаю, что великий нагваль, самурай, брат Якудзы, Ума Турман в фильме Убить Блина и проч. и проч. презирает всякую жалость и движется с флагом в руках только к своей офигительной цели, но при чём тут нормальные люди? И причём тут мантры и животные?

Я сам не разделяю позиции жалости и считаю, что дать возможность заработать лучше чем дать денег вдолг. А также что единственный способ стать счастливее - это развиваться самому, но какой повод говорить, что Дхарма несострадательна? Это что язык такой, что только Вам понятен? А как же я?

Ну, допустим, я понимаю, что Вы хотели сказать. Но мне всё равно это не нравится. Потому что говорим на одном языке, а слышно что-то очень разное.

 :Frown:

----------


## ullu

> Нет, в этот раз неудачно.
> 
> Вот пример. Люди шумят, не слушают, а другие пытаются их утихомирить, громко крича: тихо! Все уже затихли, и только один продолжает всех громко пытаться успокоить: тихо, тихо, Вы, мне ничего не слышно!


Хихи) Я так один раз попалась ) оффтоп конечно, просто смешно очень попалась.
На море в палатке на ретрите сплю, люди у костра разговаривают, и громко. У меня раздражаение растет, растет, растет и оформляется в мысль - неужели нельзя не шуметь? И эта мысль разрастается и становится огромной и я её думаю несолько минут, потом мне это надоедлает и я решаю что все, пойду попрошу по тише говорить. И в этот момент просыпаюсь.
Оказывается я заснула с этой мыслью и спала несоклько часов видимо, но мысль сидела в моей голове и раздражение тоже и во сне в моем уме продолжались и продолжались разговоры людей, причем я слышала звук и он казался мне реальным.
Но стоило мне проснуться и я услышала, что все уже ушли спать, вокруг абсолютная тишина и только море равномерно бьет волнами о берег.
Такая вот комедия с этим умом.

----------


## ullu

Слушайте, а может вы поспорите лучше о сигаретах?
Может я курить брошу заодно, хоть польза будет какая-то.

----------


## ullu

> Придет лето - буду потеть. Придет зима - буду дрожать.


Хм, а по моему умрете через 4 дня. Нет?

----------


## Санников

> Это вы мне с Аймякона из сугроба набиваете ответ? Вы сами то были на Аймяконе? 
> 
> Вы ответите на вопрос: *при какой температуре конкретно в вашем городе отменяют занятия в школах*? 
> 
> Или у вас в -72 дети в кроличьих шапках волокут треснувшие портфели из кожзама в школу? У ваших детей портфель из чего? Из гагачьего пуха, который за 3 копейки доступен любому гражданину РФ?
> 
> P.S. И что делают люди на Аймяконе?!


Да, был, поселок Предпорожный (Якутия), недалеко от Полюса холода.
Занятия в школах городов Норильска, Талнаха, Кайеркана и поселка Медвежий ручей (Таймырский Долгано-ненецкий автономный округ) в мою бытность актировались: Для школьников 1-3 классов - температура минус 40, для школьников 1-5 классов 41-44градуса, для школьников 1-8 класс минус 45, для школьников 1-10классы ниже минус 45. В случае если актировок набиралось уже больше недели подряд, актировать частенько вообще переставали и в школу ходили при любой погоде. Отдельная шкала существовала для ветра. Для взрослых жителей и соответственно детей детсадовского возраста актирования не было предусмотрено. Когда году в 89 (если не изменяет память) рванул трубопровод и Большой Норильск остался без тепла, рабочие чинили его в минус 57 круглосуточно в течение 3 суток. Это касается Заполярья, в остальной части Сибири, где потеплее, занятия в школах практически никогда не актируются, система массового оповещения об актировании учебных дней практически отсутствует. Пару-тройку раз на моей памяти  в г. Иркутске отменяли занятия в школах с 1-3 класс при минус 38-40. И то когда морозы стояли уже неделю и всего на 1 день. Оповещение было из рук вон плохое (не то что в Заполярье)и 70% школьников в школы все равно приходили. На Севере Иркутской области в небольших городах и поселках занятия не актируют даже для малышей 1-3 классов при минус 45. Нет системы оперативного принятия решений об актировании и оповещения.
Надеюсь, ответил на ваш вопрос.

----------


## Санников

2 Пампкин
Люди работают в этих краях, чтобы обеспечить ресурсами Москву и прочие не имеющие никаких природных ресурсов регионы Российской Федерации, но зато очень хорошо умеющие эти ресурсы потреблять.

----------


## Pavel

> Слушайте, а может вы поспорите лучше о сигаретах?
> Может я курить брошу заодно, хоть польза будет какая-то.


Для тех, кто ищет пользы попробую выразить все ту же мысль, но в словах кому-то более близких и соответственно доступных. 
Живые существа по своей сути - это кармически зависимые существа. Их поведение и существование находятся в прямой зависимости от их кармы. Оказавшись в условиях агрессивного к себе отношения или равнодушного к себе отношения такие существа способны ухудшить свою карму, реагируя на происходящее агрессивно. Можно оказать содействие таким существам если не в улучшении их кармы, то как минимум в ее не ухудшении, устраняя неблагоприятные условия для положительных кармических поступков. 

Собака, оказавшись в условиях непрерывного голода и проявления насилия по отношению к своему организму становится более агрессивной в поведении по отношению к другим. Человек, в болезненном СПИД-ом состоянии и условиях равнодушного к нему отношения становится более агрессивным в поведении по отношению к другим. Вовремя протянутая рука помощи "утопающему" - это действия, направленные на создание условий, в которых будет более благоприятная обстановка для мыслей, речи и действий со стороны кармически зависимых существ. Действия по зозданию условий не благоприятных для курения - это действия по созданию условий более благоприятных для кармически зависимого курящего человека.

Верно замечено, что действия по созданию таких условий могут осуществляться и в ущерб собственной карме. Однако, действия, направленные на улучшение условий созревания кармы всех живых существ в ущерб действиям, направленным на улучшение своей персональной кармы - это хороший шаг к кармической независимости. 

Провозглашение равнодушия к страданиям живых существ через провозглашение бОльшей внимательности к собственной карме под предлогом, что страдающий заслужил то, что имеет, показывает, что буддист, отстаивающий такую точку зрения, не понимает значимость условий созревания кармы и значимость собственного участия в их создании. Это проявляется в том, что он видит благо для своей кармы в том, что он не убил, а выгнал муху на улицу, но не видит блага в усилиях, направленных на то, "чтобы муха не влетала в окно" - чтобы уменьшились условия созревания агрессивного поведения со стороны кармически зависимого существа. 

Попытки противопоставить через сравнение действий, направленных на улучшение своей кармы и устранение омрачений в собственном уме, действиям, направленным на создание условий для улучшения кармы и устранение омрачений других кармически зависимых существ - дело не благое, а вредное как по отношению к собственной карме, так и по отношению к кармам других живых существ. 

Именно по этой причине такие действия, которые направлены на поддержание (по сути) сангхи (по сути) считаются не менее значимыми действиями, чем действия, направленные на улучшение (по сути) собственной (по сути) кармы. 

Важно при этом научиться различать сангху по сути от сангхи по форме. В противном случае можно не заметить, что некоторые коммерческие организации или, например, благотворительные организации куда ближе по сути сангхе, чем иная сангха по форме, которая может оказаться куда ближе по сути коммерческой организации. 

Сангха по форме, состоящая при этом из людей, объединенных общей идеей обмена благих своих действий на благие для себя последствия - это коммерческая по сути организация.

----------


## Pavel

> 2 Пампкин
> Люди работают в этих краях, чтобы обеспечить ресурсами Москву и прочие не имеющие никаких природных ресурсов регионы Российской Федерации, но зато очень хорошо умеющие эти ресурсы потреблять.


Я бы их окрестил дотационными регионами в противовес распространяемому мифу со стороны московского руководства страны о дотационности таких регионов как хабаровский край, камчатка, приморский край, сахалин, сибирь....  :Smilie:

----------


## Кумо

"Бессмертие может быть достигнуто только непрерывными деяниями доброты; и совершенство достигается состраданием. Самое необходимое - это любящее сердце" :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

> 2 Пампкин
> Люди работают в этих краях, чтобы обеспечить ресурсами Москву и прочие не имеющие никаких природных ресурсов регионы Российской Федерации, но зато очень хорошо умеющие эти ресурсы потреблять.


Люди там также работают вахтовым методом (тот же Lhazin с БФ) и их дети не ходят в -72 с лопнувшими портфелями из кожзама в школу. 

Умеющие потреблять регионы обеспечивают вам возможность жить в РФ, а не в КНР (в качестве малой народности аля тибетский со всеми вытекающими благами).

----------


## Кумо

> Люди там также работают вахтовым методом (тот же Lhazin с БФ) и их дети не ходят в -72 с лопнувшими портфелями из кожзама в школу. 
> 
> Умеющие потреблять регионы обеспечивают вам возможность жить в РФ, а не в КНР (в качестве малой народности аля тибетский со всеми вытекающими благами).


Что же вы злой такой? :Smilie:

----------


## Санников

> Люди там также работают вахтовым методом (тот же Lhazin с БФ) и их дети не ходят в -72 с лопнувшими портфелями из кожзама в школу. 
> 
> Умеющие потреблять регионы обеспечивают вам возможность жить в РФ, а не в КНР (в качестве малой народности аля тибетский со всеми вытекающими благами).


Обеспечивает возможность Москве и Европейской России жить не в КНР а в РФ Забайкальский Военный Округ рассчетное время полета ракетных установок которого до Пекина занимает 2 минуты. Дальнейшие прения с вами считаю бессмысленными, так как вы разводите откровенный офф топ. И просто неинтересно уже с вами общаться, простите.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Обеспечивает возможность Москве и Европейской России жить не в КНР а в РФ Забайкальский Военный Округ. Дальнейшие прения с вами считаю бессмысленными, так как вы разводите откровенный офф топп. И просто неинтересно


Я так понимаю, что служат в Забайкальском военном округе сплошь жители Сибири и Аймякона (которые в -72 ходили в школу с портфелями из лопнувшего кожзама).

----------


## Санников

> Я так понимаю, что служат в Забайкальском военном округе сплошь жители Сибири и Аймякона (которые в -72 ходили в школу с портфелями из лопнувшего кожзама).


Нет, я так понимаю лично вы управляете ракетными установками ЗабВО сидя у себя в офисе в телогрейке набитой собственными волосами и еще неизвестно какой растительностью.
PS Вы что не понимаете, что доводите тему до какого то театра абсурда?

----------


## Ануруддха

Служил в ЗабВО, со мной служили и москвичи и питерцы. Так к слову.

----------


## Санников

> Служил в ЗабВО, со мной служили и москвичи и питерцы. Так к слову.


Замечательно, тож там служил,  там еще служат дагестанцы, если помните. Только какое это имеет отношение имеет к обсуждаемой теме защиты животных???

----------


## Ануруддха

Действительно.

----------


## Этэйла

> 2 Пампкин
> Люди работают в этих краях, чтобы обеспечить ресурсами Москву и прочие не имеющие никаких природных ресурсов регионы Российской Федерации, но зато очень хорошо умеющие эти ресурсы потреблять.


Опять за Москвичей взялись :Big Grin: ...то карма у них плохая, то ничего не делают, а ресурсов немеренно потреляют, и при всем этом советуют в какой одежде их добывать....

----------


## Skyku

> Вы написали, что буддизм неблагое и несострадательное учение.


Потому что с точки зрения обывателя, или активиста защитника так и есть. Если Вы считаете что слова являются абсолютными, и имеют единственный смысл то рекомендую пообщаться с христианами и мусульманами, и обижаться на них.




> Я сам не разделяю позиции жалости и считаю


Я не говорил о жалости, и не думал подводить к ней. 




> Ну, допустим, я понимаю, что Вы хотели сказать. Но мне всё равно это не нравится. Потому что говорим на одном языке, а слышно что-то очень разное


Допущение может быть неверным.
Лучше тогда задумайтесь о призыве Павла искать суть *ЗА* словами.




> Провозглашение равнодушия к страданиям живых существ


Это все набор в пионеры. Все эти слова, равнодушие, совесть, "маму не любишь??" *НЕ* аргументы, а "кнопки", чтобы пристыдить и приструнить.

----------


## Ersh

> Обеспечивает возможность Москве и Европейской России жить не в КНР а в РФ Забайкальский Военный Округ рассчетное время полета ракетных установок которого до Пекина занимает 2 минуты. Дальнейшие прения с вами считаю бессмысленными, так как вы разводите откровенный офф топ. И просто неинтересно уже с вами общаться, простите.


Ага, был бы смысл в существовании Забайкальского военного округа, если бы в Москве не разработали те ракеты и прочие виды вооружений, позволяющие жителям Забайкалья мирно трудиться и говорить на своем, а не на китайском языке. Все взаимосвязано, и никто без никого так просто не обходится - ни Москва без регионов, ни регионы без Москвы.

----------


## Санников

2Ersh
Возвращаясь к теме животных. Вы правы в одном: *"Все взаимосвязано, и никто без никого так просто не обходится"* Одни живые существа служат пищей для других, поэтому обходиться человеку без мяса - так же неестественно как набивать своими волосами телогрейки.

----------


## Аньезка

> 2Ersh
> Возвращаясь к теме животных. Вы правы в одном: *"Все взаимосвязано, и никто без никого так просто не обходится"* Одни живые существа служат пищей для других, поэтому обходиться человеку без мяса - так же неестественно как набивать своими волосами телогрейки.


Взаимосвязанно, говорите?
Т.е. вы носите их мех, кожу, кушаете их тела.. А что взамен?
А то, получается, что Вы пока как Москва в вашем описании...

----------


## Санников

> Взаимосвязанно, говорите?
> Т.е. вы носите их мех, кожу, кушаете их тела.. А что взамен?
> А то, получается, что Вы пока как Москва в вашем описании...


А взамен когда я умру , удобрю своим мертвым телом почву, из которой вырастет травка и которую скушает травоядное существо. Круговорот веществ в природе. Природоведение , 1 класс.

----------


## Rama

> А взамен когда я умру , удобрю своим мертвым телом почву, из которой вырастет травка и которую скушает травоядное существо. Природоведение , 1 класс.


Так и представил себе как по городскому кладбищу ходит коровка и кушает с вашей могилы травку.... :Cool:

----------


## Ануруддха

Человек тоже может быть пищей для других, но никто добровольно не хочет вступать в эту "взаимосвязь", получается связь односторонняя - только для блага человека.

----------


## Socalledi

> Потому что с точки зрения обывателя, или активиста защитника так и есть. Если Вы считаете что слова являются абсолютными, и имеют единственный смысл то рекомендую пообщаться с христианами и мусульманами, и обижаться на них.


Нет, нет - я не обиделся и не думал морализировать. Я просто честно высказал своё отношение. Слова не абсолютны,  я чуть-чуть в курсе и Деррида, и Бодрийяра. Но именно потому, что я сам релятивист касательно онтологии, я по-честному и говорю, что это плохо - перевирать позитив на заумные идеи.

Если только Вы понимаете сви слова, зачем тогда их говорить. Я вот за Дхарму. Если я скажу, что она несострадательна, я себе и сформулирую что-то пофигистическое. Мне личо до обывателя дела не так уж много. Мне его до себя много. А для себя мне надо правильную Дхарму.

----------


## Санников

> Так и представил себе как по городскому кладбищу ходит коровка и кушает с вашей могилы травку....


А кто  сказал "коровка"???? Кроме коровок знаете еще сколько зверья лакомится растительной пищей. А для коровок можете прижизненно удобрять луга, не буду говорить чем  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Rama

> Важно при этом научиться различать сангху по сути от сангхи по форме. В противном случае можно не заметить, что некоторые коммерческие организации или, например, благотворительные организации куда ближе по сути сангхе, чем иная сангха по форме, которая может оказаться куда ближе по сути коммерческой организации. 
> 
> Сангха по форме, состоящая при этом из людей, объединенных общей идеей обмена благих своих действий на благие для себя последствия - это коммерческая по сути организация.


Очень хорошо сказано.

Хинаяна (не путать с Тхеравадой) -  от слова "малая, незначительная", как колесница стремления только к личному освобождению есть в любой традиции Тхераваде, Махаяне, Ваджраяне. Это состояние ума, ИМХО.

Поэтому некоторые считают, что страдания живых существ это "фигня по сравнению с мировой революцией" (освобождением)...

----------


## Этэйла

Вот свиньи например всеядное животное, когда прочла, что их в войну трупами кормили, дык вообще свинину домой запретила заносить....
так всеже получается, когда животному "приспичит", и человека с непомерной благодарностью заглотит, не говоря про хищников.

----------


## Ersh

> 2Ersh
> Возвращаясь к теме животных. Вы правы в одном: *"Все взаимосвязано, и никто без никого так просто не обходится"* Одни живые существа служат пищей для других, поэтому обходиться человеку без мяса - так же неестественно как набивать своими волосами телогрейки.


А я с этим не спорю. Я спорю только с тем, что телогрейка в Сибири не греет. Мясо человеку нужно, но не в таких количествах, в котором мы привыкли его потреблять. Во всем нужна разумная середина.

----------


## PampKin Head

> 2Ersh
> Возвращаясь к теме животных. Вы правы в одном: *"Все взаимосвязано, и никто без никого так просто не обходится"* Одни живые существа служат пищей для других, поэтому обходиться человеку без мяса - так же неестественно как набивать своими волосами телогрейки.


Вообще-то говорилось, что персонаж набил своими волосами *подушку* (его реально волновал вопрос о утилизации своих волос)






> А взамен когда я умру , удобрю своим мертвым телом почву, из которой вырастет травка и которую скушает травоядное существо. Круговорот веществ в природе. Природоведение , 1 класс


Известно, что взамен: залежи г..[*censored*]..а на полях аэрации и горы пластиковых пакетов с отходами жизнедеятельности (причем уже сейчас, а не после смерти)... Ну и кучка лопнувшего кожзама  в -72 от портфелей детей, замерзших по сугробам на дороге в школу.

----------


## Этэйла

> (его реально волновал вопрос о утилизации своих волос)


 :Big Grin:  вот про утилизацию, мы точно еще вопрос не поднимали :Big Grin:

----------


## Skyku

> это плохо - перевирать позитив на заумные идеи.


Нравится\не_нравится - частая причина непонимания. Что друг друга, что каких-то идей.
Мне не нравится слово трупоеды вместо мясоеды, но не вижу между этими словами принципиальной разницы потому что они указывают на одно и тоже.




> Я вот за Дхарму.


Я тоже, но мне не нравится попса.




> что она несострадательна, я себе и сформулирую что-то пофигистическое.


А если скажете на навоз - роза, то его запах Вам станет приятен?




> А для себя мне надо правильную Дхарму.


Это фраза мало что значит, потому что каждый может так сказать.
Но для данной темы я бы перефразировал:
А защитникам животных нужно использовать из Дхармы то, что соответствует их целям. Например слово - сострадание. И если вдруг правильные его смысл в Дхарме будет расходится с их ожиданиями, то как уж Вы не называйте для себя, будет она для них - несострадательна.

Мало того. Страдают ведь они, защитники оттого что страдают животные. И устраняют причину своего страдания как? По буддийски? Но если повернуть разговор в этом ключе, то еще и можно услышать что буддизм - циничен. И разве нет так?

Насчет того что Дхарма - неблагая, спросите христиан. И докажите им что - благая.




> Поэтому некоторые считают, что страдания живых существ это "фигня по сравнению с мировой революцией" (освобождением)...


Вы не страдайте, и все будет в порядке  :Smilie:

----------


## Санников

> Вот свиньи например всеядное животное, когда прочла, что их в войну трупами кормили, дык вообще свинину домой запретила заносить....
> так всеже получается, когда животному "приспичит", и человека с непомерной благодарностью заглотит, не говоря про хищников.


Не только свиньи не дураки полакомиться мясом, но и воробьи, например. Киньте воробьям курятину и посмотрите что будет. Я уже писал что чисто травоядных и чисто плотоядных животных в природе ничтожно мало. Большинство, включая человека - всеядны. У человека есть клыки, резцы, коренные зубы - то есть аппарат для пережевывания *любой* пищи - как растительной так и мясной. Так природа устроила.

----------


## Аньезка

> Не только свиньи не дураки полакомиться мясом, но и воробьи, например. Киньте воробьям курятину и посмотрите что будет. Я уже писал что чисто травоядных и чисто плотоядных животных в природе ничтожно мало. Большинство, включая человека - всеядны. У человека есть клыки, резцы, коренные зубы - то есть аппарат для пережевывания *любой* пищи - как растительной так и мясной. Так природа устроила.


А еще природа устроила так, что мы все в сансаре.
И во многом благодаря тому, что думаем только о себе.

----------


## Санников

> Вообще-то говорилось, что персонаж набил своими волосами *подушку* (его реально волновал вопрос о утилизации своих волос)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Известно, что взамен: залежи г..[*censored*]..а на полях аэрации и горы пластиковых пакетов с отходами жизнедеятельности (причем уже сейчас, а не после смерти)... Ну и кучка лопнувшего кожзама  в -72 от портфелей детей, замерзших по сугробам на дороге в школу.


Вы совершенно верно описываете последствия того к чему призываете - функционирования промышленных производств, создающих синтетические материалы, в том числе и столь любимый вами кожзам.

----------


## Санников

> А я с этим не спорю. Я спорю только с тем, что телогрейка в Сибири не греет. Мясо человеку нужно, но не в таких количествах, в котором мы привыкли его потреблять. Во всем нужна разумная середина.


А никто и не спорит про середину. Я говорю как раз о том что нужна и растительная и мясная пища. А про телогрейки я уже писал. Возвращаться не буду. Секрет телогреек повышенной теплости знает господин Пампкин  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## PampKin Head

> Вы совершенно верно описываете последствия того к чему призываете - функционирования промышленных производств, создающих синтетические материалы, в том числе и столь любимый вами кожзам.


К этому приводят также и ваши ежедневные походы в туалет (прогуляйтесь до полей аэрации хоть раз); необходимость обеспечения существования людей в климатических зонах аля -72 (они же каторжники, им не дают уехать оттуда); производства несинтетических продуктов и материалов, включая любимые вами шапки из кошек за три копейки, которые спасают замерзающих в сугробах детей.

P.S. Хочу заметить, что даже индусы уже *запретили использование пластиковых пакетов* в Химачал Прадеше.

----------


## Skyku

> И во многом благодаря тому, что думаем только о себе.


Защитники животных также думают о себе. Они ведь страдают в первую очередь от "несправедливости". И страдают оттого что другие - не охвачены. Им, страдающим нужно обязать и других страдать, "купить журнал в пользу голодающих детей Германии"

----------


## Санников

> К этому приводят также и ваши ежедневные походы в туалет (прогуляйтесь до полей аэрации хоть раз); необходимость обеспечения существования людей в климатических зонах аля -72; производства несинтетических продуктов и материалов, включая любимые вами шапки из кошек за три копейки, которые спасают замерзающих в сугробах детей.
> 
> P.S. Хочу заметить, что даже индусы уже запретили использование пластиковых пакетов в Химачал Прадеше.


1.Может быть вы не знаете, но отходы жизнедеятельности человека - это органические отходы, легко разлагающиеся и не только не приносящие природе вреда, но как раз наоборот
2. Никогда не видел в продаже шапок из кошек. Тем более по такой бросовой цене.  :Big Grin:  Наверно их продают в тех же магазинах, где и телогрейки, набитые человеческими волосами  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Юй Кан

Может, я чего и пропустил по треду, но мысль ведь простая есть (точнее — две  :Smilie: ).
1. Поскольку на дворе — Кали, то минимум на этой планете всё живое питается живым. Такова данность.
2. Человек — единственное существо на планете, способное _сознательно_ отказаться от поедания плоти живых существ (а в пределе — и почти полностью отказаться от пищи).
Другое дело, что, скажем, на Тибете с едой (если оставить в покое импорт) проблемы. Потому аборигены питаются (должны питаться, чтоб жить!) мясом безо всяких комплексов. То же, видимо касается и северных стран/регионов планеты...
Вообще, говоря чуть шире  :Smilie: , когда прочёл в жизнеописании Миларепы, что он выходил из длительных медитаций в пещерном затворе на мясе (сушёном) и чанге (пиве тамошнем) был сначала несколько... обескуражен. Но потом прояснилось и в отношении чанга. С водой-то там тоже проблемы...

----------


## Этэйла

> 1.Может быть вы не знаете, но отходы жизнедеятельности человека - это органические отходы, легко разлагающиеся и не только не приносящие природе вреда, но как раз наоборот


Пусть хоть все эти разложения и приносят пользу, я все равно, за то чтобы тела после смерти придавались огню, а не разлагались в ямках 2 метра глубиной, в местах под названием кладбище, которое еще стоит где нибудь на горочке, вокруг дома, в которых вода потребляется из пробуренных скважен...а весной так это просто жесть.....

----------


## Санников

> Защитники животных также думают о себе. Они ведь страдают в первую очередь от "несправедливости". И страдают оттого что другие - не охвачены. Им, страдающим нужно обязать и других страдать, "купить журнал в пользу голодающих детей Германии"


По большей части т.н. "защитники животных" (присутствующие, разумеется, не в счет)  - действуют под воздействием банальной моды. Это  сейчас модно, как Бриджит Бардо отказываться от меховых изделий, модно, как Моби, заявлять что ты вегетарианец. Плюс ко всему хорошие дивиденды приносит на выборах в Европарламент.

----------


## Санников

> Пусть хоть все эти разложения и приносят пользу, я все равно, за то чтобы тела после смерти придавались огню, а не разлагались в ямках 2 метра глубиной, в местах под названием кладбище, которое еще стоит где нибудь на горочке, вокруг дома, в которых вода потребляется из пробуренных скважен...а весной так это просто жесть.....


Я тоже  :Smilie:

----------


## Socalledi

> Нравится\не_нравится - частая причина непонимания. Что друг друга, что каких-то идей.
> Мне не нравится слово трупоеды вместо мясоеды, но не вижу между этими словами принципиальной разницы потому что они указывают на одно и тоже.


Поди туда, поговори с теми - это демагогия. Мы с Вами тут. И кому надо сами сюда придут. Павел вон пришёл.

Вы если хотите обедать трупами - это Ваше дело. А, как Бао недавно заметил, по большей части мы питаемся блюдами. Лично я предпочитаю каественно приготовленные блюда. А когда буддизм несострадателен и неблаг - это что-то тяп-ляп. Слышать это от какого-нибудь попа-карьериста - это одно, там всё ясно. А от сотоварища как-то странно.

Что же по-Вашему, если кто-то там какую-то фигню думает о буддизме, это значит и нам надо говорить их языком? Лично я отказываюсь.

----------


## Skyku

> если кто-то там какую-то фигню думает о буддизме


А почему - фигню? 
Еще раз на примере темы - где толпы буддистов на демонстрациях за права животных?

Хотя кажется понял - буддизм любимый мозоль ?  :Wink: 
ЛиньЦзы на Вас нету.

----------


## Этэйла

> Вы если хотите обедать трупами - это Ваше дело. А, как Бао недавно заметил, по большей части мы питаемся блюдами. Лично я предпочитаю каественно приготовленные блюда.


Давайте теперь про гурманов поговорим  :Big Grin: , кто-то мертвечинку, гурманит, и от этого не считает себя менее буддистом, кто-то картошечку, причем соберает с нее колорадских жучков, чтоб те быстрей ее не скушали  :Smilie: 

Не помню у кого из участников этого форума, есть замечательная подпись : пожалуста станьте Буддой...

----------


## Socalledi

А что есть такие демонстрации? А если я не люблю демонстрации? А где в России вообще буддистов много? А как участие в общественной деятельнсти связано с состраданием? Что если человек живёт своей жизнью и не ходит ни на какие митинги, это значит у него нет сострадания?

Полный бред. Просто отъявленный. Зачем катите бочку на хороших людей?

Буддизм - это такое учение. Оно очень разумно и ведёт к счастью. Поскольку оно передаётся от могущественных и имеющих все основания для счастья к бедным, слабым и неимущим, чтобы и их сделать сильными, могущественными и счастливыми - это сострадательное учение. Да, я люблю именно такое учение, даже когда лично мне приходится что-то за это претерпеть.

А мясо-картошка - это не вопрос колорадского жука. Это просто вопрос качества кулинарии. Это кому что подходит. Луипа вон 10 лет ел сырые рыбьи потроха, а какой человек! У него что не было сострадания?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Взаимосвязанно, говорите?
> Т.е. вы носите их мех, кожу, кушаете их тела.. А что взамен?
> А то, получается, что Вы пока как Москва в вашем описании...


Вообще-то мы их кушаем взамен за то, что их выращиваем, кормим. Не сказать, чтобы замена была адекватной - содержат животных в условиях достаточных для быстрого набора веса, а вовсе не для счастливой жизни.

Но дело то в том, что взаимообусловленность не "каждый-каждому" обуславливает.
Помните историю про птичку, которая сбрасывала своих птенцов в пропасть, когда те от страха обещали заботиться о матери всю жизнь? И сохранила того, кто честно сказал, что будет заботиться о своих птенцах так же, как она о нем?

Не следует пытаться представить взаимозависимость жизни линейно-упрощенно.
Зависимость уже есть. Неспособность обходиться без мяса - уже совсем не рай. 
Способность обходиться без мяса - куда лучшая карма. 
Жить на севере - карма, проявляющаяся во множестве взглядов и привязанностей. Кто-то едет на север, кто-то уезжает с севера. 
Довольно наивно думать, что мясоедение - это наиболее тяжелое воззрение в карме человека, с которым нужно справляться в первую очередь.
Ситуация каждого человека уникальна. Не стоит ни преувеличивать, ни преуменьшать.
А тем более не слишком разумно манипулировать чувствами людей, требуя от них какого-то определенного поведения, чтобы позволить себе думать о них хорошо.

"Ай молодец, мяса не ест, ватник носит и валенки - мог бы быть буддистом, ай лав ю, мэн!"

Хороших все любят. Их легко любить. Негодяев и злодеев любить трудно. А двойственность в том, что кому-то и злодей - хороший.

----------


## PampKin Head

О какой любви и понимании может идти речь, если "Москва съела весь моск и грабит, грабит, грабит"....

----------


## Этэйла

> Хороших все любят. Их легко любить. Негодяев и злодеев любить трудно. А двойственность в том, что кому-то и злодей - хороший.


Гитлер, между прочим, не пил, не курил, был вегетарианцем.....

и вот еще про полумеры:

Как известно Чикатило убил с особой жестокостью то ли 53, то ли 58 человек. Он был людоедом и насильником.  Такой человек не может жить? Это вопрос где полумеры не приемлимы. Полумеры оскорбляют память погибших и их родственников, Они оскорбляют общество.

Довожу до вашео сведения, что до того, как Чикатило был пойман, осужден и расстрелян, четыре человека были осуждены и расстреляны ПО ОШИБКЕ. Они были АБСОЛЮТНО НЕВИНОВНЫ.

Ну так что здесь можно сказать про любовь ко всем живым существам?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Ну так что здесь можно сказать про любовь ко всем живым существам?


Все чувствующие существа страдают, испытывают боль и мучения. Я обещаю спасти их все, сколь бы ни многочисленны они были.

----------


## Legba

Вот странно...
У Тхераваддинов все четко прописано в суттах.
У Дзен-буддистов и Ваджраянцев есть Учителя, которые четко формулируют свою позицию по вопросу. И слово которых, по хорошему, закон.
Чего спорить-то про вегетарианство, я не пойму?
Вы тхераваддин - кушайте на здоровье (главное, насколько помню, не выпрашивать мясо если Вы монах).
Вы махаянист? Ну спросите своего Учителя. Если это ЕСДЛ, или Кармапа Ургьен Тринлей, или другой Учитель, рекомендующий отказаться от употребления мяса - лучше, наверное, отказаться. Это ведь куда проще, чем спрыгнуть с крыши  или заниматься строительством многоэтажек без спецтехники.
Вы небуддист? Тогда вообще не ясно, какая тут связь с Дхармой. Если буддисты не соответствуют Вашим _представлениям_ о том, какими они должны быть, то это проблема Вас, а не буддистов.
Есть религиозные традиции (мусульманство, некогда иудаизм, некоторые виды индуизма, вуду (в конце концов!)), не только позволяющие есть мясо, но и одобряющие жертвоприношения животных. Это их дело.

Как замечал Топпер (кажется), не обязательно стать врачом, чтобы вылечиться самому. Но пытаться "лечить" окружающих, не только не став врачом, но и не выздоровев самому - вообще тотальный абсурд.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вы махаянист? Ну спросите своего Учителя. Если это ЕСДЛ, или Кармапа Ургьен Тринлей, или другой Учитель, рекомендующий отказаться от употребления мяса - лучше, наверное, отказаться. Это ведь куда проще, чем спрыгнуть с крыши  или заниматься строительством многоэтажек без спецтехники.


Про учителей — верно, и вернее не бывает.  :Smilie: 
Но и минимум в одной махаянской сутре (Ланкаватаре) есть целая глава «О поедании мяса»... Там ясно и внятно, как по мне, растолковано.

----------


## Аньезка

> Защитники животных также думают о себе. Они ведь страдают в первую очередь от "несправедливости". И страдают оттого что другие - не охвачены. Им, страдающим нужно обязать и других страдать, "купить журнал в пользу голодающих детей Германии"


Защитники животных думают о животных. Все остальное - Ваше больное воображение.

----------


## Аньезка

> По большей части т.н. "защитники животных" (присутствующие, разумеется, не в счет)  - действуют под воздействием банальной моды. Это  сейчас модно, как Бриджит Бардо отказываться от меховых изделий, модно, как Моби, заявлять что ты вегетарианец. Плюс ко всему хорошие дивиденды приносит на выборах в Европарламент.


"По большей части..." Вы опрос проводили что ли?
Бриджит Бардо и Моби уже 100 лет как вегетарианцы.

----------


## Skyku

> Все остальное - Ваше больное воображение.


Ну да, у любителей слова трупоеды - здоровое  :Smilie: 

Один камни когда-то в уме тягал.
Но оказывается когда трупы - это признак здоровья ума.




> Защитники животных думают о животных.


Вы наверное хотели сказать защищают.




> Что если человек живёт своей жизнью и не ходит ни на какие митинги, это значит у него нет сострадания?


Вот у защищающих животных и спросите. 
Пока они говорят - да, маловато, или вообще нет.
_Я обратилась к четырем буддистам (практически к самым активным из них), но никто не проявил никакого интереса к моему приглашению взять участие в акции.

Может, следующий раз и пытаться не стоит? Но в чем же тогда состоит деятельное сострадание таких людей к животным, ведь можно сделать намного больше, чем просто самому стать вегетарианцем?_

Так что вопрос даже не о буддистах.
А "Защищают ли вегетарианцы животных, а не просто о них думают"

----------


## Socalledi

Знаете, ели бы Вы сказали, что вегетарианцы не имеют сострадания - у меня бы эти слова вообще мимо ума прошли и не всколыхнули бы ничего. Мне какая разница что там в за знаки в знаковой системе интернета гуляют.

А тут как-то зацепило. Т.е. я нехочу сказать, что развил сострадание, но я пытаюсь этому учиться. И тут на тебе.





> Защитники животных думают о животных. Все остальное - Ваше больное воображение.


Правильно, Анна, так его оранжевого!

----------


## Кумо

> Ну да, у любителей слова трупоеды - здоровое 
> 
> Один камни когда-то в уме тягал.
> Но оказывается когда трупы - это признак здоровья ума.
> 
> 
> Вы наверное хотели сказать защищают.
> 
> 
> ...


Вы случайно не  в мясной промышленности работаете? :Smilie:

----------


## Pavel

> Это  сейчас модно, как Бриджит Бардо отказываться от меховых изделий, модно, как Моби, заявлять что ты вегетарианец. Плюс ко всему хорошие дивиденды приносит на выборах в Европарламент.


Если сейчас в сравнении со вчера в Европе стало модно причислять себя к вегетарианцам, и это еще и стало приносить дивиденды на выборах в парламент, значит в Европе что-то изменилось сегодня по сравнению со вчера. Если при этом вспоминают о Бриджит Бордо или Моби, значит их роль в этих изменениях не последняя.

----------


## ullu

> Для тех, кто ищет пользы попробую выразить все ту же мысль, но в словах кому-то более близких и соответственно доступных. 
> Живые существа по своей сути - это кармически зависимые существа. Их поведение и существование находятся в прямой зависимости от их кармы. Оказавшись в условиях агрессивного к себе отношения или равнодушного к себе отношения такие существа способны ухудшить свою карму, реагируя на происходящее агрессивно. Можно оказать содействие таким существам если не в улучшении их кармы, то как минимум в ее не ухудшении, устраняя неблагоприятные условия для положительных кармических поступков.


Хорошо, оставим мораль и т.д. и будем уж действительно смотреть с точки зрения создания благоприятных причин для освобождения. 
Именно поэтому любой у кого есть передача на ганапуджу просто обязан есть мясо и превращать каждую трапезу в ганапуджу.
прием чем больше разнообразного мяса он сможет съесть , тем большему количесвту существ сможет помочь. Так что имеет смысл вообще составлять свой обед из колбасы.
Иначе все слова о хорошем отношении к животным - болтовня.
Если бы это был обычный члеовек, который ничего не знает про ганапуджу, то да, он делает все что может.
А так, ганапуджа, краткая, делается очень просто. Результат приносит такой, что без болезненная и безопасная 100 летняя жизнь на заливных лугах рядом не стояла.
Но почему то уважаемые вегетарианцы настойчиво избегают делать то, что может действительно помочь, и предпочитают делать то, что не сказать что бы прямо помогает, а может быть где-то там когда-то на одну курицу разведут меньше...
При отказе ссылаются на шлаки, вредность пищи , отвращение к трупам, но настойчиво продолжают удивляться чужому эгоизму.

При этом им отвечают - мы делаем то, что можем на данный момент времени. Но нет, почему то начинается - вы не делаете, неужели так трудно отказаться от мяса, неужели так трудно подумать о животном..
Так ответьте мне на вопрос, неужели ради освобождения этих животных от страданий вам так трудно отказаться от своего вегетарианства?

Жаль, что нельяз санять и выложить на ютуб фильм о бесконечном перерождении этой коровы в адах , из-за того что она не получила возможности встретится с учением.

----------


## Skyku

> Вы случайно не в мясной промышленности работаете?


В ней самой. Руки и сейчас по локоть в крови, клавиутру в целофане кутаю, чтобы не залить.
А еще люблю голубям головы откусывать. Живьем конечно.

----------


## Этэйла

А как вегетарианцы к саранче относятся, ведь если с ней не бороться, то  потребителям растительной пищи нечего будет кушать  :EEK!:

----------


## Legba

> Именно поэтому любой у кого есть передача на ганапуджу просто обязан есть мясо и превращать каждую трапезу в ганапуджу.


Вы знаете, мне кажется стоит уточнять, что тот, кто актуально способен выполнять ганапуджу, употребляет "пять видов мяса" и "пять нектаров". В случае, если с нектарами неполучается, то и с мясом, возможно, все не так просто. Кроме того - а как насчет человечины? Могем? :Big Grin: 




> А как вегетарианцы к саранче относятся, ведь если с ней не бороться, то потребителям растительной пищи нечего будет кушать


Вот этот аргумент меня всегда умилял. Можно подумать, что мясоеды едят *исключительно* мясо. Нет, все проще. Мясоеды едят мясо *и* гарнир, а вегетарианцы - *только* гарнир. Ладно, извините. А то у кого-нибудь сейчас опять кожзам треснет.  :Wink:

----------


## Ирина Бабич

Ну и спор разгорелся... Даже не думала, что так будет. 

Просто у меня переход на вегетарианство совпал с прочтения книги "Искусство быть счастливым" глубоко мной уважаемого человека Далай-Ламы 14. Много лет думала об этом, но не решалась, а тут раз... 

Поэтому я думала, что вегетарианство как-то связанно с буддизмом. Но теперь понимаю, что это далеко не всегда так. Ну, теперь буду знать.

Но хотела бы обратится к тем, кто защищает вегетарианство. Думаю, спор бесполезен. Лучше поговорить на эту тему с теми, кто этим действительно интересуется - на других форумах.

----------


## Кумо

> Хорошо, оставим мораль и т.д. и будем уж действительно смотреть с точки зрения создания благоприятных причин для освобождения. 
> Именно поэтому любой у кого есть передача на ганапуджу просто обязан есть мясо и превращать каждую трапезу в ганапуджу.
> прием чем больше разнообразного мяса он сможет съесть , тем большему количесвту существ сможет помочь. Так что имеет смысл вообще составлять свой обед из колбасы.
> Иначе все слова о хорошем отношении к животным - болтовня.
> Если бы это был обычный члеовек, который ничего не знает про ганапуджу, то да, он делает все что может.
> А так, ганапуджа, краткая, делается очень просто. Результат приносит такой, что без болезненная и безопасная 100 летняя жизнь на заливных лугах рядом не стояла.
> Но почему то уважаемые вегетарианцы настойчиво избегают делать то, что может действительно помочь, и предпочитают делать то, что не сказать что бы прямо помогает, а может быть где-то там когда-то на одну курицу разведут меньше...
> При отказе ссылаются на шлаки, вредность пищи , отвращение к трупам, но настойчиво продолжают удивляться чужому эгоизму.
> 
> ...


Тибетцы) Варвары)

----------


## Rama

> Хорошо, оставим мораль и т.д. и будем уж действительно смотреть с точки зрения создания благоприятных причин для освобождения.//
> 
> При этом им отвечают - мы делаем то, что можем на данный момент времени. Но нет, почему то начинается - вы не делаете, неужели так трудно отказаться от мяса, неужели так трудно подумать о животном..
> Так ответьте мне на вопрос, неужели ради освобождения этих животных от страданий вам так трудно отказаться от своего вегетарианства?
> 
> Жаль, что нельяз санять и выложить на ютуб фильм о бесконечном перерождении этой коровы в адах , из-за того что она не получила возможности встретится с учением.


5 баллов! :Kiss: 
Предлагаю заодно есть небуддистов, а так же буддистов не признающих ганапуджу.

А то бедолги замаятся в адах. А так - благодать на них снизойдет....

Жаль, что нельзя снять фильм (и выложить на ю тьюб) о том, как коровы съеденные буддистами блаженствуют в девалоке... :Smilie:

----------


## ullu

> Вы знаете, мне кажется стоит уточнять, что тот, кто актуально способен выполнять ганапуджу, употребляет "пять видов мяса" и "пять нектаров". В случае, если с нектарами неполучается, то и с мясом, возможно, все не так просто. Кроме того - а как насчет человечины? Могем?


Не уверена на счет актуально. Причина все равно закладывается, съели во время выполнения практики, все равно есть причина уже, и связь устанавливается между практиком и животным.
А что бы было актуально надо заниматься, а не на митинги ходить.

Меня и от обычного мяса в общем тошнит, так что думаю большой разницы не будет ..человечина, не человечина.
Свою умершую рыбу я съесть не смогла лично, было очень показательно что на самом деле у меня с состраданием , лично для меня.

----------


## ullu

> 5 баллов!
> Предлагаю заодно есть небуддистов, а так же буддистов не признающих ганапуджу.


Прежде чем скакать на одной ножке радостно стоило бы ознакомится со смыслом практики, обдумать его и подумать чем человек с точки зрения буддизма отличается от животного.

----------


## Ирина Бабич

> А как вегетарианцы к саранче относятся, ведь если с ней не бороться, то  потребителям растительной пищи нечего будет кушать


Ну, саранча для Украины не есть массовым явлением (я когда-то в селе жила).

Но вопрос очень серйозный, так как при уборке, например, пшеницы погибают много насекомых. Или картофель - сколько колорадских жуков надо потравить, чтобы ее вырастить, кто-нибудь видел? (Лично я сокращу употребление картофеля, потому что не хочу, чтобы моя жизнь приносила насекомым столько смертей. Если бы я выращивала картофель, то просто позволила бы им есть картофель и получила бы меньший урожай, вместо этого ела бы крупы).

*Но я же не утверждала, что мы можем полностью избежать убийства любых чувствующих боль существ.* Но избежать смерти практически всех животных, кроме насекомых, нам под силу.

----------


## Fritz

А как же триллионы животных поменьше, которые гибнут при очистке\кипячении воды? На фоне насекомых и тех что поменьше пара свиней теряются и погоды не делают.

----------


## Rama

> Прежде чем скакать на одной ножке радостно стоило бы ознакомится со смыслом практики, обдумать его и подумать чем человек с точки зрения буддизма отличается от животного.


У меня вот есть подозрение в связи с этим, что Будда Шакьямуни не просто так среди видов мяса, которые не должен есть последователь буддизма упомянул человечину...

А то нашлись бы те, кто считал, что ее есть неплохо. Особенно если не видел, как убили, кто убил...

Кстати:
Намхай Норбу Ринпоче. Ганапуджа. - М.: Шанг-Шунг, 2002. - С. 10-11:



> "Когда я ем мясо, я точно знаю, что животное убили и оно страдало, и поэтому лучше всего есть с осознаванием, а не в состоянии полного отвлечения. если *СЕРЬЗНЫЙ* практик, имевший опыт созерцания, ест мясо с присутствием и, таким образом, хотя бы на мгновение входит в *СОСТОЯНИЕ ЕДИНСТВА* с животным, он может создать высшую причину для освобождения этого бедного животного. Те же, у кого такой способности нет, сохраняя присутствие и используя мантру, могут, по меньшей мере, создать благую причину. Это следует делать всегда, а не только во время Ганапуджи. Если есть мясо именно так, то это будет *МЕНЕЕ* неблагим действием. .......Важно понимать это. Многие говорят, что практикующие не должны есть мясо. Некоторые критикуют меня, что я не вегетарианец. Я мог бы быть вегетарианцем, если бы захотел, но для практики и учений главное не это. Гораздо важнее учиться осознавать и есть мясо, сохраняя присутствие. Это справедливо не только в отношении мяса, но, например, хлеба. Даже хлеб создаётся ценой гибели тысяч живых существ. Осознавание - основа сострадания. Сострадание, в котором нет осознавания, является ложным."


То есть станут не "благим", но "МЕНЕЕ не благим"...

Также в этой связи из Падмасамбхава о водке:



> "..Когда подносят водку хранителям святого учения, благословляя ее с пожеланием, чтобы она обратилась в пять видов мяса и пять видов нектара, те (хранители), примешивая к ней яд пяти пороков всех живых существ, выпивают все, избавляя этим существ от их грехов.
> 
> В число пяти видов мяса входят человечье, лошадиное и собачье мясо. Вы должны будете съесть их. В число пяти видов нектара входят "вонючая" и "очень вонючая" жидкости. Это человеческие моча и кал. Вы, невзирая на отталкивающий вид, должны будете многократно испить их, как будто это нектар. Если сможете сделать это - вам будет дозволено пить водку. Если не сможете - будет запрещено. "


Так что давайте если понимать сказанное буквально, есть человеческое мясо, запивая мочой. Тогда глядишь можно будет и выпить водки, разрешится проблема алкоголя.

Живые существа трепещут от счастья... :Confused: 

Махасиддхи вы наши... Только, пожалуйста, надо следовать букве. Не заменяйте колбасой. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Хотя бывает такая колбаса, что полностью удовлетворяет описанному... :Cool:

----------


## Буль

> Но избежать смерти практически всех животных, кроме насекомых, нам под силу.


Избежать смерти, насколько мне известно, ещё никому не было под силу.  :Frown:

----------


## Этэйла

Если будем разводить саранчу, то есть будет нечего не мясоедам-трупоедам, ни вегитарианцам, а значит просветление будет уже рядом :Smilie: 
 :EEK!: я за развод саранчи!!!
Ирина Бабич, да не воспринимайте Вы так близко про картошку...я после этих разговоров решила сегодня макороны  поесть, без мяса, на благо всем живым существам :Big Grin:

----------


## Legba

> Не уверена на счет актуально. Причина все равно закладывается, *съели во время выполнения практики*, все равно есть причина уже, и связь устанавливается между практиком и животным.


Ну, многое уже Rama сказал, спасибо ему.
Кроме того обратите внимание на выделенное.
1. "Съели во время практики". А практика, как Вы сами упомянули, выполняется легко. Не слишком все просто? Если верить ННР, только в том случае, если Вы _действительно_ находились в ригпа - есть какой то смысл. А просто что-то пробубнить - не фокус. Так что речь идет именно об актуальной способности к совершению такого подношения.

2. Вы уж как-то определитесь:




> Именно поэтому *любой у кого есть передача* на ганапуджу просто обязан есть мясо и превращать каждую трапезу в ганапуджу.





> Свою умершую рыбу я съесть не смогла лично, было очень показательно что на самом деле у меня с состраданием, *лично для меня*.


3. 


> Меня и от обычного мяса в общем тошнит, так что думаю большой разницы не будет ..человечина, не человечина.


Зря Вы так думаете. Сходите в морг - поймете разницу.

----------


## Ирина Бабич

> А как же триллионы животных поменьше, которые гибнут при очистке\кипячении воды? На фоне насекомых и тех что поменьше пара свиней теряются и погоды не делают.


У них нет нервной системы, из-за которой животные чувствуют боль (здесь уже к вегетарианцам не подкопаешся  :Smilie:  )

----------


## Ирина Бабич

> Ирина Бабич, да не воспринимайте Вы так близко про картошку...я после этих разговоров решила сегодня макороны  поесть, без мяса, на благо всем живым существам


Да это я не только из-за Ваших слов... Действительно, жить так, чтобы не причинять боли даже насекомым - невозможно...  :Frown:   И от этого мне грустно. 

О макаронах - очень радует  :Smilie:

----------


## Gaza

> Именно поэтому любой у кого есть передача на ганапуджу просто обязан есть мясо и превращать каждую трапезу в ганапуджу.
> прием чем больше разнообразного мяса он сможет съесть , тем большему количесвту существ сможет помочь. Так что имеет смысл вообще составлять свой обед из колбасы


 Я тут в соседней ветке высказывал предположения, что если все станут буддистами то некому будет зарезать овцу и все станут вегетарианцами. Какой наив.
 Оказывается, что если все станут буддистами-тантриками то им понадобится столько скота ( разумеется для спасения этого самого скота), что земля просто захлебнётся в скотобойнях. :Frown:

----------


## Аньезка

> Я тут в соседней ветке высказывал предположения, что если все станут буддистами то некому будет зарезать овцу и все станут вегетарианцами. Какой наив.
>  Оказывается, что если все станут буддистами-тантриками то им понадобится столько скота ( разумеется для спасения этого самого скота), что земля просто захлебнётся в скотобойнях.


А знаете, я, до того, как переехала в Россию, и не знала о том, что ганапуджи должны быть с мясом.  :Smilie:  Живя в Европе я бывала на ганапуджах с Согьялом Ринпоче, и у него не было мяса на ганапуджах, и питание на ретритах продавалось только вегетарианское. В Индии у Аянга Ринпоче на ганапудже тоже мяса не было, но возможно это связано с тем, что дело все таки в Индии происходило? Не знаю... в Дхарамсале наклейки и листовки за вегетарианские ганапуджи просто повсюду расклеены. Я знаю, что вроде как по канону положено есть мясо на ганапудже..(?) Но также знаю, что есть весьма уважаемые учителя, которые этого не придерживаются. Интересно, как с мясом на российских ганапуджах у Патрула Ринпоче?

----------


## PampKin Head

... я вот чего не пойму: почему все поклонники чистоты и вегетарианства (заинтересованные в тибетской версии) не пытаются получить передачи *крийя-тантры*? Там все есть, чего они хотят: и омовения, и неупотребление мяса и много чего еще... *Зачем так упираться в Аннутара-тантру*, профанируя ее своими представлениями и практикой Аннутары в стиле Крийя?

Говорят, что Ваджраяна - это и многообразие средств, в котором каждый может найти то, что идеально подходит именно ему... Так почему проявлять такую негибкость в выборе метода?

Ключ: *получение лунгов, вангов и комментариев Крийя-тантр!* Думаю, что ЕСДЛ поможет в этом всем страждущим вегетарианцам, веганам и прочим страдающим по ...

Проявления Бодхисаттв дали множество методов, и стоит просто подобрать именно тот, который изменит непосредственно тебя!

P.S. Пару лет назад Далай-Лама уже передавал эти циклы в Японии по просьбе японских школ, практиковавших эти тантры с давних времен.

----------


## Аньезка

Да, имеет смысл об этом подумать.

Плюс, из нетибетских тем, есть Випассана Гоенки, у которого питание также положено вегетарианское.

----------


## ullu

> У меня вот есть подозрение в связи с этим, что Будда Шакьямуни не просто так среди видов мяса, которые не должен есть последователь буддизма упомянул человечину...
> 
> А то нашлись бы те, кто считал, что ее есть неплохо. Особенно если не видел, как убили, кто убил...


А чем плохо есть человечину на ганапудже?
Если кого-то убили в подворотне, а вы способны съесть кусок его тела и заложить для него причину для встречи с учением, то чем это плохо?



> То есть станут не "благим", но "МЕНЕЕ не благим"...


А не надо думать только осебе просто.
Там же сказано, вы сами процитировали " Те же, у кого такой способности нет, сохраняя присутствие и используя мантру, могут, по меньшей мере, создать благую причину."
То есть для животного вы создаете благую причину. Но для себя накапливаете неблагую карму.
Значит если думать о животном то мясо надо есть.
Если думать о себе то не надо есть.




> Так что давайте если понимать сказанное буквально, есть человеческое мясо, запивая мочой. Тогда глядишь можно будет и выпить водки, разрешится проблема алкоголя.


Да, так и надо делать, имхо.
А что кто-то проверяет свои способности каким-то другим способом? 
Или вы не проверяете свои способности никакими способами? 
И мало того, это касается не только еды, это касается всех орагнов чувств. 
если я испытываю отвращене то эт значит что я не знакома с природой явлений, или моя осознанность слишком слаба. Значит мне не надо делать вещи ослабляющие осознанность, а надо делать вещи укрепляющие осознанность.
И если я буду пить водку, то я могу потерять осознанность и накопить много бессознанки. Поэтому лучше сперва попробовать попить мочу и т.д. и проверить пора ли тренировать свою осознанность на более сложных участках или ей ещё надо расти на более простых задачах.
Чего тут такого эдакого?
А если я буду есть мясо развивая при этом сострадание и практикуя ганапуджу при этом то я что потеряю? 

Ну и в общем 4 нектара из 5ти я пробовала, не надо меня ими пугать. Вареный лук гораздо противнее.

----------


## Fritz

> Интересно, как с мясом на российских ганапуджах у Патрула Ринпоче?


Может, лучше получить комментарий к ганапудже и понять что эти сорта мяса олицетворяют собой и что они могут быть воображаемыми? И не надо будет ничего такого есть и пробовать.




> То есть для животного вы создаете благую причину. Но для себя накапливаете неблагую карму.
> Значит если думать о животном то мясо надо есть.
> Если думать о себе то не надо есть.


Интересно, каким образом животное получает благую причину, когда как его не существует в момент поедания  его мяса? И что такого неблагого в поедании мяса от животного которое животным уже не является? Вот непосредственно убийство - тут конечно задумаешься, ну или призыв к убийству.

----------


## ullu

> Ну, многое уже Rama сказал, спасибо ему.
> Кроме того обратите внимание на выделенное.
> 1. "Съели во время практики". А практика, как Вы сами упомянули, выполняется легко. Не слишком все просто? Если верить ННР, только в том случае, если Вы _действительно_ находились в ригпа - есть какой то смысл. А просто что-то пробубнить - не фокус. Так что речь идет именно об актуальной способности к совершению такого подношения.


Вот и надо заниматься развитием этой актуальной способности тогда, а не бегать по митингам в защиту животных и требовать от других, что бы они вели себя хорошо. Выложись сам на полную и будет животным счастье.

Кроме того благая причина для животного будет заложена все равно, там  написано в цитате.




> 2. Вы уж как-то определитесь:


Хм. Фразы относятся к разному. 



> 3. 
> Зря Вы так думаете. Сходите в морг - поймете разницу.


Возможно, я не наставиваю на том, что смогу отрезать кусок трупа и съесть.
Возомжно да, с мясом тоже не все так просто. 
Поэтому не надо вести себя как Тилопа, убивать самому и есть, но и отказывать уже убитому животному в возможности получить хоть какой-то шанс тоже не надо.

А дацане однажды ягненка забивали. Я конечно могла выступить с гневной проповедью, однако ягненок был уже мертв , это во-первых, а во-вторых это все равно ничего не изменило бы, потому что все ждали мяса, ну и забили бы вместо него кого-то другого все равно.
Поэтому единственное что можно было сделать это попросить маленький кусочек мяса от него и сделать пуджу. Была бы я убежденной вегетарианкой я не смогла бы сделать и этого.

----------


## ullu

> Интересно, каким образом животное получает благую причину, когда как его не существует в момент поедания  его мяса? И что такого неблагого в поедании мяса от животного которое животным уже не является? Вот непосредственно убийство - тут конечно задумаешься, ну или призыв к убийству.


А куда ж оно делось то?

----------


## ullu

> Я тут в соседней ветке высказывал предположения, что если все станут буддистами то некому будет зарезать овцу и все станут вегетарианцами. Какой наив.
>  Оказывается, что если все станут буддистами-тантриками то им понадобится столько скота ( разумеется для спасения этого самого скота), что земля просто захлебнётся в скотобойнях.


Весьма странно,я  думала вас обрадует , что есть возможность зародить для животного благую причину. А вас это огорчает...

----------


## Аньезка

> Может, лучше получить комментарий к ганапудже и понять что эти сорта мяса олицетворяют собой и что они могут быть воображаемыми? И не надо будет ничего такого есть и пробовать.


Ну вот, мне тут давече на ганапудже замечание сделали, что я неоткусанные куски в "остатки" сдала.  :Embarrassment:  А дали тарелку, где 50% содержимого было колбасами и ветчиной разных сортов.

----------


## ullu

> Да это я не только из-за Ваших слов... Действительно, жить так, чтобы не причинять боли даже насекомым - невозможно...   И от этого мне грустно.


Зато возможно обучить их тому, как жить не страдая от боли.
И в этом выход. Мир остается как есть, все происходит как есть, но никто от этого не страдает.

----------


## Аньезка

> Весьма странно,я  думала вас обрадует , что есть возможность зародить для животного благую причину. А вас это огорчает...


А благую причину можно создать только путем пропуска части животного через кишечник?

----------


## Fritz

Анечка,
Ну и хорошо, что вы так чудно время проводите, карбонад вкушаете и ветчину. Я вот тут у бонцев читаю, так, мимоходом:




> Существует пять видов плоти, связанной с моральным падением: гнев, страсть, тупость, высокомерие, зависть – вот эти пять. Это плоть пяти скандх, из которых сформировано тело. С гневом ассоциируется мясо плотоядного тигра, со страстью - мясо сладострастного кота, с тупостью – мясо яростного дикого кабана, с гордостью – мясо чёрной лошади Гьи-линг (Gyi-ling) с завистью – мясо яростной дикой обезьяны.


Человечина, кенгурятина и обезьятина - это очень хорошо, а ещё лучше понимание правильное.




> А куда ж оно делось то?


Ну как сказать... :слегка смущён: Оно видоизменилось несколько и не только видоизменилось, но и телоизменилось. А то, что Вы едите не может формировать кому-то какие-то причины, т.к. этот кто-то уже давно явно не здесь... Просто намекаю.

----------


## Gaza

Интересно, если бы спросить, бурёнку что она хочет: чтобы её спас буддист-тантрик, зародил благую причину или чтобы не беспокоился о ней. Что бы она этому буддисту сказала?

----------


## ullu

> А благую причину можно создать только путем пропуска части животного через кишечник?


Я не знаю других способов как использовать труп для создания благой причины.

----------


## Legba

2 ullu.
Про митинги - согласен целиком и полностью.
Про помошь животным... Я слышал разные мнения. По-моему, логика простая.
Совершенно не факт, что Вы *действительно* поможете животному - по крайней мере прямо сейчас. Для этого Вы должны быть способны перенести его сознание в Чистую землю. Некоторые это умеют, конечно....
Однако, на данный момент - единственная помошь, которую Вы можете оказать - это установление контакта животного с существом, которое, предположительно станет Буддой, и вот тогда.... Тогда-то конечно. Вместе с тем, поедая мясо (если верить ЕСДЛ, Кармапе и Ланкаватара-Сутре) Вы создаете себе дурную карму и _оттягиваете_ момент становления Буддой. То есть Вы хотите-то как лучше... Получается петля - заботясь о ж.с. Вы откладываете момент, когда Вы _действительно_ сможете о них заботиться.




> Ну вот, мне тут давеча на ганапудже замечание сделали, что я неоткусанные куски в "остатки" сдала.


Куски для "остатков" надо *отламывать*, а не откусывать. Во первых, что за манера угощать откусанным?! :Mad:  Во вторых - подношение остатков это НЕ подношение мандале тела (это вообще, строго говоря, общемахаянская практика, базирующаяся на Сутре), посему у Вас нет сущностной необходимости пробовать выносимое в остатки на вкус. Вот остальные части Цога - да, надо вкушать. Иначе получится, что Вы различаете чистое и нечистое. А это уже не то, что Дзогчен - даже не Маха Йога. Другое дело, что кусочек-то может быть маааленькой. Странно подумать, что божествам внутренней мандалы _нужно_ много колбасы. :Kiss:

----------


## Fritz

> Я не знаю других способов как использовать труп для создания благой причины.


Причины для какого последствия и где, у кого? Опять же, кто просит это делать, чья воля?




> Для этого Вы должны быть способны перенести его сознание в Чистую землю. Некоторые это умеют, конечно....


А что б тем кто умеет не махнуть всех сразу скопом в чистые земли, ещё безконечное кол-во лет тому назад?




> Вместе с тем, поедая мясо (если верить ЕСДЛ, Кармапе и Ланкаватара-Сутре) Вы создаете себе дурную карму и оттягиваете момент становления Буддой. То есть Вы хотите-то как лучше... Получается петля - заботясь о ж.с. Вы откладываете момент, когда Вы действительно сможете о них заботиться.


Тут ключевое слово - "поедая". Что подразумевается под "поедая"? В самом по себе мясе никакого ЖС нет, а карма от поедания бобов для перспективы становления буддой не менее тяжкая. А то и более, если верить некоторым ньинмапинцам.

----------


## ullu

> Ну как сказать... :слегка смущён: Оно видоизменилось несколько и не только видоизменилось, но и телоизменилось. А то, что Вы едите не может формировать кому-то какие-то причины, т.к. этот кто-то уже давно явно не здесь... Просто намекаю.


Вы думаете все связи этого сознания с этим телом окончательно исчезли к тому времени уже? 
Я думаю что нет.
Ведь некоторые йогины могут определить где переродился тот или другой человек, например. Значит какие-то связи остаются.

----------


## ullu

> Причины для какого последствия и где, у кого? Опять же, кто просит это делать, чья воля?


Животные вообще никого ни о чем не просят, они говорить не умеют и писать тоже. Не есть их они тоже не просят.

Причины для того, что бы в будущем это живое существо встретилось с учением. Причины для того, что бы в будущем , когда практик достигнет реализации это живое существо получило от него больше пользы, а возомжно получило от него учение.
Никто не просит это делать. Но мы обсуждаем не добрую волю животных сейчас, а как можно им помочь и что принесет им такая помощь или другая помощь.

----------


## ullu

> Интересно, если бы спросить, бурёнку что она хочет: чтобы её спас буддист-тантрик, зародил благую причину или чтобы не беспокоился о ней. Что бы она этому буддисту сказала?


Спрсоите наркомана что бы он хотел..

----------


## PampKin Head

> Странно подумать, что божествам внутренней мандалы нужно много колбасы.


Божествам моей мандалы нужно _много_ колбасы. В силу преобладания определенных семейств! )

----------


## Аньезка

> Я не знаю других способов как использовать труп для создания благой причины.


Положить на куски мяса тадрол..? или уже поздно?

----------


## Аньезка

Насчет митингов и КОНКРЕТНОЙ помощи я не согласна.
Я понимаю, что Будда Шакьямуни принес всем живым существам много блага. Но... как давно он достиг Пробуждения? И где мы, животные, насекомые..сейчас? Все еще в сансаре. А сколько еще им (нам) ждать, когда что-то у кого-то получится, и все станут счастливы? Если мне стало плохо на улице, мне СЕЙЧАС, в данный момент, очень нужна помощь врачей и окружающих людей, а не какая-то гипотетическая помощь через сотни кальп.

----------


## Rama

Мне кажется, что не зря в ваджраяне в определенные моменты существовало только по несколько человек (а то и по одному или учения вообще были скрыты) посвященных в практики.

Если широко распространять учения о том, что надо пить мочу, есть человечину и воспринимать это абсолютно буквально, то это может приводить к поразительным результатам в массах практикующих...

Возможно это еще следствие того, что многие наши буддисты сразу стартуют с ваджраяны, вместо того, что бы для начала поизучать более простые пути. Учения сутр и т.п.

Я понимаю, что тибетцы возможно боятся потери учений и т.п... Но почему то раньше не боялись и они становились терма. А потом терма открывали...
А сейчас видно народ готов сразу в махасиддхи...

Не помню кто, Т. Вангьял или Н. Норбу, описывая американский институт дзогчен отмечали, что там год изучают учение сутр, затем год махаяну, только потом приступая к ваджраяне и дзогчен...

----------


## Fritz

> Вы думаете все связи этого сознания с этим телом окончательно исчезли к тому времени уже?


Хороший вопрос. Скорее всего, некоторое время некоторая связь таки существует, несколько дней (читай тибетскую литературу про мертвецов), потом эта связь исчезает и замещается на нечто другое, т.к. никаких вечных связей не бывает. Я вот не чувствую никакой связи с тем животным которое когда-то съели, которое я считал самим собой. 




> Животные вообще никого ни о чем не просят, они говорить не умеют и писать тоже. Не есть их они тоже не просят.


Ну, на сегодняшний день так считать ненаучно. Уже давно учёные отметили наличие речи у животных, сложной психики и способности считать. Годовалые дети тоже не особо умеют песать и жаловаться.

----------


## ullu

> Однако, на данный момент - единственная помошь, которую Вы можете оказать - это установление контакта животного с существом, которое, предположительно станет Буддой, и вот тогда.... Тогда-то конечно. Вместе с тем, поедая мясо (если верить ЕСДЛ, Кармапе и Ланкаватара-Сутре) Вы создаете себе дурную карму и _оттягиваете_ момент становления Буддой. То есть Вы хотите-то как лучше... Получается петля - заботясь о ж.с. Вы откладываете момент, когда Вы _действительно_ сможете о них заботиться.


Тогда возникает вопрос - не создаю ли я себе дурную карму не поедая мясо во время пуджи? 
Мне кажется что создаю и даже больше, чем если бы я ела мясо и в перерывах между практикой. Но это мое личное мнение.
Я другой стороны да, если я понимаю, что мои способности слишком малы, то тогда я должна выбрать способ развивать эти способности, а не трескать мясо успокаивая себя тем, что делаю это во имя практики. 

У меня напрашивается вывод , что если у меня не хватает способностей то не надо практиковать практики дзогчен и ганапуджу в том числе.
Но это противоречит тому, что говорит Ринпоче. Ринпоче говорит что если не хватает способностей то их надо развивать и практиковать надо продолжать, развивая недостающие способности.
К тому же кусочек может быть действительно маленький. 
И мне кажется , что развиающееся через этот кусочек понимание того, что правильное Прибежище не в вегетарианстве, а в Трех Драгоценностях принесет гораздо больше заслуг, чем отказ от этого кусочка в пользу вегетарианства.

В общем я согласна, что с ганапуджей для всех я перегнула палку. 

Надо было по другому выразить свою мысль о том, что привязаность к идее помощи через вегетарианство может легко быть препяствием для помощи.

----------


## ullu

> Положить на куски мяса тадрол..? или уже поздно?


Не знаю, может и не поздно. Я не большой специалсит в этих вопросах.
Тут лучше спрашивать у Ринпоче. Про ганапуджу Ринпоче сказал и постоянно говорит, про тодрол на куски мяса - не знаю.

----------


## Ирина Бабич

> правильное Прибежище не в вегетарианстве, а в Трех Драгоценностях 
> .


По-моему, никто этого и не утверждал

----------


## ullu

> Хороший вопрос. Скорее всего, некоторое время некоторая связь таки существует, несколько дней (читай тибетскую литературу про мертвецов), потом эта связь исчезает и замещается на нечто другое, т.к. никаких вечных связей не бывает. Я вот не чувствую никакой связи с тем животным которое когда-то съели, которое я считал самим собой.


С одной стороны не бывает, а с другой стороны никто никогда не был разделен.
Для меня все это слишком сложно, если честно.
Я не знаю как на самом деле обстоят дела , а что бы логически сделать вывод у меня знаний не достаточно.
Я знаю что мясо лучше если свежее, пока сознание с ним связано.
Но мы берем колбасу, и Ринпоче говорит что колбасу брать хорошо, потому что там много разных существ, а не одно.
Возможно за это время пока колбасу можно есть ) и не умереть от отравления связь ещё не успевает потеряться окончательно...возможно нет. Возомжно мы просто учимся и Ринпоче не считает что нам так уж важно брать свежее мясо, потмоу что все равно мы не можем реально создать связи...много чего возмжно. Я не знаю что на само мделе верно, поэтмоу делаю что Ринпоче говорит, так я выбрала. 



> Ну, на сегодняшний день так считать ненаучно. Уже давно учёные отметили наличие речи у животных, сложной психики и способности считать. Годовалые дети тоже не особо умеют песать и жаловаться.


Вот я и говорю, малы едти когда болеют тоже не просят их лечить..
Они плачут и родители делают все возможное. Здесь так же.

----------


## ullu

> По-моему, никто этого и не утверждал


Может и не утверждал, но этот вопрос откуда взялся тогда?
"Но в чем же тогда состоит деятельное сострадание таких людей к животным, ведь можно сделать намного больше, чем просто самому стать вегетарианцем?"

Деятельное сострадание буддиста состоит в практике на благо всех живых существ. Потому что Прибежище в Трех Драгоценностях.
Если возник такой вопрос то значит что то здесь видимо непонятно?

----------


## Rama

> Я знаю что мясо лучше если свежее, пока сознание с ним связано.
> Но мы берем колбасу, и Ринпоче говорит что колбасу брать хорошо, потому что там много разных существ, а не одно.
> Возможно за это время пока колбасу можно есть ) и не умереть от отравления связь ещё не успевает потеряться окончательно...возможно нет. Возомжно мы просто учимся и Ринпоче не считает что нам так уж важно брать свежее мясо, потмоу что все равно мы не можем реально создать связи...много чего возмжно.


Насколько я понимаю, речь о возможности установления связи может идти только в течении 49 дней бардо.

Т.е. консервированные ветчины, колбасы, тушенка и другие , лежащие месяцами продукты не имеют связи с умершими.

Насчет "учебной" колбасы - это вы здорово :Smilie:

----------


## Ирина Бабич

> А дацане однажды ягненка забивали. Я конечно могла выступить с гневной проповедью, однако ягненок был уже мертв , это во-первых, а во-вторых это все равно ничего не изменило бы, потому что все ждали мяса, ну и забили бы вместо него кого-то другого все равно.


Извините, я неопытная. Ведь дацан - это буддийский монастырь-университет? Серьезно забивали ягненка?! 
У меня как-то даже переворот в сознании... Извините, говорю же - я неопытная. Наверно, после этого я перестану говорить, что я буддистка... Конечно, Далай-Ламу 14 читать и исполнять не перестану, но... 
Короче, я по-другому посмотрела на буддизм...

----------


## ullu

> Насколько я понимаю, речь о возможности установления связи может идти только в течении 49 дней бардо.
> 
> Т.е. консервированные ветчины, колбасы, тушенка и другие , лежащие месяцами продукты не имеют связи с умершими.
> 
> Насчет "учебной" колбасы - это вы здорово


Да, в Бардо Тодол так написано, это я знаю.
И Ринпоче тоже говорил про это, я тогда не обратила внимания и не уловила все целиком, а теперь не помню уже что он ещё говорил про тушенку и связи и где.

Но вот ведь после перерождений некоторый йогины могут определить где человек родился или животное где родилось. По каким то ниточкам он их ведь находит же?
И как тогда Будда вспомнил все свои прошлые рождения, если никаких связей не остается?

----------


## Сергей Волков

> Интересно, если бы спросить, бурёнку что она хочет: чтобы её спас буддист-тантрик, зародил благую причину или чтобы не беспокоился о ней. Что бы она этому буддисту сказала?


Му.

----------


## Маша_ла

Уже где-то делилась, что на ганапудже не обязательно есть мясо и пить алкоголь, можно просто почувствовать на вкус - прикоснуться языком и все - это из авторитетного источника.
Во время ганапуджи, мясо - не мясо и алкоголь - не алкоголь - этот ясно из текстов.
Мне кажется, если у людей нет позитивного восприятия ганапудж, то лучше туда не ходить - хотя, это уже мой личный, не авторитетный домысел  :Smilie: 
Вообще, обсуждать тантрические практики в теме про митинги и пола маккартни немного странно, как мне кажется. Зачем все в одну кучу? И потом, разве есть гуд обсуждать тантрич. практики публично? Хотя, может ето в Дзогчене разрешается, я не в курсе.

----------


## ullu

> Извините, я неопытная. Ведь дацан - это буддийский монастырь-университет? Серьезно забивали ягненка?! 
> У меня как-то даже переворот в сознании... Извините, говорю же - я неопытная. Наверно, после этого я перестану говорить, что я буддистка... Конечно, Далай-Ламу 14 читать и исполнять не перестану, но... 
> Короче, я по-другому посмотрела на буддизм...


Нет, это был не такой дацан. В Бурятии сейчас остраивают заново дацаны и пока они остраиваются заново там нет ни монастыря, ни учебного центра а работают обычные люди как подсобные рабочие.
В нормальных действующих буддийских монастырях никого не забивают .

----------


## Ирина Бабич

> Нет, это был не такой дацан. В Бурятии сейчас остраивают заново дацаны и пока они остраиваются заново там нет ни монастыря, ни учебного центра а работают обычные люди как подсобные рабочие.
> В нормальных действующих буддийских монастырях никого не забивают .


Хух...
Я и так в шоке от обсуждения темы защиты животных, а тут чуть в еще больший шок не зашла

----------


## Ирина Бабич

> В общем я согласна, что с ганапуджей для всех я перегнула палку. 
> 
> Надо было по другому выразить свою мысль о том, что привязаность к идее помощи через вегетарианство может легко быть препяствием для помощи.


Тогда раскажите по-другому, почему вегетарианство может быть припятствием для помощи

----------


## Ануруддха

Задумался тут: интересно как можно установить связь с сознанием животного поедая его плоть? Сознание после смерти само по себе, плоть сама по себе.

----------


## ullu

> Тогда раскажите по-другому, почему вегетарианство может быть припятствием для помощи


Потому что если для помощи надо съесть мясо, а человек вегетарианец убежденный и поэтому откажется это делать, то он не сможет же помочь.

----------


## Ирина Бабич

Кстати, заметте. 

Меньше всего голосов набрала самая активная вегетарианская позиция - "Я вегетарианец и даже занимаюсь активизмом для его популяризации" - 2 голоса.

Больше всего набрала самая категоричная антивегетарианская  позиция "Я не вегетарианец и не собираюсь им становиться" - 17 голосов.

Просто так, для размышления

----------


## Neroli

> Задумался тут: интересно как можно установить связь с сознанием животного поедая его плоть? Сознание после смерти само по себе, плоть сама по себе.


Может и нельзя. Тогда негативной связи от поедания останков не будет. Кармически нейтральное действие мясоедство. Если не сам убил (тогда точно с сознанием связь).

----------


## Skyku

> Кстати, заметте. 
> Больше всего набрала самая категоричная антивегетарианская  позиция
> ...
> Просто так, для размышления


Значит вегетарианцам есть над чем работать  :Smilie: 

Будду вон, вначале как предателя восприняли, мол бросил аскезу, слабак!
А когда вернулся, произнес речь, и поклонились.
И при жизни уже Сангху приличных размеров собрал вокруг себя.

Берите пример, и будет проповедь вегетарианская успешна.

----------


## ullu

> Задумался тут: интересно как можно установить связь с сознанием животного поедая его плоть? Сознание после смерти само по себе, плоть сама по себе.


Сознание не сразу отцепляется от тела то. 
Можно же послать вещь, к которой покойный был привязан в подарок учителю, что бы установить связь между учителем и покойным. И тогда учитель сможет помочь покойному. 
Не факт что после нового рождения все старые привязанности исчезают.
Тянет же некоторых в Тибет или в Антарктиду. Почему же связи с местом рождения могут оставаться, а с телом нет? Это же отпечатки в сознании, почему они должны очистится с новым рождением? 
И потом может то существо и не знает, что установило связь, но сознание практикующего же знает, что устанавливает связь, в нем и отложится.
И когда то существо переродится и будет есть йогину мозг , йогин в ответ будет давать учение.  :Smilie: 

Это мои странные предположения такие.

----------


## ullu

> Может и нельзя. Тогда негативной связи от поедания останков не будет. Кармически нейтральное действие мясоедство. Если не сам убил (тогда точно с сознанием связь).


Не получается, потому что оно косвенно содействует убийству, если ты не шакал и не гриф  :Smilie:  а покупаешь мясо, то есть оплачиваешь труд мясника и фермера.
Они и будут трудится пока ты им платишь.

----------


## Neroli

> Не получается, потому что оно косвенно содействует убийству, если ты не шакал и не гриф  а покупаешь мясо, то есть оплачиваешь труд мясника и фермера.
> Они и будут трудится пока ты им платишь.


Считать, что косвенно содействуешь убийству и есть при этом мясо - это жесть. Тогда лучше не есть.

----------


## Skyku

> Считать, что косвенно содействуешь убийству и есть при этом мясо


... можно правда еще изменить отношение к убийству, но думаю для буддиста это трудновато ...

----------


## Neroli

> ... можно правда еще изменить отношение к убийству, но думаю для буддиста это трудновато ...


Как?

----------


## Skyku

> Как?


Думаю что разъяснение этого вопроса - лишнее.

Эту дилемму правильней решать лично и по обстоятельствам.
Чем дополнять положение восьмеричного пути способом его обхода  :Smilie:

----------


## Fritz

> Не факт что после нового рождения все старые привязанности исчезают.
> Тянет же некоторых в Тибет или в Антарктиду. Почему же связи с местом рождения могут оставаться, а с телом нет? Это же отпечатки в сознании, почему они должны очистится с новым рождением?


Возможно, такие связи и существуют, но они тогда имеют точечный характер - связываемые объекты и связь находятся в одном и том же месте.
Если бы связи и отпечатки не изменялись, то не было бы новых рождений и прочих изменений.

----------


## Gaza

> занимаюсь активизмом


Очень не по-русски. Режет слух.

----------


## ullu

> Возможно, такие связи и существуют, но они тогда имеют точечный характер - связываемые объекты и связь находятся в одном и том же месте.
> Если бы связи и отпечатки не изменялись, то не было бы новых рождений и прочих изменений.


Они изменяются. Но не исчезают. Но если бы связи и отпечатки изсчезали то точно небыло бы новых рождений.

----------


## Буль

> Живя в Европе я бывала на ганапуджах с Согьялом Ринпоче, и у него не было мяса на ганапуджах, и питание на ретритах продавалось только вегетарианское. В Индии у Аянга Ринпоче на ганапудже тоже мяса не было, но возможно это связано с тем, что дело все таки в Индии происходило? Не знаю... в Дхарамсале наклейки и листовки за вегетарианские ганапуджи просто повсюду расклеены.


Действительно, и чего ж это они там расклеены, если в Европе ганапуджи - вегетарианские?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Буль

> Интересно, если бы спросить, бурёнку что она хочет: чтобы её спас буддист-тантрик, зародил благую причину или чтобы не беспокоился о ней. Что бы она этому буддисту сказала?


Даже если бы нашёлся такой переводчик на коровий язык, то, скорее всего, она ничего бы не сказала. Ибо не поняла бы вопроса. А если поняла бы - то не была бы она бурёнкой вовсе...

О чём я? Да о том, что все эти "если бы" да "кабы"...

----------


## Буль

> Получается петля - заботясь о ж.с. Вы откладываете момент, когда Вы _действительно_ сможете о них заботиться.


Я так понимаю Вы пишете про различные общества защиты животных & вегетарианские клубы?

----------


## Буль

> Если мне стало плохо на улице, мне СЕЙЧАС, в данный момент, очень нужна помощь врачей и окружающих людей, а не какая-то гипотетическая помощь через сотни кальп.


Сотням тысяч ЗК сейчас очень нужна помощь, их принуждают вставать в 6 утра и работать, там плохие условия жизни и туберкулёз. Что же Вы не бежите им помогать? ЗК недостаточно страдают? Или коровок больше жаль?  :Mad:

----------


## Буль

> А дацане однажды ягненка забивали.


Это в каком же дацане такое зверство произошло?  :Mad:

----------


## Санников

Кстати, для информации, кто нибудь знает как изготовляются тибетские танка? Кто не знает, скажу. Материал (лен, хлопчатобумажная ткань, шелк) натягивается на деревяный подрамник и грунтуется специальной пастой изготовленной из *ЖИВОТНОГО* клея и смешанной с порошком мела. Это к вопросу  о том как страшно есть мясо и носить кожаные туфли. *"Не пытайтесь быть святее папы римского!!!".*

----------


## Санников

> Если сейчас в сравнении со вчера в Европе стало модно причислять себя к вегетарианцам, и это еще и стало приносить дивиденды на выборах в парламент, значит в Европе что-то изменилось сегодня по сравнению со вчера. Если при этом вспоминают о Бриджит Бордо или Моби, значит их роль в этих изменениях не последняя.


Конечно изменилось. А вы не знали? Европа вырождается. В моде самые различные меньшинства - вегитарианцы, выходцы из Магриба, гомосексуалисты итд итп. Бриджит Бардо, Моби и прочая масса мультимедиашоубизнес-звезд просто идут в русле этого модного мейнстрима. Ну не модно сейчас в Европе быть белым гетеросексуалом, христианином, употребляющим в пищу мясо! Никто тебя не заментит, не попиаришься!

----------


## Ирина Бабич

> Сотням тысяч ЗК сейчас очень нужна помощь, их принуждают вставать в 6 утра и работать, там плохие условия жизни и туберкулёз. Что же Вы не бежите им помогать? ЗК недостаточно страдают? Или коровок больше жаль?


Бао, каждый будничный день я встаю и иду работать  в организацию для ВИЧ-позитивных людей, которую создали и в которой работают много таких людей. Чаще всего это бывшие наркоманы. Для этого я бросила юридическую каръеру.

А теперь расскажите, как Вы помогаете людям, кроме медитации. Например, заключенным.

----------


## Ирина Бабич

> "Занимаюсь активизмом" - Очень не по-русски. Режет слух.


Я не русская. По-русски говорю только на форумах.

А что, Ваша нация не готова совершать бескорыстные поступки в пользу других? (Это я называю активизмом). Я бы не стала так категорично судить. А то, что советская власть приучила людей к тому, что "о сиротах должно заботиться государство, при чем тут мы?" - так с этим надо что-то делать. Мы в Украине работаем над этим, как можем. Потому что сколько бы государство не давало денег на ребенка, оно не заменит маму.

Без разветвленного третьего сектора (неправительственные неприбыльные организации) нормальной страны не будет, это я Вам как юрист с образованием говорю. А такие организации и вырастают из активистов, то есть людей, которые готовы работать не только за деньги, а в первую очередь за идею. В цивилизованных странах общество давно к этому пришло, а мы в этом только "младенцы"

----------


## Маша_ла

Ну работу с Вич-позитивными людьми и т.п. я бы  не назвала бескорыстным поступком.. Как бы, вот Вы говорите - бросила карьеру - это уже приятно для эго - бросила карьеру ради благой цели и т.п. Это не бескорыстный поступок, насколько я понимаю, поскольку Вы это делаете для себя, для повышения своей самооценки или своей "бескорыстности".

Мне кажется, самый бескорыстный поступок - это медитировать на благо всех существ в горах или в своей кв-ре, так, чтобы никто об этом и не догадывался. Мне это не дано, к сожалению. Но это и есть, оно, бескорыстие. А вот ходить с флагами, агитировать, ходить в тюрьмы, работать с инфицированными - это хорошо, когда это просто работа, а не жизненная позиция. Потому что получается, что Вы самоутверждаетесь за счет страданий других людей. Типа, никто им не помогает почти, а я помогаю. Им плохо, а мне хоть и хорошо, но ради них, я бросаю карьеру, снисхожу до отверженных.. Что-то в этом роде.. В этом нет ничего плохого, но и хорошего не так много, как кажется. По-моему.

Это не в обиду, просто наблюдение со стороны.

Большинство неправительственных неприбыльных организаций делает прибыль на чем-то другом.. Вам не кажется? Не все, но большинство, из числа тех, кто кричит о своей благородной миссии по тв, радио, митингах и т.п. А не просто молча делает свою работу.

Насчет того, что можно помочь кому-то, съев его мясо.. Я не знаю.. Это надо быть самому кем-то для этого, мне кажется  :Smilie:  Мне просто нравится вкус мяса, поэтому я его ем, без всяких высоких материй  :Smilie: )

----------


## Neroli

Проще помогать животным, чем работать с собственным умом.
Проще отказаться от мяса, чем от своих представлений о том, каким все должно быть.

----------


## Аньезка

> Действительно, и чего ж это они там расклеены, если в Европе ганапуджи - вегетарианские?


Не поняла вопрос.

----------


## Socalledi

> Задумался тут: интересно как можно установить связь с сознанием животного поедая его плоть? Сознание после смерти само по себе, плоть сама по себе.


Практическая позиция общей Махаяны - взращивание чувства благодарности к существам, предоставившим в силу кармы Бодхисаттве свою плоть для поедания. Это чувство непосредствено стимулирует практику, а опосредованно в будущем позволит им помочь. 

Также существует некая взаимосвязь явлений в мире. Например, некто построивший ступу, будет накапливать заслуги и после смерти - пока ступа сущетвует.

Практическая позиция необщей Махаяны - пользоваться мясом для порождения физических условий для практики. Это поволяет обрести результат быстрее. Соответственно, связь со съеденными существами ещё крепче.

Таким образом, это связь не с сознанием, а именно с существами - ч-з зависимое возникновение.

Самый выский уровень описывается, например, в намтаре Наропы - когда Тилопа ел живую рыбу. Это может казаться чем-то запредельным, но факт в том, что и такие изложения являются специальными примерами. Только это уже область исключительно правильного толкования этих примеров, передаваемого наставником.

----------


## Аньезка

> Сотням тысяч ЗК сейчас очень нужна помощь, их принуждают вставать в 6 утра и работать, там плохие условия жизни и туберкулёз. Что же Вы не бежите им помогать? ЗК недостаточно страдают? Или коровок больше жаль?


Я не могу помочь всем, поэтому помогаю самым беззащитным и невинным существам.

----------


## Naldjorpa

Блин  :Smilie: , сижу, читаю как тут буддисты хаваюца ), смешно так ). Хорошо Ламы этого не видят... надеюсь  :Big Grin: .

----------


## Аньезка

> Проще помогать животным, чем работать с собственным умом.
> Проще отказаться от мяса, чем от своих представлений о том, каким все должно быть.


Проще никому не помогать, и думать, что это помогает работать с собственным умом. 
Проще не отказываться от мяса, и думать, что так ты точно узнаешь,каким все должно быть.

----------


## Санников

2Ирина Бабич
Вич-инфицированные - еще одно меньшинство которму модно сейчас помогать. Организаций помогающим вич-инфицированным сейчас больше чем помогающим ветеранам великой отечественной. Денег на печатанье наглад.агитации типа "помоги вич-инфицированному", "протянем руку" итп. тратится столько что на них можно кучу детдомов выстроить или купить квартиры ветеранам.Причем это еще вопрос, помогают ли они чем то реально кроме как занимаются производством агитации за помощь.ИМХО, кто хочет творить добро, просто и незаметно даст бабульке, просящей милостыню денег и не будет кричать об этом всем и вся,создавать фонды и вешать агитационные щиты, стоимость которых превышает пенсию этой бабульки за 10 лет. Может быть стоило не бросать юридическую карьеру, а зарабатывать деньги и помогать страждующим своими личными пожертвованиями?

----------


## Аньезка

> Вич-инфицированные - еще одно меньшинство которму модно сейчас помогать. Организаций помогающим вич-инфицированным сейчас больше чем помогающим ветеранам великой отечественной. Денег на печатанье наглад.агитации типа "помоги вич-инфицированному" "протянем руку" итп. тратится столько что на ним можно кучу детдомов выстроить или купить квартиры ветеранам.ИМХО, кто хочет творить добро просто и незаметно даст бабульке, просящей милостыню денег и не будет кричать об этом всем и вся,создавать фонды и вешать агитационные считы, стоимость которых превышает пенсию этой бабульки за 10 лет.


Санников, а вы кому-нибудь в этой жизни помогаете?
Или может Вы уже заседаете где-то в гималайской пещере на благо всех живых?

----------


## Аньезка

> Мне просто нравится вкус мяса, поэтому я его ем, без всяких высоких материй )


Хороший ответ. Честный. С этого и надо было начинать, а то развели тут про то, что человек - хищник, про установление связи с умершим животным, про вред здоровью, и даже про работу с собственным умом.  :Big Grin:  А на самом деле, конечно же, дело в привязанности, от которой совсем не хочется отказываться.

----------


## Санников

> Санников, а вы кому-нибудь в этой жизни помогаете?
> Или может Вы уже заседаете где-то в гималайской пещере на благо всех живых?


Предпочитаю не сотрясать по этому поводу воздух в интернет-форумах и не тусоваться в фондах помощи "голодающим детям Германии"(С), а делать реально то что могу сделать.

----------


## Huandi

Некоторая кармическая связь с уже умершим существом, обладавшим телом (оно уже, возможно, и не животное), все-таки, устанавливается. Для бодхисаттвы это важно - больше существ смогут получить помощь. А съедая мясо УЖЕ мертвого существа, вреда ему он не причиняет. Количество съеденного мяса, полагаю, значения не имеет.

----------


## Neroli

> Проще никому не помогать, и думать, что это помогает работать с собственным умом. 
> Проще не отказываться от мяса, и думать, что так ты точно узнаешь,каким все должно быть.


Передергиваешь, Аня. Я не сказала, что поедание мяса - это работа с умом. Это способ набить желудок.
Работа с собственным умом не связана с тем, что ешь или что делаешь. Либо работаешь с ним, либо нет.  Деятельность, что называется "во вне", может способствовать, а может и нет. 
Если отказавшись от мяса, или помогая животным, ум наполяется презрением и ненавистью, то что в итоге перевесит, состояние ума или накопленные благие заслуги? Как думаешь? (я за состояние ума, если что)

----------


## Буль

> Я не могу помочь всем, поэтому помогаю самым беззащитным и невинным существам.


Почему такая избирательность?

----------


## Neroli

> А на самом деле, конечно же, дело в привязанности, от которой совсем не хочется отказываться.


Тут главное не начать смаковать чужие недостатки.  :Confused:

----------


## Буль

> Бао, каждый будничный день я встаю и иду работать  в организацию для ВИЧ-позитивных людей, которую создали и в которой работают много таких людей. Чаще всего это бывшие наркоманы. Для этого я бросила юридическую каръеру.


И как это помогает страдающим ЗК?




> А теперь расскажите, как Вы помогаете людям, кроме медитации. Например, заключенным.


Программирую. Это помогает людям. Возможно, и заключённым тоже.

----------


## PampKin Head

*Тулку Ургьен Ринпоче*
Нарисованное Радугой.


Тулку Ургъен Ринпоче неустанно отвечал на вопросы и делился своими сострадательными советами со всеми учениками, съезжавшимися к нему со всего мира. "Нарисованное радугой" - собрание бесед, данных им в период с 1991 по 1994 год. Эти учения проходили в четырёх основных непальских монастырях Ринпоче: в монастыре Ка-Ньинг Шедруб Линге в Боднатхе; в Пема Од-сел Линге, монастыре, построенном вокруг Пещеры Асуров в Парпинге; в Нге-дон Осел Линге, горном монастыре над Сваямбху; и в Наги Гомпа, его основной резиденции и месте отшельничества.

http://aquarium.lipetsk.ru/MESTA/chtivo/rainbow/19.htm



> ...Возможно и другое - потерять воззрение, увлёкшись поведением. Заботиться об остальных, помогать им лекарствами и образованием - определённо доброе дело. Однако им нужно заниматься с отношением Четырёх Безмерных, безо всяких эгоистических целей заработать себе таким путём славу или уважение и без мыслей: "Я делаю добро! Я помогаю другим!". Делать что-то, исходя из Четырёх Безмерных, означает создавать добродетельную карму общего обусловленного типа. Помогать другим из чистых побуждений, не думая о себе, - лучший вид обусловленной добродетели; это воистину великолепно!
> 
> Необусловленная добродетель, с другой стороны, - это тренировка в пробужденности, свободной от мыслей. Многие спрашивают: "Каким образом сидение в медитации может помочь другим? Было бы лучше пойти и накормить их, оказать им медицинскую помощь и построить им школы". Бывает, что людям хочется сделать что-нибудь для других, хотя они ещё сами ничего не достигли. Помогать другим - безусловно доброе дело, и это может принести некоторую пользу. Вы, конечно, создаёте хорошую карму, помогая другим, но такие альтруистические поступки необязательно означают, что вы будете освобождены. А только после освобождения вы сможет те принести неизмеримую пользу всем существам.
> 
> Самой важной техникой для того, чтобы избежать всех ловушек на пути, является знание и вера в Дхарму. "Знание" означает: изучая и понимая учения, научиться разбираться в том, что истинно, а что - нет. Истинным знанием, однако, тем знанием, ради приобретения которого нужно прилагать усердие, является понимание воззрения. Воззрение, медитация, поведение и плод - все зависят от воззрения. *Усердие в медитации имеет отношение к стадии развития*, а усердие в поведении - это тренировка бодхисаттвы*.
> ...
> Живые существа всё время гоняются за миллионами самых разных вещей. Теперь - самое время отдохнуть. Иначе мы так и будем продолжать свои скитания по сансаре. Ничто, кроме внимательности, не сможет отключить или остановить вашу карму. Именно наши кармические действия и беспокоящие эмоции принуждают нас скитаться по сансаре; именно их нужно отбросить. Не пора ли перестать находиться под их властью? И не правда ли, что моменты (истинного) созерцания не подвержены карме и беспокоящим эмоциям? Воззрение - вот подлинная причина того, почему будды не находятся во власти кармы и беспокоящих эмоций; они вошли в твердыню (истинного) созерцания.
> 
> Подлинная и полная реализация воззрения расплавляет все заносы кармы и беспокоящих эмоций и таким образом позволяет расцвести качествам изначальной пробужденности. Это и есть истинное значение понятия "будда", Пробуждённое Состояние Ума. Если вы действительно позволите этому случиться, не будет ли это отсутствием всех препятствий и совершенством всех положительных качеств? Истинное воззрение - это именно то, что устраняет все недостатки. Стабильность в созерцании обнажает суть природы ума, свободную от всех затемнений; эта суть похожа на небо, которое ни во что нельзя раскрасить и к которому ничего не может прилипнуть. И при этом само по себе небо никуда не может исчезнуть. Пожалуйста, поймите этот наисущественнейший пункт!


* - тренировка *Арья*-Бодхисаттвы.



http://book.ariom.ru/txt510.html
КЛШ




> Три Брата спросили геше Тонпу о том, что полезнее: созерцать в уединении или использовать Дхарму для помощи живым существам? Геше Тонпа ответил:
> *
> Если новичок, не обладающий ни переживанием, ни постижением, попытается использовать Дхарму для помощи живым существам, у него ничего не получится. Как из пустого сосуда ничего не выльется, так и от него не получишь никаких благословений. Его наставления будут безвкусными и бессодержательными, словно пиво, сваренное из процеженного, но неотжатого ячменя.
> 
> Тот, кто в медитации достиг лишь теплоты  , но не устойчивости, кто остается на ступени, где действуют лишь на основе веры  , не сумеет помогать живым существам. Когда он передает благословения, это похоже на переливание жидкости из одного сосуда в другой: наполняя благословениями других, сам он становится пустым. Его наставления — словно светильник, передаваемый из рук в руки: освещая других, сам он оказывается в темноте.
> 
> Тот же, кто достиг уровней бодхисаттвы, всеми своими действиями помогает другим. Его благословения — словно поток сиддхи  из сосуда, исполняющего желания: наполняя духовной зрелостью других, они никогда не иссякнут. Его наставления — словно главный источник света: освещая других, он никогда не меркнет.
> 
> Посему в нашу эпоху упадка обычные ученики должны пребывать в уединении и приучать ум к добросердечию и состраданию — бодхичитте. Нынче не время явно помогать другим, а время следить за собственными страстями. Пока великое древо исцеления — всего лишь хрупкий росток, не время его обрывать, а время оберегать.*

----------


## До

> Работа с собственным умом не связана с тем, что ешь или что делаешь. Либо работаешь с ним, либо нет.  Деятельность, что называется "во вне", может способствовать, а может и нет.


Ум причина деятельности во вне. Так что любая деятельность связана с умом. Питание - поддержание жизни, а правильной образ жизни, это уже фактор 8БП.





> Если отказавшись от мяса, или помогая животным, ум наполяется презрением и ненавистью, то что в итоге перевесит, состояние ума или накопленные благие заслуги?


От презрения и ненависти заслуги не накапливаются, они накапливаются от сочетания двух факторов: радости с благими поступками.

----------


## Fritz

> Некоторая кармическая связь с уже умершим существом, обладавшим телом (оно уже, возможно, и не животное), все-таки, устанавливается.


Ну, разве что односторонняя связь, как личная внутричерепная инициатива бодхисаттвы. И интересно, как эта связь выглядит, неужто животное самскарирует долгое время после смерти?

----------


## Fritz

> Они изменяются. Но не исчезают. Но если бы связи и отпечатки изсчезали то точно небыло бы новых рождений.


А что по-Вашему изменение? Возникновение чего-то из ничего рядом с уже существующим и фиксированно пребывающим?

----------


## ullu

> А что по-Вашему изменение? Возникновение чего-то из ничего рядом с уже существующим и фиксированно пребывающим?


М, не совсем.
Форма изменяется, а наполнение остается. То есть привязанность остается, а то как она выражается - изменяется.
Например я умру и у меня останется цепляние за существование моего я, оно никуда не денется, но в будущем рождении благодаря ему я обрету другое тело. Мое цепляние , породившее прежнее тело  , перейдет со мной в бардо и дальше.  По этому цеплянию меня можно будет найти. Мне так кажется.

----------


## Neroli

> Ум причина деятельности во вне. Так что любая деятельность связана с умом. Питание - поддержание жизни, а правильной образ жизни, это уже фактор 8БП.


Вот скажи тогда, деятельность сама по себе, какой бы правильной она не была, может привести к освобождению? Достаточно ли быть хорошим человеком?





> От презрения и ненависти заслуги не накапливаются, они накапливаются от сочетания двух факторов: радости с благими поступками.


Так получается два параллельных процесса. Радость от того, что помогаешь, и (скажем) ненависть к тем, кто так не делает. Нет?

----------


## ullu

> Считать, что косвенно содействуешь убийству и есть при этом мясо - это жесть. Тогда лучше не есть.


Ну вот вегетарианцы считают, поэтому и не едят.
И считают что мясоеды не понимают, что они косвенно содействуют убийству, поэтому и пытаются до них донести это.

----------


## Neroli

> Ну вот вегетарианцы считают, поэтому и не едят.
> И считают что мясоеды не понимают, что они косвенно содействуют убийству, поэтому и пытаются до них донести это.


Ты вроде бы согласна с ними (судя по сообщению 304). А мясо ешь. Я бы не смогла.

----------


## До

> Вот скажи тогда, деятельность сама по себе, какой бы правильной она не была, может привести к освобождению? Достаточно ли быть хорошим человеком?


Как ты им будешь если не знаешь что такое хорошо, а что такое плохо?





> Так получается два параллельных процесса. Радость от того, что помогаешь, и (скажем) ненависть к тем, кто так не делает. Нет?


Думаю если не радуешся, то это трата заслуг - они вымываются новым негативным отношением. Т.е. это действуют старые заслуги.

----------


## ullu

> Ты вроде бы согласна с ними (судя по сообщению 304). А мясо ешь. Я бы не смогла.


Я не могу изменить мир.

А ем, не ем, я вперед не загадываю.
У меня нету мяса сейчас. Будет мясо - будет ясно что с ним делать.

----------


## Pavel

> Работа с собственным умом не связана с тем, что ешь или что делаешь.


Договорились - Винаю в топку!!!  :Smilie:

----------


## Ersh

> Договорились - Винаю в топку!!!


Виная вообще-то это монашеский устав. Для мирян есть Шила.

----------


## Neroli

> Договорились - Винаю в топку!!!


Вы считаете, что для реализации достаточно следовать Винае *внешне*? (я нет, если что)

----------


## Neroli

> Как ты им будешь если не знаешь что такое хорошо, а что такое плохо?


А кто знает? Помогающие животным знают? Вегетарианцы знают?
Это знание зависит от того, что человек ест или кому помогает?




> Думаю если не радуешся, то это трата заслуг - они вымываются новым негативным отношением. Т.е. это действуют старые заслуги.


А если ешь мясо и радуешься? Ну вот на ганапудже ешь мясо и радуешься, что поможешь.

----------


## До

> А кто знает? Помогающие животным знают? Вегетарианцы знают?


Знают.




> Это знание зависит от того, что человек ест или кому помогает?


Всё зависит от знания, а не наоборот. Делаешь то, что знаешь.




> А если ешь мясо и радуешься? Ну вот на ганапудже ешь мясо и радуешься, что поможешь.


Контролируемый неблагой поступок.  :Cool:

----------


## Pavel

> Виная вообще-то это монашеский устав. Для мирян есть Шила.


Так и поучения Готама монахам, как правило, давал, а не мирянам. Уж коли о мирянах речь зашла, то мирянам - прежде всего Шила, а остальное ("работа с умом")  по большей мере "факультативно", т.е. самодеятельность и личная инициатива.  :Smilie:  А уж к каким выводам ("Работа с собственным умом не связана с тем, что ешь или что делаешь.") ведет такая факультативная работы с умом, мы видим. Главное, что сам процесс и результаты нравятся занимающемуся.  :Smilie:

----------


## Pavel

> Вы считаете, что для реализации достаточно следовать Винае *внешне*? (я нет, если что)


Вы действительно считаете в отличии от Будды, что "Работа с собственным умом не связана с тем, что ешь или что делаешь.", или просто "вырвалось"?

----------


## Pavel

> Это знание зависит от того, что человек ест или кому помогает?


Если верить Будде, то это знание зависит и от того, что ешь, и от того, кому помогаешь, и от того, кто тебе помогает, и от того, с кем водишь дружбу, и от того, каким образом зарабатываешь на жизнь, и от того, что и как говоришь, и от того... что делаешь и как делаешь. Очень много Будда говорил о том, насколько важно обрести правильное отношение ко всем живым существам. Очень много Будда говорил о том, что отношение проявляется в поступках, а поступки формируют отношения, взгляды, карму в конечном итоге.

----------


## Ирина Бабич

> Вы действительно считаете в отличии от Будды, что "Работа с собственным умом не связана с тем, что ешь или что делаешь.", или просто "вырвалось"?


Абсолютно согласна. До открытия этой темы я и предположить не могла, что буддисты могут ставить это под сомнение.

----------


## Neroli

> Вы действительно считаете в отличии от Будды, что "Работа с собственным умом не связана с тем, что ешь или что делаешь.", или просто "вырвалось"?


Я повторюсь. С умом либо работаешь, либо нет.  Ешь мясо, не ешь мясо - это вторично. Кстати, благой поступок может принести вред, если совершив его зазнаешься (например). Если Будда считал иначе, то я вероятно не буддистка.

----------


## Pavel

> Я повторюсь. С умом либо работаешь, либо нет.  Ешь мясо, не ешь мясо - это вторично.


В таком случае, Шилу наизусть - лучшая практика изменения ума для мирянина.  :Smilie:

----------


## Pavel

> Кстати, благой поступок может принести вред, если совершив его зазнаешься (например).


Кому вред? Где Будда говорил о вреде? Мне знакомы его поучения о том, что следует, совершая поступок, заботиться о непричинении боли себе и другим. А где он говорил о том, что совершая поступок, необходимо рассуждать о том, не причиняет ли это вред и кому именно? (Если можно, то цитату или ссылочку на первоисточник).

----------


## Neroli

Павел, если вы зазнаетесь, как в примере, вы вредите себе. Совсем беда, если для того, чтобы понять это вам нужны цитаты.

----------


## Поляков

> Извините, я неопытная. Ведь дацан - это буддийский монастырь-университет? Серьезно забивали ягненка?! 
> У меня как-то даже переворот в сознании... Извините, говорю же - я неопытная. Наверно, после этого я перестану говорить, что я буддистка... Конечно, Далай-Ламу 14 читать и исполнять не перестану, но... 
> Короче, я по-другому посмотрела на буддизм...


В столовой питерского дацана продаются позы (бурятские пельмени с мясом), а Далай-Лама вроде ест мясо (здесь на форуме кто-то писал об этом).

----------


## PampKin Head

Совершать благие деяния.
Не совершать неблагие.
Очищать свой ум - таково учение Будды.
(с)

----------


## Аньезка

> В столовой питерского дацана продаются позы (бурятские пельмени с мясом), а Далай-Лама вроде ест мясо (здесь на форуме кто-то писал об этом).


Да-да, благодаря рассказу ullu, мы также узнали, что в дацанах еще животных забивают.

----------


## ullu

:Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 


> В таком случае, Шилу наизусть - лучшая практика изменения ума для мирянина.


Есть ещё Гуру-йога белого А , для мирянина, тоже говорят не плохая практика....

----------


## Поляков

> Да-да, благодаря рассказу ullu, мы также узнали, что в дацанах еще животных забивают.


Хочешь, приезжай в Питер и убедись сама или спроси других питерцев на бф. Кстати, ты еще пьешь молоко? Или там кефир? Позавчера я был на молочной ферме, могу рассказать (с фотографиями).

----------


## Аньезка

> Хочешь, приезжай в Питер и убедись сама или спроси других питерцев на бф. Кстати, ты еще пьешь молоко? Или там кефир? Позавчера я был на молочной ферме, могу рассказать (с фотографиями).


- Мы на "ты"?..

- Да я верю Вам. И Улле верю. 

- Если Вам это интересно, могу сообщить, что в будущем (лет после 35-ти) я планирую переход на чисто веганское питание. Сейчас пока перестраховываюсь.

----------


## Поляков

> - Мы на "ты"?..


Мне казалось, что на "ты". Если нет - прошу прощения.  




> Если Вам это интересно, могу сообщить, что в будущем (лет после 35-ти) я планирую переход на чисто веганское питание. Сейчас пока перестраховываюсь.


Я не знаю сколько вам лет, но даже за несколько лет благодаря вашей привычке к употреблению животного белка, вы можете стать причиной мучений многих животных. Или вы ставите свое спокойствие выше счастья ЖС?

----------


## Neroli

> Позавчера я был на молочной ферме, могу рассказать (с фотографиями).


Давайте. С фотографиями.

----------


## Сергей Муай

> Давайте. С фотографиями.


Если опять начнуть про мясо vs растения, я начну жрать солнце (как здесь: http://buddhist.ru/board/showthread.php?t=5571) и Земля погрузится во тьму!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Neroli

> Если опять начнуть про мясо vs растения, я начну жрать солнце (как здесь: http://buddhist.ru/board/showthread.php?t=5571) и Земля погрузится во тьму!


Жрите на здоровье.  :Smilie:

----------


## ullu

> Я не знаю сколько вам лет, но даже за несколько лет благодаря вашей привычке к употреблению животного белка, вы можете стать причиной мучений многих животных. Или вы ставите свое спокойствие выше счастья ЖС?


Любое существо рождаясь становится причиной мучений многих существ. Кроме Будды. Это не начит, что ничего не надо делать вообще.
Все же есть разница, например, болеть имея возможность лечится и обезболивающие, или болеть и не иметь возможности вылечиться и не иметь обезболивающих.
Или умереть в мучениях или умереть спокойно. Быть убитым быстро и не больно, или мучаться пол жизни перед этим а потом быть убитым садистким методом. 
Перегибать палку тоже не надо, по моему.

----------


## Поляков

> Давайте. С фотографиями.


Молочная ферма недалеко от Сосново (Ленинградская область). Для тех, кто хочет посмотреть на это своими глазами, нужно просто выехать за город и в радиусе 20-30 км подобное заведение найдется обязательно. Фотографии так себе, заранее говорю.

Коров специальной молочной породы содержат в хлеву - кирпичном здании, расчитанном на сотню животных. Вид изнутри раз, вид изнутри два. Для того, что бы коровы не разбредались, каждая привязана к своему стойлу при помощи цепи (фото, еще, еще). Кличек ни у кого нет (здесь Борьку упоминали), зато над каждой коровой имеется таблица, из которой ясно, в какое количество пищи животному необходимо и сколько молока оно дает. Рацион коров состоит из сена, свежей травы (или корнеплодов зимой) и концентрата. Последний представляет собой нечто, похожее на измельченне детские восковые мелки. Каждой корове полагается по целой лопате этого дела и едят они концентрат с большим удовольствием. Да и вобще, аппетит у них хороший: поскольку корова крепко пристегнута к своему месту, она может есть только то, что находится перед ней. Когда пища заканчивается, корова начинает истошно мычать, требуя добавки. Перед дойкой мычат все сто коров, что в замкнутом помещении производит сильное впечатление.

Доят коров два раза в день - утром и вечером. Не вручную, разумеется, а при помощи трубопроводного доильного агрегата. О принципе действия этой штуки можно почитать здесь. Вглядит это вот так - один, два, три (на последней фотографии виден трубопровод).

Продолжительность жизни молочной коровы составляет максимум 10 лет. Все это время она стоит или лежит в стойле. Кроме тех моментов, когда ее водят на осеменение. Для того, что бы корова давала молоко, она должна рожать, притом постоянно. Лактация продолжается на протяжении 10 месяцев, после чего корову отправляют на новое осеменение.

В среднем, за свою жизнь молочная корова отеляется 8 раз. С того момента как теленок может стоять, его ставят в хлев рядом со взрослыми животными. Телка продолжает цикл жизни своей матери, а бычков забивают на третьем году жизни. Самих коров, после признания их непригодными к дальнешему использованию, так же забивают. Мясо молочных коров не считается качественным и отправляется в переработку.

----------


## Поляков

> Это не начит, что ничего не надо делать вообще.


Ну, да. Именно поэтому, мне кажется, нужно понять не столько что следует есть, сколько зачем ты собственно ешь.

----------


## ullu

> Ну, да. Именно поэтому, мне кажется, нужно понять не столько что следует есть, сколько зачем ты собственно ешь.


Ну да, так мне кажется все тут так и делают, нет?

----------


## Светлана

> Для того, что бы корова давала молоко, она должна рожать, притом постоянно.


хм.... А вы уверены? Вроде бы кто-то здесь говорил, что молоко корова дает в любом случае. Хотя это конечно, детали.

----------


## Поляков

> хм.... А вы уверены? Вроде бы кто-то здесь говорил, что молоко корова дает в любом случае. Хотя это конечно, детали.


Странно, что вы меня спрашиваете. 

Лактация (от лат. lacto — содержу молоко, кормлю молоком), процесс образования, накопления и периодического выведения молока у человека и млекопитающих животных. Лактация начинается после родов.

Про коров:

Продолжительность лактации находится в прямой зависимости от наличия беременности. Нормальной считается продолжительность лактации 305 дней. На первые 100 дней лактации приходится 40-45 % молочной продуктивности, на следующие 100 дней - 30-35 и на последние100 дней - 20-25 % по отношению ко всему удою. Поэтому впервые 100 дней после отела, когда организм животного способен к интенсивному молокообразованию, необходимо создать оптимальные условия для коров с целью получения максимальной продуктивности от них. Этого можно достичь при помощи раздоя коров, то есть соблюдения требований на всем периоде использования животных и, особенно в период проявления максимальной продуктивности.

----------


## Этэйла

> Странно, что вы меня спрашиваете. 
> 
> Лактация (от лат. lacto — содержу молоко, кормлю молоком), процесс образования, накопления и периодического выведения молока у человека и млекопитающих животных. Лактация начинается после родов.


Вы когда нибудь слышали ка коровы мычат, когда их не доят?
Не знаю как в природе  лактирует корова если ее не доят, на фермах наверно такой эксперемент не ставили, есле ее перестать доить она выкормит наверно теленка, молоко там "перегорит" и до следующих родов?
На форуме есть зоотехники, может они нам про молоко объяснят?

----------


## Поляков

> Не знаю как в природе  лактирует корова если ее не доят, на фермах наверно такой эксперемент не ставили, есле ее перестать доить она выкормит наверно теленка, молоко там "перегорит" и до следующих родов?


В природе коров не бывает: средние удои от одной коровы составляют в год 4 тонны (рекорд - 26 тонн). Корова - это продукт селекции, автономная фабрика по производству молока.

----------


## Pavel

> Павел, если вы зазнаетесь, как в примере, вы вредите себе. Совсем беда, если для того, чтобы понять это вам нужны цитаты.


Neroli, я заговорил о первоисточниках, чтобы обратить Ваше внимание, что теоретизирование хорошо не само по себе как способность мыслить с позиции "а что будет, если...", а возможностью осмысления не своего личного, но все-таки реального опыта. 

Любое действие, поступок, мысль или речь не бывают наполнены лишь одной характеристикой типа "зазнайство", "гордыня", "альтруизм", "мизантропия"... , а следовательно не могут быть только вредными или только полезными. Оказание помощи нуждающемуся в ней - это польза. Зазнайство - это вред. Но реальный поступок по оказанию помощи животному может содержать в себе и пользу, и вред в описанных в данном примитивном примере видах. Если Вы будете сосредоточивать свое внимание лишь на зазнайстве, то действие станет Вами оцениваться как однозначно вредное. Если станете сосредоточивать свое внимание лишь на альтруистическом начале, то действие станет Вами оцениваться как абсолютно полезное. В таком неправильном сосредоточении кроется причина возникновения крайних точек зрения, которые не бывают верными. В этой связи возникает потребность в оценке поступков во всем их многообразии не по отдельному параметру или его проявлению, а по последствиям, т.е. в сумме всех его характерных черт, свойст и качеств. 

Как это сделать, как сделать сосредоточение правильным, не предвзятым в оценке поступков, мыслей и речи своих и других людей? Будда дает понятный ответ - *сосредоточься на боли* своей и других живых организмов, а не на таких понятиях, как польза, вред, справедливость, которые относительны. Если твое действие приносит боль тебе или окружающим, то постарайся его в будущем избегать. Если нет, то ты поступаешь правильно. 

Стоит ли бросать тень на мотивы людей, движимых желанием заботиться о "братьях меньших" гипотетическими предположениями о том, что ими могут управлять на самом деле лишь зазнайство или эгоистические мотивы? Посмотрите на такие мысли и речь таким способом, которому учил Будда Готама - не причиняют ли они боль Вам (даже здесь уже все сразу видно) или кому-то еще. *Чувствуете разницу в подходах?* 

Попробуйте применить описанный в суттах метод к своему высказанному и одобренному некоторыми участниками (реакция этих участников, проявленная в действии) гипотетическому предположению о том, что кому-то нужны цитаты для понимания того,  что зазнайство вредно. Зачем предполагать, для чего кому-то могут быть нужны цитаты, а потом оценивать гипотетические последствия такой нужды? Опренделите сами, для чего Вам нужны первоисточники наставлений мудрецов и не торопитесь предполагать, что кому-то они нужны для чего-то другого. А далее Будда учит, что если вы увидели, что ваша мысль, речь или поступок были ошибочны, то постарайтесь в будущем их избегать и расскажите об увиденной ошибке более мудрым товарищам ("покайтесь" _- моя трактовка этого действия_). Это не я Вас пытаюсь учить, это Будда Готама так учит всех, кто готов его слушать и готов осмыслять оставленные им наставления.

*Познайте в ближнем и дальнем себя, а не "недоумка" или "врага", "зазнайку" или "небуддиста", "вегетарианца" или "мясоеда", и будет Вам счастье и мудрость.*  :Smilie:

----------


## Этэйла

> В природе коров не бывает: средние удои от одной коровы составляют в год 4 тонны (рекорд - 26 тонн). Корова - это продукт селекции, автономная фабрика по производству молока.


Ага а в индии или в азии их полно... 

 Дикие коровы вырабатывают молоко в количестве, достаточном для того, чтобы накормить своего теленка, что составляет одну десятую количества молока, производимого молочными коровами на фермах, поэтому у диких коров вымя гораздо меньше. Так же дикие коровы не беременеют в период выкармливания своего теленка, так как это забирает почти всю их жизненную энергию и подвергает опасности их жизнь.

----------


## Поляков

> Ага а в индии или в азии их полно...


"По мнению археологов, одомашнивание крупного рогатого скота и распространение молочных продуктов произошло в восьмом тысячелетии до нашей эры. Все породы современных домашних коров относятся к двум подвидам. Европейские породы – потомки дикого быка из субтропиков Западной Азии, а горбатые коровы Индии и Пакистана происходят от одомашненных зебу Индостана."

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Если опять начнуть про мясо vs растения, я начну жрать солнце и Земля погрузится во тьму!


Каждый молод, молод, молод,  
В животе чертовский голод.  
Так идите же за мной...  
За моей спиной  
Я бросаю гордый клич  
Этот краткий спич!  
Будем кушать камни, травы,  
Сладость, горечь и отравы.  
Будем лопать пустоту,  
Глубину и высоту.  
Птиц, зверей, чудовищ, рыб,  
Ветер, глины, соль и зыбь. 

(Д. Бурлюк)

----------


## sergey

> Продолжительность жизни молочной коровы составляет максимум 10 лет. Все это время она стоит или лежит в стойле.


Не везде. Я работал пастухом (пару месяцев) в хозяйстве (бывшем совхозе или колхозе). Летом коровы паслись на лугах, а на ночь и на дневную дойку их приводили на _баз_. Домашних коров обычно тоже пасут, скидываются на оплату пастуха, утром выводят корову к нему, а вечером забирают.

----------


## Поляков

> Не везде. Я работал пастухом (пару месяцев) в хозяйстве (бывшем совхозе или колхозе). Летом коровы паслись на лугах, а на ночь и на дневную дойку их приводили на _баз_. Домашних коров обычно тоже пасут, скидываются на оплату пастуха, утром выводят корову к нему, а вечером забирают.


Это все зависит. Что бы прояснить все вопросы достаточно открыть какой-нибудь учебник для сельхозакадемий:

В скотоводстве наибольшее применение находят две системы содержания животных:

1. Круглогодовое стойловое содержание скота с широким использованием зимой при кормлении крупного рогатого скота - силоса, сена, соломы, свеклы и летом - зеленой массы культур зеленого конвейера с добавками концентратов. Система рекомендуется для хозяйств, имеющих максимальную распаханность земель и минимальное количество естественных кормовых угодий.

2.  Стойлово-пастбищное содержание скота зимой, базирующее на кормлении животных - силосом, сеном, соломой и летом - на использовании естественных пастбищ в сочетании с зеленым кормом культур зеленого конвейера с добавлением концентратов. Рекомендуется для хозяйств, располагающих достаточными площадями естественных кормовых угодий. Наличие естественных сенокосных угодий и посевных трав позволяет хозяйствам заготавливать необходимое количество сена, на корм скоту используется также солома.

----------


## Этэйла

Про коров это одна тема, понятно что везде разные условия содержания...это мы про полезных животных....
хочу задать еще один наивный вопрос: как думаете, если все люди нашей планеты вдруг станут вегами, чего произойдет?

----------


## Поляков

> если все люди нашей планеты вдруг станут вегами, чего произойдет?


Имхо, хорошо бы сначала сделать так, что бы люди нашей планеты перестали умирать с голода. Ну, а потом колонизируем Марс, расширим посевные площади и станем вегами.

----------


## Светлана

> В природе коров не бывает: средние удои от одной коровы составляют в год 4 тонны (рекорд - 26 тонн). Корова - это продукт селекции, автономная фабрика по производству молока.


ужас.

----------


## Юй Кан

> В природе коров не бывает: средние удои от одной коровы составляют в год 4 тонны (рекорд - 26 тонн). Корова - это продукт селекции, автономная фабрика по производству молока.


Нормальный цинизм...  :Mad:  
Корова (если без цинизма, статистики и проч. плодов ума, а не сердца) — одно из нескольких животных (ещё собака и лошадь), благодаря которым человек выжил и выживает в Кали-югу. Они живые, тёплые и добрые, отчего и страдают, как всё доброе...
Я не вижу способа как их защитить, но хотя бы относиться к ним _по-человечески_: коли не с состраданием, то по меньшей мере — не как к "продукту"...

----------


## Поляков

> Они живые, тёплые и добрые, отчего и страдают, как всё доброе...
> Я не вижу способа как их защитить, но хотя бы относиться к ним _по-человечески_: коли не с состраданием, то по меньшей мере — не как к "продукту"...


Так, к ним по-человечески и относятся: утром и вечером доят и тп.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Так, к ним по-человечески и относятся: утром и вечером доят и тп.


Речь не о тех, кто обслуживает, а о тех, кто потребляет.

Давным-давно (ещё в Перестройку) с молоком было плохо и приходилось через день бегать за ним для маленькой дочки за километр от дома: у старушки в частном секторе была корова, Зорька (вот тоже: имени старушки не помню, только коровкино...).
Ну, и однажды жена спросила у дочки: «Хочешь с коровкой познакомиться, которая молоко тебе даёт?». И пошли мы с Тусей знакомиться с Зорькой. Это был такой восторг! Она даже дочку лизнула, когда та (с радостного разрешения хозяйки) протянула к ней свою лапушку...

Сантименты, да? Но ведь это важно. Для самого человека, чтоб не черстветь и не вырождаться в алчного потребителя. Важно сознавать: тот, кто даёт тебе больше (пусть и не добровольно, как с животными), чем получает сам (по сути — умирая для этого), -- добрый. И к нему, стало быть, надо относиться не как к обезличенному источнику чего-то, необходимого лично тебе, а по меньшей — не беря _лишнего_ и хотя бы внутренне испытывая благодарность... По мне — так.

Понимаю, что разговор — тупиковый, но очень резануло глаза "... продукт селекции, автономная фабрика по производству молока".

----------


## Поляков

> Речь не о тех, кто обслуживает, а о тех, кто потребляет.
> 
> Давным-давно (ещё в Перестройку) с молоком было плохо и приходилось через день бегать за ним для маленькой дочки за километр от дома: у старушки в частном секторе была корова, Зорька (вот тоже: имени старушки не помню, только коровкино...).
> Ну, и однажды жена спросила у дочки: «Хочешь с коровкой познакомиться, которая молоко тебе даёт?». И пошли мы с Тусей знакомиться с Зорькой. Это был такой восторг! Она даже дочку лизнула, когда та (с радостного разрешения хозяйки) протянула к ней свою лапушку...
> 
> Сантименты, да? Но ведь это важно. Для самого человека, чтоб не черстветь и не вырождаться в алчного потребителя. Важно сознавать: тот, кто даёт тебе больше (пусть и не добровольно, как с животными), чем получает сам (по сути — умирая для этого), -- добрый. И к нему, стало быть, надо относиться не как к обезличенному источнику чего-то, необходимого лично тебе, а по меньшей — не беря _лишнего_ и хотя бы внутренне испытывая благодарность... По мне — так.
> 
> Понимаю, что разговор — тупиковый, но очень резануло глаза "... продукт селекции, автономная фабрика по производству молока".



Гы, я то же поехал на ферму что бы дочке показать корову. В ленобласти в частном секторе они, видимо, повывелись. И ручку ребенку корова лизнула, все дела. 

Но, "продукт селекции, автономная фабрика" - это правда. Этих коров специально выводили для этого, а не для того что бы они детей развлекали. Для сантиментов есть кошки, собаки и прочий мелкий скот, многих из которых так же специально выводили, что бы там размер, окрас, ворсистость оптимально подходила потребителю приятных ощущений.

Корова - это корова, и добровольно она вам ничего не даст, тем более не умрет для вас, испытываете вы благодарность или нет. А  то, что она добрая - всего лишь ваша проекция. Если вы хотите и мяса кусок, и не испытывать душевного дискомфорта и шока, то придумывайте "доброту", "благодарность", "старушек" и прочие уменьшительно-ласкательные, хотя по мне это уже перебор.

Единственная цель существования "доброй Зорьки, которая так нравится деткам" - калорийные молоко и мясо, и необходимые в народном хозяйстве шкура и кости. Вот не видеть этого - значит вырождаться в алчного потребителя.

----------


## Pavel

> Единственная цель существования "доброй Зорьки, которая так нравится деткам" - калорийные молоко и мясо, и необходимые в народном хозяйстве шкура и кости. Вот не видеть этого - значит вырождаться в алчного потребителя.


Дхамма не о том, что надо видеть, а о том, как надо видеть и как надо реагировать на увиденное. Давно распространилась идея о том, что все в этом мире не имеет отличий по назначению и "создано для людей - дань мира живущим". И стал с тех пор человек жаден. Стало мало ему молока, масла, сметаны от коровы. Захотел он от нее всего, что только можно выжать из ее тела."*Прежде было три бедствия: желание, голод, погибель, – со времени убиения коров стало их девяносто восемь*"

*2.7 Брахмана-дхаммика сутта "Обычаи брахманов"*


> 283. – Древние мудрецы отличались терпением и покорностью: все отринув, к чему пять чувств зовут человека, они бодрствовали в размышлении о своем неотъемлемом благе.
> 284. Не было скота у брахман, и ни золота, ни жита не было у них, – было одно только благо мудрости, и верно хранили они свое лучшее сокровище.
> 285. Что другими было приготовлено для них и, как питание, поставлено при 
> дверях, только то, доставленное благочестием, и брали себе они.
> 286. Приходили к ним благосклонные люди, и из дальних стран и местные жители, приходили в разноцветных одеждах, с палатками и постелями, и прославляли брахман.
> 287. Неколебимы были те брахманы, непобедимы; Истина окровительствовала им; когда останавливались они при дверях жилищ, никто не мог противиться им.
> 288. До сорока восьми лет юношеское целомудрие хранили они: в примерной жизни и в искании мудрости свершали брахманы верный здесь путь свой.
> 289. Не женились брахманы на женщинах другой касты и никогда не покупали себе жен: вступая в брак, они вели добрую жизнь в любви и взаимной верности.
> 290. Они никогда не оскверняли жен своих, всегда соблюдая с ними должное время.
> ...

----------


## Юй Кан

> Гы, я то же поехал на ферму что бы дочке показать корову. В ленобласти в частном секторе они, видимо, повывелись. И ручку ребенку корова лизнула, все дела.


1. Хороший пример того, как сходные _по форме_ деяния различаются _смыслом/содержанием_ и интонационной окраской их описания, начиная с «Гы».




> Но, "продукт селекции, автономная фабрика" - это правда. Этих коров специально выводили для этого, а не для того что бы они детей развлекали. Для сантиментов есть кошки, собаки и прочий мелкий скот, многих из которых так же специально выводили, что бы там размер, окрас, ворсистость оптимально подходила потребителю приятных ощущений.


2. Подмена понятий: у меня не было речи о том, что коров специально выводили «для того что бы они детей развлекали». Плюс циничное же «мелкий скот».




> Корова - это корова, и добровольно она вам ничего не даст, тем более не умрет для вас, испытываете вы благодарность или нет. А  то, что она добрая - всего лишь ваша проекция. Если вы хотите и мяса кусок, и не испытывать душевного дискомфорта и шока, то придумывайте "доброту", "благодарность", "старушек" и прочие уменьшительно-ласкательные, хотя по мне это уже перебор.


3. Не было речи о «добровольно» применительно к корове.
4. Проекция класса «она добрая» — позитивная, а не негативная. Ибо работает на позитивное (благодарное) отношение к существу.
5. Мясное сам я не ем уже лет семь, за исключением редких случаев, бывало, когда жил в режиме повышенных физических нагрузок, но и это уже год как перестал. Жена не ест ещё дольше...




> Единственная цель существования "доброй Зорьки, которая так нравится деткам" - калорийные молоко и мясо, и необходимые в народном хозяйстве шкура и кости. Вот не видеть этого - значит вырождаться в алчного потребителя.


6. А вот здесь — явная «зеркалка» и передёргивание с подменой понятий на циничные.

Итого: к моему сожалению, Вы, отстаивая своё отношение к миру, диалог ведёте некорректно. Потому выхожу из диалога с Вами.

----------


## PampKin Head

> *2.7 Брахмана-дхаммика сутта "Обычаи брахманов"*


Не укажите источник цитирования (где расположен оригинал и перевод)?
...
306. – Как вода и земля, жито и золото, – также и коровы созданы для людей, ибо все это – дань мира живущим; *принеси в жертву* свое обильное богатство, принеси в жертву свое обильное добро!

307. И тогда* царь*, властелин колесниц, наученный брахманами, *подарил им много сотен тысяч коров, чтобы были они убиты для жертвы*!..
...
311. Свершилась несправедливость насилия, убиты неповинные коровы, *жрецы отпали от Дхаммы!*

312.* Посрамлено Мудрым это дряхлое и низкое учение*, – и *на тех, кто следует этому обычаю*, ты смотри, *как на оскверняющих пламя жертвенника.*
...

P.S. Речь идет о представителях учения, которые извращают и нарушают ту Дхамму, которой следуют. Это касается индуизма (почитающего различных животных, как было указано выше + тех или иных животных богов).

----------


## ullu

> Единственная цель существования "доброй Зорьки, которая так нравится деткам" - калорийные молоко и мясо, и необходимые в народном хозяйстве шкура и кости. Вот не видеть этого - значит вырождаться в алчного потребителя.


Это с вашей точки зрения, с её точки зрения у нее другая цель существования - существовать.
Добрая объективно, поскольку строение тела отражает состояние ума, то отсутствие клыков, когтей и навыков убивать , а так же склонность питаться растительной пищей происходит из отсуствия агрессии в уме.

----------


## Pavel

> Не укажите источник цитирования (где расположен оригинал и перевод)?
> P.S. Речь идет о представителях учения, которые извращают и нарушают ту Дхамму, которой следуют. Это касается индуизма (почитающего казличных животных, как было указано выше + тех или иных животных богов).


На dhamma.ru

PampKin Head, Вы не пояснили, из каких слов следует, что на учение брахманов следует смотреть как на низменное в силу того, что ему сами брахманы не следуют. Я увидел, что суть низменного учения в том, что оно провозглашает, что "Как вода и земля, жито и золото, – также и коровы созданы для людей, ибо все это – дань мира живущим", что позволяет их поставить на жертвенник в одном ряду с водой, землей, житом, золотом. А Вы в чем увидели низмененость учения? И попробуйте проиллюстрировать свое убеждение в том, что Дхамма Будды в части отношения к коровам расходится с Дхаммой индуистов, которую Вы провозгласили как ложную. Говоря о том, что 



> 295. Как мать и отец, братья и другие близкие, так и коровы – наши лучшие 
> друзья, дарующие нам целебные снадобья.
> 296. Они питают и укрепляют нас, они дают нам крепкое телосложение и счастье; *зная действительное назначение их,* никогда брахманы не закалывали коров.


, Будда оказывается высказывал не свое отношение к коровам, а отношение "темных индуистов"?

----------


## PampKin Head

> P.S. Можно по-разному трактовать текст данной сутты. В Вашем варианте придется и особо трактовать смысл слова Дхамма. Придется признать, что Дхамма бывает разная.


Не будет открытием, если сказать, что Дхамма - разная. У кришнаитов она своя, у шиваитов - другая. Это не говоря о буддистах.




> Однако, я не нахожу слов, которые бы указывали на то, что боги или Будда возмутились тем, что кто-то там не верно следует собственному учению.


... Посрамлено Мудрым это *дряхлое и низкое учение*, – и на тех, кто следует... (если это не является прямой речью богов, асуров и духов [см. по тексту])
---
Вполне конкретно о той Дхамме, которой следовали брахманы, приносившие в жертву животных.





> Более того, я готов предоставить ссылку на сутту, в которой Будда говорит о том, что были времена, когда было всего "три бедствия: желание, голод, погибель" и продолжительность жизни людей была 80000 лет, но после совершения неблагих поступков люди стали меняться, обретая омрачения и стали жить по сорок лет, а если и дальше так пойдет, то будут жить по 10 лет.


Предоставьте. Посмотрим, что конкретно там говорил Будда.




> В этой сутте Будда говорит о том, что ведет общество к таким последствиям, упоминая как вершину его существования те же 3 единственные формы бедствия. Можно в таком случае продолжить трактование сутт и высказать предположение (убеждение), что Будда считал, что брахманские (индуистские) учения были достаточны, чтобы привести людей к совершенному (максимально благому) существованию.


Собственно, а какие учения приводили к благому существованию, пока не стали приносить коров и других животных в жертву?





> Однако, если же взяться трактовать данную сутту с использованием других сутт из Палийского канона, в которых Будда разъясняет, кого можно считать брахманом, то станет ясно, что под брахманом подразумевается не "разносчик" индуистского учения, а архат.


Это толкование того, кто является *истинным* брахманом с точки зрения Дхаммы Будд. Что не отменяет существования "бытовых" брахманов, являющихся таковыми по праву рождения в тогдашней Индии.




> Кстати, о почитании в индуизме животных. Мне не известно о почитании в индуизме коз. Почитают ли в индуизме коз, как и коров?


Все просто. Посмотрите на изображения индуиских божеств с их спутниками/средствами передвижения: (навскидку) бык, павлин...  Насчет коз не в курсе. 

 для примера: Шива и Парвати со своими животными.




> Где еще в Палийском каноне есть слова Будды, которые следует воспринимать как слова от имени индуистов?


(для примера)
306. – Как вода и земля, жито и золото, – также и коровы созданы для людей, ибо все это – дань мира живущим; принеси в жертву свое обильное богатство, принеси в жертву свое обильное добро!





> Из Ваших слов я так понимаю, что это не Будда считает, что "совершилась несправедливость насилия, убиты неповинные коровы", а индуисты и боги. (?)


309. *Боги и праотцы, Индра и Асуры, и все духи воскликнули*:
– Это несправедливость! – когда оружие вонзилось в коров...
310. Прежде было три бедствия: желание, голод, погибель, – со времени убиения коров стало их девяносто восемь.
311. Свершилась несправедливость насилия, убиты неповинные коровы, жрецы отпали от Дхаммы!
312. Посрамлено Мудрым это дряхлое и низкое учение, – и *на тех, кто следует
этому обычаю, ты смотри, как на оскверняющих пламя жертвенника*.

----------


## Аньезка

> Но, "продукт селекции, автономная фабрика" - это правда. Этих коров специально выводили для этого, а не для того что бы они детей развлекали. Для сантиментов есть кошки, собаки и прочий мелкий скот, многих из которых так же специально выводили, что бы там размер, окрас, ворсистость оптимально подходила потребителю приятных ощущений.


Есть фильм хороший - "Остров" называется. Но не наш, а американский, со Скарлет Йохансон и Эваном МакГрегором http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0399201/
Там как раз про то, как людей специально выводили, чтобы потом использовать их на органы для тех, кто как бы "не фабричный" человек. Очень похожий подход: мы их выростили и можем делать с ними, все что захотим.

----------


## Pavel

Прошу меня извинить за то, что я не успел отредактировать свой пост, но Вы ответить успели. Получилась бессмыслица. Если Вы внимательно прочтете мой "второй вариант" тех же вопросов, то сможете ответить предметно, а не цепляясь за слова "осквернение жертвенника" вместо разъяснения в чем суть осквернения. Или в буддизме пожертвования отменены? Я вижу, что из слов явно следует то, что под осквернением жертвенника подразумевается принесение в жертву "матерей и братьев", а Вы в чем?

----------


## Pavel

Pampking Head, как Вы считаете, стоит ли горевать об "отпадении от Дхаммы", если она не буддийская, в результате отступления от убиения коров?

----------


## Поляков

> Это с вашей точки зрения, с её точки зрения у нее другая цель существования - существовать.


 :Smilie: 



> Добрая объективно, поскольку строение тела отражает состояние ума, то отсутствие клыков, когтей и навыков убивать , а так же склонность питаться растительной пищей происходит из отсуствия агрессии в уме.


Корова - это парнокопытное, жвачное животное, одомашненный подвид дикого быка. Все остальное вы им приписываете.

----------


## Pavel

> Корова - это парнокопытное, жвачное животное, одомашненный подвид дикого быка. Все остальное вы им приписываете.


Для хорошего дела и Будда не гнушался приписать коровам свойства братьев и матерей, Вы уж его простите за такие сравнения.

----------


## PampKin Head

Пока я отвечу предметно, вы в третий раз отредактируете свои вопросы и попросите ответить еще раз предметно?




> сможете ответить предметно, а не цепляясь за слова "осквернение жертвенника" вместо разъяснения в чем суть осквернения.


Суть осквернения в том, что в жертву были принесены а) животные; б) животные, почитаемые людьми как сородичи животных-компаньонов богов.




> Или в буддизме пожертвования отменены?


Жертвоприношений *животных* (грязных или чистых, почитаемых в народных верованиях или не почитаемых) в буддизме не существует.




> Я вижу, что из слов явно следует то, что под осквернением жертвенника подразумевается принесение в жертву "матерей и братьев", а Вы в чем?


Я тогда не совсем понял пафос о коровах, если (приняв ваше понимание за основу) царь принес в жертву матерей, отцов - людей и коней!

Получается, прикольны те боги, которые сожалеют о коровах, когда на алтарях тут же убивают людей. О сожалении по поводу забоя людей в тексте не говориться.

Принес в жертву людей, коней и богатство = *пожертвовал* людей, коней и богатство.

А вот коров конкретно принес в жертву богам: 

*307. И тогда царь, властелин колесниц, наученный брахманами, подарил им много сотен тысяч коров, чтобы были они убиты для жертвы!..

308. Тех коров, всегда кротких, щедро дарующих людям полные чаши молока, тех коров, которые, как и козы, никому не вредят ни рогами, ни копытом своим, повелел царь, схватив за рога, убить их оружием!..*

Два ключевых момента:
- убиты;
- убиты для жертвы.

Ничего подобного о людях, конях и прочем богатстве не говорится!




> Для хорошего дела и Будда не гнушался приписать коровам свойства братьев и матерей, Вы уж его простите за такие сравнения.


Будда не приписывает свойства отца и матери коровам.




> 295.* Как мать и отец, братья и другие близкие*, так и *коровы – наши лучшие
> друзья*, дарующие нам целебные снадобья.


Коровы - наши друзья, какими являются наши отец и мать (хотя некоторые отцы и матери таковыми для своих детей не являются).

----------


## Поляков

> Есть фильм хороший - "Остров" называется. Но не наш, а американский, со Скарлет Йохансон и Эваном МакГрегором http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0399201/
> Там как раз про то, как людей специально выводили, чтобы потом использовать их на органы для тех, кто как бы "не фабричный" человек.


У Владимира Сорокина хороший рассказ есть на эту тему. 




> Очень похожий подход: мы их выростили и можем делать с ними, все что захотим.


Дело в том, если вы не заметили, коров выращивают и делают с ними все что хотят. Для этого и выращивают. Если вы в это не верите, посетите ферму. От того, что им приписывается доброта и проч., даются ласкательные клички, суть не меняется - коров разводят, что бы использовать в пищу. С чем вы не согласны?

----------


## Поляков

> Для хорошего дела и Будда не гнушался приписать коровам свойства братьев и матерей, Вы уж его простите за такие сравнения.


Он же не делал этого из сентиментальности?

----------


## PampKin Head

Кстати, как то стремно делать своих друзей беременными и проходить через муки рождения телят ради того, чтобы друзья давали нам молоко в течении 8 последующих месяцев...

Эдак можно дойти до деланья женщин беременными ради получения плаценты с последующим извлечением стволовых клеток.

Какое то оригинальное отношение к друзьям.

----------


## Аньезка

> Дело в том, если вы не заметили, коров выращивают и делают с ними все что хотят. Для этого и выращивают. Если вы в это не верите, посетите ферму. От того, что им приписывается доброта и проч., даются ласкательные клички, суть не меняется - коров разводят, что бы использовать в пищу. С чем вы не согласны?


Поляков, почему Вы опять меня упрекаете в том, что я Вам не верю? :Big Grin: 
Я в курсе, что коров (свиней, кроликов, шиншилл и других животных) люди выращивают, чтобы их использовать ДЛЯ СЕБЯ и своей выгоды. Я не согласна с тем, что так нужно жить, и что это подается как норма, к которой нужно относится "без сантиментов". Человечество использует всех и все для себя, и это в итоге его погубит. И уж, по крайней мере, буддисты должны видеть в этих бедных животных ЖИВЫХ СУЩЕСТВ, страдающих от действий человека, а не фабрику по производству чего-то там.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Это с вашей точки зрения, с её точки зрения у нее другая цель существования - существовать.
> Добрая объективно, поскольку строение тела отражает состояние ума, то отсутствие клыков, когтей и навыков убивать , а так же склонность питаться растительной пищей происходит из отсуствия агрессии в уме.


Очень точно!
Заодно: у Г.Д.Торо («Уолден или Жизнь в лесу») есть замечательная реплика по поводу того, что фермер, ежедневно пашущий поле и общающийся со своим быком, рьяно отстаивает невозможность для человека питаться только растительной пищей!  :Smilie:

----------


## Поляков

> и что это подается как норма, к которой нужно относится "без сантиментов".


Я просто пишу о том что  видел. Как к этому относится вопрос другой. Вот любопытно, здесь писали, что корова "добрая", дает молочко и тп. А если она "злая" и молока не дает, ее можно резать и мучать?




> И уж, по крайней мере, буддисты должны видеть в этих бедных животных ЖИВЫХ СУЩЕСТВ, страдающих от действий человека, а не фабрику по производству чего-то там.


Не знаю, я вижу страдающих ЖС по ту и по это сторону загона.

----------


## ullu

> Корова - это парнокопытное, жвачное животное, одомашненный подвид дикого быка. Все остальное вы им приписываете.


М, странно, не думала что я приписываю парнокопытным и жвачным отсутствие клыков, когтей и охотничьих инстинктов.
Может и у зайцев рога есть?

----------


## Pavel

> Два ключевых момента:
> - убиты;
> - убиты для жертвы.


Если Вы действительно попытаетесь ответить на вопрос, чем учение низменно стало в отличии от того, которое было не низменно, то появится еще одно ключевое слово "И тогда". 
Еще раз хочу обратить Ваше внимание на то, что Ваша трактовка сутты возможна лишь в том случае, что Вы настаиваете на убеждении:
1) Будда не поддерживал особого отношения к коровам, а лишь осуждал приношение животных в качестве пожертвования (по каким-то непонятным причинам);
2) Будда не указывал на то, что "новое отношение" к коровам как к "дани мира живущим" (я так понимаю, что именно такое отношение провозглашается многими в этой теме) является следствием жадности;
3) Данная сутта написана с целью продемонстрировать, сколь низменно "отпадать от Дхаммы", даже если эта Дхамма не пойми какая;
4) Все рассуждения о свойствах коров и коз являют собой художественные излишества, а суть сутты в том, что главное не убивать коров в жертву, в других целях - это дело благое;
5) С тем же успехом можно было бы описать Дхамму, согласно которой золото считалось ранее священным, а потом из каких-то непонятных побуждений решили изменить традиции и начать приносить его в качестве пожертвования, а далее устыдить людей за "отпадания от этой Дхаммы".

Ваша трактовка данной сутты не несет в себе никакого смысла, кроме декларирования того, что животных приносить в качестве жертвоприношения не хорошо - ни почему не хорошо, ни почему это так всем очевидно было раньше и очевидно теперь, исключая период, когда невежественные брахманы изменили старым правилам. Что ж, очень мудрая и содержательная сутта у Вас получилась.

Обратите свое внимание все-таки на "и тогда", которое появилось после того, как брахманы научили царя тому, что здесь и провозглашается знающими классификацию жвачных животных. Это ключевое слово, а не "в жертву".

----------


## Аньезка

> Я просто пишу о том что  видел. Как к этому относится вопрос другой. Вот любопытно, здесь писали, что корова "добрая", дает молочко и тп. А если она "злая" и молока не дает, ее можно резать и мучать?


Я не думаю, что животные могут быть "злыми". Зло присуще людям. А животные могут быть бешеными (болезнь) и агрессивными вследствии каких-то своих инстинктов (например, собака, охраняющая дом). 




> Не знаю, я вижу страдающих ЖС по ту и по это сторону загона.


Несомненно. Так это и есть карма. Не думаете же вы, что можно причинять столько зла живым существам, а потом еще и избежать страданий?

----------


## Pavel

> Будда не приписывает свойства отца и матери коровам.


Вообще-то, когда говорят, что "одно, как и другое", то подразумевают, что одно обладает теми же свойствами, что и другое. Это не означает, что одно обладает лишь свойствами другого и наоборот (в этом случае говорят о тождественности). Но когда говорят о подобии, то подразумевают совпадение в ряде свойств. В данной сутте вполне конкретно указано, в каких именно свойствах совпадают, что подразумевает в качестве ответной реакции благодарность, а не нацеленность на убийство. Собственно, ради этого и дано сравнение. Или Вы считаете, что с какой-то другой целью? Такое свойство как "парнокопытность", конечно не является общим свойством с матерями, отцами и братьями, но не вызывает никакой эмоциональной отдачи у слушателя (читателя), однако провозглашается в качестве единственного свойства коров, а остальные объявляются надуманными. Для меня совершенно очевидно, что это глупость. А для Вас?

P.S. Обратите еще внимание и на то, что, когда описывается "былая Дхамма" (в Вашей интерпретации), то указывается не на то, что брахманы не приносили коров в жертву, а то, что зная их истинное предназначение, они их не убивали никогда. В Вашей же интерпретации истинное предназначение коров в убиении для собственного прокорма вполне годится. 

Надо очень захотеть так извратить смысл сутты, чтобы увидеть в ней лишь разговор о жертвоприношении животных. А вней есть разговор и о жадности, и о том, что убивать кормящего немыслимо, как убивать мать, отца или братьев.

----------


## Поляков

> Может и у зайцев рога есть?


Искать человеческое в корове, все равно что искать рога на голове у зайца.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Все просто. Посмотрите на изображения индуиских божеств с их спутниками/средствами передвижения: (навскидку) бык, павлин...  Насчет коз не в курсе.


С козами там, видимо, действительно... проблема. Я тоже не встречал.  :Smilie: 

И просто в дополнение (из http://ru.wikipedia.org/):




> Вахана (санскр. वहन, vahana от санскр. वह, «восседать, ехать на чём-либо») — в индийской мифологии — объект, или существо, используемое богами как средство передвижения (обычно — ездовое животное).
> 
> Ездовые животные могут быть как реально существующими, так и мифическими, или, смесью обоих типов.
> 
> Вахана зачастую является и символом божества, чьим ездовым животным является (Нанди, бык, вахана Шивы, олицетворяет мощь и т. д.). Ваханы, кроме того, умножают силу своих повелителей (Дурга не смогла бы победить демона Махишасуру без помощи своего ваханы — льва Манаштхалы) и обозначают злые силы и пороки, которыми повелевает или которые подавляет божество (Сканда, чья вахана — павлин, обладает властью над тщеславием).
> 
> Индийские религиозные воззрения, кроме всего прочего, проповедуют стремление каждого человека стать ваханой Бога.
> 
> Ваханы как правило ставятся около индуистских храмов, и по ваханам можно определить, какому богу посвящён данный храм.


И из восьмой главы Ланкаватара-сутры:




> И Благодатный молвил ему так: 
> 
> — Махамати, бодхисаттвы, милосердные по сути своей, не едят какого-либо мяса в силу неисчислимых причин, но [всё же] дам тебе некоторые наставления. Здесь, [в этом мире,] Махамати, в длинной цепи смертей и рождений сансары среди чувствующих существ нет такого воплощённого существа, кое [некогда] не было бы [твоим] отцом или матерью, или братом, или сестрой, либо неким иным родственником иль близким. Либо — в другом существовании — они явятся среди диких зверей, домашних животных, птиц либо им подобных, но жаждущих возвратиться к изначальной [пробуждённой] природе всех существ. Так как же бодхисаттва-махасаттва, желающий [постижения всеми существами] Дхармы будд, может использовать в пищу мясо какого-либо чувствующего существа? 
> 
> Даже [кровожадный] ракшас, услышавший от Татхагат о сущности благой истинной природы Дхармы, приняв прибежище [в Дхарме] и проникшись состраданием, отвратился от поедания мяса. Тем паче — люди, возлюбившие Дхарму! Воистину, каждый из бодхисаттв, преисполненных сострадания и пребывающих в колесе перерождений, воспринимает [любое] существо как близкого родственника и, проявляя своё отношение к нему как к [своему] единственному ребёнку, не употребляет в пищу плоть ни одного из существ. И даже в исключительных случаях, Махамати, благим деянием для бодхисаттвы является отказ от использования в пищу мяса какого-либо существа. Воистину, Махамати, плоть собаки, осла, лошади, быка, человека и других [существ обычно] не используется в пищу людьми, однако предлагается путникам пастухами, объявляющими её пригодной в пищу, и продаётся ими ради получения денег. В силу этого, Махамати, бодхисаттва не ест мяса.

----------


## Поляков

> Я не думаю, что животные могут быть "злыми".


А добрыми? 




> Несомненно. Так это и есть карма. Не думаете же вы, что можно причинять столько зла живым существам, а потом еще и избежать страданий?


Стоит только порадоватья: "Так тебе и надо, проклятый животновод! Теперь стой сам в стойле".

----------


## Аньезка

> Искать человеческое в корове, все равно что искать рога на голове у зайца.


Природа Будды, к слову, есть и у коровы.

----------


## Legba

Кстати о мясе... :Cool: 
Читал на выходных "Пищу бодхисаттв", Шабкара.
По сути - цитатник о вреде употребления мяса.
Там много ссылок, которые Шабкар приводит - начиная с Ланкакватара сутры, которую тут уже упоминали, Махапаринирвана Сутра и так далее. 
Тхераваддины эти источники не признают, это понятно.
А что думают махаянцы, вот вопрос?
Или это неаутентичные источники?

----------


## Аньезка

> Стоит только порадоватья: "Так тебе и надо, проклятый животновод! Теперь стой сам в стойле".


хм. дзен, говорите, традиция?  :Confused:

----------


## PampKin Head

> Если Вы действительно попытаетесь ответить на вопрос, чем учение низменно стало в отличии от того, которое было не низменно, то появится еще одно ключевое слово "И тогда".


И что тогда?




> Еще раз хочу обратить Ваше внимание на то, что Ваша трактовка сутты возможна лишь в том случае, что Вы настаиваете на убеждении:
> 1) Будда не поддерживал особого отношения к коровам, а лишь осуждал приношение животных в качестве пожертвования (по каким-то непонятным причинам);


А что особенного в друзьях, "таких же как и друзья отец и мать"?




> 2) Будда не указывал на то, что "новое отношение" к коровам как к "дани мира живущим" (я так понимаю, что именно такое отношение провозглашается многими в этой теме) является следствием жадности;


Есть принципиальная разница, вследствие чего оно возникло? 



> 3) Данная сутта написана с целью продемонстрировать, сколь низменно "отпадать от Дхаммы", даже если эта Дхамма не пойми какая;


Хм... Сутра на тему, что 1) убивать животных, 2) приносить тем самым их в жертву - позорная Дхамма.




> 4) Все рассуждения о свойствах коров и коз являют собой художественные излишества, а суть сутты в том, что главное не убивать коров в жертву, в других целях - это дело благое;


суть сутты в том, что граждане 1) извратили свою Дхамму настолько, что стали 2) убивать священных для них животных, полезных в хозяйстве. И 3) последствия не заставили себя ждать.




> 5) С тем же успехом можно было бы описать Дхамму, согласно которой золото считалось ранее священным, а потом из каких-то непонятных побуждений решили изменить традиции и начать приносить его в качестве пожертвования, а далее устыдить людей за "отпадания от этой Дхаммы".


Я что-то не совсем понял, кого в сутте стыдили? Брахманам то было все равно, что говорил Будда.




> Ваша трактовка данной сутты не несет в себе никакого смысла, кроме декларирования того, что животных приносить в качестве жертвоприношения не хорошо - ни почему не хорошо, ни почему это так всем очевидно было раньше и очевидно теперь, исключая период, когда невежественные брахманы изменили старым правилам. Что ж, очень мудрая и содержательная сутта у Вас получилась.


Сутта было а том, что 1) брахманы сподвигли царя на 2) убийство животных, 3) которые считаются также священными. Налицо 1) убийство живых существ + 2) святотатство. За такое гонят сцаными тряпками из брахманов в шудры.




> Обратите свое внимание все-таки на "и тогда", которое появилось после того, как брахманы научили царя тому, что здесь и провозглашается знающими классификацию жвачных животных. Это ключевое слово, а не "в жертву".


Я бы так не упирался в это "и тогда". Это "и тогда" вполне могло появиться в процессе перевода. + ни какой роли не играет.

P.S. 


> Вообще-то, когда говорят, что "одно, как и другое", то подразумевают, что одно обладает теми же свойствами, что и другое. Это не означает, что одно обладает лишь свойствами другого и наоборот (в этом случае говорят о тождественности). Но когда говорят о подобии, то подразумевают совпадение в ряде свойств.


Я не совсем понял, ваша мама - корова или корова обладает какими то свойствами вашей матери кроме лишь того момента, что и мать и корова кормят своих детей молоком?

----------


## Поляков

> хм. дзен, говорите, традиция?


А, что дзен?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Кстати о мясе...
> Читал на выходных "Пищу бодхисаттв", Шабкара.
> По сути - цитатник о вреде употребления мяса.
> Там много ссылок, которые Шабкар приводит - начиная с Ланкакватара сутры, которую тут уже упоминали, Махапаринирвана Сутра и так далее. 
> Тхераваддины эти источники не признают, это понятно.
> А что думают махаянцы, вот вопрос?
> Или это неаутентичные источники?


Хм... Лекпа, можешь обосновать аутентичность? Нигде не упоминается, что коренной наставник Шабкара - Богдо-геген (духовный и светский наставник монголов) был вегетарианцем. Наверное, они вели долгие дискуссии о аутентичности и все такое, которые не дали конкретного результата (имхо)...

Странный народ, получается, буддисты. В некоторых сутрах есть места, где откровенно говориться устами Будды, что те, кто едят мясо - не его ученики. Получается, что ЕСДЛ - не его ученик (по медицинским соображениям)! Т.е., признавая аутентичность данных пассажей, ЕСДЛ предпочитает не быть учеником Будды (о, какой фигура-с!) только потому, что "медики рекомендовали"! дайте 2!

Знаете, если такой разворот, то может стоит начать употреблять гашиш (ведь нигде не написано, что те, кто его употребляет, не могут считаться учениками Будды). Налицо просто незначительный проступок по сравнению с употреблением мяса!

----------


## Pavel

> Искать человеческое в корове, все равно что искать рога на голове у зайца.


Вы считаете, что корова не является живым существом или человек? Вы считаете, что уши и форма копыт - это более важное свойство для сравнения, когда говорите о человеке и корове?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Вы считаете, что корова не является живым существом или человек? Вы считаете, что уши и форма копыт - это более важное свойство для сравнения, когда говорите о человеке и корове?


Вы не поверите мне, но я считаю, что корова не является человеком! Более того... я полагаю, что корова является коровой, а не моей мамой! И моя мама - не из семейства парнокопытных!.

----------


## Аньезка

> Вы не поверите мне, но я считаю, что корова не является человеком! Более того... я полагаю, что корова является коровой, а не моей мамой! И моя мама - не из семейства парнокопытных!.


Павел и не говорил, что корова - это человек. Читайте внимательней.
Ваша мама не из семейства парнокопытных только  в этой жизни.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Странный народ, получается, буддисты. В некоторых сутрах есть места, где откровенно говориться устами Будды, что те, кто едят мясо - не его ученики. Получается, что ЕСДЛ - не его ученик (по медицинским соображениям)! Т.е., признавая аутентичность данных пассажей, ЕСДЛ предпочитает не быть учеником Будды (о, какой фигура-с!) только потому, что "медики рекомендовали"! дайте 2!


Просто реплика.
Насколько знаю, учения тантрические даны _только_ на период Кали-юги, когда «жизнь человека зависит _прежде всего от тела_» (Маханирвана-тантра).
Соответственно, они вполне аутентичны как «дополняющие» учение Шакьямуни, возглашавшего следование «идеальной» (сатьюгической или критаюгической) Дхарме.
То же, видимо, относится и к другим морально-этическим/духовным Учениям и их современным трактовкам.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Павел и не говорил, что корова - это человек. Читайте внимательней.
> Ваша мама не из семейства парнокопытных только  в этой жизни.


А что там написано?

----------


## Аньезка

> А что там написано?


Гхм.  Перевожу.
Вопрос "Вы считаете, что корова не является живым существом или человек?" означает "Вы считаете, что корова или человек не являются живыми существами?"

----------


## Pavel

> А что особенного в друзьях, "таких же как и друзья отец и мать"?


Для Вас ничего. Но ведь сутта не для Вас написана.



> Есть принципиальная разница, вследствие чего оно возникло?


Весь буддизм являет собой лишь разъяснение того, что в следствии чего появляется. Я думал, что Вы в курсе...  :Smilie:  



> Хм... Сутра на тему, что 1) убивать животных, 2) приносить тем самым их в жертву - позорная Дхамма.


Да, сутта о том, что убивать животных - позорная Дхамма. Я бы уточнил, что в сутте есть ограничение, говорится о позорном, несправедливом убийстве животного, не причиняющего вреда человеку, а наоборот его кормящем. Об остальных животных речи не идет.



> суть сутты в том, что граждане 1) извратили свою Дхамму настолько, что стали 2) убивать священных для них животных, полезных в хозяйстве. И 3) последствия не заставили себя ждать.


В сутте нет ни слова о хозяйствовании. В сутте нет ни слова о священных животных. Вы сочиняете то, чего в сутте нет. В сутте есть о животных, которые кормят людей. В сутте есть слова, из которых следует, что раньше брахманы коров не убивали. В сутте есть вывод о том, что после убийства коров, а не после принесения их в жертву умножилось бедствие людское многократно. Не выдумывайте своего содержания сутты, уповая лишь на то, что использование тех же слов, что используются в сутте, не искажается ее смысл.



> Сутта было а том, что 1) брахманы сподвигли царя на 2) убийство животных, 3) которые считаются также священными. Налицо 1) убийство живых существ + 2) святотатство. За такое гонят сцаными тряпками из брахманов в шудры.?


На лицо сочинительство откровенное. В сутте не было ни слова о священности животных и святотатстве. В сутте речь шла о том, что брахманы нашли обоснование для того, чтобы убедить царя делать жертвоприношения коров, т.к. объявили их созданными "полезными для хозяйства" человека, а следовательно, как и другие вещи созданные для этого, они могут быть принесены в жертву. В сутте ни слова не говорилосьт о том, что живых существ убивать нельзя. В сутте говорилось о несправедливости убийства определенных животных, которые не причиняют зла человеку, а кормят его. Подменяя смысл сутты домыслами о священности и живых существах Вы не просто искажаете ее смысл, а создаете свой смысл, в котором провозглашаете брахмана как символ верности учению, а не как символ мудрости согласно учению Будды. 



> Я бы так не упирался в это "и тогда". Это "и тогда" вполне могло появиться в процессе перевода. + ни какой роли не играет.


Это "и тогда" является границей между тем, что было в сознании царя и тем, что стало и почему. Вы же действительно не упираетесь в это "и тогда", и смысла не видите.

----------


## Pavel

> Вы не поверите мне, но я считаю, что корова не является человеком! Более того... я полагаю, что корова является коровой, а не моей мамой! И моя мама - не из семейства парнокопытных!.


Как все запущено... Вы смысла вопросов не способны понять, а беретесь сутты трактовать... Разве я Вас об этом спрашивал?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Как все запущено... Вы смысла вопросов не способны понять, а беретесь сутты трактовать... Разве я Вас об этом спрашивал?


Вы даже вопроса не можете сформулировать так, чтобы оппонент его понял. А беретесь сутры толковать... Так о чем вы спрашивали и какое отношение ваш вопрос имел к тому моменту дискуссии?

----------


## ullu

> Искать человеческое в корове, все равно что искать рога на голове у зайца.


Клеши, и формируемые ими состояния ума  это не человеческое, это интернациональное.

----------


## ullu

> Природа Будды, к слову, есть и у коровы.


Мало того, у коровы есть все теже самые скандхи, что и у человека.
Ничего принципиально нового, только чуть меньше невдения и чуть больше гордости.

----------


## Pavel

> Вы даже вопроса не можете сформулировать так, чтобы оппонент его понял. А беретесь сутры толковать... Так о чем вы спрашивали и какое отношение ваш вопрос имел к тому моменту дискуссии?


Разве я Вас спрашивал? Вам бы я такой вопрос не задал - другими словами "не для Вашего ума вопрос".

----------


## Поляков

> В сутте есть о животных, которые кормят людей.


Я тут пять страниц пытаюсь донести простую мысль: нет животных, которые кормят людей, есть животные, которых человек использует для своего пропитания.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Я тут пять страниц пытаюсь донести простую мысль: нет животных, которые кормят людей, есть животные, которых человек использует для своего пропитания.


Да ты чо? Неужели к тебе из леса никогда мама с сиськой не выскакивала, чтобы накормить и обогреть, а потом бы убегала обратно в лес?

----------


## Pavel

> Я тут пять страниц пытаюсь донести простую мысль: нет животных, которые кормят людей, есть животные, которых человек использует для своего пропитания.


Вам же пытаются донести, что есть разные формы использования. Одна из форм называется "кормят", как говорят, что мать, отец или брат "кормят". Что отличает эту форму от формы "кормится за счет". В первом случае процесс кормления приносит облегчение страдания обоим, а не только кормящемуся, как это происходит во втором случае.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Мало того, у коровы есть все теже самые скандхи, что и у человека.
> Ничего принципиально нового, только чуть меньше невдения и чуть больше гордости.


http://www.russia.ru/zaytsev/




> Если А влечет Б, и Б - приятно, то А - истинно.

----------


## Поляков

> Вам же пытаются донести, что есть разные формы использования. Одна из форм называется "кормят", как говорят, что мать, отец или брат "кормят". Что отличает эту форму от формы "кормится за счет". В первом случае процесс кормления приносит облегчение страдания обоим, а не только кормящемуся, как это происходит во втором случае.


Интересно, каким это образом "облегчаются страдания" коровы?

----------


## Pavel

> Интересно, каким это образом "облегчаются страдания" коровы?


Уж сейчас не припомню, но сдается мне, что это именно Вы описывали мучения недоенной коровы. А вообще, Вы когда-нибудь корову содержали и доили ее?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Интересно, каким это образом "облегчаются страдания" коровы?


Очень просто. Не заниматься разведением коров и производством молока.

----------


## Поляков

> Уж сейчас не припомню, но сдается мне, что это именно Вы описывали мучения недоенной коровы.


Нет, не припомню такого.




> А вообще, Вы когда-нибудь корову содержали и доили ее?


У деда была корова, доил. И что? Я вас спрашивал, как использование в форме "кормления" (как мать, отец или брат), уменьшает страдания в отличии от формы "кормится за счет"?

----------


## ullu

> http://www.russia.ru/zaytsev/


Да, дейсвтительно аргументированно ответили, главное логика прослеживается .

----------


## Huandi

> Очень просто. Не заниматься разведением коров и производством молока.


Прекращение рождения коров называется "облегчением страдания коров"? Остроумно. А защита детей это использование противозачаточных средств?  :Big Grin:

----------


## ullu

> Я тут пять страниц пытаюсь донести простую мысль: нет животных, которые кормят людей, есть животные, которых человек использует для своего пропитания.


Нет, но речь идет о том, что если кого-то используешь, даже и против его воли и желания, то стоит об этом ком-то заботится и быть ему благодарным, и использовать его так, что бы не причинять лишних страданий, и стараться возместить ему потери каким-то образом, или что-то дать взамен, а не относится к этому так, что типа раз можешь взять, то взял и плевать чего там будет с тем, у кого взял.

Хотя есть животные, которые привязываются к человеку. Я знаю истории как некоторые животные умирали от тоски , когда долго не видели члеовека, к которому привязались. 
Я так же знаю истории про медведей, которые за спасение медвежат приносили рыбу. 
Но конечно нельзя сказать, что корова от рождения такое специальное доброе животное, которое рождается и сразу бежит с ведром к человеку и говорит ему коровьим языком - покушай пожалуйста вкусного молочка я вот тебе принесла. 
И ищет голодающих в деревне, подходит к ним и кормит.
Что бы корову раздоить ещё вообще надо укротить сначала, затак она не дастся. Может и убить, прижать тушей к стене хлева и раздавить, если слишком сильно её достать, может и на рога поднять.

----------


## ullu

> Очень просто. Не заниматься разведением коров и производством молока.


Тогда они родятся в адах , лучше что ли?

----------


## Светлана

> Да, дейсвтительно аргументированно ответили, главное логика прослеживается .


вы посмотрели видео?
очень хороший и познавательный ролик, между прочим, хотя может быть и не точно по теме.
спасибо Пампкину.

----------


## Pavel

> У деда была корова, доил. И что? Я вас спрашивал, как использование в форме "кормления" (как мать, отец или брат), уменьшает страдания в отличии от формы "кормится за счет"?


Хорошо, что доили. Тогда Вы должны помнить, какое корова испытывает облегчение, когда ее доят. Возможно, что Вам приходилось наблюдать, какую боль испытывает корова, если ее не доят. Прекращение боли - это то, что возникает при кормлении. При кормлении за счет кого-либо возникает уменьшение боли у того, кто кормится, сопровождающееся увеличением боли у того, за счет кого кормятся. По этой причине возникает такое определение как "за счет", т.е уменьшение страдания одного происходит за счет увеличения страдания другого.

----------


## Pavel

> вы посмотрели видео?
> очень хороший и познавательный ролик, между прочим, хотя может быть и не точно по теме.
> спасибо Пампкину.


Светлана, извините за нескромный вопрос не по теме: Вам трафик кто оплачивает, что Вы так легко видео по любому поводу готовы смотреть? Может тогда не Тыквоголового надо благодарить?

----------


## Светлана

> Светлана, извините за нескромный вопрос не по теме: Вам трафик кто оплачивает, что Вы так легко видео по любому поводу готовы смотреть? Может тогда не Тыквоголового надо благодарить?


хм, стрим у меня простой. он безлимитный, работает быстро и в месяц всего 250 руб. стоит.
а почему бы и не поблагодарить эммм человека, если он дал ссылку на действительно полезное видео?
и  зачем тогда комментировать его пост со ссылкой на видео, если само видео не посмотрели?

----------


## Поляков

> Хорошо, что доили. Тогда Вы должны помнить, какое корова испытывает облегчение, когда ее доят. Возможно, что Вам приходилось наблюдать, какую боль испытывает корова, если ее не доят.


Следуя вашей логике, следует благодарить драг-дилеров.  :Big Grin:  Сначала я тебя подсажу, а потом буду снимать боль.  :Cool:

----------


## Поляков

> Нет, но речь идет о том, что если кого-то используешь, даже и против его воли и желания, то стоит об этом ком-то заботится и быть ему благодарным, и использовать его так, что бы не причинять лишних страданий, и стараться возместить ему потери каким-то образом, или что-то дать взамен, а не относится к этому так, что типа раз можешь взять, то взял и плевать чего там будет с тем, у кого взял.


Коровам не причиняют лишних страданий и не мучают их - не рентабельно, снижаются удои. Их хорошо кормят, лечат, чистят, содержат в тепле и т.п. 

А, что вы можете дать корове взамен? Хорошее отношение? Беспокойство о ее судьбе?  :Smilie:

----------


## Pavel

> Следуя вашей логике, следует благодарить драг-дилеров.  Сначала я тебя подсажу, а потом буду снимать боль.


Да, уж извините, но это Ваша логика - сначала поставить в стойло, а потом ухаживать. Моя логика такова, что боль животным, как и людям, не надо создавать ни на какой стадии. А уж коли боль возникла, то научитесь ее снимать правильными методами, а не методом увеличения боли.

----------


## Legba

> Хм... Лекпа, можешь обосновать аутентичность? Нигде не упоминается, что коренной наставник Шабкара - Богдо-геген (духовный и светский наставник монголов) был вегетарианцем. Наверное, они вели долгие дискуссии о аутентичности и все такое, которые не дали конкретного результата (имхо)...


Ну, надо заметить, что про того Богдо Гегена Ринпоче мне лично мало что известно. Может быть он был вегетарианцем, может быть питался только чудленом... Кто же знает. Если предположить, что они вели долгие дискуссии, то вряд-ли Шабкар стал-бы писать сочинения, идущие в разрез с мнением Гуру.




> Странный народ, получается, буддисты. В некоторых сутрах есть места, где откровенно говориться устами Будды, что те, кто едят мясо - не его ученики. Получается, что ЕСДЛ - не его ученик (по медицинским соображениям)! Т.е., признавая аутентичность данных пассажей, ЕСДЛ предпочитает не быть учеником Будды (о, какой фигура-с!) только потому, что "медики рекомендовали"! дайте 2!


Мы ведь не диету Далай-Ламы обсуждаем. Если мы верим, что ЕСДЛ - Авалокитешвара, то понять до конца суть его действий крайне сложно - большая мудрость нужна. Если же считать ЕСДЛ обычным дяденькой - то нет предмета для обсуждения. Меня лично больше интересует моя личная практика, нежели диета кого-то другого, будь это ЕСДЛ или Моби.




> Знаете, если такой разворот, то может стоит начать употреблять гашиш (ведь нигде не написано, что те, кто его употребляет, не могут считаться учениками Будды). Налицо просто незначительный проступок по сравнению с употреблением мяса!


Да пожалуйте, кто ж Вам запрещает. 

Еще раз - вопрос. Тексты (к примеру) Ланкаватара сутры, содержащие слова Будды о вреде употребления мяса - аутентичны или нет. Я вижу два варианта.

1. Тексты аутентичны. Тибетцы, в силу региональной и культурной специфики, просто были не в состоянии (в большинстве своем) отказаться от мяса. "Бананиев немае".

2. Тексты представляют собой подделку, пропихнутую злобными вегетарианцами. Начали они этот процесс еще в 18 веке.

Выбираем вариант - или предлагаем свой, господа единочаятели!

----------


## Pavel

> Коровам не причиняют лишних страданий и не мучают их - не рентабельно, снижаются удои. Их хорошо кормят, лечат, чистят, содержат в тепле и т.п. 
> 
> А, что вы можете дать корове взамен? Хорошее отношение? Беспокойство о ее судьбе?


Прежде всего не стоит идиализировать ситуацию. Надои подсчитывают одни люди, кормят другие, доят третьи, а пасут четвертые. Я был лично свидетелем того, как пастух старался хлыстом по вымени попасть, чтобы бегала побыстрее коровка, а доярки потом удивлялись, почему молоко с кровью. Корове ничего в замен давать не предлагается кроме прекращения ее страдания в тех случаях, когда есть такая возможность. Более того, прежде всего рассматривался вариант с прекращением ее страдания в результате убиения человеком. Никто не утверждал и не пытается утверждать, что ее можно оградить от страданий вообще. Если корову, как Вы это описываете, отлично кормят, лечат, за ней ухаживают, вовремя доят и гуманными методами, а не до крови доильными аппаратами, которые по пьянке забывают вовремя отключать, то рядом с таким коровником пикетов из зеленых, вегетарианцев или защитников животных не выстроится. Вы так же не увидите пикетов из веганов в Афрке, создающих непреодолимую преграду перед хищниками и их жертвами. Они пытаются выстроить преграду в умах людей, которые стерли грань между хищником и человеком разумным в своем сознании. 

Тема защиты животных и вегетарианства никогда не находилась в области абсолютного освобождения животных от страданий, куда ее пытаются затащить за уши демагоги от буддизма.

----------


## Аньезка

> Еще раз - вопрос. Тексты (к примеру) Ланкаватара сутры, содержащие слова Будды о вреде употребления мяса - аутентичны или нет. Я вижу два варианта.
> 
> 1. Тексты аутентичны. Тибетцы, в силу региональной и культурной специфики, просто были не в состоянии (в большинстве своем) отказаться от мяса. "Бананиев немае".
> 
> 2. Тексты представляют собой подделку, пропихнутую злобными вегетарианцами. Начали они этот процесс еще в 18 веке.
> 
> Выбираем вариант - или предлагаем свой, господа единочаятели!


Могу ответить за Пампкена, пока он едет в электричке. :Smilie: 
Памп склоняется к варианту номер 2. Объясняет это тем, что есть аутентичные сутры, где Шакьямуни отказывается вводить вегетарианство в Сангхе (не помню только, кто именно его об этом попросил).

----------


## ullu

> Коровам не причиняют лишних страданий и не мучают их - не рентабельно, снижаются удои. Их хорошо кормят, лечат, чистят, содержат в тепле и т.п. 
> 
> А, что вы можете дать корове взамен? Хорошее отношение? Беспокойство о ее судьбе?


А мы говорим не о том, каксодержат коров, а о вашей позиции , что коровы рождены что бы давать нам молоко, и поэтмоу относится к ним нужно как к аппарату для производства молока.
Старых коров убивают же? Потому что не рентабельно содержать. Пенсионеров тоже не рентабельно содержать вот...

----------


## Legba

> Могу ответить за Пампкена, пока он едет в электричке.
> Памп склоняется к варианту номер 2. Объясняет это тем, что есть аутентичные сутры, где Шакьямуни отказывается вводить вегетарианство в Сангхе (не помню только, кто именно его об этом попросил).


Попросил Девадатта, знамо дело. Собственно говоря, это была чистая "подстава". (Подробности здесь - http://pechkin.rinet.ru/x/east/buddhism/abt/abt4-5.htm). На мой взгляд, это не единственный пункт, в котором тхераваддинские сутты и махаянские сутры - расходятся.

Вопрос в другом. Зачем Девадатте была нужна подстава с вегетарианством - вполне очевидно. Но какова была мотивация неких персонажей 18 века, взявшихся пропихивать вегетарианство в сутры (причем в регионе, где это неизбежно обречено на провал)? Какая-то тайная лига овощеводов, видимо...

----------


## Юй Кан

> а почему бы и не поблагодарить эммм человека, если он дал ссылку на действительно полезное видео?
> и  зачем тогда комментировать его пост со ссылкой на видео, если само видео не посмотрели?


Как на меня — ссылка напрочь не по теме.  :Smilie:  А видео — добротный рекламный ролик кафедры логики МГУ...
Но я не об этом.
Может, уважаемая Светлана реально интересуется логикой не вообще, а буддисткой? А то есть электронная версия достаточно редкой книги: А.А.Базаров «Институт философского диспута в тибетском буддизме»: http://ningma.org.ua/librarian.php?c...tAuthor=&title.
Там, к слову, и помимо неё много занятного.

----------


## Аньезка

> Попросил Девадатта, знамо дело. Собственно говоря, это была чистая "подстава". (Подробности здесь - http://pechkin.rinet.ru/x/east/buddhism/abt/abt4-5.htm). На мой взгляд, это не единственный пункт, в котором тхераваддинские сутты и махаянские сутры - расходятся.


Спасибо за ссылку. Впервые эту сутру прочла.
Да, интересно получается...




> Рыба и мясо чисты, если соблюдены три пункта: не видели, не слышали и не подозревают, что они были убиты специально для монаха.


Из интервью с Чатралом Ринпоче конкретно по этому отрывку:




> *Вопрос*: Многие тибетцы цитируют отрывок из сутры, в котором говорится, что если ты не слышал, не видел и не подозреваешь, что мясо заготовили специально для тебя, то его можно есть. Что Вы ответите на это?
> 
> *Ответ*: Если мы не видели, как убили животное, то это что-то вроде
> того, как украсть, но не быть пойманным. Ведь это тоже можно считать
> приемлемым, если использовать такое обоснование. Можно еще сказать
> что-нибудь грязное, когда никто не слышит - как будто для того, чтобы
> определить, благое действие или неблагое, нужны свидетели! То, что они
> говорят - неправильно. Убийство, воровство и другие негативные
> действия никогда не сходят нам с рук. Даже если другие люди не видят
> ...

----------


## Поляков

> А мы говорим не о том, каксодержат коров, а о вашей позиции , что коровы рождены что бы давать нам молоко, и поэтмоу относится к ним нужно как к аппарату для производства молока.


Это не моя позиция, это вот так есть. Если вы хотите услышать мое мнение, то мне это не нравится. Но, это ничего не меняет: сейчас нет никаких коров вне мясной, мясо-молочной и молочной пород, хоть ты тресни.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Но какова была мотивация неких персонажей 18 века, взявшихся пропихивать вегетарианство в сутры (причем в регионе, где это неизбежно обречено на провал)? Какая-то тайная лига овощеводов, видимо...


Странно... Вот цитата из Введения Д.Т.Судзуки к его переводу Ланкаватары:




> Как это имеет место и с другими буддистскими текстами, на уровне имеющихся у нас сейчас сведений об истории Индии представляется совершенно невозможным установить «возраст» Ланкаватары. Единственное, что можно утверждать с достаточной уверенностью, это что она была составлена до 443 в. н. э., когда был выполнен, как сообщается в летописях, первый китайский перевод. Но это не означает, что весь текст сутры, каким мы знаем его сейчас, существовал уже тогда, поскольку известно, что в более поздних переводах, относящихся к 513 и 700-704 годам, содержатся разделы Дхарани и Сагатхакам, отсутствующие в версии 443 года (династия Сун). Кроме того, глава, посвящённая мясоедению, также подверглась определённым изменениям, особенно в версии 513 года (династия Вэй).


Вопрос у меня, собственно, по поводу датировки момента начала «пропихивания вегетарианства в сутры»...  :Smilie: 
?

----------


## Legba

> Вопрос у меня, собственно, по поводу датировки момента начала «пропихивания вегетарианства в сутры»... 
> ?


А! Проклятые овощеводы окопались в глубине веков!!!
Но ничего, мы выведем их на чистую воду!!! :Big Grin:

----------


## PampKin Head

> А! Проклятые овощеводы окопались в глубине веков!!!
> Но ничего, мы выведем их на чистую воду!!!


Судзуки, кста, в свое издание данную  главу не включил. Наверное, отвратный мясоед! Опять овощеедов подставили!!!

 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Huandi

> Проклятые овощеводы


Правильно говорить: "последователи Девадатты".

----------


## Gaza

Мне вот позиция : " эту овцу зарезали не для меня и потому я могу её есть" кажется вообще детской и трусливой. Не обижайтесь никто пожалуйста. Даже если в каждой сутре это будет написано не поверю. Не мог Будда такой жалкий детский лепет рекомендовать.

 Скупщик краденного несёт уголовною ответстенность как соучастник. Людям это очевидно. А то, что скупщик мяса соучастник не очевидно?
 Если бы просто говорили: "ем мясо потому что не придаю этому особого значения, не хочу себя насиловать, есть вещи поважнее."  То нет вопросов. Всё нормально.

И ещё почему речь идёт только о Ланкаватара-сутре? А эти?

Сурангама-Сутра: 

Цель практик Дхьяны и попыток достижения Самадхи состоит в том, чтобы избежать страданий жизни, но ища избавления от страданий для себя, как можем мы продолжать причинять его другим? До тех пор, пока вы не научитесь контролировать свой ум до такой степени, что самоя мысль о жестокости или убийстве будет вам противна, не избежать вам оков бытия... После моей Паринирваны в последнюю Кальпу, всевозможные демоны будут являться повсюду, обманывая людей и внушая им, что они могут продолжать питаться плотью и достигнуть при этом Просветления... Как может Бхикшу, желающий стать освободителем всех прочих, сам жить за счёт крови и плоти других живых существ

Махапаринирвана-Сутра:
"Употребление мяса в пищу уничтожает зерно великого сострадания"

----------


## Буль

Gaza, эту свою позицию Вы уже высказывали здесь столь многократно что, по-моему, форумчане её уже наизусть выучили. Ну вот Вы так считаете - ну и считайте себе на здоровье! Почему Вы не даёте людям права считать по-другому?

----------


## Legba

Вопрос про аутентичность текстов как-то замяли...
Что неясно...
Итак, правильно ли я понимаю, что большинство форумчан признает соответствующие места в Ланкаватара Сутре, Махапаринирвана Сутре, Калачакра Тантре и т.д. - позднейшими еретическими добавлениями?

И, доп. вопрос. А почему не счесть концепцию "троичной чистоты" - позднейшей припиской? В конце концов, источников, на нее указывающих - исчезающе мало.  :Wink: 

Поймите правильно, господа. У меня вовсе нет желания, чтобы у кого-то "треснул кожзам".  :Smilie:  Мне только интересно - как правильно-то, все таки. Понятно, чьо обстоятельства бывают разные, для безногих простирания и обходы - неосуществимы.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Судзуки, кста, в свое издание данную  главу не включил. Наверное, отвратный мясоед! Опять овощеедов подставили!!!


Неправда.  :Smilie:  Судзуки перевёл и издал в переводе _весь известный на тот момент_ текст Ланкаватары. Желающие могут скачать скан его перевода (и/или HTML-версию оного) отсюда.

----------


## Legba

И вот - любопытный вопрос.
Обладает ли любое мясо в магазине тройственной чистотой?

С одной стороны - да, обладает. Эту коровку/свинку/курочку грохнули вовсе не персонально для меня. Про меня лично - даже не думали.

С другой стороны - нет. Животные забиты для любого покупателя мяса. Покупая мясо, я создаю спрос - значит косвенно способствую.

Во времена Бхагавана все было, более или менее, очевидно. Монахам подавали еду - ту, которую ели сами. Ели с мясом - подавали с мясом. В этом контексте _спрос_ не создается - если бы не подали монахам - схрумкали бы сами. А убивать спецом для монахов - низзя. Сейчас, для мирян, положение несколько иное...

----------


## Ондрий

> С другой стороны - нет. Животные забиты для любого покупателя мяса. Покупая мясо, я создаю спрос - значит косвенно способствую.


Не согласен. Вы (я, или другой) не создаете спрос, потому что спрос УЖЕ создан с вами или без вас. Исторически так сложилось ). Далее, с вашим примером будет аналогично - если вы (я, другой) не съедите мясо - его выбросят. Не съедят сами - а выбросят, т.к. ваша потенциальная порция мяса не куплена, придет в негодность по сан.нормам и будет утилизована. Это называется перепроизводство и для каждого магазина существует уже заложенный в цену процент, который будет списан на отходы (неправильные хранение, транспортировка, сбыт партии товара не состоялся 100% и т.д.)

Другое дело, если бы случился массовый саботаж мясоедов - то тогда, *реально* снизившийся спрос повлияет только на то, что сократят выращивание поголовья скота. Животных которые _уже_ существуют и выращены на фермах спасти личным отказом невозможно.

Такова совр. экономика. Увы, мы не живем натуральным хозяйством и индивид не может влиять на спрос/предложение.

----------


## Буль

> Другое дело, если бы случился массовый саботаж мясоедов - то тогда, *реально* снизившийся спрос повлияет только на то, что сократят выращивание поголовья скота.


Даже если саботаж станет очень массовым - забой скота сократится в меньшей степени: это в значительной степени скомпенсируется увеличением потребительской доли менее имущих слоёв населения (мясо станет дешевле, и они смогут потреблять его в бОльших количествах), так же стабилизирующую роль сыграет молочная промышленность, для которой красное мясо является всего лишь отходом производства. Чем больше людей откажется от мяса - тем больше людей перейдёт на потребление молочных продуктов, стимулируя тем самым увеличение поголовья коров молочных пород и, как следствие, увеличение убоя телят и старых дойных коров. Только вместо сковородок это мясо будет уходить в миски кошек и собак. Свиньям и курам скорее всего "светит" геноцид, а для овец и кроликов вряд ли что-то изменится в ближайшее время - мех и шерсть ещё долго будут в цене.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Неправда.  Судзуки перевёл и издал в переводе _весь известный на тот момент_ текст Ланкаватары. Желающие могут скачать скан его перевода (и/или HTML-версию оного) отсюда.


Ой! Давайте вместе искать неправду...



> *Дуайт Годдард
> Сутра о самовыявлении Благородной Мудрости*
> [К публикации перевода Ланкаватара-сутры, выполненного на основе подготовленного проф. Д. Т. Судзуки]
> ...
> Исследования профессора Д. Т. Судзуки, посвящённые Ланкаватара-сутре, были изданы в 1929 году, а его перевод Ланкаватары — в *1932 (изд-во George Routledge & Son, London)*. Эти издания пробудили большой интерес к Ланкаватаре, почти неизвестной европейцам до появления этих книг. Вызвали они и искреннее восхищение образованностью проф. Судзуки, а также терпением, проявленным им при решении столь серьёзной научной задачи.
> 
> В силу особенностей оригинального санскритского материала, его английский перевод представляет собою текст, достаточно непростой для чтения, и проф. Судзуки понимал, что для того, чтобы сутра могла стать доступной широкому читателю, было совершенно необходимо особое редактирование, способствующее более лёгкому её восприятию. Потому он поощрял сотрудничавшего с ним редактора взять на себя эту непростую работу, но, конечно, сам проф. Судзуки ни в коей мере не ответственен за конечный характер текста сутры либо его толкования.
> 
> Прежде всего, при* общем упрощении, предпринятом редактором, оказались целиком опущены длинная вводная глава, глава, посвящённая «поеданию мяса», и глава о дхарани1 — как являющиеся более поздними вставками и не имеющие прямого отношения к тематике сутры.* Длинная стихотворная глава также подверглась сокращению как невнятная и изобилующая повторами; что до содержания её стихов, оно приводится в прозаических разделах, потому для упрощения восприятия сутры сами стихи в большинстве своём могут быть опущены без особого ущерба. Кроме того, некоторые небольшие периоды текста были изъяты в силу их невнятности либо поскольку они не производят впечатления добавляющих что-либо существенное к прояснению основной идеи сутры.
> ...


Заговор мясоедов в действии!

----------


## PampKin Head

http://anthropology.ru/ru/texts/torc...ddhism_04.html
...
*Введение в буддологию
Торчинов Е.А*



> «Ланкаватара» — одна из самых беспорядочных и даже несколько путаных и противоречивых. По-видимому, существующий ныне текст является результатом неоднократного переписывания и механического соединения разных редакций и вариантов этого памятника.
> ...
> *Дополнительная (десятая) глава этой сутры, известная как «Сагатхакам», содержит некоторые доктрины, вступающие в противоречие с нормативным буддийским пониманием принципа анатмавады. Не исключено, что древние переписчики просто по ошибке вложили в уста Будде заявления оппонентов буддизма, тезисы которых опровергаются в других частях сутры.*

----------


## Huandi

А вот еще можно такой пример. Возьмем фантастику, где человечество оказывается неким сельскохозяйственным стадом других существ.  Так вот, представим, что некто из тех нехороших существ оказывается "вегетарианцем", и решает "защищать людей". То есть, собирается прекратить их производство на фермах. На волю отпускать, конечно, людей никто не станет - не выживут, уже измененная генетика, и отсутствие возможных мест для дикого обитания. А вот перестать их размножать - это можно. Из любви к людям, разумеется.

----------


## Legba

Не к теме мяса - а вообще. "Сутра" - сказанное Буддой. У кого-же в пятом-то веке рука поднялась что-либо дописывать - вот что у меня в голове слабо укладывается. Одно дело - комментарии. И совсем другое - взять и собственные соображения приписать Бхагавану. Как-то крутовато, мне кажется. 
Кстати. Шабкар цитирует "Ангулимала Сутру" - и там речь идет от лица Манджушри. В той сутре (перевод Парибка) коя мне известна - ни о Манджушри, ни о мясе - ни слова. Есть какой то совершенно отличный, махаянский вариант сутры?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Не к теме мяса - а вообще. "Сутра" - сказанное Буддой. У кого-же в пятом-то веке рука поднялась что-либо дописывать - вот что у меня в голове слабо укладывается. Одно дело - комментарии. И совсем другое - взять и собственные соображения приписать Бхагавану. Как-то крутовато, мне кажется.


Вы просто не верите в людей. (с) 

 :Big Grin: 




> Кстати. Шабкар цитирует "Ангулимала Сутру" - и там речь идет от лица Манджушри. В той сутре (перевод Парибка) коя мне известна - ни о Манджушри, ни о мясе - ни слова. Есть какой то совершенно отличный, махаянский вариант сутры?


...
"Сутра" - сказанное Буддой. У кого-же в  *двадцатом*-то веке рука поднялась что-либо  *не переводить* - вот что у меня в голове слабо укладывается. Одно дело - комментарии. И совсем другое - взять и *сократить*. Как-то крутовато, мне кажется.
...
А если серьезно, то какие-то кардинальные расхождения в одних и тех же местах. Имхо, такие залипухи требуют обширного разъяснения со стороны "хранящих Дхарму/Дхамму в чистоте".

p.S. Предлагаю рассмотреть вариант: "это все наги дописали в махаянский вариант".

----------


## ullu

> Это не моя позиция, это вот так есть. Если вы хотите услышать мое мнение, то мне это не нравится. Но, это ничего не меняет: сейчас нет никаких коров вне мясной, мясо-молочной и молочной пород, хоть ты тресни.


"Так и есть" - это то, что не может быть изменено, потому что таково устройство мироздания и члеовек не может этого изменить ни для мира, ни для себя самого.
Клеши у коровы - так и есть, природа Будды у коровы - так и есть.
А объект мясо-молочной промышленности - это может быть изменено, не обязательно придерживаться этого взгляда на корову.
Потому что корова не только объект мясо-молочной промышленности, но и живое существо, у которого есть страх, которое чувствует приятное и неприятное, боль , голод и жажду и т.д.
Можно смотреть на нее со второй позиции, например. И формировать свое поведение опираясь на вторую позицию, а не на первую.
Почему нет?

Свиней вон уже разводят как домашних питомцев, а не как животных на мясо.
Может и до коров очередь дойдет.

----------


## PampKin Head

У меня такое впечатление, что дело так:

- А теперь те, кто не Арья-Бодхисаттвы или не верует в Ригпу, заткнули уши и отвернулись. Так! Все заткнули? .... Итак: тот, кто ест мясо - не может быть моим учеником...

[далее по тексту]

Я все сказал Арья-Бодхисаттвам. Текст запечатать, нагам - хранить... 

[показывает заткнувшим уши] Можно продолжать слушать! 4 Благородные Истины - это...

----------


## Ондрий

> А вот еще можно такой пример. Возьмем фантастику, где человечество оказывается неким сельскохозяйственным стадом других существ.


дык эта... нас уже размножают. Черные тени - летуны.. КК давно все про них поведал.

----------


## Ануруддха

> Не согласен. Вы (я, или другой) не создаете спрос, потому что спрос УЖЕ создан с вами или без вас.


Что-то сильно напоминает: "Все уже украдено до нас…" (с).

----------


## Калдэн

> Даже если саботаж станет очень массовым - забой скота сократится в меньшей степени: это в значительной степени скомпенсируется увеличением потребительской доли менее имущих слоёв населения (мясо станет дешевле, и они смогут потреблять его в бОльших количествах), так же стабилизирующую роль сыграет молочная промышленность, для которой красное мясо является всего лишь отходом производства. Чем больше людей откажется от мяса - тем больше людей перейдёт на потребление молочных продуктов, стимулируя тем самым увеличение поголовья коров молочных пород и, как следствие, увеличение убоя телят и старых дойных коров. Только вместо сковородок это мясо будет уходить в миски кошек и собак. Свиньям и курам скорее всего "светит" геноцид, а для овец и кроликов вряд ли что-то изменится в ближайшее время - мех и шерсть ещё долго будут в цене.


Мы - часть природы. Вы кому сочувствуете - зайчикам или волчикам ?
Так что лучше без "если бы" и "ка бы".
Мне тоже противно массовый забой живности на потребу нам или якобы "голодающим". Особенно смотреть рекламу мясокомбинатов и производителей всяких "Дымов", "Микоян", Кампомос","Малаховский" и пр. и прочии ...
Но вспомните Пелевина "Эмпаер Ви". Вам  там " вампир-толстовец" никогого не напоминает ?

----------


## Кумо

да

----------


## Поляков

> Потому что корова не только объект мясо-молочной промышленности, но и живое существо, у которого есть страх, которое чувствует приятное и неприятное, боль , голод и жажду и т.д.
> Можно смотреть на нее со второй позиции, например. И формировать свое поведение опираясь на вторую позицию, а не на первую.
> Почему нет?


Разве это что-то изменит в судьбе коровы?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ой! Давайте вместе искать неправду...
> Заговор мясоедов в действии!


Это — версия Годдарда, предельно сокращённая и «популяризированная» (_«чтобы сделать чтение сутры лёгким или приятным»_).
При этом, опять согласно словам самого Годдарда: _«...конечно, сам проф. Судзуки ни в коей мере не ответственен за конечный характер текста сутры либо его толкования»_ (см. приведенную Вами цитату). Пояснение — глава «О поедании мяса» очень пространная... Хотя не самая большая в сутре.  :Smilie: 
Что же касается мнения *самого Судзуки* по поводу датировки списков Ланкаватары, я его процитировал ранее.
Потому «неправду» искать в _версии Годдарда_ — самое место.  :Smilie: 
Искать же «правду» — либо по приведенному мною ранее линку (там англоязычный перевод самого Судзуки; ничего, что повторяюсь?  :Smilie: ), либо — http://daolao.ru/Lankavatara/*lanka_full*/lanka_ogl.htm, где выложен перевод с санскритского текста, составленного Бунъю Нандзё, *полный перевод* которого и был некогда выполнен почтенным Судзуки.
И убедительная просьба: не путать главу 8 («О поедании...») и 10 (Сагатхакам).  :Smilie: 
Ещё: поскольку уж мне довелось перевести эту сутру с санскрита (и неоднократно её вычитывать ещё и в двух переводах на англ.), могу сказать с полной убеждённостью: никаких противоречий в сутре нет. Они — кажущиеся.  :Smilie:  Хотя «разрывы» и явные вставки (_именно в Сагатхакам_, где в финале наставления даёт уже не сам Благодатный, а некто Сомагупта...) место имеют.

----------


## ullu

> Разве это что-то изменит в судьбе коровы?


Возможно.
Возомжно вы встретитесь с человеком, который будет работать на ферме, и он переймет от вас такое отношение, передаст такое отношение другим и будет внимательно заботится о коровах в дальнейшем, например, и другие будут тоже более внимательны....и так по цепочке. Хотя это конечно довольно идеалистическая картинка, но здесь есть шанс, а по другому шанса вообще нет.
Да много ситуаций возможно , в которых отношение к корове сможет если не помочь ей избежать страданий , сопутствующих её рождению, то хотя бы уменьшить их.
То есть напридумывать я сейчас много чего могу. Но не факт что хоть что-то из этого произойдет с вами. 

p.s Я кстати не думаю, что отсуствие ферм это очень хороший выход.
Потмоу что я думаю что коровой она родилась не из-за хорошей кармы.
Карма у нее такая , родится животным которое будут сначала использовать , а потом убьют.
Она не может родится ни кем другим и не может избежать ни использования, ни убийства. 
Поэтмоу если её выгнать с фермы то что с ней будет? Как её будут использовать, как её убьют? Может быть ещё более зверским способом.
А если не дать таким существам возожмности родится коровой, то где они вынуждены будут рождаться? Может голодными духами, может в адах..
Ведь они сами создают свое негативное рождение, невозможно их остановить.

----------


## Поляков

> Возомжно вы встретитесь с человеком, который будет работать на ферме, и он переймет от вас такое отношение, передаст такое отношение другим и будет внимательно заботится о коровах в дальнейшем, например, и другие будут тоже более внимательны....и так по цепочке. Хотя это конечно довольно идеалистическая картинка, но здесь есть шанс, а по другому шанса вообще нет.


 :Smilie:  Нет никаких шансов вообще. Как я уже писал, коров и прочую живность никто не мучает специально (люди, конечно, всякие есть): за ними ухаживают так, что их вольные сородичи в природе живут хуже и беднее.

----------


## Буль

> Не к теме мяса - а вообще. "Сутра" - сказанное Буддой. У кого-же в пятом-то веке рука поднялась что-либо дописывать - вот что у меня в голове слабо укладывается. Одно дело - комментарии. И совсем другое - взять и собственные соображения приписать Бхагавану. Как-то крутовато, мне кажется.


_Из практики спецслужб_: очень трудно убедить обычного человека убить другого человека. Но если убедить первого что второй является убийцей его матери или ребёнка...  Короче - изменить в сознании человека оценку деяния с "низменной" на "благородную"...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Gaza

> Gaza, эту свою позицию Вы уже высказывали здесь столь многократно что, по-моему, форумчане её уже наизусть выучили. Ну вот Вы так считаете - ну и считайте себе на здоровье! Почему Вы не даёте людям права считать по-другому?


Бао, Вы если хотите отследить, чтобы на форуме не было повторов то я Вам помогу. Вот этот аргумент - что отказываясь покупать мясо мы никого не спасаем приводился, наверное, раз триста. Наверное, он очень красив и убедителен. Только на него давно ответили. Тоже не раз.

 А в целом с Вами согласен и постараюсь тему эту больше не поддерживать  :Smilie: .

----------


## Юй Кан

> Возомжно вы встретитесь с человеком, который будет работать на ферме, и он переймет от вас такое отношение, передаст такое отношение другим и будет внимательно заботится о коровах в дальнейшем, например, и другие будут тоже более внимательны....и так по цепочке. Хотя это конечно довольно идеалистическая картинка, но здесь есть шанс, а по другому шанса вообще нет.
> Да много ситуаций возможно , в которых отношение к корове сможет если не помочь ей избежать страданий , сопутствующих её рождению, то хотя бы уменьшить их.


Мой респект ullu.  :Smilie: 
Но, встрянув  :Confused:  в этот дебат с г-ном Поляковым, я думал себе, что всем известно банальное: «Изменение мира следует начинать с себя».
И, уж коли — Кали, следует (по мне, никому не навязываю  :Smilie: ) в пределах возможного не токмо минимизировать своё потребление/злоупотребление «продуктовых благ цивилизации», но и всемерно устранять в себе всяческое циничное/неблагодарное отношение к существам, чьими плодами/плотью питаешься. Даже если не можешь никак повлиять непосредственно на их судьбу.
Как-то тако вот.  :Smilie:

----------


## ullu

> Нет никаких шансов вообще. Как я уже писал, коров и прочую живность никто не мучает специально (люди, конечно, всякие есть): за ними ухаживают так, что их вольные сородичи в природе живут хуже и беднее.


Есть ещё один шанс, не значительный  :Smilie: 
Если вы , нарпимер, воспитываете детей и не объясняете им, что коровы это живые существа, то детям будет сложно развивать сострадание к коровам. И они будут думать, что мир устроен хорошо. Коровы дают молоко, мы его пьем, все замечательно.
А если дети ( и взрослые) не будут думать, что мир устроен хорошо, то они смогут понять, что мы в сансаре. Освободится...и корова тоже получит свой шанс.

Ну вот и хорошо ещё бы что бы на бойнях тоже с ними обращались нормально.
То что кто-то должен умереть не значит, что он должен умереть зверским образом.

----------


## Буль

> дык эта... нас уже размножают. Черные тени - летуны.. КК давно все про них поведал.


Вообще-то нас размножают объекты, которые мы называем ДНК. Размножают, видоизменяют и убивают (см. концевая недорепликация ДНК). И ничего - мы радуемся жизни, пока нас не убили. 

PS: вот бы волонтёры, помогающие отдельным людям, не бросали высшее образование, глядишь - и решили бы эту проблему...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Буль

> Мы - часть природы. Вы кому сочувствуете - зайчикам или волчикам ?


В чём-то зайчикам, в чём-то - волчикам, а в чём-то и всем сразу...




> Так что лучше без "если бы" и "ка бы".


тогда бы не было бы ни планирования, ни программирования  :Wink: 




> Но вспомните Пелевина "Эмпаер Ви". Вам  там " вампир-толстовец" никогого не напоминает ?


Не читал.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Это — версия Годдарда, предельно сокращённая и «популяризированная» (_«чтобы сделать чтение сутры лёгким или приятным»_).
> При этом, опять согласно словам самого Годдарда: _«...конечно, сам проф. Судзуки ни в коей мере не ответственен за конечный характер текста сутры либо его толкования»_ (см. приведенную Вами цитату). Пояснение — глава «О поедании мяса» очень пространная... Хотя не самая большая в сутре. 
> Что же касается мнения *самого Судзуки* по поводу датировки списков Ланкаватары, я его процитировал ранее.
> Потому «неправду» искать в _версии Годдарда_ — самое место.


Т.е. перевод Годдарда - без восьмой и десятой главы, а перевод 32-года только без 10-й?




> Искать же «правду» — либо по приведенному мною ранее линку (там англоязычный перевод самого Судзуки; ничего, что повторяюсь? ), либо — http://daolao.ru/Lankavatara/*lanka_full*/lanka_ogl.htm, где выложен перевод с санскритского текста, составленного Бунъю Нандзё, *полный перевод* которого и был некогда выполнен почтенным Судзуки.
> И убедительная просьба: не путать главу 8 («О поедании...») и 10 (Сагатхакам).


А я не путаю. У меня просто вызывает удивление отсутствие 10-й в издании 32 года.

8 действительно присутствует в оном лондонском.




> Ещё: поскольку уж мне довелось перевести эту сутру с санскрита (и неоднократно её вычитывать ещё и в двух переводах на англ.), могу сказать с полной убеждённостью: никаких противоречий в сутре нет. Они — кажущиеся.  Хотя «разрывы» и явные вставки (_именно в Сагатхакам_, где в финале наставления даёт уже не сам Благодатный, а некто Сомагупта...) место имеют.


Вы меня с Торчиновым не путаете? Цитата про противоречия - из его курса (http://anthropology.ru/ru/texts/torc...ddhism_04.html). Если вы переводили сутру с санскрита и утверждаете, что все там кошерно до 10 главы, то почему бы не заявить: Торчинов был не прав. Вы правы, он - нет.

Бесспорно, вам стоит объявить о своем понимании тибетской Сангхе, которая *продолжает употреблять мясо* вследствие неведения относительно достоверных Слов Победоносного по данному поводу. Не оставляйте их в заблуждении, которое длится более тысячи лет!

----------


## Поляков

> Если вы , нарпимер, воспитываете детей и не объясняете им, что коровы это живые существа, то детям будет сложно развивать сострадание к коровам. И они будут думать, что мир устроен хорошо. 
> 
> А если дети ( и взрослые) не будут думать, что мир устроен хорошо, то они смогут понять, что мы в сансаре.


Собственно, вот это и интересно, кто в результате остается в плюсе: корова или человек?




> Ну вот и хорошо ещё бы что бы на бойнях тоже с ними обращались нормально. То что кто-то должен умереть не значит, что он должен умереть зверским образом.


Нормально обращаются. Я как-то общался с забойщиком с 30-летним стажем: убивают максимально быстро. Никому проблем не надо.

----------


## Калдэн

> В чём-то зайчикам, в чём-то - волчикам, а в чём-то и всем сразу...


Не убивайте  своё время ...

----------


## Ондрий

а я на вых. так шашлычка со специями классно поел..

----------


## Аньезка

> а я на вых. так шашлычка со специями классно поел..


Молодец. Согласно тому, что сказал Кармапа на Монламе, этим действием ты сократил жизнь ЕС Далай Ламы.
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=11270

----------


## Ондрий

> Молодец. Согласно тому, что сказал Кармапа на Монламе, этим действием ты сократил жизнь ЕС Далай Ламы.
> http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=11270


Поймали за руку.. ага  :Smilie: 


У Кармапы может быть свое мнение. Имеет право.

Существует принцип введенный Цонкапой:
Полагайся на слова Гуру,
Если есть сомнения, проверь на соответствие словам великих Учителей прошлого,
Если есть сомнения в них - проверяй на соответствие словам Будды Шакьямуни.

Много раз было высказано, что Будда Шакьямуни нигде не говорил, что потребители мяса сокращают жизнь своим Гуру.

----------


## Аньезка

> Если есть сомнения в них - проверяй на соответствие словам Будды Шакьямуни.





> "Во имя идеалов добра и чистоты, Бодхисаттве надлежит воздерживаться от употребления в пищу умерщвленной плоти, рождённой от семени, крови и тому подобного. Во избежание устрашения животных и внушения им ужаса, Бодхисаттва, добивающийся обретения сострадания, да не вкушает плоти живых существ...
>   Неверно то, что мясо годится в пищу, коль скоро животное не было убито вами самостоятельно, по вашему приказу либо намеренно не предназначалось вам... запомните, в будущем могут придти те..., кто под влиянием своей привязанности к мясу, будут выстраивать разнообразные хитроумные аргументы в оправдание мясоедения...
>   Как бы то ни было... употребление мяса в любом виде, любым способом, в любом месте однозначно и навсегда запрещено... Мясо же употреблять я никому не дозволял, не дозволяю и не буду дозволять впредь..."


С. Будда Шакьямуни

----------


## ullu

> Собственно, вот это и интересно, кто в результате остается в плюсе: корова или человек?


Обе стороны. 



> Нормально обращаются. Я как-то общался с забойщиком с 30-летним стажем: убивают максимально быстро. Никому проблем не надо.


А фильмы про бойни откуда? Специально снимали ?
Да и в общем я за свою жизнь тоже видела не мало случаев не нормального обращения с животными, тоже не первый день на свете живу вообще то. В основе этого обращения лежит потребительское отношение к животным.

Простой пример, правда не из мясо-молочной промышленности. Отлов лосося. Сколько подгнившей рыбы выбрасывается из-за того, что судно вовремя не сдало рыбу на переработку? Иногда целые горы.
Я просто плотно не занималась изучением мясо-молочной промышленности, ноя думаю если занятся, то найдется масса подобных примеров.
И это отношение прорастает вообще во все области , и заканчивается тем, что людям становится плевать и друг на друга в итоге, и на среду своего обитания и вообще на все. Я взял, а дальше хоть трава не расти.
Мне не нравится это. Я не хочу что бы в моем уме такое отношение возникало к чему бы то нибыло. Тем более к тем, кто может сам страдать от такого отношения.

----------


## Вова Л.

В прошлом году в Германии был скандал по поводу того, как содержат животных на некоторых фермах. По новостям показывали пару кадров - ужас - животные в каких-то подвалах, без света, лежат полудохлые куры, свинья грызет бок другой свинье, без агрессии, так как будто комбикорм ест, та же уже, видимо, почти что при смерти - фактически не сопротивлятеся. Бррр, аж сейчас пронимает, как вспомню. А ведь это в Германии. Что говорить про СНГ?!

----------


## Huandi

> А ведь это в Германии. Что говорить про СНГ?!


А что у нас с Германией? Как будто промышленное уничтожение людей придумали в СНГ, да?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Т.е. перевод Годдарда - без восьмой и десятой главы, а перевод 32-года только без 10-й?
> [...]
> А я не путаю. У меня просто вызывает удивление отсутствие 10-й в издании 32 года.
> 8 действительно присутствует в оном лондонском.


Так возрадуемся же тому, что нечто кем-то как-то искомое хоть где-то кое-как всё же присутствует!




> Вы меня с Торчиновым не путаете? Цитата про противоречия - из его курса (http://anthropology.ru/ru/texts/torc...ddhism_04.html). Если вы переводили сутру с санскрита и утверждаете, что все там кошерно до 10 главы, то почему бы не заявить: Торчинов был не прав. Вы правы, он - нет.


Самое, по мне, замечательное, что и тут (как всегда) каждый может выбрать: что или кто для него правее/кошернее, продолжая оставаться совершенно кошерно-свободным в пределах собственных иллюзий, для обоснования кошерности коих завсегда можно сыскать и подходящую сутру.

----------


## Pavel

> А что у нас с Германией? Как будто промышленное уничтожение людей придумали в СНГ, да?


В германии сегодня поддерживается порядок, согласно которому человеку, принесшему в ветлечебницу сбитого машиной ежика, выплачивается премия

----------


## Поляков

> В германии сегодня поддерживается порядок, согласно которому человеку, принесшему в ветлечебницу сбитого машиной ежика, выплачивается премия


Я, конечно, извиняюсь, но скажу как автомобилист: ежика, сбитого машиной, никуда относить уже не нужно. Да и не бывает ежиков сбитых машиной, бывают ежи, которые были раздавлены колесами.

----------


## Skyku

> ...
> запомните, в будущем могут придти те..., кто под влиянием своей привязанности к мясу, будут выстраивать разнообразные хитроумные аргументы в оправдание мясоедения...
> Мясо же употреблять я никому не дозволял, не дозволяю и не буду дозволять впредь..." 
> 
> С. Будда Шакьямуни


Источник?

Гугл выдал такое - ссылка1, ссылка2, ссылка3. Всюду одни и те же отрывки, без ссылок на весь текст в интернете.
Если "Ланкаватара-Сутра" такой же достоверности источник как и "Евангелие мира от Есеев" - то все понятно.
Но там есть и:
"Найдутся глупцы, которые в будущем станут утверждать, будто я позволял есть мясную пищу и сам ел мясо, но знайте же, что я никому не позволял есть мясо, не позволяю сейчас и никогда не позволю в будущем, нигде, ни при каких обстоятельствах и ни в каком виде; это раз и навсегда запрещено для всех и каждого".
(Дхаммапада) - ???
Читал не раз, потому что небольшая, но такого отрывка не помню...

----------


## Huandi

> В германии сегодня поддерживается порядок, согласно которому человеку, принесшему в ветлечебницу сбитого машиной ежика, выплачивается премия


То есть, бесплатно из жалости никто не носит.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Источник?
> [...]
> Всюду одни и те же отрывки, без ссылок на весь текст в интернете.
> Если "Ланкаватара-Сутра" такой же достоверности источник как и "Евангелие мира от Есеев" - то все понятно.


Попробую ещё чуть по поводу Ланкаватары.  :Smilie: 




> «Эта глава о поедании мяса — ещё одно более позднее добавление к тексту сутры, возникшее, вероятно, ещё раньше чем глава “Вопросы Раваны”. Появляется она уже в китайском переводе времён династии Сун, однако в трёх китайских версиях представлена в более кратком виде, в соотношении Сун = 1, Tан = 2, Вэй = 3. Весьма вероятно, что употребление мяса в пищу было в большей или меньшей степени распространено среди ранних буддистов, что стало предметом серьёзных нападок со стороны их противников. Буддистам времён Ланкаватары это не нравилось, в силу чего, видимо, и возникло дополнение к сутре, отличительной чертой которого является его извинительный тон». — Примечание Д. Судзуки [к его переводу главы 8 Ланкаватара-сутры «О поедании мяса»].





> Но там есть и:
> "Найдутся глупцы, которые в будущем станут утверждать, будто я позволял есть мясную пищу и сам ел мясо, но знайте же, что я никому не позволял есть мясо, не позволяю сейчас и никогда не позволю в будущем, нигде, ни при каких обстоятельствах и ни в каком виде; это раз и навсегда запрещено для всех и каждого".
> (Дхаммапада) - ???


По смыслу это — свёртка сказанного в той же Ланкаватара-сутре:




> Далее, Махамати, [ученикам своим] я позволяю пищу, кою приемлют благородные и отвергают неблагородные — приносящую пользу и не способствующую возникновению омрачений, (250) почитаемую благою всеми древними риши. А именно: рис, ячмень, пшеницу, горох, фасоль, чечевицу и им подобное, масло очищенное, масло кунжутное, мёд, мелассу, сахар кусковой, тростниковый, неочищенный и им подобное. Еда, приготовленная из этого, соответствует обету [бодхисаттвы]. В будущем, Махамати, явятся отдельные омрачённые люди, пребывающие во власти [воззрений, присущих] семействам (кула), употребляющим мясо в пищу, и страстно жаждущие употребления мяса. Они будут возглашать и предписывать множественные [новые] монашеские правила и предписания, однако пища, ранее упомянутая, подносится не им. Она предлагается бодхисаттвам-махасаттвам, почитающим достигнутое первым Победителем, — им, умножающим благие корни, уверовавшим [в Дхарму], свободным от различения, многим принадлежащим к семейству странствующим монахам, живущим подаянием, всем сыновьям и дочерям этого благородного семейства, не обусловленным телом, существованием и имуществом, не жаждущим наслаждения изысканной пищей, свободным от [плотских] желаний, преисполненным сострадания, желающим всем существам, как и себе, выхода [из сансары] и воспринимающим их с любовью, как своего единственного ребёнка.





> Также, Махамати, нигде и никогда не употребляющий [в пищу] мясного не причастен к убийству [живых существ]. Большею частью, Махамати, (253) невинных чувствующих существ убивают из соображений выгоды и лишь изредка — по иной причине. Неумеренно же предаваясь противоестественному пристрастию к мясу, Махамати, люди доходят до поедания и человеческой плоти. Тем более что зачастую, Махамати, омрачённые, причастные к поеданию мяса животных и птиц другими существами, ставящие силки, сети и ограды, каковы безжалостные птицеловы, овцеводы и рыбаки, убивают самых разных невинных чувствующих существ, обитающих в воздухе, на суше и в море, [только] ради выгоды. И среди них, Махамати, есть даже такие, кои никогда не испытывают сострадания, жестокосердные, подобные ракшасам, убивающие и поедающие других без малейших признаков жалости. 
> 
> Кроме того, Махамати, для шраваков неприемлема подносимая им [пища], о которой им может быть известно, что она содержит мясо, как бы она ни была добыта, приготовлена и предложена [подающим её]. Однако в будущем, Махамати, появятся омрачённые, оставившие дом, подобно [тому, как] сказано в моём учении, слывущие сыновьями Шакья[муни] и носящие в качестве отличительного знака монашеское одеяние, но с умами, повреждёнными ложными суждениями. Будучи привержены ложным суждениям о существовании тела, они будут рассуждать о множественных различиях в соблюдении обетов и предписаний и, исходя из страстного влечения [к мясному], (254) оправдывать поедание мяса, изощрённо сочетая ложные суждения. И, полагая, будто в данных мною [наставлениях] содержится ложное суждение о не-существовании [тела], будут отстаивать воображаемую причину его возникновения. Также они будут утверждать, будто для явленных в этом мире мясная пища позволена Благодатным и будто бы им самим сказано, что пища сия — благая и вкушали её и Татхагаты. Однако, Махамати, нигде в сутрах [мясо] не упоминается как пища благая или к принятию разрешённая. 
> 
> Ведь если бы я, Махамати, намеревался дать [подобное] разрешение [на употребление мяса] или допустить [эту пищу как приемлемую] для шраваков, то не запрещал бы мясное и не отвергал его употребление совершенствующимися в доброжелательности йогинами-йогачаринами, уединяющимися в местах погребения, преданными Махаяне сыновьями и дочерями благородного семейства, стремящимися воспринимать каждое существо как своего единственного ребёнка. [Однако,] Махамати, мясная пища запрещена всем стремящимся к постижению Дхармы сыновьям, и дочерям благородного семейства, следующим любой колеснице, уединяющимся в местах погребения, совершенствующимся в доброжелательности лесным отшельникам, йогинам-йогачаринам, наставникам в йогическом совершенствовании, желающим воспринимать каждое существо как своего единственного ребёнка. 
> 
> (255) В нравственных предписаниях, изложённых в виде словесных наставлений[, коим следовать надлежит] последовательно, в надлежащем порядке, как [при восхождении] по ступеням лестницы, и связывающих [воедино] три совершенства1, нигде не даётся объяснений такому запрету. Хотя затем вводится запрет на [употребление в пищу] мяса десяти [видов] животных, умерших [естественной смертью]. Однако в этой сутре всё [мясное] запрещается [к употреблению в пищу] для всех — в какой бы то ни было форме, каким-либо образом, в каком-либо месте и при каких бы то ни было обстоятельствах. Оттого, Махамати, я не разрешал, не разрешаю и не разрешу кому-либо мясную пищу. Говорю тебе [ещё раз], Махамати: мясная пища недопустима для [йогинов,] оставивших дом. Если же невежды, предавшие свою карму безысходным омрачениям, будут приписывать мне ложное утверждение, будто Татхагаты вкушали мясное, они будут разрушать себя в долгой ночи [сансары], вновь и вновь ввергаясь в круговорот смертей и рождений.





> Читал не раз, потому что небольшая, но такого отрывка не помню...


Вообще же есть целый тред на эту тему: здесь.

----------


## Ондрий

> С. Будда Шакьямуни


видимо, у нас с вами разное восприятие текста сообщений, где неоднократно доказывалось нелигитимность данных высказываний, приписываемых Б.Шакьямуни.

P.S. мой учитель Ело Ринпоче ест мясо. лично видел. Мне этого достаточно.

P.P.S. если на то пошло - то ванги давать на массовую белую публику гораздо бОльший косяк, чем поедание мяса, пагубность коего действа еще не доказана.

----------


## Этэйла

> Но там есть и:
> "Найдутся глупцы, которые в будущем станут утверждать, будто я позволял есть мясную пищу и сам ел мясо, но знайте же, что я никому не позволял есть мясо, не позволяю сейчас и никогда не позволю в будущем, нигде, ни при каких обстоятельствах и ни в каком виде; это раз и навсегда запрещено для всех и каждого".
> (Дхаммапада) - ???
> Читал не раз, потому что небольшая, но такого отрывка не помню...


Подскажите пожалуйста, где еще можно прочесть слова Будды Шакьямуни о запрете употребления в пищу мяса, если можно то не для монахов, а для мерян.

----------


## Юй Кан

> видимо, у нас с вами разное восприятие текста сообщений, где неоднократно доказывалось нелигитимность данных высказываний, приписываемых Б.Шакьямуни.
> 
> P.S. мой учитель Ело Ринпоче ест мясо. лично видел. Мне этого достаточно.
> 
> P.P.S. если на то пошло - то ванги давать на массовую белую публику гораздо бОльший косяк, чем поедание мяса, пагубность коего действа еще не доказана.


По поводу «Мне этого достаточно» встречал (на уровне смысла, ибо не помню источник): «Учитель важнее Будды, поскольку он — рядом!»
Так стоит ли подвергать сомнению сказанное в тех или иных сутрах, исходя лишь из особенностей Пути избранной Вами традиции?

----------


## Huandi

> отличительной чертой которого является его извинительный тон


Да, та глава вообще забавная - например, Будда в ней ссылается на то, что  "в сутрах не упоминается".    :Big Grin:

----------


## Skyku

> Подскажите пожалуйста, где еще можно прочесть слова Будды Шакьямуни о запрете употребления в пищу мяса


Не знаю.

В известном мне переводе Дхаммапады таких слов "...никому не позволял есть мясо, не позволяю сейчас и никогда не позволю в будущем..." не нахожу - «Дхаммапада»: Перевод с пали, введение и комментарии В.Н.Топорова. 1960г.
О Ланкаватара-Сутра, Сурангама-Сутра - споров много.

С "Употребление мяса в пищу уничтожает зерно великого сострадания".
(Махапаринирвана-Сутра) - вполне согласен. Тот кто развивает ("практикует") сострадание будет и комара жалеть убивать, и жука колорадского, и червя-паразита в желудке, и т.д.
Вопрос правда не этой темы - является ли практика сострадания - главной в буддизме, и развитие великого сострадания - конечной целью.

----------


## Юй Кан

Сорри, стоит ли того... ну, иллюзорные табуреты крушить, отстаивая *собственное* право есть мясо, следуя той или иной традиции или не следуя никакой?

Неужто кто-то из этих «крушителей» полагает, будто сможет переубедить отвергающих мясное и вынудить их *цитатами и собственным пренебрежительным отношением в цитатам иным* начать вновь употреблять в пищу плоть и соки чувствующих существ?

Иными словами: не являются ли такие дебаты со стороны мясоедов бесплодною попыткой _самооправдания_ в глазах вегетарианцев?

----------


## Fritz

Странные цитаты конечно, но сомнительные, отдаёт брахманистским предписательным дискурсом. Хотя, с другой стороны, ахимса в брахманизм пришла из буддизма.
Имхо, в данном вопросе самое лучшее опираться на логику и органы чувств, а эти два говорят нам, что вегетарианская еда, даже мёд и молоко, приносят больше страданий ЖС, нежели чем мьясо. Любая еда нечиста и любое поедание является кармой. Даже простое  дыхание и то убивает микросуществ. 

Ни к чему не призываю и сам стараюсь веганить, но по эстетическим соображениям.

----------


## Skyku

> Иными словами: не являются ли такие дебаты со стороны мясоедов бесплодною попыткой самооправдания в глазах вегетарианцев?


Уже спрашивалось - покажите где мясоеды убеждают вегетарианцев отказаться от выбранной диеты. Максимум что встречалось - призывы думать, а не огульно-догматически призывать стать вегетарианцем.

А вот обратное - да. В том числе и в виде приведения не внушающих доверия отрывков.
Так что более верно задать вопрос:
не являются ли такие дебаты со стороны вегетарианцев бесплодною попыткой самовозвеличивания в глазах мясоедов?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Уже спрашивалось - покажите где мясоеды убеждают вегетарианцев отказаться от выбранной диеты. Максимум что встречалось - призывы думать, а не огульно-догматически призывать стать вегетарианцем.


Я не говорил, будто «убеждают», лишь дав понять, что если такое желание имеет место (в голове у кого-либо из них), то это — всего лишь бесплодная попытка самооправдания.
А вот что огульно подвергают сомнению (см. следующую квоту из Вашего поста?) либо тонкому иль толстому  :Smilie:  стёбу цитаты из сутр, предписывающие вегетарианство для следующих Дхарме, — факт, свидетельствующий о том же самооправдании. Или, если угодно, о попытке самозащиты...




> А вот обратное - да. В том числе и в виде приведения не внушающих доверия отрывков.
> Так что более верно задать вопрос:
> не являются ли такие дебаты со стороны вегетарианцев бесплодною попыткой самовозвеличивания в глазах мясоедов?


Уф... Зеркалка с неизбежной подменой понятий и встроенным утверждением о «более правильности» такового приёма...  :Mad: 

По сути же — что-то сомневаюсь, будто следующие Дхарме (говорю именно о них) *и отвергающие мясное* стремятся к самовозвеличиванию... Речь у них, как правило, идёт о сострадании, кое вот и Вас почему-то заинтересовало _в качестве основы_ пути бодхисаттв.

----------


## Skyku

> либо тонкому иль толстому  стёбу цитаты из сутр,


А Вы считаете что по другому можно относится к словам якобы Будды о сутрах???




> факт, свидетельствующий о том же самооправдании.


Да какая разница о чем отрывки, если они - сомнительны?
Причем тут самозащита?

Вы всему написанному века тому верите только потому что там "Будда сказал: ..."?




> По сути же — что-то сомневаюсь, будто следующие Дхарме (говорю именно о них)


По сути - сомневаюсь:
1. что следующие Дхарме - будды. Или хотя бы архаты. Следование - еще не означает достижения  :Wink: 
2. какой именно Дхарме? Той о которой написано в сутрах на которые ссылается Будда?  :EEK!: 




> Речь у них, как правило, идёт о сострадании


Речь у них идет о вегетарианстве, как показателе сострадания.
Есть вероятность что и о сострадании напоказ  :Smilie: 
Проверить - сложно, если вообще возможно.
Но на тождественности вегетарианства и сострадания - вегетарианцы настаивают.
Вот и сомнения - а не подменили ли в фарисейском духе одно другим?
Ведь мало кто наставивает - Я сострадателен! Я каждому комарику сострадаю!
Вегетарианцы же нередко именно так и "заявляют" - Я вегетарианец!!! А вегетарианство=сострадание! Вы тоже должны стать вегетарианцами, иначе в Вас нет сострадания!




> кое вот и Вас почему-то заинтересовало в качестве основы пути бодхисаттв.


Меня заинтересовали буддийские источники строго вегетарианских взглядов.
Спасибо за приведенные отрывки.

Путь бодхиссатв меня не интересует.

Так вот насчет Дхаммапады - попахивает ложью.
Похоже та же картина и с отрывками из Ланкаватары.

Или Вы объясните, на какие сутры ссылается Будда в тексте?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Странные цитаты конечно, но сомнительные, отдаёт брахманистским предписательным дискурсом. Хотя, с другой стороны, ахимса в брахманизм пришла из буддизма.


А почему не из джайнизма, который тоже вряд ли что первым, но очень строго предписывает ахимсу *в качестве основы* достижения мокши?




> Ни к чему не призываю и сам стараюсь веганить, но по эстетическим соображениям.


Да, есть такая проблема: выбор между этикой и эстетикой.  :Wink:

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вы всему написанному века тому верите только потому что там "Будда сказал: ..."?


Да ведь в конце концов не важно кто это сказал.  :Smilie: 
Не важно — КТО, важнее — ЧТО.




> По сути - сомневаюсь:
> 1. что следующие Дхарме - будды. Или хотя бы архаты. Следование - еще не означает достижения 
> 2. какой именно Дхарме? Той о которой написано в сутрах на которые ссылается Будда?


«Сомнение есть начало мудрости»?  :Smilie: 




> Путь бодхиссатв меня не интересует.


Тогда вообще о чём речь?  :Smilie: 




> Так вот насчет Дхаммапады - попахивает ложью.


Ну, я ведь дал линк на трэд, или и тут сомневаетесь, уж не подделка ли и он?  :Smilie: 




> Или Вы объясните, на какие сутры ссылается Будда в тексте?


Не буду. Мне это не важно.  :Smilie:  Ибо отказ от мясного *по причинам этическим* (соответственно, без битья в грудь, в «барабаны» и т.п.) это одно из *реальных* проявлений сострадания, с коим в Кали... ну, знаете же, да?
Только и всего.
Цитаты же из сутр наверняка можно сыскать. Тем паче, что, скажем, из Типитаки и по сей день далеко не всё переведено.

----------


## Skyku

> Да ведь в конце концов не важно кто это сказал.


Да ну??? 




> Не важно — КТО, важнее — ЧТО


Если, например, алкоглик сказал что-нить о духовном пути, то конечно поверим? Главное ЧТО сказал?
Или Асахара. Неважно кто он, главно ЧТО говорил.




> «Сомнение есть начало мудрости»?


Скорей результат житейской опытности.
И большого количества людей встретившихся в жизни, которые могли бы о себе сказать:
Религиозный экстаз
получаю Я
при виде себя...

Если бы обладали чувством юмора и самокритики  :Smilie: 
Но... догматизм штука тем и привлекательна. Можно обходится без всего, и быть "правильным"




> Тогда вообще о чём речь?


О буддизме и вегеатарианстве.




> Ну, я ведь дал линк на трэд, или и тут сомневаетесь, уж не подделка ли и он?


Почитал. Там и указано что подделка. Что текста такого "...никому не позволял есть мясо..." и там никто не знает, а похоже "вписали" его кришнаиты.
Сами то прочли то что предложили?




> Не буду. Мне это не важно.


Понятно. Что нравится - то и буду слышать.




> Ибо отказ от мясного по причинам этическим ... это одно из реальных проявлений сострадания


Развитие сострадания - конечная цель в буддизме?




> Цитаты же из сутр наверняка можно сыскать.


Так вот в том и проблема, что кроме приведенных - не сыщут вегетарианцы никак.
Но раз неважно, написано или не написано, в надежном источнике или нет, то зачем лгать что в буддизме вегетарианство жестко проповедуется?

----------


## Поляков

> Иными словами: не являются ли такие дебаты со стороны мясоедов бесплодною попыткой _самооправдания_ в глазах вегетарианцев?


Странно, почему тогда эти темы открываю именно вегетарианцы? Я, как мясоед, ни перед кем не оправдываюсь, перед собой в том числе. И в чем вы предлагаете мне оправдываться и перед кем, собственно? Перед людьми, которые с чего-то решили, что их пристрастия в еде спасают мир?  :Smilie:

----------


## Юй Кан

> Если, например, алкоглик сказал что-нить о духовном пути, то конечно поверим? Главное ЧТО сказал?
> Или Асахара. Неважно кто он, главно ЧТО говорил.


Да. Важно — именно ЧТО. Облик — не важен. Бывало, мне помогали понять нечто о себе и духовности («духовность есть предельное бескорыстие») и люди, никак не вписывающиеся в мои представления о наставнике. Помогали иногда — даже сами того не ведая.
Критерий «чтойтости»  :Smilie:  — тот самый (хотя по сути — другой) житейский опыт, на который ссылаетесь и Вы. С той разницей, что, исходя из своего, Вы сомневаетесь чуть не во всём сказанном здесь, кроме совпадающего с желаемым Вами.




> Если бы обладали чувством юмора и самокритики 
> Но... догматизм штука тем и привлекательна. Можно обходится без всего, и быть "правильным"


Понимаю, что переубедить категорического оппонента, особенно когда разговор уже полностью перешёл на личности и уходит в явное противостояние, практически невозможно. Но, если будет не лень, гляньте, скажем, «Заповеди Мастера У» на http://daolao.ru?




> Почитал. Там и указано что подделка. Что текста такого "...никому не позволял есть мясо..." и там никто не знает, а похоже "вписали" его кришнаиты. Сами то прочли то что предложили?


Да нет, конечно. Взял из Гугла первый попавшийся линк, не вникая.  :Smilie: 

Просто Вы вычитали из него только годное для Вас, *естественно* не заметив реплики по поводу ошибки при ссылке на источник. *Естественно* — потому что Ланкаватару полагаете невалидной, нелигитимной и т.п.
Цитата из того треда:




> *Михаил Шебунин*
> [...] Теперь очевидно, что была ошибка Адираджы даса. Цитата из Ланкаватара-сутры, а он писал: "В "Дхаммападе", предвидя возможные отступления от его учения, Господь Будда говорит..." - далее следует приведённая цитата.





> Понятно. Что нравится - то и буду слышать.


Передёргиваете. Потому понимание Ваше и тут — удобное, но неверное.




> Развитие сострадания - конечная цель в буддизме?


Нет, конечно. (Про конечную цель — не ска-жу! Сами определитесь. Я Вам доверяю.  :Smilie: )




> Так вот в том и проблема, что кроме приведенных - не сыщут вегетарианцы никак.
> Но раз неважно, написано или не написано, в надежном источнике или нет, то зачем лгать что в буддизме вегетарианство жестко проповедуется?


Серьёзное обвинение, по поводу «лгать»...
Докажете цитатой, где сам я утверждал такое «жёсткое»? А если нет — Вы опять не адресу.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Я, как мясоед, ни перед кем не оправдываюсь, перед собой в том числе. И в чем вы предлагаете мне оправдываться и перед кем, собственно? Перед людьми, которые с чего-то решили, что их пристрастия в еде спасают мир?


Просто реплика, продолжения не будет.
Всё правильно написали: циники обычно ни перед кем не оправдываются — они просто иронизируют и/или стебутся, тем самым ставя себе в положение *над* любым оппонентом, пафосно при этом, бывает, декларируя (цитата на уровне смысла) «сострадание ко всем существам по обе стороны загона».

----------


## Поляков

> Всё правильно написали: циники обычно ни перед кем не оправдываются — они просто иронизируют и/или стебутся, тем самым ставя себе в положение *над* любым оппонентом, пафосно при этом, бывает, декларируя (цитата на уровне смысла) «сострадание ко всем существам по обе стороны загона».


Т.е. если не оправдываешься - сразу циник?  :Smilie:

----------


## Этэйла

Можно сказать проще, сама постановка вопроса: -"Защищают ли буддисты животных?"
ответ:- " Да, зашищают."
Поедают ли буддисты животных? Да, поедают.
И после этого все еще считают себя буддистами? Да, считают.
Хотите опровергнуть, являюсь ли я буддиской после мясопоедания, милости прошу :Smilie: 
Мое сострадание к живым существам никакаким боком не соотносится к моим потребностям в пищи.

----------


## Этэйла

> Просто реплика, продолжения не будет.
> Всё правильно написали: циники обычно ни перед кем не оправдываются — они просто иронизируют и/или стебутся, тем самым ставя себе в положение *над* любым оппонентом, пафосно при этом, бывает, декларируя (цитата на уровне смысла) «сострадание ко всем существам по обе стороны загона».


почему кто-то вообще должен оправдываться, это его идея существования, прожить именно так.
что вегетарианцы, что не вегетарианцы, высказывают свое отношение к пищи и свой подход к ней, какие оправдания здесь должны звучать?

----------


## Skyku

> Да. Важно — именно ЧТО. Облик — не важен.


И Будда или просто принц - тоже.
Подход в споре понятен  :Smilie: 

Только Вы сами и *не* следуете ему.
Иначе бы не цитировали сутры.
Чем сутры отличаются от, скажем Вед или Библии?




> Вы сомневаетесь чуть не во всём сказанном здесь, кроме совпадающего с желаемым Вами.


Ну а некоторые вегетарианцы не против и приписать свое "ЧТО".  Совпадающее с их желаниями.




> Понимаю, что переубедить категорического оппонента,


Приведите слова Будды из достоверных источников.
Лучшего переубеждения не придумать.
А домыслов у меня и своих полно  :Smilie: 




> «Заповеди Мастера У» на daolao.ru


Даосизмом не интересуюсь. Может быть там и есть жесткое, обязательное вегетарианство.
При чем тут буддизм?




> Цитата из Ланкаватара-сутры, а он писал: "В "Дхаммападе"


То есть когда вегетарианцы ссылаются на Дхаммападу, - они просто повторяют ошибку Адираджы дасы.
Но ошибка эта пошла гулять по инету, и кругом на вегетарианских сайтах уже идет ложь - отрывок из "Ланкаватара-сутры" подписан "Дхаммапада"

Да и если б Адираджы даса не ошибся, - он признанный буддийский учитель?

...а потом подпишут (с) Будда - не побрив голову, спасения у Бога не найдешь





> Докажете цитатой, где сам я утверждал такое «жёсткое»?


... если бы я, Махамати, намеревался дать [подобное] разрешение [на употребление мяса] или допустить [эту пищу как приемлемую] для шраваков, то не запрещал бы мясное и не отвергал его употребление совершенствующимися в доброжелательности ... [Однако,] Махамати, мясная пища запрещена всем стремящимся к постижению Дхармы сыновьям

Вполне жестко и четко сказано.
Если Вам важно не КЕМ, а ЧТО сказано, и Вы полностью разделяете это указание, то и Вы утверждаете - что вегетарианство является обязательным и никак иначе.

----------


## Legba

Господа, а может лучше про тексты, чем про загоны и кожзам?
Настоятельно рекомендую обоим сторонам прочитать Шабкара "Пищу бодхисаттв". Хотя-бы для того, чтобы увидеть перечисленные там первоисточники. Интересно было-бы их все разобрать.
Кроме-того. Не прозвучало никаких соображений (кроме того, что переписчики случайно вставили мнение оппонентов) относительно того, нахрена стали протаскивать вегетарианство в Сутры?
Это для меня весьма странная тема.
В конце концов, в Индии ели не так уж много мяса, чтобы об этом вообще стоило говорить.

----------


## Аньезка

> Странно, почему тогда эти темы открываю именно вегетарианцы? Я, как мясоед, ни перед кем не оправдываюсь, перед собой в том числе. И в чем вы предлагаете мне оправдываться и перед кем, собственно? Перед людьми, которые с чего-то решили, что их пристрастия в еде спасают мир?


Забавно, что Шубхар, поставивший "спасибо" под этим постом, сам открыл 2 темы (про девочку-вега и хищников) совсем недавно. Наверное мясо ослабляет память  :Wink:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Socalledi

> Вопрос правда не этой темы - является ли практика сострадания - главной в буддизме, и развитие великого сострадания - конечной целью.


Цель махаяны формулируется как прекращение страданий всех ж.с. В широком смысле эта цель тождественна великому состраданию.

----------


## Fritz

> А почему не из джайнизма, который тоже вряд ли что первым, но очень строго предписывает ахимсу в качестве основы достижения мокши?


Джайнизм не конкурировал с брахманизмом, а тем более кровно.




> В конце концов, в Индии ели не так уж много мяса, чтобы об этом вообще стоило говорить.


Вот здесь имхо ключ. Скорее всего в сутры эти строки с мясом попали для этических целей. В Индии мясо кур и козлов ели только низшие касты и неприкасаемые. Следовательно буддист, особенно монах, не должен баламутить общественность и быть примером для подражания. Сутры-то махаянские.

----------


## Pavel

> почему кто-то вообще должен оправдываться, это его идея существования, прожить именно так.
> что вегетарианцы, что не вегетарианцы, высказывают свое отношение к пищи и свой подход к ней, какие оправдания здесь должны звучать?


Дело не в том, что кто-то должен или не должен оправдывать свое поведение. Замечательно то, что он это делает, не взирая на свои представления о долге. Если человек регулярно гадит мимо унитаза, попробуйте сделать ему замечание. Вы столкнетесь с волной сопротивления насилию с Вашей стороны, совершаемому над его взглядами на жизнь. Если Вы сумеет раскрыть природу этого сопротивления, природу защиты своих взглядов от нападок, то Вы сможете продемонстрировать свое владение пониманием "долгов" и "желаний".

----------


## Skyku

> Цель махаяны формулируется как прекращение страданий всех ж.с. В широком смысле эта цель тождественна великому состраданию.


Я спрашивал о цели буддизма, а не одного из его направлений.
Но раз так ответили, тогда хочу уточнить, чтобы не было недомолвок:
Махаяна и буддизм - одно и тоже? Тождественны?
Или, если разные - махаяна - самый лучший, самый правильный буддизм?

Мало того, если эта цель - "прекращение страданий всех ж.с." расходится с целями других направлений буддизма, то что же эти направления тогда объеденяет под общим названием - буддизм?




> Дело не в том, что кто-то должен или не должен оправдывать свое поведение.


Втом-втом.
Если буддизм требует от избравшего его цель, путь вегетарианства, то буддист - должен. 
Если цель буддиста - прекращение страданий всех ж.с. и тождественна великому состраданию, то буддист должен развивать великое сострадание.

----------


## Socalledi

> Махаяна и буддизм - одно и тоже? Тождественны?
> Или, если разные - махаяна - самый лучший, самый правильный буддизм?


Родо-видовое отношение.

Самый лучший.  :Smilie: 

Не самый правильный.

----------


## Skyku

> Родо-видовое отношение.


То есть нельзя сказать что цель буддизма - формулируется как прекращение страданий всех ж.с.?
И значит нельзя сказать что цель (любого, каждого) буддиста - развитие великого сострадания?




> Самый лучший.


Это значит всякий махаянист обязан стремиться к прекращению страданий всех ж.с. и развивать в себе великое сострадание?




> Не самый правильный.


Понятно  :Smilie:  Каков вопрос таков и ответ.

Переформулирую:
Учил ли Будда Шакьямуни что главная цель ж.с. под названием человек - прекращение страданий всех ж.с.? Учил ли что все его ученики обязаны развивать великое сострадание, иначе они не его ученики?

Честное слово - мои вопросы не праздные.
Просто много лет у меня было одно представление о буддизме, но во многом изменилось, узнавая больше из первоисточников, и от более осведомленных.
Может вот и сейчас как раз узнаю что-то, что потребует перестойки моих представлений.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Только Вы сами и *не* следуете ему.
> Иначе бы не цитировали сутры.
> Чем сутры отличаются от, скажем Вед или Библии?


Док-во, основанное на постороннем доводе, ибо эха буддистская, о чём Вы сами вспоминаете вдруг почему-то только тогда, когда Вам это удобно.




> Ну а некоторые вегетарианцы не против и приписать свое "ЧТО".  Совпадающее с их желаниями.


... с их желанием умножения добра/сострадания в мире, основанном, по преимуществу на насилии.




> Даосизмом не интересуюсь. Может быть там и есть жесткое, обязательное вегетарианство.
> При чем тут буддизм?


На первый взгляд — Вы очень невнимательно читаете и потому легко игнорируете контекст: речь здесь шла об иронии, самоиронии и догматизме, безотносительно того или иного Учения.
Хотя, скорее, опять и опять просто подменяете понятия и передёргиваете.




> То есть когда вегетарианцы ссылаются на Дхаммападу, - они просто повторяют ошибку Адираджы дасы.
> Но ошибка эта пошла гулять по инету, и кругом на вегетарианских сайтах уже идет ложь - отрывок из "Ланкаватара-сутры" подписан "Дхаммапада"


Не стоит, уважаемый, по-журналистки сгущать краски. Ошибка в указании источника остаётся ошибкой в указании источника. Не более того.
А вот желание объявить ошибку *ложью* (т.е. *намеренной* подменой) — это скверное желание.




> ... если бы я, Махамати, намеревался дать [подобное] разрешение [на употребление мяса] или допустить [эту пищу как приемлемую] для шраваков, то не запрещал бы мясное и не отвергал его употребление совершенствующимися в доброжелательности ... [Однако,] Махамати, мясная пища запрещена всем стремящимся к постижению Дхармы сыновьям
> 
> Вполне жестко и четко сказано.
> Если Вам важно не КЕМ, а ЧТО сказано, и Вы полностью разделяете это указание, то и Вы утверждаете - что вегетарианство является обязательным и никак иначе.


Опять — теперь уже целая серия — допущений, основанных на подменах и передёргиваниях:
а) сказано это было не мною;
б) нигде — ни ни здесь, ни ещё гдё-либо — я не утверждал, что разделяемая (или не-разделяемая) мною точка зрения обязательно для всех.

Мне надоели Ваши "игры". Понятно?  :Smilie: 
Скажите, что Вам надоели мои? И разойдёмся красссиво: на кон-сен-су-со-ид-ной (трудное слово...) "зеркалке".  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Legba

> Это значит всякий махаянист обязан стремиться к прекращению страданий всех ж.с. и развивать в себе великое сострадание?


Да, это так. Необходимо, конечно, уточнить термины.





> Учил ли Будда Шакьямуни что главная цель ж.с. под названием человек - прекращение страданий всех ж.с.?


Почему обязательно "человек"? Это цель любого, следующего путем Махаяны - будь то человек, дева, асура и т.д.



> Учил ли что все его ученики обязаны развивать великое сострадание, иначе они не его ученики?


Так Будда, мне кажется, вопрос не ставил. Это что-то типа "выйди вон из класса". Обычно так говорят тому, кому собственно в классе то быть и не хочется. :Wink:  Скорее так: я хочу прекратить не только свои страдания, но и страдания всех существ. Потому что вроде как в падлу  - без ребят в нирвану сливаться.  :Smilie:  Для того, чтобы помочь ж.с., необходимо стать Буддой. Чтобы стать Буддой - необходимо стать бодхисаттвой. Чтобы стать бодхисаттвой - нужен определенный настрой ума. Включающий, в частности, великое сострадание. То есть - это рецепт, а не "заповедь". Если у Вас другие цели - Вам подойдут другие средства. Если цель - такова, то средства вот они.

Изложил как мог, простите, если в чем облажался. Думаю поправят.

----------


## Socalledi

> То есть нельзя сказать что цель буддизма - формулируется как прекращение страданий всех ж.с.?


Сказать так можно, но это будет разговор в рамках Махаяны. Нету никакого "абстрактного" буддизма. Есть нечто принимаемое как Дхарма Будды. Для последователей Махаяны справедливы и палийский, и санскритский каноны. Поэтому для них буддизм имеет именно такую цель, однако




> Это значит всякий махаянист обязан стремиться к прекращению страданий всех ж.с. и развивать в себе великое сострадание?


Надо поточнее определить понятие "маханист". Если под махаянистом понимать бодхисаттву, тогда будут справедливы слова Будды: "Нет никакого способа назваться бодхисаттвой". Иначе говоря, бодхисаттвой называется существо, обладающее всеми характеристиками бодхисаттвы, куда входит и ВС.

Если же под махаянистом понимать просто человека, принимающего прибежище в Дхарме Махаяны (как я), тогда слово "обязан" к нему не очень-то применимо. Обязанности нет. Есть желание. И даже эт желание может и не быть проявлено. Можно просто стремиться в мир Будды Амитабхи или родиться человеком, богом и т.п.




> Учил ли Будда Шакьямуни что главная цель ж.с. под названием человек - прекращение страданий всех ж.с.? Учил ли что все его ученики обязаны развивать великое сострадание, иначе они не его ученики?


Я не слышал и не читал ничего о том, что Будда учил о наличии некой цели у существа "человек". Понятие "Драгоценной человечекой жизни" относится к человеку способному к практике Дхармы. У такого человека действительно есть цель. А вообще - сомнительно.

Про обязанность я высказался. Про отвержение неспособных к практике - это отдельная тема, однако, наверное, уже понятна позиция, что не только обладатели и ставящие целью стать обладателями ВС принимаются Буддой в ученики.

Тем не менее, процитирую здесь и ещё одну позицию:

"Нравится тебе это или нет, но если ты решил стать Буддой, Великое сострадание - единственный способ".

----------


## Skyku

> А вот желание объявить ошибку ложью (т.е. намеренной подменой) — это скверное желание.


Есть истинные высказывания, есть - ложные.
2+2 = 5 - ложное. Не пониманию причем тут намерения.
Намерения могут быть и к установлению истинности.




> Мне надоели Ваши "игры". Понятно?
> И разойдёмся красссиво


Тогда не играйте, а так и скажите - невегетарианцы = небуддисты.
А то политкорректность действительно утомляет.
В какой уж раз вегетарианцы политкорректно намекают трупоедам что они нарушают прямые указания Будды, а сказать просто и открыто - не могут.




> Так Будда, мне кажется, вопрос не ставил. Это что-то типа "выйди вон из класса".


То есть БУдда никого не изгонял из Сангхи?




> Скорее так: я хочу прекратить не только свои страдания, но и страдания всех существ.


Между - я хочу и предписано - большая разница.




> Чтобы стать Буддой - необходимо стать бодхисаттвой.


Это Будда учил? Что иначе - никак?




> Если у Вас другие цели - Вам подойдут другие средства. Если цель - такова, то средства вот они.


Если цель - стать Буддой - то без средства:  стать бодхиссатвой - никак?




> "Нравится тебе это или нет, но если ты решил стать Буддой, Великое сострадание - единственный способ".


Да, прямой ответ на мой вопрос.




> Если же под махаянистом понимать просто человека, принимающего прибежище в Дхарме Махаяны


_(пропуская многократно озвученные доводы)_
то он все равно должен стремится быть вегетарианцем. Стараться. Стараться стараться.

----------


## Socalledi

> то он все равно должен стремится быть вегетарианцем. Стараться. Стараться стараться.


Заметьте, я этого не утверждаю, но и не спорю с вегетарианцами. Вопросы диеты - личное дело.

----------


## Юй Кан

О, нашлось практически навскидку давно кружившее в голове в сумеречном свете прений  :Smilie:  — ДЖАТАКА О ТИГРИЦЕ.

----------


## Skyku

> Заметьте, я этого не утверждаю, но и не спорю с вегетарианцами. Вопросы диеты - личное дело.


Назвался груздем - полезай в кузовок.

Какое ж оно личное то для буддиста направления Махаяны если он нарушает прямые указания выбранного учения?
Так и продажу наркотиков, оружия, и т.д. можно назвать личным делом. И указание просто рекоменданцией.

Теперь понятней "возмущение" буддистов-вегетарианцев. Они стараются из сострадания помочь, указать на страшные нарушения Дхармы Махаяны.
А трупоеды махаянцы, на словах разделяя такую Дхарму, находят себе оправдания, лишь бы не сострадать. И даже указывают что и не будут стремится к состраданию. Отказываются даже пытаться взрастить Великое сострадание.

----------


## Legba

Так. Буддизм Тхеравады и Буддизм Махаяны ставят вопрос по разному.
Про Тхераваду - вопрос не ко мне.
С точки зрения Махаяны - да, необходимо стать бодхисаттвой.
Будда, насколько мне известно, никогда не настаивал, что все должны стать буддистами. Если некто сам хотел стать его учеником, Будда говорил данному индивиду (или группе таковых), исходя из его/их тенденций, способностей и прочего - как данному индивиду достичь Просветления/стать Буддой. Данной группе предписывалось определенное поведение, отраженное в обетах - пратимокши, бодхисаттвы, тайной мантры. 




> Между - я хочу и предписано - большая разница.


В данном случае - не такая уж большая. Если я *хочу* сварить боршь, мне *предписано* нарезать свеклу. Это необходимое средство, посему оно даже не обсуждается. Без свеклы это не будет боршь, по любому. Но вовсе нет такого правила, что все *должны* есть именно боршь. Просто если мы следуем традиции Великой Украинской Кухни - иначе никак. Если же мы сварим по своему разумению гаспаччо - Великий Тарас Бульба не накажет нас, и ниоткуда не изгонит. Потому что нас там и не было. :Kiss:

----------


## Skyku

> С точки зрения Махаяны - да, необходимо стать бодхисаттвой.


и стремится им стать,
...
и стремится стать вегетарианцем
...



> Будда, насколько мне известно, никогда не настаивал, что все должны стать буддистами.


Да он вообще ни на чем не настаивал. Хошь медитируй, хошь нет, хошь убивай людей, хошь нет, хошь лги, ...
В итоге и убивающие и нет, и медитирующие и нет, и ... - все буддисты. Ну кто хочет назваться  :Smilie: 




> В данном случае - не такая уж большая. Если я хочу сварить боршь, мне предписано нарезать свеклу. Это необходимое средство, посему оно даже не обсуждается. Без свеклы это не будет боршь, по любому. Но вовсе нет такого правила, что все должны есть именно боршь


То есть буддист Махаяны хочет - желает прекращения старадния ж.с. А хочет - не желает, (в значении все равно ему, а не - желает продолжения страданий).
Но как же тогда конечная цель Махаяны, ему тоже - все равно?




> Если же мы сварим по своему разумению гаспаччо


А можно вообще ничего не варить, все равно будешь буддистом Махаяны?

Что-то я опять ничего не понял.
Буддист Махаяны - это делай что хочется, думай что хочется, живи как хочется, ты все равно буддист Махаяны?
До лампочки тебе цель - прекращение страдания ж.с. - все равно - буддист Махаяны?

----------


## Legba

> Буддист Махаяны - это делай что хочется, думай что хочется, живи как хочется, ты все равно буддист Махаяны?


Нет, я имел ввиду другое.
Если ты поступаешь (стараешься поступать) как махаянист - ты махаянист.
Если нет - не махаянист.
Если поступаешь сострадательно - никто не сможет уволить тебя из Махаяны.
И если поступаешь противоположным образом - никакое звание или титул не сделают тебя махаянистом. 

Просто мне показалось, что Вы представляете Будду как некого мистического сержанта а-ля Иегова - "Не будете сострадать - вам каюк, человечишки".

Дхарма Будды - не какое-то изысканное изобретение. А объяснение существующего положения вещей. Нам говорят - если совать в розетку пальцы будет бо-бо. Но кто же запретит, если очень хочется? Когда шарахнет током, это не значит, что кто-то Вас наказал. Просто так сложилось.

Это все - ИМХО. :Wink:

----------


## PampKin Head

> Так. Буддизм Тхеравады и Буддизм Махаяны ставят вопрос по разному.
> Про Тхераваду - вопрос не ко мне.
> С точки зрения Махаяны - да, необходимо стать бодхисаттвой.
> Будда, насколько мне известно, никогда не настаивал, что все должны стать буддистами. Если некто сам хотел стать его учеником, Будда говорил данному индивиду (или группе таковых), исходя из его/их тенденций, способностей и прочего - как данному индивиду достичь Просветления/стать Буддой. Данной группе предписывалось определенное поведение, отраженное в обетах - пратимокши, бодхисаттвы, тайной мантры. 
> 
> 
> В данном случае - не такая уж большая. Если я *хочу* сварить боршь, мне *предписано* нарезать свеклу. Это необходимое средство, посему оно даже не обсуждается. Без свеклы это не будет боршь, по любому. Но вовсе нет такого правила, что все *должны* есть именно боршь. Просто если мы следуем традиции Великой Украинской Кухни - иначе никак. Если же мы сварим по своему разумению гаспаччо - Великий Тарас Бульба не накажет нас, и ниоткуда не изгонит. Потому что нас там и не было.


ЛеГпа. Есть Наставники, качества которых для меня лично очевидны. И они употребляют мясо. В соответствии с твоим технологическим подходом, они - непонятно кто (как то назвать их хинаянистами/последователями Вуду язык не поворачивается).  И до их уровня Бодхичитты (как относительной, так и абсолютной) нам еще рости и рости жизнь за жизнью. Шняги про "ой, он такой запредельный, что это не моего ума дело" - не канают. Почему? Будда говорил: "Практика Дхармы добродетельна в начале, середине и конце". И сам да Махапаринирваны ходил в трех видах одежд, собирал подаяние и в демонстрировал чистоту Тела, Речи и Ума (хотя ему то это уж точно нужно не было). Наверное, и они должны быть добродетельны, не смотря на то, что признаны перерождениями хоть среднего пальца одной из тысячи рук сострадательного Ченрези. 

Как такое возможно? Придумай удобоваримое объяснение для Великой Тибетской и не менее Великой Монгольской Кухни. Почему борсч, таки, вкусен, даже если в него закладывают глину и помои (с позиции Ланкаватары)?

----------


## Legba

> Лекпа. Есть Наставники, качества которых для меня лично очевидны. И они употребляют мясо. В соответствии с твоим технологическим подходом, они - непонятно кто (как то назвать их хинаянистами язык не поворачивается).
> 
> Как такое возможно? Придумай удобоваримое объяснение.


Э-э! Причем тут мясо? Человек спросил про Махаяну и великое сострадание, я ответил. Возможно - небесспорно, как умел. 
Связь великого сострадания с диетой для меня, скажем так, неочевидна. Ни в ту, ни в другую сторону. 
Мои Наставники, также как и Ваши, употребляют мясо. Почему они делают это - в силу того, что это не так важно, для поддержания здоровья или в контексте Учения тайной мантры - для меня не принципиально. Если бы то, чем питается Наставник, было важно - я думаю в текстах о качествах Наставника это упомянули бы, разве нет? Тилопа прям живьем рыбасов обгладывал, Наропу это не остановило. Откуда мне знать, не оживляют ли мои Учителя съеденных существ, как это делал До Кенце Дордже? Всяко бывает. Тот же Шабкар пишет, что о ситуации _великих существ_ нам судить не стоит. У них там свои расклады - порой куда похлеще, чем мясоедение. Цангньён Хэрука как-то раз ел прогнившие мозги казненного человека. Это же не диетическое предписание для последователей, Вы не находите?
Далее. Мои Наставники никогда не настаивали на вегетарианстве своих учеников. Хотя и говорили, что это неплохо - но не настаивали. Куда больше внимания они всегда уделяли вреду от алкоголя и курения. Да, в случае выполнения _некоторых_ практик следует воздерживаться от _некоторых_ видов мяса - ну это Вы и без меня знаете. Я ем мясо (на данный момент) исключительно на цоге. Однако это не вызывает у меня чувства, что я дико сострадательный. Более того, позитивных изменений в своем характере в этой связи я не увидел. Вот самочувствие - улучшилось, но это, возможно, субъективный фактор.

Вроде все сказал.

А, извини, подредактировался - а я и не видел.



> Шняги про "ой, он такой запредельный, что это не моего ума дело" - не канают. Почему? Будда говорил: "Практика Дхармы добродетельна в начале, середине и конце".


Не понял, почему не канают, честно говоря. Я не понимаю толком Прасангику-Мадхьямику. Это что, делает ее менее добродетельной? Более того, сейчас мы рискуем свалиться в расуждения о том, что раз Благословенный соблюдал монашескую Винаю, то несоблюдающий ее - тем паче не Учитель. Или начать выяснять - кровать Наставника - не выше ли чем локоть от земли? И т.д. Есть качества Наставника, он им соответствует. Все.

С Ланкаватарой вроде разобрались. Судзуки сам пишет, что 8 глава - добавлена позже. Нафига добавили - мне не ясно. Это не аргумент за аутентичность - я правда не вижу причин это делать. Желание быть "святее папы" - это как раз ситуация Девадатты. Идея о неправильном переписывании и вставлении мнения оппонента мне уже понятнее. Сам иногда так лажался, когда писал конспект комментариев ЕСДЛ на "Ламрим Ченмо".

----------


## PampKin Head

> Э-э! Причем тут мясо? Человек спросил про Махаяну и великое сострадание, я ответил. Возможно - небесспорно, как умел. 
> Связь великого сострадания с диетой для меня, скажем так, неочевидна. Ни в ту, ни в другую сторону.


Глава 8 перевода санскритского текста, в узких кругах известного как Ланкаватара, напрямую устанавливает связь между диетой и наличием сострадания.




> Мои Наставники, также как и Ваши, употребляют мясо. Почему они делают это - в силу того, что это не так важно, для поддержания здоровья или в контексте Учения тайной мантры - для меня не принципиально. Если бы то, чем питается Наставник, было важно - я думаю в текстах о качествах Наставника это упомянули бы, разве нет?


Если прочитать речь Кармапы Ургьена Тринле, излагающего о важности диеты для бытия бодхисаттвой, то можно сделать соответствующие выводы. + глава 8 соответствующего перевода с санскрита + махаянские версии сутт с интересными детологическими добавками.



> Тилопа прям живьем рыбасов обгладывал, Наропу это не остановило. Откуда мне знать, не оживляют ли мои Учителя съеденных существ, как это делал До Кенце Дордже? Всяко бывает. Тот же Шабкар пишет, что о ситуации _великих существ_ нам судить не стоит.


Хм... Тилопа не был настолько скромен в проявлении своих способностей. Я так понимаю, что мы живем в век скромных наставников.




> У них там свои расклады - порой куда похлеще, чем мясоедение. Цангньён Хэрука как-то раз ел прогнившие мозги казненного человека. Это же не диетическое предписание для последователей, Вы не находите?


Наверное, данный Цангньён Хэрука не был знаком с 8-й главой из Ланкаватары и не прикупил "Пищу Бодхисаттв" питерского издательства в соседнем книжном лотке. 

А чем является диетологическая "Пища Бодхисаттв"?




> Далее. Мои Наставники никогда не настаивали на вегетарианстве своих учеников.


А зачем им настаивать, если в соответствии с переводом Ланкавараты на этом настаивает Будда в восьмой главе? Или ваши наставники знают какой то особый способ совмещать и великое сострадание и великое чувство вины за поедание плоти "детей Будды", каторые "как папа и мама"?




> Хотя и говорили, что это неплохо - но не настаивали. Куда больше внимания они всегда уделяли вреду от алкоголя и курения.


Прикольно! Получается, что курение и алко - более существенные факторы для бодхисатты!



> Да, в случае выполнения _некоторых_ практик следует воздерживаться от _некоторых_ видов мяса - ну это Вы и без меня знаете.


Регулярно наблюдаю, как вегетарианцы воздерживаются именно в этих случаях.





> С Ланкаватарой вроде разобрались. Судзуки сам пишет, что 8 глава - добавлена позже. Нафига добавили - мне не ясно. Это не аргумент за аутентичность - я правда не вижу причин это делать.


Легпа. Тут есть такой момент: если посмотреть ту самую речь в Бодхгайе Кармапы Ургьена Тринле, то уж очень она похожа на пересказ основных моментов 8-й главы. С чего бы это?




> Желание быть "святее папы" - это как раз ситуация Девадатты. Идея о неправильном переписывании и вставлении мнения оппонента мне уже понятнее. Сам иногда так лажался, когда писал конспект комментариев ЕСДЛ на "Ламрим Ченмо".


Я не знаю, кто хочет быть святее папы или мамы, но не станешь же отрицать тенденцию "и как мы то раньше жили с куском мяса в зубах! срочно бросить и покаяться"...

----------


## Ондрий

> Забавно, что Шубхар, поставивший "спасибо" под этим постом, сам открыл 2 темы (про девочку-вега и хищников) совсем недавно. Наверное мясо ослабляет память


Видимо очень обидел вас этот пост - прямо таки за живое задел. Да - написал, потому, что есть примеры неадекватного отношения к жизни и детям. Это был пост-предупреждение. Считаю агрессивное вегетарианство (то, что тут проповедуется) - тоталитарной сектой по всем признакам мышления адептов.

Про хищников модератор отрезал ветку, начиная с моего поста про классификацию человека с т.з. биологии. Да я и сам бы ее сделал. Не путайте оправдательный тон и мягкие подтыроны озабоченным практикой на кухне у плиты  :Wink: 

Ань, ничего личного, ты все опять на себя применяешь. Вызвалась защищать вегов - деватся некуда, принимай критику  :Smilie: 

.... или запиши меня вместе с Кармапено во "враги народа"с дальнейшем преследовнием через пост за продажу родины

----------


## Аньезка

> Видимо очень обидел вас этот пост - прямо таки за живое задел. Да - написал, потому, что есть примеры неадекватного отношения к жизни и детям. Это был пост-предупреждение. Считаю агрессивное вегетарианство (то, что тут проповедуется) - тоталитарной сектой по всем признакам мышления адептов.
> 
> Про хищников модератор отрезал ветку, начиная с моего поста про классификацию человека с т.з. биологии. Да я и сам бы ее сделал. Не путайте оправдательный тон и мягкие подтыроны озабоченным практикой на кухне у плиты 
> 
> Ань, ничего личного, ты все опять на себя применяешь. Вызвалась защищать вегов - деватся некуда, принимай критику 
> 
> .... или запиши меня вместе с Кармапено во "враги народа"с дальнейшем преследовнием через пост за продажу родины


Гон в стиле "поток сознания", не имеющий никакого отношения к моему посту в цитате.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Вова Л.

> Шняги про "ой, он такой запредельный, что это не моего ума дело" - не канают. Почему? Будда говорил: "Практика Дхармы добродетельна в начале, середине и конце".


Почему же не канают? Если человек обучился хирургии, то может резать людей, принося им пользу, если нет, то лучше не надо. Что здесь недобродетельного? Кроме того, у некоторых могут быть проблемы, если отказаться от мяса (Далай-лама, вроде, говорил, что это как раз было с ним, поэтому он все-таки употребляет немного мяса)

----------


## Аньезка

> Легпа. Тут есть такой момент: если посмотреть ту самую речь в Бодхгайе Кармапы Ургьена Тринле, то уж очень она похожа на пересказ основных моментов 8-й главы. С чего бы это?


Кармапа постоянно ссылается там на другой текст. Bodhisattva's Way of Life.

----------


## Socalledi

> Назвался груздем - полезай в кузовок.


Именно так и не иначе!





> Какое ж оно личное то для буддиста направления Махаяны если он нарушает прямые указания выбранного учения? Так и продажу наркотиков, оружия, и т.д. можно назвать личным делом. И указание просто рекоменданцией.


Дело в том, что для буддиста существует выбор, какими конкретными наставлениями ему пользоваться. В особенности богатство этого выбора присутствует для тех буддистов, которые получили достаточное количество разнообразных наставлений.

Относительно мясоедства я получал наставления, в каких случаях непременно требуется отказаться от поедания мяса, в каких - с необходимостью требуется его употребление. Однако, для большей части жизни присутствует именно выбор возможностей. Поскольку для моего состояния здоровья показана мясная диета, выбор сам собой решается в её пользу.

Выше я писал о позициях Махаяны относительно мясоедства - его можно рассматривать на разных уровнях. Я также писал, что внешняя деятельность имеет лишь связь с качествами ума, но не является их демонстрацией.

Сострадание - это качество ума, а не диеты.

Сам я обязан заявить о том, что честно стараюсь при каждом поедании мяса использовать мантры и соответствующую случаю медитацию. Мне всё равно, что об этом думают другие люди. Я это делаю сам внутри, никому не показываю и не интересуюсь ничьим мнением по данному вопросу. Это вопрос наш с моим духовным наставником, а не чей-то ещё.

Относительно других занятий, которые Вы упомянули, для меня не стоит вопрос об участии в данных видах заработка, однако я слышал, что они связаны с накоплением дурной кармы. Поэтому стремиться к ним не стоит. И, тем не менее, однозначно высказываться я бы и здесь не стал: наркотики нужны в больницах, оружие нужно государству. Люди этим заняты. Это их жизнь, а не моя. Я пока не их учитель. Мне пока нечему их учить.




> Теперь понятней "возмущение" буддистов-вегетарианцев. Они стараются из сострадания помочь, указать на страшные нарушения Дхармы Махаяны. А трупоеды махаянцы, на словах разделяя такую Дхарму, находят себе оправдания, лишь бы не сострадать. И даже указывают что и не будут стремится к состраданию. Отказываются даже пытаться взрастить Великое сострадание.


Кто-то возмущался? Я пропустил.  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

> Почему же не канают? Если человек обучился хирургии, то может резать людей, принося им пользу, если нет, то лучше не надо. Что здесь недобродетельного? Кроме того, у некоторых могут быть проблемы, если отказаться от мяса (Далай-лама, вроде, говорил, что это как раз было с ним, поэтому он все-таки употребляет немного мяса)


Будда мог резать, мог не резать. Но его слова с его делами не расходились с помощью доктрин "говорю одно, призываю к тому же, но сам по ...медицинским соображениям... делать этого не буду". Получаем как в анекдоте: не делай так, как мулла делает; делай так, как мулла говорит. (с)

+ стоит вопрос достоверности махаянских вариантов сутт с диетологическими добавками, жестко завязанными на наличие сострадания и фактов поедания плоти тех, кто "друзья как папа и мама"... Если эти сутры достоверны, то пора собирать очередную конференцию (думаю, что защитники животных это проспонсируют с радостью и докладчики изложат в стиле: глава 1) насколько достоверны эти источники; глава 2) как актуально ввести вегетарианство, чтобы было не стремно жить в Индии среди вегетарианцев) и что-то менять в доктринах. А то как то некошерно получается: в лавке стоит "Пища Бодхисаттв" с цитатами из Шакьямуни и в соседней двери торгуют момами из тех, о ком эта книжка. Либо момы, либо душеспасительная литература. Иначе какая-то суровая двойственная бытовуха получается.

----------


## Вова Л.

> Будда мог резать, мог не резать. Но его слова с его делами не расходились с помощью доктрин "говорю одно, призываю к тому же, но сам по ...медицинским соображениям... делать этого не буду". Получаем как в анекдоте: не делай так, как мулла делает; делай так, как мулла говорит. (с)


Учитель не может делать все, что он советует. Будда тоже не практиковал все 84 000 учений, которые давал. Он делал то, что нужно было делать ему, другим же давал то, что полезно им. Врачу не обязательно принимать лекарство, которое он прописывает больному. 

Конечно, в случае если мы говорим, что учитель не делает того-то (делает то-то) потому, что он такой продвинутый, а нам этого нельзя, то в этом всегда есть некоторая опаска попасть немного не туда. И обычно эта опаска, когда он сам говорит, что я, мол такой крутой, а вам низзя. Но в том-то и дело, что учитель вам не скажет "Я ем мясо, потому что такой просветленный и всех животных отправляю в Девачен".

----------


## Светлана

> Защищают ли буддисты животных?"
> ответ:- " Да, зашищают."
> Поедают ли буддисты животных? Да, поедают.
> И после этого все еще считают себя буддистами? Да, считают.


ужас.
хотя это неудивительно. в кали югу все кругом  - один сплошной парадокс.

----------


## Skyku

Вобщем-то *PampKin Head* все сказал, пока я "отлучался".

Позиция вегетарианцев махаянистов мне кажется более ясной, бесхитросной(может даже и наивной), честно-старательной.
А вот это: Мои Наставники, также как и Ваши, употребляют мясо. - действительно: не делай так, как мулла делает; делай так, как мулла говорит - лукаво как-то.
либо, как я раньше думал, обет бодхиссатвы просто упайя такая (сострадание свойственно коллективному существу - человеку - почему бы его не использовать в качестве мотива? для благих же качеств ума достаточно метты. Как и к соседу не обязательно питать бурных чувств любви, а чтобы мирно и счастливо жить с ним достаточно дружелюбия и симпатии).

Если же речь о Великом сострадании как конечной цели... то вегетарианцы-махаянисты мне кажется более убедительными, своим поведением демонстрируя что как могут на данном развитии, так и действуют исходя из сострадания, или этической нормы - не учавствовать в убийствах ж.с. (или поменьше).




> Сам я обязан заявить о том, что честно стараюсь при каждом поедании мяса использовать мантры и соответствующую случаю медитацию.


Тогда (по моему конечно) - махаянец. Когда-нибудь кусок в горло не полезет  :Smilie: 




> Кто-то возмущался? Я пропустил.


 :Smilie: 
уж в который раз буддисты-вегетарианцы пытаются привлечь внимание, чтобы кусок в горло не лез.
Я бы понял, как Вы сказали - Заметьте, я этого не утверждаю, но и не спорю с вегетарианцами.
Но спорят то!

----------


## Светлана

> Это был пост-предупреждение. Считаю агрессивное вегетарианство (то, что тут проповедуется) - тоталитарной сектой по всем признакам мышления адептов.


нашла вот случайно в интернете. как раз в тему  :Smilie:

----------


## Skyku

> Считаю агрессивное вегетарианство (то, что тут проповедуется) - тоталитарной сектой по всем признакам мышления адептов.


Если религия велит - ничего не попишешь.
Религия она всегда выше земной жизни.

Вот представьте, кришнаит или джайна скажет - хочу и буду есть мясо!
А тут - Махаяна призывает к взращиванию Великого сострадания - то хочу и буду есть убоину!

----------


## Поляков

> нашла вот случайно в интернете. как раз в тему


Рисунок с девушкой демонстрирует последствия применения фосфида цинка? Типа, у каждого свои скелеты в шкафу?

----------


## Ондрий

> Если же речь о Великом сострадании как конечной цели... то вегетарианцы-махаянисты мне кажется более убедительными, своим поведением демонстрируя что как могут на данном развитии, так и действуют исходя из сострадания, или этической нормы - не учавствовать в убийствах ж.с. (или поменьше).


Участвуют. Просто насекомые для них - "не люди", не мамы и папы. Червяки - они и есть червяки. Насчет "поменьше" - число убитых саттв на одном гектаре картошки явно превышает на порядки кол-во убитых саттв на свиноферме. (кто видел куст картошки - тот поймет).

Про фрукты - берем стандарную яблоню. Расход ж.с. сделаем минимум из расчета - 1 яблоко <-> 1 червяк. Хотя погибает их гораздо больше. Сожрал 3 яблока - убил 3х мам. Сожрал капусту - убил колонию личинок (они там в листах размножаются), т.е. еще штук 40 мам... добрые какие бодхисаттвы-веги то...

Просто вегам на это сказать нечего - по существу данного вопроса, вот они и придумывают всякие "малости" убийств.

----------


## Skyku

> Участвуют. Просто насекомые для них - "не люди", не мамы и папы.


Делают что могут.




> Сожрал 3 яблока - убил 3х мам. Сожрал капусту - убил колонию личинок (они там в листах размножаются), т.е. еще штук 40 мам... добрые какие бодхисаттвы-веги то...


Они еще не бодхиссатвы. Тренируются на крупных животных. 
А те кто и не тренируется - придумывают всякие "малости" убийств.

Либо что-то с целью Махаяны что-то не то.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Просто мультфильмы, литература и реклама с детства внушают набор стереотипов: добрая коровушка, симпатичные кошечки-собачки (из собачек в Корее спокойно суп варят) и т.п. Все, у кого есть морда и два глаза, кажутся более близкими, чем безглазые личинки, слизни и червяки. Поэтому мам с рогами жалко, а безрогих ползучих и мелких мам - нет. Убил тысячи колорадских жуков на своих 10 сотках, зато спас одну корову.

----------


## Аньезка

> Просто мультфильмы, литература и реклама с детства внушают набор стереотипов: добрая коровушка, симпатичные кошечки-собачки (из собачек в Корее спокойно суп варят) и т.п. Все, у кого есть морда и два глаза, кажутся более близкими, чем безглазые личинки, слизни и червяки. Поэтому мам с рогами жалко, а безрогих ползучих и мелких мам - нет. Убил тысячи колорадских жуков на своих 10 сотках, зато спас одну корову.


Это неправда - насекомых в мультиках и детской литературе тоже было полно.
"В траве сидел кузнечик...совсем как огуречик зелененький он был...
ОН ЕЛ ОДНУ ЛИШЬ ТРАВКУ!!! НЕ ТРОГАЛ НИ КОЗЯВКУ!!!" 
упс.  :Cool:

----------


## Светлана

> Поэтому мам с рогами жалко, а безрогих ползучих и мелких мам - нет. Убил тысячи колорадских жуков на своих 10 сотках, зато спас одну корову.


хм, я считаю, что животных  нужно больше жалеть, чем насекомых по той простой причине, что у них более развитая нервная система  и мозг, чем у насекомых. Вследствии чего, когда  их убивают, они сильнее ощущают боль. 
p.s. это конечно не значит, что насекомых жалеть не надо.  кстати, в самих животных тоже живет множество других микроорганизмов. так что когда убивают любое животное, убивают множество этих организмов.
а "из двух зол выбирают меньшее" (с)

----------


## Skyku

Вспомнилось рассуждение курильщиков:
При пассивном курении вдыхается чуть ли не больше чем при активном. Вывод - ...

и "забывается" что активный курильщик одновременно еще и пассивный   :Smilie: 

Если бы мясоеды не ели яблок, то конечно можно было бы как-то сравниваться. Но кроме мяса они еще и яблоки с червяками едят!

----------


## Аньезка



----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> хм, я считаю, что животных  нужно больше жалеть, чем насекомых


Вот и нарушение обета бодхисаттвы.

Но чья бы то ни было *жалость* (далеко не то же самое, что *сострадание*) никогда в сансаре погоды не сделает. Нужно в конечном итоге самому из сансары свалить (конечно, грубо упрощая проблематику  :Smilie: ) и помочь это сделать тем, с кем у тебя есть кармическая связь. ИМХО, на это стоит тратить время и силы, а не на то, чтобы помочь каждой рыбе прожить до конца ещё одну никчемную и короткую жизнь.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> по твоему, гельминтов, аскарид и ленточных червей тоже убивать нельзя?


Это не по-моему, а если довести идею вегов до абсурда.
Кстати, соответствующие примеры жалости есть в махаянских текстах.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

О нарушении обета бодхисаттвы я сказал в связи с репликой о том, что "кого-то надо жалеть больше". Типа "эта бывшая мама мне нравится больше".

----------


## Аньезка

Всех жалко. Но когда вижу такое - сердце разрывается.
http://i135.photobucket.com/albums/q...bloodcow-2.jpg
Поэтому, честно скажу, мне лично по большому счету все равно, чьи сутры настоящие, а чьи - фальшивка. Я свой выбор сделала еще до прихода в буддизм.

----------


## Светлана

> Но чья бы то ни было *жалость* (далеко не то же самое, что *сострадание*)


Дмитрий, не придирайтесь к словам. Когда я писала пост выше, то написала слово "жалость" именно потому, что  оно изначально фигурировало в вашем посте (хотя и хотела написать "сострадание").  В том  сообщении не это важно было. Давайте не будем сейчас начинать дискуссию об отличии жалости от сострадания, всем же итак ясно, что это вещи разные. Основной смысл моего сообщения выше заключался не в том, кого больше жалеть или сострадать, а был по сути классическим, принятым аргументом в ответ на вопросы типа: "а вот насекомых-то, отроые гибнут при вспашке полей и т.п., вам не жалко?". Я постралась написать его как можно яснее. Но в случае, если смысл сообщения вам все равно остался непонятен, то посмотрите на сообщение Skyku ниже, он замечательно его проиллюстрировал  примером.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Всех жалко. Но когда вижу такое - сердце разрывается.


Анечка, а на пуджах вы что кушаете?

----------


## Аньезка

> Анечка, а на пуджах вы что кушаете?


Мясную микро-точку.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Мясную микро-точку.


Замечательно! Вот видите сострадание может по разному проявляться.  :Wink:

----------


## Светлана

> Анечка, а на пуджах вы что кушаете?


кстати, это очень интересный момент. Я где-то читала (кажется, в комментарии на Слова моего всблагого учителя), что изначально на ганапуджах была традиция, что йогины должны подносить и употреблять следующие виды мяса: слона, человека или коровы. Т.е. мяса, которое считалось  нечистым и не пригодным в пищу, как символ преодоления разделения между "чистым" и нечистым", т.е., по сути, практика "одного вкуса". 
Извините за вольную трактовку. 
p.s. а корова сюда попала потому, что в Индии ее было не принято употреблять в пищу.

----------


## Поляков

> когда  их убивают, они сильнее ощущают боль.


Скорее, это связано с тем, что агония у насекомых не так похожа на человеческую. Ну, и не кричат они. В остальном все должно быть похоже, если брать во внимание, что для убийства и тех и других могут использоваться одни и те же средства.

Есть такая замечательная штука - Ураган Д2. Производится сейчас на "Химическом заводе Драсловка, а.о. Колинв" в Чехии. Это дезинсекционное (уничтожение насекомых ), дератизационное (уничтожение грызунов) и фумигационное (уничтожение летающих насекомых) средство с одноразовым действием на основе стабилизированного жидкого цианистого водорода. 

Таких средств вагон и маленькая тележка, но это известно еще тем, что в 40-х годах прошлого века (называлось оно тогда Циклон Б) именно его использовали в газовых камерах концлагерей. Средство, как говорят, хорошо зарекомендовало себя на рынке.

----------


## Аньезка

> кстати, это очень интересный момент. Я где-то читала (кажется, в комментарии на Слова моего всблагого учителя), что изначально на ганапуджах была традиция, что йогины должны подносить и употреблять следующие виды мяса: слона, человека или коровы. Т.е. мяса, которое считалось  нечистым и не пригодным в пищу, как символ преодоления разделения между "чистым" и нечистым", т.е., по сути, практика "одного вкуса". 
> Извините за вольную трактовку. 
> p.s. а корова сюда попала потому, что в Индии ее было не принято употреблять в пищу.


Именно. Т.е., по сути, сам цог будет иметь более сильный эффект именно на сознание вегетарианца, т.к. он действительно в этот момент что-то в себе ломает и преодолевает. В то время как мясоед...просто ест то, что он привык есть.

----------


## Вова Л.

> Нужно в конечном итоге самому из сансары свалить (конечно, грубо упрощая проблематику ) и помочь это сделать тем, с кем у тебя есть кармическая связь. ИМХО, на это стоит тратить время и силы, а не на то, чтобы помочь каждой рыбе прожить до конца ещё одну никчемную и короткую жизнь.


И именно поэтому вы и иже с вами тратите время и силы, пытаясь переубедить форумских вегетарианцев.

----------


## Светлана

> Скорее, это связано с тем, что агония у насекомых не так похожа на человеческую. Ну, и не кричат они. В остальном все должно быть похоже, если брать во внимание, что для убийства и тех и других могут использоваться одни и те же средства.


да, это тоже  ужасно конечно. Ведь насекомые тоже страдают. Но это "не агония у них по другому проявляется", а они просто по-другому, не так чувствуют боль. И чувствуют они ее в меньшей степени.  Поскольку, повторяюсь, чем больше нервных окончаний и чем развитее нервная система, тем сильнее ощущается боль. *Если средства убиства одни и те же, то из этого не следует, что ощущение боли у разных живых организмов одно и то же.* 
Пример (немного садистский  :Smilie: ): если ножом разрезать непосредственно мозг, то человек этого не почувствует, т.к. там нет нервных окончаний. А если с него снимать кожу, разделывать, разрезать тело по кусочкам - то это уже другой разговор, так ведь?
Но разумеется, это не значит, что раз кто-то не чувствует боли, или чувствует ее меньше, то его хорошо убивать. 
тот факт, что животные (в том числе и грызуны!) больше насекомых страдают, когда их убивают, сложно оспорить. 
И страдание тем сильнее, чем более развит мозг и нервная система.
Кстати (но это уже мое субъективное мнение), мне кажется, что у насекомых, в отличие от крупных животных (в силу, опять же, не такой развитости мозга), нет осознавания или предчувствия "сейчас меня убьют"или "меня убивают".  но возможно, это всего лишь мои фантазии, которые, впрочем, никак не влияют на все вышесказанное. 
Так что я все же останусь при своем мнении, что из двух зол лучше  выбрать меньшее.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> И именно поэтому вы и иже с вами тратите время и силы, пытаясь переубедить форумских вегетарианцев.


Не больше одной-двух минут.  :Smilie:  Скорочтение плюс высокая скорость набора.

----------


## ullu

> Именно. Т.е., по сути, сам цог будет иметь более сильный эффект именно на сознание вегетарианца, т.к. он действительно в этот момент что-то в себе ломает и преодолевает. В то время как мясоед...просто ест то, что он привык есть.


Смысл цога не в том что бы переломать сознание вовсе.
А в том что бы осознавать пустоту всех явлений, независимо от того, какое из них ешь. Если не можешь не отвлечься на мясо из-за привязанности к нему, непириязни или своих идей, то что будешь делать во время смерти?

Так что здесь все находятся в равных условиях. Потому что у всех есть свое отношение к мясу и плюс теперь у нас есть гора идей по этому поводу. Что будет во время цога отлвекать от созерцания, между прочим  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Won Soeng

Отношение к некоторым (!!!) вегетарианцам у меня уже высказывалось. Бегает человек со стаканом воды и всех насильно пытается напоить - а вдруг жажда у существа? Кроме стакана ничего нет поэтому пытается взять не уменьем, а числом.

Вегетарианство - это хорошо для освобождения от привязанности к мясу. Но плохо для освобождения от привязанности вкусно поесть. Общее лекарство от того и другого - скромность в еде. 

Некоторые (!!!) вегетарианцы очень любят не просто популяризировать отказ от мяса, есть такие которые наслаждются дискуссиями с "трупоедами", в попытке произвести эффект и "завербовать" очередного поклонника. Вот это уже в явном виде сектантство и уклонение от дхармы. 

Очевидно, что некоторые мясоеды не менее упорны в распространении своих заблуждений. Но это никак не оправдывает ни одних, ни других в этих дискуссиях. Не важно, к какому образу питания возникла привязанность, а к какому - неприязнь. Это равная несвобода и равные заблуждения. Забавно смотреть на подобные баталии. Но помочь таким "буддистам" нельзя. Нельзя за другого человека исчерпать плоды кармы. И тем и другим следует заботиться о своем уме, о тех заблуждениям, которые они питают снова и снова. Вегов и вегетарианцев спасать не от чего. А гордецов, выбирающим свою пищу не из скромности и потребности тела, а чтобы чувствовать свою значимость - спасти может только случай, когда их привязанность доставит очень большие страдания и ум сможет распахнуться и освободиться. Остается только способствовать всеобщей скромности. Из трех сект я выбираю эту.

----------


## Поляков

> И страдание тем сильнее, чем более развит мозг и нервная система.


Кто ж его знает? Я не биолог, мне сложно сказать, но у насекомых есть в наличии мозг и нервная система и должно быть что-то типа ноцицепции как у позвоночных, раз они умеют реагировать на внешние раздражители. 




> Так что я все же останусь при своем мнении, что из двух зол лучше выбрать меньшее.


Как насчет ксенотрансплантации?  "Свинья (Sus scrofa domesticus) имеет большое анатомическое и физиологическое сходство с организмом человека, ее возможно генетически модифицировать и легко разводить благодаря короткому периоду воспроиз-водительного цикла и высокому многоплодию." (отсюда)

----------


## Светлана

> Не важно, к какому образу питания возникла привязанность, а к какому - неприязнь. Это равная несвобода и равные заблуждения.


Однако здесь я с вами не соглашусь. Вопрос не в привязанности или в неприязни, а скорее в осознанном выборе. Причем как в одном, так и в другом случае.

----------


## Won Soeng

Светлана, осознанность выбора часто остается под сомнением. Ребенок вполне осознанно может раскачивать вазу, надеясь, что из нее выпадет что-нибудь интересное, и не предполагая, что ваза упадет и разобьется. Вегетарианство как скромный образ жизни - осознанный выбор отказа от привязанности к еде, но вегетарианство как способ буддиского спасения живых существ от страданий - это осознанный выбор, но только ложного воззрения, надежда, что вдруг это спасет живых существ от страданий и неведение, что эти же организмы все равно будут съедены, а эти  же живые существа вновь переродятся для новых мучений и страданий.

----------


## Светлана

> Кто ж его знает? Я не биолог, мне сложно сказать, но у насекомых есть в наличии мозг и нервная система и должно быть что-то типа ноцицепции как у позвоночных, раз они умеют реагировать на внешние раздражители. 
> ])


То, что насекомые реагируют на внешние раздражители и даже испытывают болезненные ощущения, я с вами абсолютно согласна. Но на этом основании не следует, что насекомые страдают также, как животные при забое.  Не обязательно быть  специалистом-биологом, чтобы это понимать. Если вы хотите   оспорить аргумент, что чем развитее нервная система, тем сильнее ощущается боль, и так ли это на самом деле... То я - пас. Поскольку уже все сказала выше и больше мне нечего добавить.

И причем тут генно-модифицированные свиньи?))

----------


## Светлана

> Вегетарианство как скромный образ жизни - осознанный выбор отказа от привязанности к еде, но вегетарианство как способ буддиского спасения живых существ от страданий - это осознанный выбор, но только ложного воззрения, надежда, что вдруг это спасет живых существ от страданий и неведение, что эти же организмы все равно будут съедены, а эти  же живые существа вновь переродятся для новых мучений и страданий.


если следовать вашей логике, то можно сказать, что  можно вообще никого спасать (если появится возможность) от *непосредственных* страданий смерти, мучения, казни и т.п., поскольку они все равно переродятся для новых мучений. При этом нужно лишь практиковать Дхарму и самому стать Буддой, чтобы спасти всех раз и навсегда, и можно не предпринимать конкретных шагов к спасению существ от страданий боли т.п. *здесь и сейчас.* . Но   не забывайте, что в Парамиту даяния входит дарование защиты жизни. А парамита Даяния, в свою очередь, относится ко второму виду бодхичитты, т.е. "бодхичитыы действия". Поправьте, если я что-то перепутала...




> надежда, что вдруг это спасет живых существ от страданий.


надежда  :Smilie:  ну, не знаю, как у вас, а у меня экономическое образование. И одна основная истина экономической науки, которую я четко усвоила за время обучения, гласит: "Спрос рождает предложение". Все. Так что если  спрос "вдруг" упадет, то и  предложение "вдруг" опустится. И надежда здесь ни при чем.

----------


## Поляков

> Не обязательно быть  специалистом-биологом, чтобы это понимать.


Мне не понятно. Может на бф есть биологи, которые смогут просветить по этому поводу? 




> И причем тут генно-модифицированные свиньи?))


В сообщении есть ссылка. Речь идет о выращивании животных в качестве донорского материала для человека. Это к тезису о том, что у кого больше развит мозг и нервная система, тот и прав. 

Вы не думайте, что я на вас нападаю. Просто это такие стандартные вопросы по сабжу, которые я хотел бы чисто для себя прояснить.  :Smilie:

----------


## Светлана

> В сообщении есть ссылка. Речь идет о выращивании животных в качестве донорского материала для человека. Это к тезису о том, что у кого больше развит мозг и нервная система, тот и прав.


на мой взгляд, это также нельзя назвать этичным. Лично я не считаю, что раз свиньи менее развиты, чем человек, то их можно убивать ради органов. Однако это лишь мое субъективное мнение. Тем не менее, здесь стоит вопрос *именно выживания* человека, и поскольку пересадка органов животных (насколько мне известно), используется пока что крайне редко, то количество убитых свиней в данном случае несопоставимо с тем же количеством свиней, убиваемом с целью  производства пищи. _Поэтому, это вообще отдельная и обширная тема для обсуждения, кстати, тоже очень интересная._  Но я лично про это мало слышала, и соответственно, пока еще это толком не обдумывала, так что пока не смогу это с вами обсудить  :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

> если следовать вашей логике, то можно сказать, что  можно вообще никого спасать (если появится возможность) от *непосредственных* страданий смерти, мучения, казни и т.п., поскольку они все равно переродятся для новых мучений. При этом нужно лишь практиковать Дхарму и самому стать Буддой, чтобы спасти всех раз и навсегда, и можно не предпринимать конкретных шагов к спасению существ от страданий боли т.п. *здесь и сейчас.* . Но   не забывайте, что в Парамиту даяния входит дарование защиты жизни. А парамита Даяния, в свою очередь, относится ко второму виду бодхичитты, т.е. "бодхичитыы действия". Поправьте, если я что-то перепутала...


Если следовать моей логике, то спасать нужно страдающие чувствующие существа, а не переменчивую биомассу, принимающую различные формы от рождения к рождению. 





> надежда  ну, не знаю, как у вас, а у меня экономическое образование. И одна основная истина экономической науки, которую я четко усвоила за время обучения, гласит: "Спрос рождает предложение". Все. Так что если  спрос "вдруг" упадет, то и  предложение "вдруг" опустится. И надежда здесь ни при чем.


У меня достаточное образование для того, чтобы знать, что спрос так же не является чем-то данным, он тоже "рождается". И современные маркетологи умеют использовать для создания спроса даже такие вещи, как духовные искания, религиозные мотивы, благородство и сострадание, жалость и сочувствие и т.п.

Спрос "вдруг" не упадет. Вдруг он только вырастает, потому что кто-то в этом заинтересован.

Да, пропаганда вегетарианства в определенном смысле направлена на снижение определенной формы спроса. В то время как пропаганда скромности в потреблении направлена на общую заботу об всех организмах. Но пропаганда скромности никому не выгодна, на ней трудно заработать. Скромность можно эксплуатировать - это да. 

Поэтому надежда здесь основана на заблуждении, что отказ от мясной пищи действительно снизит спрос на убийство чувствующих существ. Первая ошибка в том, что чувствующие существа перерождаются и снова испытывают страдания и мучения. А что касается организмов, которые обычно принимаются за чувствующие существа, то их существование определяется привязанностями существ, которыми эти организмы организуются. 

Мышление в стиле отказа от вреда живым существам - очень хорошее мышление. Если только не преувеличивается и не становится тем самым причиной причинения другого вреда и страданий живым существам.

----------


## Буль

> у меня экономическое образование. И одна основная истина экономической науки, которую я четко усвоила за время обучения, гласит: "Спрос рождает предложение". Все. Так что если  спрос "вдруг" упадет, то и  предложение "вдруг" опустится. И надежда здесь ни при чем.


Я уже писал что при всеобщем вегетарианстве всё равно останется (и даже увеличится) спрос на молоко, шерсть, кожу, мех, корма для домашних животных и т.д.

----------


## Neroli

После просмотра фоток с молочной фермы, мне стало интересно, для вегетаринцев есть разница убили корову на мясо или убили после потери молокопроизводительности? Два-три года в стойле против десяти лет там же. Результат один.

Лучше все же рыба. Та хоть наплавалась.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Я уже писал что при всеобщем вегетарианстве всё равно останется (и даже увеличится) спрос на молоко, шерсть, кожу, мех, корма для домашних животных и т.д.


ИМХО, вообще взваливать на себя заботу о Мире (или там сансаре в целом), не обладая достаточным потенциалом — неплодотворно. Прежде всего потому, что никто (даже будды ака Татхагаты) в наш период не способны противостоять Маре (сиречь структурам, управляющим _массовым_ спросом и предложением) в обществе всеобщего злоупотребления  :Smilie:  в массе его.
Потому, по мне, заботиться в первую очередь следует, прежде всего, о том, что *я*, *я сам* делаю.
Иначе говоря, моя личная задача (программа-минимум  :Smilie: ) — доставить как можно меньше страданий другим чувствующим существам или — как можно меньше замараться о Кали  :Smilie: .
И как одно из *реальных* «воплощений» этой моей личной задачи — отказ от употребления мясного.
Если же сказать совсем просто — я отвечаю в этом мире _прежде всего за себя_ (т.е. — *за собственные деяния*), стремясь к рас-творению собственных васан, клеш и т.п. Остальное _с неибежностью_ последует из этого.
И в этом смысле вегетарианство — благо.

Сорри, если говорю о самоочевидном.  :Smilie: 

P.S. Классная метафора, особенно в контексте треда, из Вед (если мне ничего не изменяет):

«В Сатья-югу корова Дхармы твёрдо стоит на четырёх ногах,
в Трита-югу — на трёх, 
в Двапара — на двух, 
в Кали же — всего на одной ноге[, если не вообще лежит на брюхе, попираемая омрачёнными — YK]».

----------


## PampKin Head

... *как* можно меньше замараться о Кали ...
?




Лотосы, они из грязи произрастают. Ею питаюся, мутной водой утоляются.

----------


## Юй Кан

> ... *как* можно меньше замараться о Кали ...
> ?


Уф... Совершенствуемся в передёргах с вынанием из контексту?  :Smilie: 

Тем не менее:




> Лотосы, они из грязи произрастают. Ею питаюся, мутной водой утоляются.


Но расцветают, чистоту свою и дивный аромат порождая, _лишь в воздухе_. До коего ишо надобно до-брать-ся (до-БРАТЬ-себя).  :Smilie: 

К тому же *на ночь* лотос прячется, в ту самую родную мутную воду, вновь распускаясь лишь утром...

Это к слову о несовершенстве любых метафор.
И не надо обыгрывать «распускаясь», ладно?  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

> Уф... Совершенствуемся в передёргах с вынанием и контексту? 
> 
> Тем не менее:
> 
> 
> 
> Но расцветают, чистоту свою и дивный аромат порождая, _лишь в воздухе_. До коего ишо надобно добраться. 
> 
> К тому же *на ночь* лотос прячется, в ту самую родную мутную воду, вновь распускаясь лишь утром...
> ...


Вопрос с клешами в буддизьме решается прекращением танхи-страстной привязанности посредством Благородного Восьмеричного Пути. В котором аспекты, связанные с производством мяса, его торговлей отражены (правильный образ жизни). Но самое забавное, что ни в аспектах БВИ, ни в обетах (данных Буддой Шакьямуни, если не считать переводов спорных по происхождению текстов на санскрите) ничего не говориться о том, что особая диета - это необходимый элемент растворения клеш/килес.

"Не воспринимаемое обуславливает тебя, о Наропа, а привязанность к воспринимаемому. Так отсеки же эту привязанность" (с) Тилопа.

Есть мясо или не есть - это *индивидуальный выбор* каждого, мало имеющий отношение к процессу прекращения танхи в потоке сознания (если не считать творчества вегетарианствующих на стезе дописать что-нибудь). В одних случаях отказ от объекта привязанности способствует уменьшению танхи, в других - приводит к ее усилению.

Не ешь мясо? Молодец! Так сделай же следующий шаг: *перестань [censored] мозг окружающим на тему, чего ты не ешь*! И будет всем благо!

----------


## Аньезка

> Есть мясо или не есть - это *индивидуальный выбор* каждого, мало имеющий отношение к процессу прекращения танхи в потоке сознания


Твоя свобода заканчивается там, где начинается свобода другого (ц).
Это к теме про "дело личное".




> (если не считать творчества вегетарианствующих на стезе дописать что-нибудь).


То, что дописывали веги, а не мясоеды... и что вообще дописывали  - утверждение голословное, никем пока еще не доказанное.

----------


## PampKin Head

> То, что дописывали веги, а не мясоеды... и что вообще дописывали  - утверждение голословное, никем пока еще не доказанное.


Берем варианты одной и тоже ситуации, описанной суттой Палийского Канона и сутрой Махаянского Канона. Смотрим несовпадения. И получаем варианты:

- лишнее убрано мясоедами или им сочуствующими;
- диетологическое добавлено вегетарианцами или им сочувствующими;
- диетологическая информация транслировалась в FM-диапазоне и только Бодхисаттвам были розданы приемники, поэтому они слышали диетологический дискурс, записали его и сохранили (хотелось бы понять, где были в этот момент те, кто запомнил сутты без оной информации)...

Какие еще варианты? Лично мне хотелось бы услышать ответы на вопрос о такой диетологических особенностях сохранившихся текстов.

А делать вид, что взаимоисключающие вещи взаимодополняют друг друга... У меня не настолько тибетский ум, чтобы есть момы, почитывая "Пищу Бодхисаттв"...

----------


## Буль

:Embarrassment:

----------


## Аньезка

:Smilie:

----------


## Аньезка

> А делать вид, что взаимоисключающие вещи взаимодополняют друг друга... У меня не настолько тибетский ум, чтобы есть момы, почитывая "Пищу Бодхисаттв"...


Проблема в том, что далеко не все тибетские Учителя едят мясо. Почему-то...
Списочег: http://shabkar.org/teachers/tibetanbuddhism/index.htm
Мне тоже хотелось бы докопаться до истины.

----------


## Ондрий

Нельзя на ёлку влезть и попу не исколоть. (С)

"Кармически-чистая" еда - чулен (да и то, эта практика предназначена для другого совсем). Вегетарианство не уменьшает страданий ж.с. (считаем насекомых)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вопрос с клешами в буддизьме решается прекращением танхи-страстной привязанности посредством Благородного Восьмеричного Пути. В котором аспекты, связанные с производством мяса, его торговлей отражены (правильный образ жизни). Но самое забавное, что ни в аспектах БВИ, ни в обетах (данных Буддой Шакьямуни, если не считать переводов спорных по происхождению текстов на санскрите) ничего не говориться о том, что особая диета - это необходимый элемент растворения клеш/килес.
> 
> "Не воспринимаемое обуславливает тебя, о Наропа, а привязанность к воспринимаемому. Так отсеки же эту привязанность" (с) Тилопа.


Извини мой несовершенный ум, если способен?  :Smilie:  Но я говорил именно о *своей точке зрения* (ИМХО, «по мне» и т.п. видал?). Соответственно, это — мой *индивидуальный выбор*: есть или не есть, выражать своё мнение или нет... Тут (ниже) ты меня понял правильно.




> Есть мясо или не есть - это *индивидуальный выбор* каждого, мало имеющий отношение к процессу прекращения танхи в потоке сознания (если не считать творчества вегетарианствующих на стезе дописать что-нибудь). В одних случаях отказ от объекта привязанности способствует уменьшению танхи, в других - приводит к ее усилению.


1. Откуда такое презрение («творчество вегетарианствующих на стезе...»)? Что-то личное? Они/я лишают тебя неких благ?  :Smilie: 
2. Конструкты вроде «в одних случаях..., в других случаях» («иногда ты ешь медведя, иногда медведь ест тебя» и т.п.) — демагогические, то бишь, не обсуждаются.




> Не ешь мясо? Молодец! Так сделай же следующий шаг: *перестань [censored] мозг окружающим на тему, чего ты не ешь*! И будет всем благо!


Может, извиниться ещё и за то, что я существую и выражаю точку зрения, лишающую всех блага?  :Smilie:  Хошь, извинюсь?

Опять — прими мои искренние извинения за упомянутое выше, но ты не мой наставник. Потому подобный тон... Понятно?

А в остальном ты прав.  :Smilie: 
Я же, всего-то, говорил (и говорю) на уровне пониже.

----------


## Legba

Эвон! А ведь вопрос-то, видать, больной. Скока написано... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Ладно, засунусь в калашный ряд.




> Не ешь мясо? Молодец! Так сделай же следующий шаг: перестань [censored] мозг окружающим на тему, чего ты не ешь! И будет всем благо!


Полностью согласен. Осталось выяснить, *кто* пытался такое сделать с Вашим мозгом.
А черт, надо убегать... Вечером допишу. Приятного *всем* аппетита. :Smilie:

----------


## Юй Кан

> Проблема в том, что далеко не все тибетские Учителя едят мясо. Почему-то...
> Списочег: http://shabkar.org/teachers/tibetanbuddhism/index.htm
> Мне тоже хотелось бы докопаться до истины.


Aniezka, а накой её искать, такую истину, если она (по сути — сам _вопрос_ о ней), как се понимам, по умолчанию рано или поздно снимается естественно, *благодаря прилежному и т.д. следованию практике*, предложенной Вам Наставником избранной Вами традиции?

----------


## Аньезка

> Aniezka, а накой её искать, такую истину, если она (по сути — сам _вопрос_ о ней), как се понимам, по умолчанию рано или поздно снимается естественно, *благодаря прилежному и т.д. следованию практике*, предложенной Вам Наставником избранной Вами традиции?


Видите ли, хотелось бы удостоверится, что я следую действительно настоящему Учению, которое приводит к Освобождению. А что получается, если Будда Шакьямуни в разных сутрах сам себе противоречит?

----------


## Skyku

> А что получается, если Будда Шакьямуни в разных сутрах сам себе противоречит?


Будды в сутрах нет. Там слова.

----------


## Светлана

> Я уже писал что при всеобщем вегетарианстве всё равно останется (и даже увеличится) спрос на молоко, шерсть, кожу, мех, корма для домашних животных и т.д.


хм... видимо, я невнимательно читала ваши сообщения.  А почему вы так считаете?
Но на мой взгляд, это противоречит основным законам экономики. Было бы интересно провести исследование на эту тему.

----------


## Светлана

> Нельзя на ёлку влезть и попу не исколоть. (С)


любимая цитата моей бабушки, кстати  :Smilie: )



> Вегетарианство не уменьшает страданий ж.с. (считаем насекомых)


ну мы же выше это уже обсудили.... При вегетрианской диете убивается, к примеру, N млн. насекомых. А когда выращивают скот, убивают: N млн. насекомых (при выращивании корма) + N миллионов микроорганизмов в телах животных + самих животных. Даже если отбросить первый пункт, то получается все равно в два раза больше  :Smilie:

----------


## Буль

> хм... видимо, я невнимательно читала ваши сообщения.  А почему вы так считаете?


Я об этом писал в этой теме несколько моих сообщений назад, посмотрите. Какой смысл повторяться?

----------


## Светлана

> Какие еще варианты? Лично мне хотелось бы услышать ответы на вопрос о такой диетологических особенностях сохранившихся текстов.


вот черт. Я в Лхасе оставила книгу,  которую мне подарили в монастыре Копан. Она посвящена как раз этому вопросу и там много цитат из разных сутр про вегетарианство, доказательства, почему они аутентичны, в каких местах точно, а в каких - под вопросом. В другой главе даже приведены диспуты и доказательства, насчет почему практикам Махаяны лучше не есть мясо. Отдельная глава посвящена доказательству, почему Будда никак не мог отравиться мясом,  а это всего лишь миф. И так далее... Очень, кстати, основательный труд. Написал один геше, имя не помню...
Было лень мне тогда эту книгу с собой в Москву тащить, вес все-таки немалый, но чувствую, придется мне скоро за ней в обратно в Лхасу смотаться, очень пригодилась бы  :Big Grin: 



> А делать вид, что взаимоисключающие вещи взаимодополняют друг друга... У меня не настолько тибетский ум, чтобы есть момы, почитывая "Пищу Бодхисаттв"...


+5!

----------


## Юй Кан

> Видите ли, хотелось бы удостоверится, что я следую действительно настощему Учению, которое приводит к Освобождению. А что получается, если Будда Шакьямуни в разных сутрах сам себе противоречит?


Разве Будда не давал *разные* Учения как аспекты _Единой_ Колесницы?




> 203. Колесница дэвов, колесница Брахмы и колесница шраваков, 
> колесница пратьекабудд и Татхагат колесница — о них говорю я. 
> 
> 204. Пока действует ум, — нет числа колесницам… 
> [Однако] в уме, обращение пережившем, нет ни колесницы, ни ездока. 
> 
> 205. Я говорю: «Для пребывающего в колеснице нет разделения колесницы». 
> [Лишь] для невежд продвижения я говорю о её разделении.


Это из второй главы Ланкаватары.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Отдельная глава посвящена доказательству, почему Будда никак не мог отравиться мясом,  а это всего лишь миф.


Миф (точнее, распространённое среди несведущих суждение, основанное на ошибочной изначальной посылке) — как следствие всего лишь ошибки перевода/переводчика.
Там всё очень просто... Пояснить подробнее?
(Если, конечно, речь о «куске мяса вепря» упомянутом в Махапариниббана сутте.)

----------


## Светлана

> Миф (точнее, распространённое среди несведущих суждение, основанное на ошибочной изначальной посылке) — как следствие всего лишь ошибки перевода/переводчика.
> Там всё очень просто... Пояснить подробнее?
> (Если, конечно, речь о «куске мяса вепря» упомянутом в Махапариниббана сутте.)


да, была бы очень благодарна, если вы мне напомните... А то я забыла четкое доказательство, которое обычно приводится. Только не могли бы вы мне в личку написать (если конечно, кроме меня это никому не интересно), а не в этой теме, т.к. здесь тогда еще ворох всяких споров разродится  :Smilie: ) а у меня пока нет той книги при себе   :Big Grin:

----------


## Светлана

> Я об этом писал в этой теме несколько моих сообщений назад, посмотрите. Какой смысл повторяться?


уф, нашла. очень интересная позиция. нужно будет над этим поразмыслить.

----------


## Кунзанг Янгдзом

> да, была бы очень благодарна, если вы мне напомните... А то я забыла четкое доказательство, которое обычно приводится. Только не могли бы вы мне в личку написать (если конечно, кроме меня это никому не интересно), а не в этой теме, т.к. здесь тогда еще ворох всяких споров разродится ) а у меня пока нет той книги при себе


Не только Вам одной интересно. Мне тоже.  :Smilie:  
Yu Kan, напишите, пожалуйста, прямо в теме  :Kiss:

----------


## Skyku

> Разве Будда не давал ...


И после этого говорится - не важно КТО, а важно ЧТО?  :Wink: 




> Это из второй главы Ланкаватары.


...и вероятно просто в силу спора между "колесницами" там написано 
это ЧТО.

----------


## Юй Кан

Переводимое многими как «сушёное мясо вепря; деликатес из свинины» и т.п. на пали (в транскрипте на русск.  :Smilie: ) выглядит так: _сукара маддава_.
_Буквальный_ перевод этого сочетания — «свиное лакомство».
И вот тут возникает обычная проблема, встающая перед переводчиками с санскрита (я сам с этим наломался %) и, видимо, с пали: зачастую упоминаемое существо (особенно сущ-во!) или предмет (реже) именуется образно/метафорически. (Это, впрочем, особенность _поэзии_ и вообще: не именовать прямо.)
И вот: «свиное лакомство» — это просто трюфель. Свинухи их просто обожают и их даже натаскивают на поиск этих грибов.  :Smilie:

----------


## Светлана

> У меня достаточное образование для того, чтобы знать, что спрос так же не является чем-то данным, он тоже "рождается". И современные маркетологи умеют использовать для создания спроса даже такие вещи, как духовные искания, религиозные мотивы, благородство и сострадание, жалость и сочувствие и т.п.


вот именно. 




> Спрос "вдруг" не упадет. Вдруг он только вырастает, потому что кто-то в этом заинтересован.


Не надо все сваливать на маркетологов, как обычно. Они конечно, играют свою роль, причем весомую, но не они одни. Спрос зависит от многих факторов, помимо банального маркетинга. Это заменяемость/незаменяемость, эластичность, представления и ожидания людей, и так далее. 



> Поэтому надежда здесь основана на заблуждении, что отказ от мясной пищи действительно снизит спрос на убийство чувствующих существ. Первая ошибка в том, что чувствующие существа перерождаются и снова испытывают страдания и мучения. А что касается организмов, которые обычно принимаются за чувствующие существа, то их существование определяется привязанностями существ, которыми эти организмы организуются.


чувствующие существа перерождаются... снова мучения... . уф. 
Я-то не опытный практик, могу согласиться с вашими аргументами, и признать, что отказ от мяса с мотивацией ненанесения страданий - это заблуждение. Но тогда нам надо еще не забыть все это доказать и  пояснить ряду учителей, про которых мы здесь уже когда-то упоминали (ну там, Чатрал Ринпоче, Далай лама [*ДА*, он уже давно не ест мяса], Патрул Ринпоче,  и так далее), а то они, наверное, не читают данный форум, поэтому даже не подозревают, насколько тоже заблуждаются.... Негоже  :Smilie: 




> Мышление в стиле отказа от вреда живым существам - очень хорошее мышление. Если только не преувеличивается и не становится тем самым причиной причинения другого вреда и страданий живым существам.


если "мышление в стиле отказа от вреда живым существам" основано на правильном посыле (мотивации), и базе, то оно *никак*, ну никак, не сможет стать причиной принесения вреда.

----------


## Светлана

> И вот: «свиное лакомство» — это просто трюфель. Свинухи их просто обожают и их даже натаскивают на поисх этих грибов.


забавно) спасибо. 
но в той книге как-то посложнее было объяснение, на несколько страниц минимум  :Smilie:

----------


## Юй Кан

> И после этого говорится - не важно КТО, а важно ЧТО?


Оттуда же:




> 172. В различиях тел имени, слова и слога 
> глупцы и невежды вязнут, как слон — в глубоком болоте.


В Ланкаватаре вообще много есть периодов, призывающих не цепляться за слова/формы...

Оттого — рррэкомендую ознакомиться со всем текстом сутры, не настаивая.  :Smilie:

----------


## Юй Кан

> забавно) спасибо. 
> но в той книге как-то посложнее было объяснение, на несколько страниц минимум


Всё, сказанное кратко, можно развернуть в целую книгу. (Бывает, всего на паре слов из сутры целые статьи люди пишут и, возможно, не всегда для умножения кол-ва публикаций, требуемого при получении учёной степени.)

И это, в принципе, нормально: просто некоторые серьёзные вопросы, вроде этого, требуют серьёзной и развернутой аргументации — для, скажем так, дотошных.  :Smilie:

----------


## Светлана

> И это, в принципе, нормально: просто некоторые серьёзные вопросы, вроде этого, требуют серьёзной и развернутой аргументации — для, скажем так, дотошных.


да, точно  :Smilie: 

эх,, чувствую, слишком много я постов написала.  разнесут меня сейчас здесь... в прах.

----------


## Буль

> Переводимое многими как «сушёное мясо вепря; деликатес из свинины» и т.п. на пали (в транскрипте на русск. ) выглядит так: _сукара маддава_.
> _Буквальный_ перевод этого сочетания — «свиное лакомство».
> И вот тут возникает обычная проблема, встающая перед переводчиками с санскрита (я сам с этим наломался %) и, видимо, с пали: зачастую упоминаемое существо (особенно сущ-во!) или предмет (реже) именуется образно/метафорически. (Это, впрочем, особенность _поэзии_ и вообще: не именовать прямо.)
> И вот: «свиное лакомство» — это просто трюфель. Свинухи их просто обожают и их даже натаскивают на поиск этих грибов.


То есть Чунда поднёс Татхагате пищу, которую едят свиньи?  :EEK!: 

Кстати, я не знаю ни одного вида трюфелей, произрастающих в Индии...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Аньезка

> *Умер ли Будда, отравившись мясом?*
> 
> Известно, что многие священнослужители, монахи и учителя, принадлежащие к буддийской традиции, при определённых обстоятельствах позволяют себе употреблять в пищу мясо. В оправдание своим действиям они приводят тот факт, что однажды Будда якобы сам отведал мяса в доме одного из своих последователей, дабы не обидеть чувств хозяина. "Вот так и мы, – говорят эти люди, – смиренно и с благодарностью приемлем всё нам подносимое, не выказывая приязни или отвращения". ("Мясо", как позже оказалось по их версии, было несвежим и вызвало отравление, приведшее к смерти Будды.) После этого они обычно добавляют: "Также вам надлежит знать, что Будда заповедал избегать мяса лишь в том случае, если мы знаем, слышали или имеем основания подозревать, что данное животное было забито специально для нас".
> 
> Таким образом, своим первым утверждением они противоречат исследованиям учёных, большинство из которых сходятся во мнении, что причиной смерти Будды явился не кусок мяса, а ядовитый трюфель (разновидность подземного клубневидного гриба). Вторым своим заявлением они противоречат писаниям Махаяны, которые однозначно порицают употребление мяса.
> 
> Давайте для начала расставим все точки над i в так называемом инциденте с "употреблением несвежей свинины" Буддой. В Диалогах Будды, переведённых с языка пали супругами г-ном и г-жой Рис Дэвидс, говорится следующее:
> 
>     "... И тогда Чанда обратился к Благородному со следующими словами: "Не окажет ли нам Благородный честь, отведав завтра угощения в доме моём, заодно со всею братией?" – на что Благородный ответил утвердительным молчанием.
> ...


Роси Филип Капло

БЕРЕЧЬ ВСЕ ЖИВОЕ
БУДДИЗМ И ВЕГЕТАРИАНСТВО

Перевод А.А.Нариньяни

----------


## Буль

> Оставив на время в стороне доводы учёных, подумайте сами, какой здравомыслящий человек может поверить в то, что Чанда мог и вправду поднести Будде кусок свинины, когда тот почтил его дом своим посещением?


А, типа, поднести Будде то, что едят свиньи - гораздо более почтительно?  :Confused:

----------


## Юй Кан

> Кстати, я не знаю ни одного вида трюфелей, произрастающих в Индии...





> Для животных поиск подземных грибов - дело нехитрое: как раз им и предназначены трюфельные пахучие привлекающие вещества - аттрактанты. У перигорского, троицкого, бургундского, *индийского* трюфеля около 20 летучих стероидных соединений дают такой «букет», перед которым не в силах устоять большая часть лесных обитателей. Аромат, как магнит, притягивает к трюфелям улиток, мух, жуков, мышей, зайцев, белок, барсуков, косуль, оленей, лосей, кабанов, медведей.


Линк, буде таковой надобен, — плз, самостоятельно.  :Wink:

----------


## PampKin Head

> http://www.rian.ru/review/20080626/112256877.html
> Испанские обезьяны первыми из приматов получат "человеческие" права
> 
> 26/06/2008 17:18
> 
> *Комиссия испанского парламента призвала правительство страны признать права крупных обезьян - орангутангов, горилл и шимпанзе,  в частности, их "право на жизнь, свободу", а также оградить их от пыток*, сообщает газета Pais.
> 
> Это первый случай в мировой практике, когда такие права официально признаются за животными. Данное решение было принято по инициативе международной организации "Проект "Высшие приматы" (Great Apes Project), которая была основана философами Питером Сингером (Peter Singer) и Паолой Кавальери в 1993 году, но до сих пор ни в одной стране мира не добивалась такого успеха.
> 
> ...


http://www.rian.ru/review/20080626/112256877.html

----------


## Fritz

В Индии обезьяны давно снабжены правами и даже почитанием. Испанцам надо теснее сотрудничать с Индийцами. Что же до испанских обезьян, то они там к редкостному виду вымирающему относятся, так что их и без человеческих прав не руках носят.

----------


## Иилья

Ништяк! Давайте будем обезьянам платить еще пособие по безработице! Право на отпуск даешь! Избирательное право!!!

----------


## Huandi

> В Индии обезьяны давно снабжены правами


Автомобильными? Похоже, они едут к нам работать водителями маршруток....

----------


## Буль

> Линк, буде таковой надобен, — плз, самостоятельно.


1. Не надо вырывать куски из текста в угоду желанию что-то доказать! Ниже в приведённом Вами же тексте читаем: "В Италии натаскивают на летний, зимний, перигорский и пьемонтский трюфель; во Франции - на перигорский, бургундский, индийский." Будда же не во Франции жил, согласны?

2. Вообще термин "индийский трюфель" лежит на совести переводчика. Из всех известных видов трюфелей под термин "индийский" подходит Tuber indicum, который, как известно мировому сообществу, произрастает в Китае и более известен как Tuber sinensis (Chinese truffle).  Будда же не в Китае жил, согласны?

3. Есть ещё Tuber himalayensis, но он растёт в районе Джайпура, что в 1000 км. от Вайшали, где жил Чунда. Или этот кузнец запросто сбегал за 1000 км. за грибом, который тогда ели только свиньи?

4. Зачем Чунда предложил Будде свинячью еду, да к тому же ещё и испорченную? В дополнение к сладкому рису?

5. Как можно было съесть испорченный трюфель???  :EEK!:  Во-первых он жуть как воняет, а во-вторых он превращается в склизкую массу

6. Как после отравления грибом можно было пройти 200 км. до Кушинагара?

Так что на этих основаниях гложут меня сомнения относительно версии с трюфелем...  :Cool:

----------


## Иван Ран

> Ништяк! Давайте будем обезьянам платить еще пособие по безработице! Право на отпуск даешь! Избирательное право!!!


У обезьян уже давно есть избирательное право, а так же право быть избранным...

----------


## Этэйла

опять разнесли темуууууууууу :Smilie: 
сам вопрос: "Защищают ли буддисты животных?"
Да защищают, а что каждый для себя вкладывает в словосочитание "защита животных", это уже другая тема......
Давайте уже и обезьян приплетем сюда, и слонов очень полезных и священных животных(еще и полезных), змей наимудрейших, хотя и ядовитых, комаров, мошек, птиц и т.д... в чем соль вопроса?

----------


## Аньезка

*Бао*, даже если Будда отравился мясом - это само по себе уже о многом говорит.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Буль

О чём же?

----------


## Светлана

> 3. Есть ещё Tuber himalayensis, но он растёт в районе Джайпура, что в 1000 км. от Вайшали, где жил Чунда. Или этот кузнец запросто сбегал за 1000 км. за грибом, который тогда ели только свиньи?


необязательно же самому таскаться. Ведь и мы пользуемся вещами с самых разных концов земли. естественно, что 2500 лет назад - это не сейчас, но в рамках одной страны, нет ничего удивительного в том, что человек из Вайшали мог иметь еду или вещи из Джайпура. 

p.s. а в растениях вы здорово разбираетесь.. вау.

----------


## Светлана

> опять разнесли темуууууууууу


Yu Kan, я же предупреждала (с) 
 :Smilie:

----------


## Аньезка

> О чём же?


Он был Будда. Он мог раствориться в радужном теле, он мог уйти с помощью практики, которую позже назвали Пхова, наверное, он по-любому мог бы исчезнуть. Но он....отравился МЯСОМ! Было ли в жизни Будды хоть что-нибудь случайное? Мог ли он не знать, что мясо отравлено? Я тут цитату одну нашла



> Так и хочется сказать про Будду, отравившегося предположительно несвежей котлетой: "Господь наказал". Но представить, что Будда наказал себя сам, сложновато. *С другой стороны, история с отравлением может являть собой сложный психологический ход. С бухты барахты менять одни постулаты на обратные способны только глупые руководители. Будда не перевернул все с ног на голову, а с восточной тонкостью дал понять, что можно и так.* Можно и котлеты. Только осторожно.


http://www.dietaonline.ru/articles/a...?id=122&page=3

Да, Будда не запрещал есть мясо (если верить тхеравадинским сутрам, а не махаянским),  он просто умер, отравившись им.

_______

Кстати, а кто знает, это место про его его отравление - единственное как бы доказательство того, что сам Шакьямуни ел мясо? Или еще есть отрывки?

____

В дополнение к теме




> Часть буддийских монахов Центрального хурула Калмыкии отказалась от употребления в пищу мяса. Таким способом монахи "Золотой обители Будды Шакьямуни" хотят продлить жизнь Далай-лама XIV, сообщает www.elista.org.
> 
> Как пояснил в интервью радиостанции "Европа Плюс" в среду верховный лама республики Тэло Тулку Ринпоче, наступивший год является проблемным в плане здоровья для людей, родившихся в год Свиньи, в том числе и для духовного лидера буддистов всего мира Его Святейшества Далай-ламы, которому 6 июля исполнится 72 года.
> 
> "Буддийские практики Индии считают, что для продления жизни Далай-ламы необходимо не причинять вреда живым существам. Чем больше мы едим мяса, тем больше в мире убивается различных животных, что нарушает основной принцип буддийского учения", - пояснил верховный лама Калмыкии.
> 
> С просьбой сократить количество употребляемого в пищу мяса глава буддистов Калмыкии обратился также к верующим. *Стоит отметить, что сам Тэло Тулку Ринпоче на протяжении последних 12 лет является вегетарианцем*.

----------


## Буль

> необязательно же самому таскаться. Ведь и мы пользуемся вещами с самых разных концов земли. естественно, что 2500 лет назад - это не сейчас, но в рамках одной страны, нет ничего удивительного в том, что человек из Вайшали мог иметь еду или вещи из Джайпура.


Угу, специально для отравления Будды нищему кузнецу выслали свинячью еду, произрастающую за 1000 км. от его лачуги. DHL Express отдыхает...  :Cool:

----------


## Буль

> Он был Будда. Он мог раствориться в радужном теле, он мог уйти с помощью практики, которую позже назвали Пхова, наверное, он по-любому мог бы исчезнуть. Но он....отравился МЯСОМ! Было ли в жизни Будды хоть что-нибудь случайное? Мог ли он не знать, что мясо отравлено?


Не знаю, я не Будда. Однако думаю что не знал, ибо, если знал - то явил бы нам пример самоубийства, что как-то не вяжется с Его Учением...




> Да, Будда не запрещал есть мясо (если верить тхеравадинским сутрам, а не махаянским),  он просто умер, отравившись им.


И что это должно доказывать?




> Часть буддийских монахов Центрального хурула Калмыкии отказалась от употребления в пищу мяса


А другая часть монахов от этого перестала быть буддистами?

----------


## Huandi

> И что это должно доказывать?


Это должно означать, что если Будда отравился мясом, то мясо плохая еда, а если грибами - то значит он мясо не ел, и оно тоже плохая еда. Вот такая логика  :Big Grin: .

----------


## Юй Кан

> Yu Kan, я же предупреждала (с)


Свет, да я ведь знаю, чем отличаются форумы от прямого общения. Оттого по форумам — не ходок, _вообще_.  :Smilie:  А тут захотелось вот поучаствовать всего во второй из веток http://board.buddhist.ru, думал, хоть здесь есть какое-то существенное отличие от прочих, поскольку в треде по Ланкаватаре люди, всё же, флудом не то что не злоупотребляли, а просто не флудили (очередное СПАСИБО До, ещё изрядно помогшему мне инфой и консультациями в работе)... 
Ну, уйду и отсюда, как ушёл из одного востоковедческого, благо, что очередной (очень занятный и давно желанный, как некогда — годяньские списки «Лао-цзы» или Ланкаватара) текст уже взял в работу. Ничего страшного ведь не произойдёт, коли и тут — как везде. Печально, конечно, но не более того.
А уйти ведь всё равно придётся, поскольку обильная переписка здорово отвлекает от работы, которая всегда — важнее.  :Smilie:

----------


## ullu

> Угу, специально для отравления Будды нищему кузнецу выслали свинячью еду, произрастающую за 1000 км. от его лачуги. DHL Express отдыхает...


Не удивительно , что он отравился.....

----------


## Светлана

> Угу, специально для отравления Будды нищему кузнецу выслали свинячью еду, произрастающую за 1000 км. от его лачуги. DHL Express отдыхает...


да ладно, может, и не специально. просто у него имелся трюфель из Джайпура. В пределах одной страны это возможно, т.к. dhl-то не было, конечно, но и люди не жили в полной изоляции. кстати, возможно  трюфель как раз и был  испорченный потому, что Джайпур-то в 1000км...  :Smilie:

----------


## Светлана

> обильная переписка здорово отвлекает от работы, которая всегда — важнее.


абсолютно согласна. вообще удивляюсь, каким чудом мне сегодня удалось защитить диплом  :Smilie: 
удачи вам в работе.



> Не удивительно , что он отравился.....


опередили  :Smilie:

----------


## Юй Кан

> 1. Не надо вырывать куски из текста в угоду желанию что-то доказать! Ниже в приведённом Вами же тексте читаем: "В Италии натаскивают на летний, зимний, перигорский и пьемонтский трюфель; во Франции - на перигорский, бургундский, индийский." Будда же не во Франции жил, согласны?
> 
> 2. Вообще термин "индийский трюфель" лежит на совести переводчика. Из всех известных видов трюфелей под термин "индийский" подходит Tuber indicum, который, как известно мировому сообществу, произрастает в Китае и более известен как Tuber sinensis (Chinese truffle).  Будда же не в Китае жил, согласны?
> 
> 3. Есть ещё Tuber himalayensis, но он растёт в районе Джайпура, что в 1000 км. от Вайшали, где жил Чунда. Или этот кузнец запросто сбегал за 1000 км. за грибом, который тогда ели только свиньи?
> 
> 4. Зачем Чунда предложил Будде свинячью еду, да к тому же ещё и испорченную? В дополнение к сладкому рису?
> 
> 5. Как можно было съесть испорченный трюфель???  Во-первых он жуть как воняет, а во-вторых он превращается в склизкую массу
> ...


ОК, ответы на Ваши вопросы по пунктам:

1-2) не знаю, почему и кем индийский трюфель назван индийским;

3) не знаю, какие грибы росли в то время в том регионе, где происходили события, поведанные в Махапариниббана-сутте;

4) не знаю, зачем проецировать на Будду собственные/современные представления о валидности для Всеблагого пищи, обожаемой [не только] свиньями, кои, насколько знаю, едва ли не столь же всеядны, как и человеки (или — наоборот, не суть);

5) «испорченную»... не знаю, откуда и зачем взялось это прилагательное, если речь, согласно тексту, идёт не более чем о _трюфеле ака «свином лакомстве»_, безо всяких прилагательных;

6) по поводу «как мог пройти?» — цитирую сутту (пер. Сыркина):




> [...]
> 
> 21-22. И когда Блаженный вкусил пищи у Чунды-кузнеца, в него вступил жестокий недуг, начались тяжкие боли, предвестники смерти. Но Блаженный в мудрости и решимости переносил терпеливо страдания. 
> 
> 23. Вкусивши пищи у Чунды-кузнеца, — так мне привелось слышать, — он с твердостью переносил страдания, тяжкие предсмертные муки. Когда вкусил он мяса вепря, *вступил в него страшный недуг; облегчивши же страдания*, Блаженный сказал: «Идем в Кусинару!»


Далее (уже в Кусинаре):




> [...]
> 
> 48. И славный Ананда сказал Блаженному: «Как чудесно, Господин, как непостижимо, — лик Блаженного так ясен и светится! ибо как только я возложил парчовые одеяния на Блаженного, весь прежний яркий их блеск потускнел внезапно!» 
> 
> 49. «Истинно так, Ананда! Две есть минуты, когда лик Блаженного становится ясен, светел необычайно. 
> 
> 50. В ту ночь, Ананда, когда Совершенный, достиг Просветления, великого, чудного, и в ту ночь, в которую он отойдет навсегда отселе, — вот когда, Ананда, лик Совершенного становится ясен, светел необычайно. 
> 
> 51. И сегодня, Ананда, в третью ночную стражу, в Упаватане Кусинарской, в роще, между деревьями-близнецами, вступит Совершенный на высочайшую стезю!.. В путь теперь, Ананда, идем к реке Какутхе». — «Да будет так, Господин», — отвечал славный Ананда.


Наконец:




> 57. И вот Блаженный обратился к Ананде и сказал: «Теперь, может статься, Ананда, будут упрекать Чунду-кузнеца: “Грех, тебе, Чунда, великий позор тебе, Чунда, что Совершенный, вкусивши у тебя последний раз пищи, вскоре скончался”. Но этот упрек, Ананда, нужно отклонить от Чунды, говоря: “Добро тебе Чунда, слава тебе, Чунда, что у тебя в последний раз вкусил Совершенный пищи и тогда скончался. Из уст самого Совершенного я слышал, от него самого принял я такое слово: “Два приношения пищи дают равный плод, равный прибыток — высший плод и высший прибыток, чем все иные. Каковы же те два приношения? Приношение пищи, вкусив которой достиг Совершенный высочайшего Просветления, и приношение пищи, вкусив которой Совершенный вступает из этого мира на высочайший путь, — вот два приношения, что дают равный плод и равный прибыток, высшие, нежели все иные. И то по предопределению предначертано Чунде, в долгой жизни, в доброй судьбе и славе, в наследии на небесах и силе владычества на земле!” Вот как подобает отразить всякий упрек Чунде-кузнецу». 
> 
> 58. И тогда Блаженный громко и торжественно изрек: «Дающему приумножится доброе; в укротившем себя не возникнет волнение гнева; праведный откинет прочь все греховное и, с корнем вырвавший всякую сладость и горечь, и всякое обольщение, достигнет Нирваны!»


И последнее. Есть всего два варинта: либо место имело «мясо вепря», либо — «свиное лакомство ака трюфель».

Выбираю второй вариант, поскольку: 
а) опять же, не знаю, было ли принято тогда в этом регионе Индии _почтительно_ угощать мясом (даже не Будду, Великого Аскета, а вообще  :Smilie: );
б) упоминания/упоминаний употребления в пищу _чего-либо мясного_ Буддой мне встречать не доводилось.

Остальное, по мне/для меня, — игры ума. %)

P.S. О том, что Благодатный повелел *сразу по окончании своей трапезы* зарыть и никому более не давать (это по поводу «знал? не знал?») остатков пищи, им тогда вкушённой, цитировать уже не буду... Вот линк на полный текст сутты: http://esoserver.narod.ru/Budd/mahaparinirv.htm

----------


## Ersh

> а) опять же, не знаю, было ли принято тогда в этом регионе Индии почтительно угощать мясом (даже не Будду, Великого Аскета, а вообще


А простите, угощать чем свиньи лакомятся, - почтительно?

----------


## Fritz

Трюфели, если не ошибаюсь, лакомством свиней не являются, просто свиней использовали для поиска. Равно как собак и мух.

И в тексте нигде не стоит отравление именно продуктом. После не значит в следствие. Пожилым людям не рекомендуется переедать или даже плотно обедать, особенно сердечникам. Еда, её усвоение, является общей нагрузкой для организма, и разумеется еда, её усвоение, может обострить любые болячки.

----------


## Юй Кан

> А простите, угощать чем свиньи лакомятся, - почтительно?


Ersh, зачем разводить флуд, повторяя уже и без того _несколько раз_ спрошетое здесь Бао... %)
Ответьте, пожалуйста?

И см. п. 4 моего ответа ему.

----------


## Neroli

То, чем отравился или не отравился Будда вообще не важно. Важно чему он учил.

----------


## Huandi

Ассаджи у себя на форуме написал достаточно подробно: http://dhamma.ru/forum/index.php?topic=472.0




> Комментарий Буддхагхосы:
> .....
> Он объясняет "сукара-маддава" как "мясо свиньи" (sūkarassa maṃsaṃ). При этом он упоминает другие мнения.
> 
> Так же поступает и Дхаммапала в комментарии к Удане:
> .....


Думаю, мнений этих комментаторов достаточно.

----------


## Аньезка

> Ersh, зачем разводить флуд, повторяя уже и без того _несколько раз_ спрошетое здесь Бао... %)
> Ответьте, пожалуйста?
> 
> И см. п. 4 моего ответа ему.


Им все равно - они боты.  :Big Grin:  Так что, бросайте это неблагодатное занятие, Yu Kan. Legba хорошо про алкоголь и пьющих буддистов подметил.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Им все равно - они боты.  Так что, бросайте это неблагодатное занятие, Yu Kan. Legba хорошо про алкоголь и пьющих буддистов подметил.


Ань, я, скажем там, чуток знаком с их эээ... «софтом»  :Smilie: . Но с самими «ботами» — куда меньше. Оттого и отвечаю/спрошаю.

P.S. Если кому интересно (чтоб отвечать, не прибегая к буферу или альт+шифт и т.п.  :Smilie: ), звать меня Юрием.

----------


## Юй Кан

> __________________
> Animals are friends NOT food!


Мысль прикольная была пару дней назад — учудить для этого треда себе подпись:

«При написании сей мессаги ни одного чувствующего существа, включая тонкочувствующих буддистов, не пострадало!»  :Smilie:

----------


## Ондрий

> Им все равно - они боты.  Так что, бросайте это неблагодатное занятие, Yu Kan. Legba хорошо про алкоголь и пьющих буддистов подметил.


Не то он подметил. На бухло есть прямой запрет, на мясо - нет. Остальное - догоны. (племя такое в африке есть)

----------


## Ондрий

> То, чем отравился или не отравился Будда вообще не важно. Важно чему он учил.


*А Миларепа отравился молоком!*... и умер

Лактовеги - враги народа!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fritz

А все остальные умерли потому, что рождались. Ну и ели пили и всё остальное. Кругом одни враги.

----------


## Ануруддха

> Ассаджи у себя на форуме написал достаточно подробно: http://dhamma.ru/forum/index.php?topic=472.0
> 
> Цитата:
> Комментарий Буддхагхосы:
> .....
> Он объясняет "сукара-маддава" как "мясо свиньи" (sūkarassa maṃsaṃ). При этом он упоминает другие мнения.
> 
> Так же поступает и Дхаммапала в комментарии к Удане:
> .....
> ...


Есть и другие авторитетные мнения.

Вообще как можно отравиться мясом? До какого состояния его нужно довести, как оно должно разложиться и пахнуть? И после этого поднести его Благословенному? Здесь явно есть противоречия.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Есть и другие авторитетные мнения.
> 
> Вообще как можно отравиться мясом? До какого состояния его нужно довести, как оно должно разложиться и пахнуть? И после этого поднести его Благословенному? Здесь явно есть противоречия.


Это да... Если очень хочется, то "другие авторитетные мнения" более авторитетны.

До какого состояния нужно довести грибы, чтобы они разлогались, пахли? 

Я понимаю, что современная Индия - это не та Индия, но что-то притянутым за уши мне кажется история про трюфели, которые ищут со свиньями (и самое забавное, для свиней!) замечательные жители Индостана. 

Может быть я ренегат, но мне как то стремно было бы отобрать у свиней, дать протухнуть, приготовить из этого блюдо и поднести *это* даже своему знакомому. Это каким извращенным умом надо обладать, чтобы представить такой анекдот по отношению к подношению для Будды!

----------


## Fritz

> Здесь явно есть противоречия.


К тому же, один из признаков будды - невозможность его убийства.

----------


## Ануруддха

Пампкин, не советовал бы вам так грубо передергивать слова, предупреждаю.

Отравиться грибами то как раз можно запросто. И если речь действительно идет о трюфелях - то это как раз исключительное лакомство, в отличие от пресловутого мяса. И откуда вывод, что трюфели именно с территории Индии?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Пампкин, не советовал бы вам так грубо передергивать слова, предупреждаю.
> 
> Отравиться грибами то как раз можно запросто. И если речь действительно идет о трюфелях - то это как раз исключительное лакомство, в отличие от мяса. И откуда вывод, что трюфели именно с территории Индии?


Отравиться грибами вообще или отравиться свиным лакомством - трюфелями в частности (и какое отношение легкость отравления грибами имеет к отравлению свиным лакомством)? Не стоит так грубо обобщать.

Если не с территории Индии, то откуда взялось свиное лакомство (которое не бледная поганка, которую можно спутать с чем то съедобным)?

----------


## Ануруддха

Трюфель (нем. Trüffel; лат. Tuber) — род сумчатых грибов с подземными клубневидными мясистыми плодовыми телами из порядка трюфелевых (Tuberales). Растут в лесах как сапрофиты или образуют микоризу с корнями деревьев. Некоторые плодовые тела на разрезе по рисунку напоминают мрамор. _Немногие трюфели съедобны_. 

Иногда к трюфелям _ошибочно относят несъедобные базидиальные грибы_ из рода Scleroderma (порядок гастеромицетов), плодовые тела которых имеют вид округлых и продолговатых желтоватых клубней длиной 3-10 см.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Трюфель (нем. Trüffel; лат. Tuber) — род сумчатых грибов с подземными клубневидными мясистыми плодовыми телами из порядка трюфелевых (Tuberales). Растут в лесах как сапрофиты или образуют микоризу с корнями деревьев. Некоторые плодовые тела на разрезе по рисунку напоминают мрамор. _Немногие трюфели съедобны_. 
> 
> Иногда к трюфелям _ошибочно относят несъедобные базидиальные грибы_ из рода Scleroderma (порядок гастеромицетов), плодовые тела которых имеют вид округлых и продолговатых желтоватых клубней длиной 3-10 см.


Хм... Даешь тогда свинье, которая их ищет... И становится понятно, съедобное это или нет. Нашел под деревом пять трюфелей, один дал животному; из оставшегося приготовил подношения (опять же сам попробовал в процессе приготовления)...

Иначе имеем типичную история непреднамеренного отравления одного человека другим, недалеким собирателем трюфелей с помощью свиней.

Агата Кристи нервно грызет ногти в стороне!

P.S. Как трудно жить свиньям, которые лакомятся таким _опасным продуктом_!
_
Пампкин заблокирован, предупреждал собственно. Модератор._

----------


## Юй Кан

Жаль прерывать такой содержательный спор, но, можно, просто обращу внимание тех, кому это важно?
Из текста сутры (в пер. Сыркина, разумеется) не следует:
а) будто Будда отравился *именно* _сукара маддавой_; 
б) будто он — именно *отравился*.

----------


## Legba

Знаете, друзья....
У меня в детстве были ботинки, назывались "прощай молодость".
Очень надеюсь, что в моем намтаре (как некоторые знают, я стану Чакравартином, а Пампкин взорвет меня гранатой) упомянут, что уже в детстве я ходил в "обуви расставания с юностью". 
И одни исследователи будут утверждать, что это следует понимать как "ботинки из кожи стариков".
Другие, не менее авторитетные исследователи, заметят, что это, конечно же, обувь из особого войлока, свалянного из волос девственниц. Девственниц, естественно, стригли наголо - отсюда и название.  

 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

Дзенки будущего будут говорить, что такие детали определенно доказывают всю бредовость намтара и не будут верить уже ничему из написанного в нем  :Smilie:

----------


## Юй Кан

Взбрело на ум дать, для пущего разнообразия, линк на занятные коротенькие видео: пёс (ЖС такое  :Smilie: ) ходит на своих задних и поёт на чужих передних. 
Сей Яшка именно что артистично поёт: не только выдерживает высоту тона, но даже ведёт себя сообразно тексту!  :Smilie:

----------


## Huandi

А этот Яшка, что - вегетарианец?

----------


## Поляков

На поющей собачке не проедешь и километра, а вот из двух бычков (или 16 свиней, или 1300 кур) можно получить 160 литров биодизеля. Напомнило "Пролетарский ломтевоз".

----------


## Huandi

Собачка - мясоед. Я в этом смысле писал, Поляков. Она с удовольствием съест тех мясо бычков и свиней.

----------


## Поляков

> Собачка - мясоед. Я в этом смысле писал, Поляков. Она с удовольствием съест тех мясо бычков и свиней.


Это понятно. Я тут продолжаю изыскания в рамках заявленой темы "Защищают ли буддисты животных?", изучаю отрасли народного хозяйства. Картина вырисовывается так себе.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Собачка - мясоед. Я в этом смысле писал, Поляков. Она с удовольствием съест тех мясо бычков и свиней.


Удивительно содержательное сообщение. Спасибо. )))

----------


## Этэйла

Вот в Корее, насколько мне известно буддизм считается основновным, так собак там вообще любят, на завтрак обед и ужин...
Хотелось бы заметить по поводу трюфелей их собаки тоже ищут, только самое главное после находки успеть отобрать, а то они их очень быстро сьедают, да и свинья тоже может откусить кусочек, из-за чего цена такого гриба сразу падает.
Трюфель это один из немногих грибов которым невозможно отравится, если даже его скушать в сыром виде, если он даже долго пролежит, то просто высохнет, и опять в таком виде его безопасно употреблять в пищу.

----------


## Поляков

> Вот в Корее, насколько мне известно буддизм считается основновным, так собак там вообще любят, на завтрак обед и ужин...


Согласно статистике, собранной южнокорейским правительством в 2003 году около 46 % жителей страны не являются приверженцами какой-либо религии. Христиане составляют 27,3 % населения, а буддисты - 25,3 %.
Приверженцы других религий составляют около 2,5 % религиозного населения. Вики.

----------


## Поляков

К Северной Корее предыдущее сообщение не относится. Страна победивших веганов - http://news2.ru/story/102600/

----------


## Sadhak

http://www.inopressa.ru/guardian/200.../15:55:25/meat

----------


## Буль

Видать в университете Суррея совсем плохи дела с финансированием, раз они решились на столь сенсационный доклад....

----------


## Татьяна

> Есть такие.
> 
> Кстати, есть ли кто на форуме из Москвы, кто занимается активной помощью приютам животных? Хотелось бы присоединиться.


Есть. Присоединяйтесь  :Smilie:

----------


## Татьяна

> Про Борьку - 5 баллов!!! 
> Прибили своего друга! "Спасибо, Борька, ты был вкусный. Я, конечно, могла бы кушать яйца курей, пить молочко буренки, но я решила прибить тебя, друг Борька, ибо люблю мясцо. Извини уж".


Пользователь BTR в одной теме о трупоедении рассказывал, как они с батей убили и съели свинку Борьку  :Frown:  Так что это присуще не только деревенской "темноте", но и городской просвещенной элите интеллигентных буддистов  :Confused:

----------


## Кумо

> Пользователь BTR в одной теме о *трупоедении* рассказывал, как они с батей убили и съели свинку Борьку  Так что это присуще не только деревенской "темноте", но и городской просвещенной элите интеллигентных буддистов


Вот за такие словечки многие люди и не любят вегетарианцев.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вот за такие словечки многие люди и не любят вегетарианцев.


Многие "одни" не любят других _за слова_, немногие другие "одних" — _за дела_...

----------


## Кумо

> Многие "одни" не любят других _за слова_, немногие другие "одних" — _за дела_...


За своими делами нужно лучше смотреть, а не в "трупоедов" с утра до ночи гневно пальчиками тыкать, ага.

----------


## Юй Кан

> За своими делами нужно лучше смотреть, а не в "трупоедов" с утра до ночи гневно пальчиками тыкать, ага.


Так, может, коль не ходить туда, где "тыкают пальчиками" за конкретное дело, то не будет нужды в демагогически-защитных _словесных_, опять-таки, построениях класса "Они/вы сами плохие *с утра до ночи*!"?  :Smilie:

----------


## Татьяна

> Вот за такие словечки многие люди и не любят вегетарианцев.


Раз уж вы кушаете трупы, то вы - трупоед. В чём проблема?  :Cool:

----------


## Татьяна

> За своими делами нужно лучше смотреть, а не в "трупоедов" с утра до ночи гневно пальчиками тыкать, ага.


Не гневно, а сверху вниз, не с утра до ночи, а изредка  :Cool:

----------


## Татьяна

> По большей части т.н. "защитники животных" (присутствующие, разумеется, не в счет)  - действуют под воздействием банальной моды. Это  сейчас модно, как Бриджит Бардо отказываться от меховых изделий, модно, как Моби, заявлять что ты вегетарианец. Плюс ко всему хорошие дивиденды приносит на выборах в Европарламент.


Не зависимо от мотива, такая жизненная позиция достойна ТОЛЬКО уважения.
Б.Бардо целую руки!  :Kiss:  Она за свою жизнь спасла десятки тысяч жизней. А вы? Что полезного сделали ВЫ?  :Confused:

----------


## Татьяна

> Все чувствующие существа страдают, испытывают боль и мучения. Я обещаю спасти их все, сколь бы ни многочисленны они были.


А убитый и съеденый вами Борька - не живое существо? или вы таким образом его спасли от мучений? Не хотела бы я быть спасенной вами...Будьте любезны, исключите меня из вашего списка всех многосчиленных  :Confused:

----------


## Татьяна

> Избежать смерти, насколько мне известно, ещё никому не было под силу.


А как же учителя, реализовавшие радужное тело?  :Wink:

----------


## Поляков

> А убитый и съеденый вами Борька - не живое существо?


Живое, живое.  :Smilie: 

"Беги, сынок! Я их задержу."

----------


## Татьяна

> Это в каком же дацане такое зверство произошло?


Про дацаны не знаю, но когда ЕСДЛ приезжал в Элисту 4 года назад, по приказу К.Илюмжинова "забить барана к ужину" было забито больше 200! несчастных животных, уж очень все старались угодить Илюмжинову и ЕС. Не съели, конечно, очень много тушек выбросили.

----------


## Татьяна

> Прекращение рождения коров называется "облегчением страдания коров"? Остроумно. А защита детей это использование противозачаточных средств?


Да, если бы многие СПИДоносители предохранялись, то их дети не рождались бы со СПИДом и не умирали бы в муках от боли в младенчестве, если бы те, кто не в состоянии прокормить ораву детей, предохранялись, то их дети не умирали бы от голода....... и так продолжать можно до бесконечности...

----------


## Кумо

> Раз уж вы кушаете трупы, то вы - трупоед. В чём проблема?


Скорейшего вам освобождения, милая девушка :Smilie:

----------


## Dondhup

Таня, может прочтение первого тома Ламрима остудит Ваш пыл?
Или Вы считаете что для буддистки линии гелуг публичное обзывание оппонентов трупоедами это не есть нарушение правил элементарной нравственности?
Тогда и многих Учителей линии Гелуг так же обзовите. И Всеблагого Будду Шакьмуни, который то же два раза мясо ел.
Не говоря уже о практике в аннутара-йога тантре.

----------


## Буль

> А как же учителя, реализовавшие радужное тело?


Я не знаю кого Вы имеете ввиду

----------


## Татьяна

> Скорейшего вам освобождения, милая девушка


Эти слова обычно говорят\пишут, когда нечего больше сказать...  :Cool: 




> Таня, может прочтение первого тома Ламрима остудит Ваш пыл?
> Или Вы считаете что для буддистки линии гелуг публичное обзывание оппонентов трупоедами это не есть нарушение правил элементарной нравственности?
> Тогда и многих Учителей линии Гелуг так же обзовите. И Всеблагого Будду Шакьмуни, который то же два раза мясо ел.
> Не говоря уже о практике в аннутара-йога тантре.


Не остудит. Нет оправдания убийству ни для мирян, ни для лам, ни для Будды.




> Я не знаю кого Вы имеете ввиду


Сочувствую  :Smilie:

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Нет оправдания убийству


*Заметьте, какая тонкая подмена понятий ораторшей. 

Убийство = поедание мяса убитых животных.*

Девушка, а что-нибудь, КРОМЕ Гелуг Вы читали-слышали?!  :Smilie:  

... Про Ганапуджи, допустим? Про обязательное поднесение мяса и алкоголя на них (иначе будут нарушены тантрически самайи)? Про то, что говорят Учителя Ваджраяны и Дзогчена об обязательном употреблении этих продуктов? ... Нет? Только кровавые трупы животных мерещатся в глазах?  :Smilie:

----------


## Eternal Jew

... Причем, хочу заметить, сама тема и прилагающийся к ней опрос никак между собою не соотносятся.

Тема называется "Защищают ли буддисты животных?"

Кстати, почему только буддисты? 
Почему не "Защищают ли гомосексуалисты права животных?" "... лесбиянки?"... "программисты? ... "евреи?" "... папуасы?"... "адвентисты седьмого дня?" Почему такая избирательность?  :Smilie: 

Т.е. скрытый подтекст таков: "если вы буддист - вы обязаны защищать животных"... Как будто и так присутствующим неизвестно, что буддисты дают обет помощи всем живым существам (а не только животным, кстати). 

А в самом опросе, приводимом ниже, реь уже идет не о защите животных (как указано в теме топика), а совсем-совсем о другом - о вегетарианстве.  Причем, вопросы поставлены так, что они не подразумевают НИКАКОЕ другое мнение, кроме того, что ТОЛЬКО вегетарианцы могут "деятельно помогать животным":




> *Мое деятельное отношение к животным*
> 
> Я вегетарианец и рассказываю близким о его положительных сторонах
> Я вегетарианец и даже занимаюсь активизмом для его популяризации
> Я не вегетарианец, но собираюсь им стать
> Я не вегетарианец и не собираюсь им становиться
> Я помогаю кошкам, собакам или другим животным
> Я вегетарианец, но никому ничего не рассказываю


Вот и возникает вопрос - может, Вы немножко форумом ошиблись? 

Вы уже который раз тыкаете в глаза всем присутствующим: "Я - ХОРОШАЯ, я не ем трупы!" ... "а вы все - трупоеды"...

Девушка, Вам больше самовыразиться негде? Или других способов нет?

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

стараюсь не убивать. но неделю нахад пришлось убить 13 крыс  :Frown:

----------


## Ондрий



----------


## Neroli

Хищники

----------


## Dondhup

> Не остудит. Нет оправдания убийству ни для мирян, ни для лам, ни для Будды.


А как Вы думаете публичное искажение фактов т.е. приравнивание убийства к мясоедению и осуждение Учителей и Будды это нарушение нравенности или нет согласно Ламриму?
Кстати Ваш коренной Лама есть мясо?

----------


## Dondhup

Девушка, а что-нибудь, КРОМЕ Гелуг Вы читали-слышали?! 
-----------
Принципиальной разнице в практике между гелуг, кагью, ньингма и сакья как мне кажется, нет. Девушка плохо знает свою линию  :Smilie:

----------


## Кумо

> А я бы вас не стала банить


Вы знаете, вот нынешним утром я съел немного индюшатины, и мне хватило энергии на весь день. Будучи вегетарианцем где-то с полгода я постоянно ощущал какой-то внутренний холод. Усталость и сонливость. А теперь этого нет. Наверное, я какая-то неправильная обезьяна. Всеядная. Мутант.

----------


## Татьяна

> Вы знаете, вот нынешним утром я съел немного индюшатины, и мне хватило энергии на весь день. Будучи вегетарианцем где-то с полгода я постоянно ощущал какой-то внутренний холод. Усталость и сонливость. А теперь этого нет. Наверное, я какая-то неправильная обезьяна. Всеядная. Мутант.


  :Smilie:  Мне достаточно питаться два раза в день: утром каша и фрукты, вечером овощи. Но это диета выработана годами. А в первое время после отказа от животной пищи ела чаще и было постоянное чувство голода... И, кстати, белок, такой как бобовые, орехи, грибы, раньше хотелось каждый день, а сейчас очень редко. Вполне хватает углеводов и клетчатки.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> ... Про Ганапуджи, допустим? Про обязательное поднесение мяса и алкоголя на них (иначе будут нарушены тантрически самайи)? Про то, что говорят Учителя Ваджраяны и Дзогчена об обязательном употреблении этих продуктов? ... Нет? Только кровавые трупы животных мерещатся в глазах?


А вы слышали про ретриты, где уже опытные практики вообще одной водой только питались? :Smilie:  мне начинает казаться, что народ временами просто напросто Ганапуджей начинает оправдывать свое поедание животных. Можно выпить один глоток вина и съесть маленький кусочек мяса... ну и когда в гости приходишь думаю лучше не отказываться, но опять же только по причине не казаться странным.

----------


## Fritz

В такие гости лучше не ходить. А животных и вправду жаль - если их не съесть, то столько веществ зря пропадает. Хорошо, если достанутся хищникам и червям. Но, у последних мотивация хромает, толку от неё ноль.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> В такие гости лучше не ходить. А животных и вправду жаль - если их не съесть, то столько веществ зря пропадает. Хорошо, если достанутся хищникам и червям. Но, у последних мотивация хромает, толку от неё ноль.


У вас все родственники вегетаринцы, или знают, что вы вегетарианец? или вы к ним всем лучше не ходите?

----------


## Татьяна

> В такие гости лучше не ходить. А животных и вправду жаль - если их не съесть, то столько веществ зря пропадает. Хорошо, если достанутся хищникам и червям. Но, у последних мотивация хромает, толку от неё ноль.


Интересно, как вы можете определить чужую мотивацию и толк от неё?  :EEK!:

----------


## Zom

Кстати, сериал "Мясо тоже плачет" вообще-то идёт на этом канале буддийского форума.

-)

----------


## Татьяна

Какой постинг там нашла!Песня сердца  :Smilie: 

*Пэма Бэнза* 

_"Будучи буддистами, мы приняли тройственное прибежище . Приняв прибежище в Дхарме, нужно практиковать ненасилие по отношению к существам. Так что, если мы продолжаем употреблять мясо – которое является результатом убийства невинных животных – то разве это не есть противоречие нашим буддийским обязательствам?"

Патрул Ринпоче


Вопрос: Почему Вы считаете, что вегетарианство - важный аспект практики Дхармы?

Ответ: Если вы едите мясо, то нарушаете обет, который приняли, ища Прибежища в Будде, Дхарме и Сангхе. Потому что если вы едите мясо, вам приходится отнимать жизни у существ. Так что я от него отказался.

Из интервью Чатрала Ринпоче"_

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Интересно, как вы можете определить чужую мотивацию и толк от неё?


Ну как бы про животный мир сказано, что они глупы... так что можно смело говорить, что мотивации у них мягко говоря вообще никакой :Smilie: )

----------


## Татьяна

> Ну как бы про животный мир сказано, что они глупы... так что можно смело говорить, что мотивации у них мягко говоря вообще никакой)


Да, но люди - это тоже представители животного мира. И какое по вашему количество людей живет в соответствии с благой мотивацией?  :Wink:

----------


## Fritz

> У вас все родственники вегетаринцы, или знают, что вы вегетарианец? или вы к ним всем лучше не ходите?


Я в основном про синьку говорил. А с вегетарианством да, не всегда ровно выходит - люди не очень хорошо это понимают, особенно не в крупных городах. Но принцип тотже остаётся - если люди неуважительно относятся к Вашим пристрастиям\вкусам, то уместна постановка вопроса "что даёт Вам их присутствие?".  Я уверенно говорю на эту тему, т.к. прошёл в своё время через вегетарианство многолетнее. В основном была проблема неудобства для людей в связи с тем, что сегодня для меня из еды у них почти ничего нет.




> Какой постинг там нашла!Песня сердца


Как всегда всё повырвано из контекста напрочь, это особенности национального изучения буддизма. Если взять ньинмапинский Ламрим, СМВУ, то там ярко описано невегетарианское происхождение обычного чая, добыча которого сопряжена с убиением тысяч ЖС, не говоря уже о молоке и мёде. А если взять современную науку с её микроскопами, то акт пития обычной воды из лужи является совсем невегетарианским. Неужто не есть и не пить теперь ничего? Или может, попытаться приобрести правильное понимание строк, цитат и высказываний? 

зы Настоящий вегетарианец - мёртвый мясоед.

----------


## Sadhak

> В основном была проблема неудобства для людей в связи с тем, что сегодня для меня из еды у них почти ничего нет.


Да, это точно  :Smilie: . Постоянная головная боль, как для друзей, которые как только не извращаются с отдельным меню для меня, так и для меня, чтобы в сотый раз объяснить им, чтобы они не загонялись, я салат везде найду  :Smilie: .

----------


## Топпер

Опять мясо  :Frown:  Кажется, осеннее обострение.
Ну, раз пошло такое дело: кто из махаянцев хочет поругаться тхеравада vs махаяна?  :Smilie:

----------


## Ондрий

> Опять мясо  Кажется, осеннее обострение.
> Ну, раз пошло такое дело: кто из махаянцев хочет поругаться тхеравада vs махаяна?


Я! Я!  :Big Grin: 
На работе был трудный день - ругацо охота ))))))))))))

----------


## Zom

> Опять мясо  Кажется, осеннее обострение.
> Ну, раз пошло такое дело: кто из махаянцев хочет поругаться тхеравада vs махаяна?


Так очередные серии "Страстей по Махаяне" уже прошли буквально пару дней назад на каналах Тхеравада и Дзэн. Просто они были несколько скучноватыми в отличие от предыдущих серий.

----------


## Huandi

> Просто они были несколько скучноватыми в отличие от предыдущих серий.


Не тот чанец пошел, помельчал...

----------


## Dondhup

> Так очередные серии "Страстей по Махаяне" уже прошли буквально пару дней назад на каналах Тхеравада и Дзэн. Просто они были несколько скучноватыми в отличие от предыдущих серий.


Всегда можно вспомнить о бонпо  :Smilie: 
Кстати едят ли бонцы мясо или мясо ест бонцев ?

----------


## Евгений Стройнов

Кожзам трещал, деревья гнулись...

----------


## Мих

> Но как Вы назовете человека, который бегает с водой в поисках того, кто хочет пить?


зачем как-то называть того, кто делает, что считает возможным? 
встречу - дам денег на новые кроссовки )

----------


## Юй Кан

Сегодня по "Культуре" в 14.00 док. фильм о том, как буддисты и тигры защищают друг друга: "Монах и тигр".  :Smilie:

----------

Аньезка (23.11.2008)

----------


## Djampel Tharchin

> Сегодня по "Культуре" в 14.00 док. фильм о том, как буддисты и тигры защищают друг друга: "Монах и тигр".


- Наверное это "Храм тигров / The Temple Of The Tigers"

----------

Юй Кан (23.11.2008)

----------


## Юй Кан

> - Наверное это "Храм тигров / The Temple Of The Tigers"


Речь идёт об одном и том же буддийском храме, но фильмы -- разные, поскольку прошедший сегодня называется "Монах и тигр / The Tiger and The Monk". А за линк на второй -- спасибо.  :Smilie:

----------


## Этэйла

тоже фотку здовскую нашла разместила ее в контакте, но где это не поняла
http://vkontakte.ru/photos.php?act=s...9692_118824361

----------


## Юй Кан

> тоже фотку здовскую нашла разместила ее в контакте, но где это не поняла
> http://vkontakte.ru/photos.php?act=s...9692_118824361


Это там же или оттуда же...  :Smilie:

----------


## Этэйла

Yu Kan и Djampel Tharchin я фильм не посмотрела и не могу его сейчас кочнуть, скажите, а этот храм тигров дзен?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Yu Kan и Djampel Tharchin я фильм не посмотрела и не могу его сейчас кочнуть, скажите, а этот храм тигров дзен?


Признаться, пока смотрел, даже вопроса не возникло о том, к какой будд. традиции относится этот храм: разве это так уж важно?  :Smilie:  Но, судя по тому, что находится он на границе Таиланда и Бирмы, это, всё же, тхеравада, а не дзэн. 
В начале же фильма "Храм тигров" сказано просто: "Храм Ват Па Луангта Маха Буа... Девять монахов, которые здесь живут, принадлежат к строгой буддийской секте, члены которой ведут простую и праведную жизнь"...

----------


## Sadhak

Видели как они там этих тигров кормят? Чаны цыплят варят. Местная птицефабрика явно расширила свои производство, еще одно адское место увеличило количество пыточных. А цыплятам в таких фермах подрезают клювы и ноги, чтобы они в узких клетках не калечили друг друга...

----------


## Юй Кан

> Видели как они там этих тигров кормят? Чаны цыплят варят. Местная птицефабрика явно расширила свои производство, еще одно адское место увеличило количество пыточных. А цыплятам в таких фермах подрезают клювы и ноги, чтобы они в узких клетках не калечили друг друга...


Следует ли из этого, что не нужно заботиться о тиграх, принесенных в дар монаху?

----------


## Sadhak

Пусть монах сам решает. Это его карма, цыплят и тигра, из всех троих решение принимает только он, пусть думает.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Пусть монах сам решает. Это его карма, цыплят и тигра, из всех троих решение принимает только он, пусть думает.


Как можно убедиться воочию, он не только подумал, но и решил.
Отсюда вопрос второй: стоит ли как-то скептически комментировать это его _уже реализованное_ решение, уклоняясь при этом от принятия какого-либо собственного, хотя бы _умозрительного_ решения на этот счёт?

----------


## Sadhak

У меня есть свое решение, я вегетарианец. У монаха будет свое, я не знаю его обстоятельств, убеждений, практик, и т.п. Я даже не знаю, остается ли у них время на практику Дхармы в прежнем объеме, ведь судя по фильму вся эта возня и уход за тиграми, туристами и благоустройство всей этой территории занимают очень много времени. Поэтому, пусть монахи сами и думают, им там виднее.

----------


## Юй Кан

> У меня есть свое решение, я вегетарианец. У монаха будет свое, я не знаю его обстоятельств, убеждений, практик, и т.п. Я даже не знаю, остается ли у них время на практику Дхармы в прежнем объеме, ведь судя по фильму вся эта возня и уход за тиграми, туристами и благоустройство всей этой территории занимают очень много времени. Поэтому, пусть монахи сами и думают, им там виднее.


Так вот: и уважаемый Sadhak, и почтенный настоятель монастыря — вегетарианцы (второе ясно из фильма).
Но в реализации своего решения вы различаетесь тем, что он не только практикует Дхарму, ведя, кроме прочего, _строго монашеский_ образ жизни и при этом заботится о живых существах, _не способных никак выразить ему свою благодарность_, кроме как самим фактом своего существования.
Т.е. он, кроме отказа от употребления в пищу мясного, ещё и занят _реальным и очень хлопотным делом_ по спасению не столь разумных, как человек, живых существ. И это, по мне, — главное различие между вегетарианцами и теми, кто, отказавшись от..., ещё и реально заботится о животных.
Но это всего лишь моя приватная точка касательно умозрительных рассуждений о бессмысленности _реальной заботы_ о тех или иных живых существах в эпоху, когда всё живое питается живым. Не более того...

----------

Буль (24.11.2008)

----------


## Артур Гуахо

Местная бюрократия тоже спешит помочь монахам в принятии решения.

----------


## Neroli

> Т.е. он, кроме отказа от употребления в пищу мясного, он ещё и занят реальным и очень хлопотным делом по спасению не столь разумных, как человек, живых существ. И это, по мне, — главное различие между вегетарианцами и теми, кто, отказавшись от..., ещё и реально заботится о животных.


А вы можете привести что-нибудь буддийское в потверждение того, что заботиться об одних существах ценою жизни других существ - это хорошо и правильно?

----------

Тацумоку (24.11.2008)

----------


## Sadhak

> Но в реализации своего решения вы различаетесь тем, что он не только практикует Дхарму, ведя, кроме прочего, строго монашеский образ жизни и при этом заботится о живых существах, не способных никак выразить ему свою благодарность, кроме как самим фактом своего существования.


Забота состоит в том, чтобы расширить мощности местной птицефабрики? Где преимущество в беспечной и удовлетворенной жизни тигра и тысяч новых адских существований столь же живых, чувствующих и страдающих существ, которыми этого холеного тигра кормят? В природе существование тигра и его жертв их личная забота и карма. В неволе же это уже карма тех людей которые существованию одного существа предпочитают мучения, страдания и убийства другого. Такая забота "вегетарианца" выглядит достаточно сомнительной.
Далее. Я всегда полагал, что монастырь, тем более Тхеравады, это место людей принявших обет отречения от мирской жизни, ее радостей и ценностей. В фильме, же для меня это выглядит как дорогие игрушки для настоятеля, который уделяет им бездну времени и сил. Имхо, конечно.

----------


## Топпер

Кстати, показательный тред. Показателен на тему того, что монахи должны 10 раз подумать, прежде чем начать заниматься не совсем своим делом.

Например, сыграть в игру "Слабое звено" с целью заработать денег для Дхаммы - похвально. Только правильно ли?

----------


## Sadhak

> Но это всего лишь моя приватная точка касательно умозрительных рассуждений о бессмысленности реальной заботы о тех или иных живых существах в эпоху, когда всё живое питается живым. Не более того...


Эти "умозрительные рассуждения  в эту же эпоху, когда живое питается живым" резко  приобретают практическую и наглядную ценность, когда человека вдруг совершенно естественно слопает другое живое существо. А если еще оно бы и выращивало и забивало его бы в столь же адских условиях для этого же тигра, вот крику-то было бы.... Это уже не покажется столь же справедливым и заботливым, правда? Если бы настоятель кормил тигров своим телом, то и вопросов бы не было, вот это была бы уже забота о несчастном голодном животном...

----------


## Юй Кан

Вообще занятно, по мне, выглядит, когда практикующие Дхарму миряне начинают рассуждать о правильности/неправильности деяний монахов и качестве следования Дхарме того иль иного монаха, а то и настоятеля...  :Smilie: 
А больше мне, мирянину, тут добавить нечего.

----------

Буль (24.11.2008)

----------


## Буль

> А если еще оно бы и выращивало и забивало его бы в столь же адских условиях для этого же тигра, вот крику-то было бы.... Это уже не покажется столь же справедливым и заботливым, правда? Если бы настоятель кормил тигров своим телом, то и вопросов бы не было, вот это была бы уже забота о несчастном голодном животном...


Sadhak, зачем Нансэн убил кота?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Топпер

> Вообще занятно, по мне, выглядит, когда практикующие Дхарму миряне начинают рассуждать о правильности/неправильности деяний монахов и качестве следования Дхарме того иль иного монаха, а то и настоятеля... 
> А больше мне, мирянину, тут добавить нечего.


А почему бы и нет? Миряне, в конце концов, кормят монахов. И если монах не соответствует моральному облику, то почему бы это не поставить на вид?

я, конечно, не говорю о случаях касаемых, например, незашития прорехи на тиваре до захода солнца, но если монах совершает вопиющие деяния, сказать об этом надо.

----------


## Юй Кан

> А почему бы и нет? Миряне, в конце концов, кормят монахов. И если монах не соответствует моральному облику, то почему бы это не поставить на вид?


А есть ещё и просвещённые миряне, путающие монахов с органами власти...  :Cry:

----------


## Топпер

не совсем понял о чём вы.

----------


## Юй Кан

> не совсем понял о чём вы.


Хорошо, озвучу вполне, по мне, очевидное.
1. Мирянин, подающий монаху пищу, обретает заслугу, т.е. получает некую духовную "прибыль".
2. Монах же, принимающий подаяние, всего лишь даёт возможность мирянину обрести эту "прибыль".
И на этом всё заканчивается, поскольку единственный, кто может что-то "поставить на вид" монаху — это настоятель монастыря или ещё более высокий по статусу духовный авторитет соответствующей традиции. 
А уж что касается "постановки на вид" настоятелю монастыря (о коем речь), есть единственный разумный вариант: пожаловаться на него главе соответствующей традиции, не теша своё эго осуждением монаха среди мирян.
Так понятнее?

----------


## Топпер

> Хорошо, озвучу вполне, по мне, очевидное.
> 1. Мирянин, подающий монаху пищу, обретает заслугу, т.е. получает некую духовную "прибыль".


Обретает.



> 2. Монах же, принимающий подаяние, всего лишь даёт возможность мирянину обрести эту "прибыль".


Т.е. может и не принять еду? И просто помереть от голода?
Вы серьёзно думаете, что монахи оказывают  *только одолжение* мирянам?



> И на этом всё заканчивается, поскольку единственный, кто может что-то "поставить на вид" монаху — это настоятель монастыря или ещё более высокий по статусу духовный авторитет соответствующей традиции.


Это вы сами так решили или это есть в Винае?



> А уж что касается "постановки на вид" настоятелю монастыря (о коем речь), есть единственный разумный вариант: пожаловаться на него главе соответствующей традиции, не теша своё эго осуждением монаха среди мирян.


Да, на настоятелья пожаловаться уже труднее.
Но и ему можно отказать в дане не теша своего эго.

----------


## Neroli

> Вообще занятно, по мне, выглядит, когда практикующие Дхарму миряне начинают рассуждать о правильности/неправильности деяний монахов и качестве следования Дхарме того иль иного монаха, а то и настоятеля... 
> А больше мне, мирянину, тут добавить нечего.


Вы цыплялам расскажите как это круто что их жизнью распоряжаются не кто-нибудь, а буддийские монахи.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Т.е. может и не принять еду? И просто помереть от голода?
> Вы серьёзно думаете, что монахи оказывают  *только одолжение* мирянам?


Пожалуйста, уважаемый Топпер, не надо подменять сказанное мною...
Сказано было: "даёт возможность". И только, ибо не подаст один -- подаст другой...
Ну, а уж если настоятелю приходится кого-то _уговаривать_ оказать помощь монастырю, это -- отдельный вопрос, выходящий, по мне, за рамки конкретного диалога, касающегося Храма Тигров.



> Это вы сами так решили или это есть в Винае?


Сам, конечно.  :Smilie:  Виная -- велика и на русский не переведена. По-английски же читать её я рискну лишь в случае, если сам возьмусь переводить её с пали, что вряд ли случится...
Но если можете привести оттуда цитату, опровергающую моё частное мнение -- давайте: мне действительно интересно.



> Да, на настоятелья пожаловаться уже труднее.
> Но и ему можно отказать в дане не теша своего эго.


Что значит "*отказать*", если монах или настоятель, как понимаю, вовсе не выпрашивает у кого-либо еду/подаяние, а лишь предлагает совершить такое деяние? (Отдельные частные случаи рассматривать, по мне, не резон.)
А так, конечно, -- всё может быть. Значит, вполне вероятно, что можно отказать настоятелю и из самых благих побуждений... К примеру: "А неча на мои деньги тигров выкармливать!!!"  :Smilie: 
Да, и что касается "тешить эго", это, напомню, относилось к осуждению деяний настоятеля среди мирян, а не к отказу сделать подношение... Т.е. опять путаница.  :Frown:

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вы цыплялам расскажите как это круто что их жизнью распоряжаются не кто-нибудь, а буддийские монахи.


Neroli, милая, Вы меня, видимо, за кого-то другого приняли...
В силу этого мне неохота ввязываться в прения по поводу: 
а) можно ли спасти жизнь тигрёнку, не прибегая к кормлению его мясом куриным или каким ещё? 
б) распоряжаются ли монахи *жизнью* курицы или цыплёнка, чью *убитую не ими тушку* они используют для выкармливания тигрёнка или тигра?
И т.п. Да ещё в свете _круто_ или _не круто_... %)
И не склоняйте меня к этому, именем Будды заклинаю!  :Smilie:

----------


## Топпер

> Сказано было: "даёт возможность". И только, ибо не подаст один -- подаст другой...


Если другой есть.  :Frown: 



> Но если можете привести оттуда цитату, опровергающую моё частное мнение -- давайте: мне действительно интересно.


Ну, вот например:



> Если какой-либо монах сидит в уединении вместе с женщиной, в месте, достаточно скрытом для того, чтобы совершить там половой акт, так что *женщина - мирянка , достойная доверия, увидев их там, может описать этот случай как нарушение*, подходящее под один из трех разделов Патимоккхи – требующее или исключения из общины, или собрания монахов, или публичного признания – и затем монах признает, что он находился в этом месте; тогда на него может быть наложено одно из трех вышеупомянутых наказаний, в зависимости от того, как он опишет этот случай или как этот случай опишет женщина-мирянка. Здесь наказание неопределенно (т. е. оно оставляется на усмотрение общины).
> *Под женщиной – мирянкой здесь имеется ввиду женщина-буддистка, принявшая убежище в Будде, Дхарме и Сангхе*





> В случае, если монах живущий на содержании определенной деревни или города, является "развратителем семей", человеком неправедного поведения, *чье неправедное поведение видят и обсуждают в округе*, и семьи, испорченные им, также видят и обсуждают в округе, – тогда монахи должны предупредить его так: "Вы, уважаемый, являетесь "развратителем семей", человеком неправедного поведения. Ваше неправедное поведение видят и обсуждают в округе, и поведение семей, испорченных вами, также видят и обсуждают в округе. Оставьте этот монастырь, уважаемый. Довольно для Вас оставаться здесь".


Как видим, миряне вполне имеют право обсуждать монахов. Другое дело, что не всегда это душеполезно для самих мирян. Но это не значит, что обсуждать вообще не надо.



> Что значит "*отказать*", если монах или настоятель, как понимаю, вовсе не выпрашивает у кого-либо еду/подаяние, а лишь предлагает совершить такое деяние? (Отдельные частные случаи рассматривать, по мне, не резон.)


Не знаю, есть ли между словами "просить подаяние" и "выпрашивать подаяние" разница (в случае, если под выпрашиванием не подразумевается приставание к людям) но, вообще говоря, монахи именно *просят* подаяние. Сам акт хождения босиком с чашей от дома к дому трудно назвать процессом, когда монах дозволяет сделать ему подношение.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Если другой есть.


Да, может быть и такой очень частный случай, не относящийся к выкармливанию тигров в соответствующем храме.




> Как видим, миряне вполне имеют право обсуждать монахов. Другое дело, что не всегда это душеполезно для самих мирян. Но это не значит, что обсуждать вообще не надо.


Опять: что касается "*можно ли* обсуждать?" — безусловное ДА.  :Smilie:  Ибо монах, настоятель и даже глава традиции не вправе запретить мирянам даже *осуждать* его или кого иного.
При этом, возвращаясь к терзаемой %) нами теме: здесь, в буддистском форуме, стоит ли буддистам заниматься осуждением настоятеля Храма Тигров, безапелляционно "ставя ему ТУТ на вид" его образ жизни, о котором мы знаем всего лишь то, что он выхаживает тигров? А тут уже дошло и до качества его практики Дхармы...
Вопрос этот, упаси, — не к модератору треда, а просто, риторически. Даже спорить по этому поводу смысла не вижу, по меньшей мере — для себя. Нелепо это, некузяво...  :Smilie: 




> Не знаю, есть ли между словами "просить подаяние" и "выпрашивать подаяние" разница (в случае, если под выпрашиванием не подразумевается приставание к людям) но, вообще говоря, монахи именно *просят* подаяние. Сам акт хождения босиком с чашей от дома к дому трудно назвать процессом, когда монах дозволяет сделать ему подношение.


Разница есть, состоящая именно в названной Вами разнице между глаголами "просить" и "выпрашивать" ("вы-прашивать" = "вынуждать просимое"). Ну и, соответственно, интонационная окраска у этих глаголов разная.
Кроме того, сказано было: "ДАЁТ ВОЗМОЖНОСТЬ", а не "ДОЗВОЛЯЕТ": разные и интонационная окраска, и смысловое содержание речений.

----------


## Сергей Муай

Я бы на основании фильма вообще бы не делал никаких выводов. Часто информацию подают достаточно однобоко, не вдаваясь в реальные детали, причины, мотивы и т.д. В одном из монастырей Таиланда есть импровизированный лагерь (в нашем эквиваленте - секция) тайского бокса. Тренер - монах монастыря. Тренируются в основном дети. С одной стороны как можно совмещать Дхарму и мордобой? Вроде бы и нонсенс. А с другой, через монаха-тренера прошли десятки, если не сотни малоимущих пацанов, кот. благодаря работе именно этого человека не опустились на дно. Кто-то стал монахом, некоторые ушли в проф. спорт и добились неплохих результатов и т.д. 
Так что "Если на клетке с ослом написано "Бык" - не верь глазам своим" (с)

----------

Кумо (24.11.2008)

----------


## Neroli

> Neroli, милая, Вы меня, видимо, за кого-то другого приняли...
> В силу этого мне неохота ввязываться в прения по поводу: 
> а) можно ли спасти жизнь тигрёнку, не прибегая к кормлению его мясом куриным или каким ещё? 
> б) распоряжаются ли монахи *жизнью* курицы или цыплёнка, чью *убитую не ими тушку* они используют для выкармливания тигрёнка или тигра?
> И т.п. Да ещё в свете _круто_ или _не круто_... %)
> И не склоняйте меня к этому, именем Будды заклинаю!


Ланда, склонять я Вас не буду, но все же...

Вот Вы подчеркнули слова *убитую не ими тушку* в качестве оправдания монахам. Почему этот же аргумент категорически не принимается в оправдание мясоедам? С точки зрения птицефабрики и стимулирования спроса, которым тут любят упрекать, так ли важно для чего человек покупает мясо? Почему монахам можно выкупать убитую не ими тушку, а мясоедам нет? Это двойной стандарт или я ошибаюсь? Я не против того, чтобы считать мясоедов стимулирующими спрос. Но я за то, чтобы называть вещи своими именами всегда.

К тому же, я видимо "избалована" тибетским буддизмом, в котором есть практика спасения ЖС. Вот если бы монахи выкупали цыплят, растили и ухаживали бы за ними, в этом было бы больше буддийского, imho. Конечно "Храм цыплят" звучит не так как "Храм тигров", но по крайней мере не вызывает недоумения.  




> а) можно ли спасти жизнь тигрёнку, не прибегая к кормлению его мясом куриным или каким ещё?


Ну да, может и нельзя. Только места где спасают и содержат тигрят называют зоопарк.

----------


## Won Soeng

Еще в каком-то 20 с лишним лет давности фильме о шао-лине был вполне себе комичный сюжет про монаха, который думал, скормить птенцу червяка или нет и в конце-концов под каким-то предлогом переложил эту проблему на учителя.

Вегетарианство выглядит очень хорошим способом решения проблемы. Это по сути дела невмешательство. Пусть все происходит без моего участия. Популяризация вегетарианства при этом выглядит уже активным невмешательством. Пусть все избегают вмешательства, кому я смогу это донести. 

Монашество является еще более радикальным подходом к отречению от мира. Предельная скромность, почти на грани аскетичности, но без самоистязания.

Если мы уважаем монахов, вполне возможно уважать и вегетарианцев, особенно если вегетарианцы скромны и терпимы к тем, чьи привязанности не дают им таких способностей. Но как монахи не посвящают свою жизнь пропаганде монашества и с пониманием и терпимостью относятся к людям привязанным к миру, так и буддистам-вегетарианцам стоит с пониманием и терпимостью относиться к людям привязанным к животной пище. В конце концов, речь идет о гораздо более широком спектре привязанностей, чем привязанность к вкусной и сытной пище или удобной и красивой одежде. Кому-то нет проблем не есть мяса, но большая проблема сдерживать зависть или брезгливость. А для кого-то нет проблем с завистью, но никак не справиться с курением, или жаждой чувственных удовольствий. И так далее.
Скромность позволяет избавляться от привязанностей избегая тщеславия при освобождении от них.

----------

Буль (25.11.2008)

----------


## Юй Кан

_Уважаемой Neroli:_

И опять путаница... %)
1. Не склонен аз грешный порицать мясоедов. Да и сам изредка употребляю такую пищу, когда ощущаю острую необходимость (бывало, скажем, во время семинаров по тайцзи). По мне, важнее не западать на чём-либо, чем столбом стоять на своём посерёд вольно сидящих...  :Smilie: 
2. Тибетскому (как и любому другому) буддизму, да вообще — любому Учению, имея горячее желание и определённый полемический опыт, тоже можно найти много чего, чтоб "предьявить"... Но — *зачем*? что от этого изменится, если понимаешь, что работать надо прежде всего над собом?
3. Наконец, цинлун (зелёный дракошик), изображённый на моём аватаре, полагается в китайской традиции защитником/покровителем Востока, символом стихии Вода (при этом есть такое понятие, как "путь воды", о чём обстоятельно повествуется в Даодэцзине), и ещё много чего мне близкого, начиная от рождения в Год Дракона, под знаком Скорпиона (стихия Вода) и заканчивая тем самым... много чем. 
То бишь, по жизни я никак не хищник и не агрессор, и, соответственно, все такие вопросы в мой адрес несколько... несообразны.  :Smilie: 

Сорри за вынужденное "немного о себе", вызванное всего лишь стремлением избежать ответов на вопросы не по адресу, не оставив ещё одно Ваше послание бестактно замолчанным.

----------


## Топпер

> Опять: что касается "*можно ли* обсуждать?" — безусловное ДА.  Ибо монах, настоятель и даже глава традиции не вправе запретить мирянам даже *осуждать* его или кого иного.
> При этом, возвращаясь к терзаемой %) нами теме: здесь, в буддистском форуме, стоит ли буддистам заниматься осуждением настоятеля Храма Тигров, безапелляционно "ставя ему ТУТ на вид" его образ жизни, о котором мы знаем всего лишь то, что он выхаживает тигров? А тут уже дошло и до качества его практики Дхармы...
> Вопрос этот, упаси, — не к модератору треда, а просто, риторически. Даже спорить по этому поводу смысла не вижу, по меньшей мере — для себя. Нелепо это, некузяво...


Конкретно насчёт тигров я тоже не знаю. Мой первый пост был к вопросу об обсуждении монахов "в общем"



> Разница есть, состоящая именно в названной Вами разнице между глаголами "просить" и "выпрашивать" ("вы-прашивать" = "вынуждать просимое"). Ну и, соответственно, интонационная окраска у этих глаголов разная.


Ок. Тогда не выпрашивать, а просить. Но просить - монах всё равно *просит.*. т.е. зависит от мирян.



> Кроме того, сказано было: "ДАЁТ ВОЗМОЖНОСТЬ", а не "ДОЗВОЛЯЕТ": разные и интонационная окраска, и смысловое содержание речений.


Тонкий вопрос. Мне кажется, что смысл может плавать.

----------


## Буль

> Почему этот же аргумент категорически не принимается в оправдание мясоедам?


Кем не принимается? Вами?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




> С точки зрения птицефабрики и стимулирования спроса, которым тут любят упрекать, так ли важно для чего человек покупает мясо?


С точки зрения птицефабрики, я полагаю, не важно




> Почему монахам можно выкупать убитую не ими тушку, а мясоедам нет?


Действительно, а почему мясоедам нельзя?  :EEK!: 




> Я не против того, чтобы считать мясоедов стимулирующими спрос.


Наверное никто не против...




> Но я за то, чтобы называть вещи своими именами всегда.


А эти "свои имена", надо полагать, знаете исключительно Вы?  :Wink: 




> К тому же, я видимо "избалована" тибетским буддизмом, в котором есть практика спасения ЖС.


Спасения от чего?




> Вот если бы монахи выкупали цыплят, растили и ухаживали бы за ними, в этом было бы больше буддийского, imho. Конечно "Храм цыплят" звучит не так как "Храм тигров", но по крайней мере не вызывает недоумения.


А тигрёнков маленьких куда девать? Ведь кормить их мясом Вы запрещаете...  :EEK!:

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ок. Тогда не выпрашивать, а просить. Но просить - монах всё равно *просит.*. т.е. зависит от мирян.


В этом смысле — согласен. 
Хотя если вдаваться в детали, то можно сказать, что нищенствующие монахи зависят прежде всего от пищи, и лишь во вторую очередь — от подателя-мирянина...
Но при любом раскладе: мне самому симпатичнее монахи, обслуживающие себя сами, а не перелагающие ответственность за своё пропитание (и причинение вреда живым существам, сопровождающее выращивание, скажем, риса) на мирян.
Моё приватное мнение, не более того.




> Тонкий вопрос. Мне кажется, что смысл может плавать.


Давайте попробуем чуть уточнить смысл двух этих речений, рассмотрев позицию "источника прибыли (или заслуги)"?
ДАЁТ ВОЗМОЖНОСТЬ человек, стоящий иерархически нейтрально по отношению к подателю того иль иного блага.
ДОЗВОЛЯЕТ же — либо начальник, либо охранитель (блага).
Т.о., второй (т.е. "дозволяющий") — наделён властными полномочиями (либо выдаёт себя за такового), первый же ("дающий возможность") — не наделён ими (либо никак их не проявляет).
Это, к слову, и подразумевалось в намёке касательно смешения монахов с представителями власти в моём первом ответе, помните?

Могут быть, разумеется, и всякие исключения из этой простой модели, но *в общем случае* — именно так. Нет?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Еще в каком-то 20 с лишним лет давности фильме о шао-лине был вполне себе комичный сюжет про монаха, который думал, скормить птенцу червяка или нет и в конце-концов под каким-то предлогом переложил эту проблему на учителя.


Да, это "Боевые искусства Шаолиня".
Ну, а во втором фильме тот же монах (в исп. того же Джета Ли), якобы ненароком (так это, что называется "на голубом глазу", представлено в фильме) задушив преследовавшую его любимую собаку дочери настоятеля монастыря, а затем ночью тайком поджарив её на костре в лесу и готовясь вкусить, оказывается застукан братией в сопровождении настоятеля...
В конечном счёте вся компания находит выход из нарушения обета "не употреблять мясного": пёс, мол, обретёт заслугу в виде благого нового рождения, ибо плотью своей послужил на благо голодных буддийских монахов. После чего все дружно приступают к трапезе.

То Neroli: мне всё это очень не понравилось... %) На полном серьёзе.

----------


## Neroli

> То Neroli: мне всё это очень не понравилось... %) На полном серьёзе.


А-а.  :Smilie:   :Smilie: 
А *Бао* вот интересно куда тигренков маленьких девать. Теперь понятно куда. Пусть пожарят и съедят. И монахи сыты и куры целы. И тигры обретут заслуги в виде благого нового рождения. Как вам?

----------


## Буль

Вы противоречите сами себе. Вы отказываете монахам в праве покупать тушки убитых кур и одновременно призываете монахов убить и съесть тигрят...

----------


## Юй Кан

> *Бао* вот интересно куда тигренков маленьких девать. Теперь понятно куда. Пусть пожарят и съедят. И монахи сыты и куры целы. И тигры обретут заслуги в виде благого нового рождения. Как вам?


Мне, скажем так, несколько не по себе от таких с*ложно*сочинённых конструкций...
А Вам?

----------


## Этэйла

Я мельком увидила передачу про этот храм с тиграми, оказывается монахам сейчас тяжело их кормить и навернре им придется их отдавать в зоопарк т.к. они уже не смогут выжить в привычной среде обитания, да мне кажется с монахами лучше, чем в зоопарке в клетке...

----------


## Dondhup

> Я мельком увидила передачу про этот храм с тиграми, оказывается монахам сейчас тяжело их кормить и навернре им придется их отдавать в зоопарк т.к. они уже не смогут выжить в привычной среде обитания, да мне кажется с монахами лучше, чем в зоопарке в клетке...


Конечно, ведь свежий хавчик в оранжевом всегда рядом  :Smilie:

----------

Djampel Tharchin (26.11.2008), Этэйла (26.11.2008)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Но при любом раскладе: мне самому симпатичнее монахи, обслуживающие себя сами, а не перелагающие ответственность за своё пропитание (и причинение вреда живым существам, сопровождающее выращивание, скажем, риса) на мирян. Моё приватное мнение, не более того.


Насколько я знаю, это имеет свой смысл. Зависимость монаха от подаятелей - это прямое его видение того, что все зависимо (в т.ч. он сам). И не только видение, но непосредственное переживание на себе. Каждый день.

Тем более забота о пропитании и сейчас, и тогда, занимала львиную долю времени. Крестьянский труд - весьма хлопотное дело. Это не пара часов в день. Если бы этим занимались монахи, то они были бы крестьянами. В Канона, по-моему, упоминается случай, когда на рисовой поле один из крестьян открыто обвинил Будду и его последователей в тунеядстве. Будда не растерялся  :Smilie:

----------

Этэйла (26.11.2008)

----------


## Топпер

> В этом смысле — согласен. 
> Хотя если вдаваться в детали, то можно сказать, что нищенствующие монахи зависят прежде всего от пищи, и лишь во вторую очередь — от подателя-мирянина...


В принципе да. Другое дело, что пища обычно не появляется сама по себе.



> Но при любом раскладе: мне самому симпатичнее монахи, обслуживающие себя сами, а не перелагающие ответственность за своё пропитание (и причинение вреда живым существам, сопровождающее выращивание, скажем, риса) на мирян.
> Моё приватное мнение, не более того.


Сам Будда когда то ходил с чашей.
я, кстати, тоже долгое время придерживался вашей точки зрения. Пока воочую не увидел, как это происходит. 
По итогам могу сказать, что пиндапад - это, можно сказать, таинство. Когда монах живёт не на мифические банковские пожертвования от неких фондов. А когда каждый день встречается с людьми глаза в глаза. ..... Вот тогда становится видно, насколько миряне и монахи нуждаются друг в друге. 



> Давайте попробуем чуть уточнить смысл двух этих речений, рассмотрев позицию "источника прибыли (или заслуги)"?
> ДАЁТ ВОЗМОЖНОСТЬ человек, стоящий иерархически нейтрально по отношению к подателю того иль иного блага.
> ДОЗВОЛЯЕТ же — либо начальник, либо охранитель (блага).


Не уверен. Например, можно сказать, что нищий, настойчиво дёргающий вас за рукав позволяет вам проявить щёдрость. Думаю, что в этом контексте подходят оба слова.



> Т.о., второй (т.е. "дозволяющий") — наделён властными полномочиями (либо выдаёт себя за такового), первый же ("дающий возможность") — не наделён ими (либо никак их не проявляет).


Иногда под таковыми полномочиями выступает сам факт существования милостынедателя.



> Могут быть, разумеется, и всякие исключения из этой простой модели, но *в общем случае* — именно так. Нет?


Бывают. Например, когда монах не позволяет сделать себе подношение и закрывает крышку чаши.

----------


## Dondhup

> Насколько я знаю, это имеет свой смысл. Зависимость монаха от подаятелей - это прямое его видение того, что все зависимо (в т.ч. он сам). И не только видение, но непосредственное переживание на себе. Каждый день.
> 
> Тем более забота о пропитании и сейчас, и тогда, занимала львиную долю времени. Крестьянский труд - весьма хлопотное дело. Это не пара часов в день. Если бы этим занимались монахи, то они были бы крестьянами. В Канона, по-моему, упоминается случай, когда на рисовой поле один из крестьян открыто обвинил Будду и его последователей в тунеядстве. Будда не растерялся


Современные технологии позволют фермеру обеспечивать едой очень большое количество народа, средняя американская ферма, на котрой работает семья и несколько нанятых работников дает урожай сравнимый с тем что давал средний советский колхоз  :Smilie: 

Что касается монахов,то Учение Будды гибко - на юге например в местах распространения тхеравады, в силу особенностей климата можно ходить с чашей и собирать подаяния, в Монголии и Бурятии или Тибете это затруднительно.
Не знаю обходят ли местные тхеравадины окрестные дома, питаясь ежедневно тем что дадут у нас?

----------


## Ануруддха

Посещал упомянутый в теме Тигриный храм. Находится в Таиланде, провинция Канчанабури, рядом с рекой Квай. Храм тхеравадинский. Изначально настоятелю принесли маленького подобранного где-то тигренка, население вообще любит что-нибудь приносить в храмы. Тигренка откормили приютили, потом еще принесли. Так и началось. Сейчас это по сути вольер с животными под открытым небом под руководством монаха и большого количества волонтеров. С мясом для кормления там какая-то особая тема (вряд ли их кормят цыплятами). Мясо тщательно замешивают с другими продуктами, там чтобы не было запаха мяса и крови.

Несколько фото оттуда:









Еще несколько в альбоме: http://board.buddhist.ru/album.php?albumid=47

----------

Dondhup (26.11.2008), Pavel (26.11.2008), Буль (26.11.2008)

----------


## Топпер

Утро доброе.



> Не знаю обходят ли местные тхеравадины окрестные дома, питаясь ежедневно тем что дадут у нас?


Пытался ходить в прошлом году. Кончилось тем, что местная православная общественность пришла с протестами против "проведения  магических ритуалов". Поэтому сейчас пока проводим дану только по воскресеньям в самой вихаре.

----------

Pavel (26.11.2008), Буль (26.11.2008)

----------


## Артур Гуахо

В фильме о храме меня очень тронула история о самом младшем монахе, ещё совсем ребёнке, о том как настоятель нашёл его стоящим у ворот храма. Была проведена интиресная анология, о его детстве и детстве тигрят.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Насколько я знаю, это имеет свой смысл. Зависимость монаха от подаятелей - это прямое его видение того, что все зависимо (в т.ч. он сам). И не только видение, но непосредственное переживание на себе. Каждый день.


Верно, ещё и просто психологически: монах таким образом лучше узнаёт людей, да и гордыню смиряет же...



> Тем более забота о пропитании и сейчас, и тогда, занимала львиную долю времени. Крестьянский труд - весьма хлопотное дело. Это не пара часов в день. Если бы этим занимались монахи, то они были бы крестьянами. В Канона, по-моему, упоминается случай, когда на рисовой поле один из крестьян открыто обвинил Будду и его последователей в тунеядстве. Будда не растерялся


Признаться, не встречал ни одного упоминания где-либо, где было бы сказано, что Будда, мол, растерялся!  :Smilie:  Может, я просто мало читал? =)

----------


## Юй Кан

> В принципе да. Другое дело, что пища обычно не появляется сама по себе.


Ну, вряд ли это "другое дело" такое уж "другое"... 
Чем в этом смысле пища отлична от всего остального?  :Smilie: 




> Сам Будда когда то ходил с чашей.
> я, кстати, тоже долгое время придерживался вашей точки зрения. Пока воочую не увидел, как это происходит. 
> По итогам могу сказать, что пиндапад - это, можно сказать, таинство. Когда монах живёт не на мифические банковские пожертвования от неких фондов. А когда каждый день встречается с людьми глаза в глаза. ..... Вот тогда становится видно, насколько миряне и монахи нуждаются друг в друге.


Согласен, ответил уже to Ivan_P.




> Не уверен. Например, можно сказать, что нищий, настойчиво дёргающий вас за рукав позволяет вам проявить щёдрость. Думаю, что в этом контексте подходят оба слова.


Да ведь *сказать-то* (т.е. _истрактовать_) можно что и как угодно по любому поводу, что и происходит, куда ни ткнись... %)
Но в языке (т.е. объективно, а не субъективировано), нет двух _абсолютных_ синонимов.




> Т.о., второй (т.е. "дозволяющий") — наделён властными полномочиями (либо выдаёт себя за такового), первый же ("дающий возможность") — не наделён ими (либо никак их не проявляет).





> Иногда под таковыми полномочиями выступает сам факт существования милостынедателя.


Сорри, но, по мне, это просто ещё одна трактовка, на этот раз — расширительная. Пусть будет...
Тут, видимо, проще оставить эз из, чем занудно вникать в нюансы.




> Бывают. Например, когда монах не позволяет сделать себе подношение и закрывает крышку чаши.


Бывает, наверное, и куда жёстче, особенно если брать не только тхеравадинов. Много чего бывает.  :Smilie:  Но тут, напомню, речь шла об *общем случае*.

----------


## Dondhup

> Утро доброе.
> 
> Пытался ходить в прошлом году. Кончилось тем, что местная православная общественность пришла с протестами против "проведения  магических ритуалов". Поэтому сейчас пока проводим дану только по воскресеньям в самой вихаре.


Да уж, православные ....

----------


## Sadhak

> С мясом для кормления там какая-то особая тема (вряд ли их кормят цыплятами). Мясо тщательно замешивают с другими продуктами, там чтобы не было запаха мяса и крови.


Нет, я видел фильм, где прямо показывали как тушки цыплят высыпают в огромные чаны там. Подчеркивалось, что мясо должно быть обязательно вареным, чтобы запах крови не делал тигров агрессивными, дабы они случайно забывшись не слопали пару туристов, коих туда везут автобусами.
Вообще интересно, чтобы усилить выгодный для ума ракурс, он обычно прибегает у разнообразным уменьшительно-ласкательным - "тигренок". Тогда и скормленных ему цыплят тогда стоило бы упоминать как "курятищи", чтобы еще более усилить жалость к одним и непривлекательность и ущербность других, коих уже и не жалко мучить и резать. А вот других уже жалко, это же "тигренок", бедный, дрожащий и жалобно мяукающий. Там не "тигренок", там не меньше 20-30 тигров точно, которым вообще все человеческие эмоции по барабану. Только вот на днях писали, что в зоопарке сожрали человека который много лет за ними ухаживал. У нас семью Берберовых все помнят? Тоже в свое время все тигрят, львят да пантер дома заботливо выращивали пока сами не не были ими же сожраны.

----------


## Юй Кан

Оффтоп, наверное, но раз уж зашло о подаяниях, может, кому-нибудь будет интересна статья А.Ю. Гунского «Даяние и подаяние: способ жизни раннего буддийского монашества».

----------


## Neroli

> Мне, скажем так, несколько не по себе от таких с*ложно*сочинённых конструкций...
> А Вам?


Вам про собачку настоятеля история понравилась? А про тигров чем я хуже придумала?  :Smilie: 

На самом деле я люблю кошек и совсем не хочу чтобы их ели.  :Smilie: 
Ну и что бы закончить эту беседу я скажу Вам, что мое мнение на тему Храма Тигров состоит в том, что я не вижу в этом ничего буддийского. Не зря зоопарк вспомнила. Бывают хорошие зоопарки, где тигры сыты, вскорменны мясом, но никто не поет дифирамбов ни работникам, ни директору зоопарка. Может потому что они за з/п работают, не знаю. Ну тигры... У меня вот собака дома и рыбки. Ну собака, ну рыбки...

----------


## Топпер

> Оффтоп, наверное, но раз уж зашло о подаяниях, может, кому-нибудь будет интересна статья А.Ю. Гунского «Даяние и подаяние: способ жизни раннего буддийского монашества».


Читал когда-то. Статья весьма неплоха. Один недостаток: написана, как всегда без рельаного общения с монахами. Но это у многих исследователей слабое место.

----------


## Кумо

> Да уж, православные ....


Оффтоп:

А что православные? Как думаете, какой процент населения страны знает хоть что-то о буддизме? Вот именно. Для абсолютного большинства обывателей Топпер в своей рясе ровно такой же "сектант и кришнаит".

Виноваты в этом сами буддисты. Сколько уже раз видел такую позицию, мол я уже -- лет практикую, а друзьям и близким совсем не обязательно об этом знать.

А по-моему обязательно, да еще и попытаться донести до окружающих некую общую информацию о буддизме.

Могу привести себя, как пример. Буквально за несколько месяцев общения на тему религий моя православная мама сменила отношение к буддизму от "ереси, ведущей в ад" на уважительное "хоть и другой, но тоже хороший путь".

----------

Татьяна (24.12.2008)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Нет, я видел фильм, где прямо показывали как тушки цыплят высыпают в огромные чаны там. Подчеркивалось, что мясо должно быть обязательно вареным, чтобы запах крови не делал тигров агрессивными, дабы они случайно забывшись не слопали пару туристов, коих туда везут автобусами.


Ну да, и в первом из двух фильмов по линку, любезно выложенному здесь Djampel Tharchin'ом ("Храм тигров / The Temple Of The Tigers") девушка-эколог объясняет, что в храме созданы все условия для того, чтоб притупить природные инстинкты тигров.




> Вообще интересно, чтобы усилить выгодный для ума ракурс, он обычно прибегает у разнообразным уменьшительно-ласкательным - "тигренок". Тогда и скормленных ему цыплят тогда стоило бы упоминать как "курятищи", чтобы еще более усилить жалость к одним и непривлекательность и ущербность других, коих уже и не жалко мучить и резать. А вот других уже жалко, это же "тигренок", бедный, дрожащий и жалобно мяукающий. Там не "тигренок", там не меньше 20-30 тигров точно, которым вообще все человеческие эмоции по барабану. Только вот на днях писали, что в зоопарке сожрали человека который много лет за ними ухаживал. У нас семью Берберовых все помнят? Тоже в свое время все тигрят, львят да пантер дома заботливо выращивали пока сами не не были ими же сожраны.


Во-первых, в храме том есть и тигрища, и тигрята, родившиеся там же. Да и новых, насколько понял, монахи уже не берут.
Во-вторых, дома в семье Берберовых *постоянно жил* 1 (один) лев. И всё. Берберовы ведь были дрессировщиками и чётко понимали, что два, да ещё разнородных хищника в малом замкнутом пространстве... А пожрал лев обитателей дома только тогда, когда умер глава семьи, и зверь совершенно справедливо (по львиным понятиям) счёл себя главой прайда.

Это не к тому, что, значит, ратую за выращивание хищников в домашних условиях или в монашеских обителях. Просто уточняю факты, обратив внимание на те же уловки ума.
Оттого, упаси, не воспримите как наезд...

----------


## Sadhak

Хм, насколько я помню, там вроде всю эту мясорубку начала пантера у Берберовых, может ошибаюсь в зачинщиках, но лев там был явно не один.

----------


## Кунзанг Янгдзом

> Нет, я видел фильм, где прямо показывали как тушки цыплят высыпают в огромные чаны там. Подчеркивалось, что мясо должно быть обязательно вареным, чтобы запах крови не делал тигров агрессивными, дабы они случайно забывшись не слопали пару туристов, коих туда везут автобусами.
> Вообще интересно, чтобы усилить выгодный для ума ракурс, он обычно прибегает у разнообразным уменьшительно-ласкательным - "тигренок". Тогда и скормленных ему цыплят тогда стоило бы упоминать как "курятищи", чтобы еще более усилить жалость к одним и непривлекательность и ущербность других, коих уже и не жалко мучить и резать. А вот других уже жалко, это же "тигренок", бедный, дрожащий и жалобно мяукающий. Там не "тигренок", там не меньше 20-30 тигров точно, которым вообще все человеческие эмоции по барабану. Только вот на днях писали, что в зоопарке сожрали человека который много лет за ними ухаживал. У нас семью Берберовых все помнят? Тоже в свое время все тигрят, львят да пантер дома заботливо выращивали пока сами не не были ими же сожраны.


Многие фильм видели, но смотрели как то не внимательно. Два дня назад его по телеканалу Культура повторяли. 
Началась история с того , что в монастырь привезли тигренка выкупленого у таксидермиста (специалиста по изготовлению чучел). Таксидермист пытался усыпить тигренка, но тигренок выжил. Нашлись добрые люди которые выкупили полуживого измученного тигренка и отвезли в храм (традиция у них такая - если животное пытались убить, а оно выжило - то его отдают в храм). Монахи приняли этого тигренка, выхаживали, но тот все равно умер. 
С тех пор в храм люди стали привозить тигрят, оставшихся без матери (в Таинланде процветает браконьерство). Сейчас в у монахов уже 16 тигров.
Не надо путать этих монахов с людьми, которые заводят крупных хищников как экзотические игрушки.  Монахам приносят тигрят-сирот. Как монахи могут отказать? Или тигры существа недостойные, потому что хищники?
Природа тигров такова, что они питаются мясом.  Пытаться сделать из них вегетарианцев - занятие бесполезное. Это у человека есть выбор -есть мясо или питаться овощами. У тигров такого выбора нет. Физиология ЖКТ у них такая. Может из сострадания к животным, которые являются пищей для тигров, перестрелять всех этих кровожадных тварей (и остальных хищников заодно  :Wink:  )? Как куры, кролики и олени обрадуются! Но господа буддисты, наверное забыли школьный курс биологии и экологии. Кто такие хищники?  "Санитары леса". В первую очередь в лапы хищников попадаются больные, ослабленные животные. Хищники регулируют численность травоядных. Есть очень четкая статистика - там где становится мало хищников популяции травоядных со временем так же деградируют. В природе необходим баланс хищники/травоядные. Одно звено без другого не выживет. Все разговоры о превосходстве одних видов и ущербности других - глупые выдумки людей. 
Кстати, курятину для тигров варят, чтобы тигры не заразились птичьим гриппом (в фильме говорили, что во время эпидемии птичьего гриппа в Ю-В Азии, в зоопарках были случаи заражения хищников от сырого куриного мяса).
Монахи эти заботятся не только о тиграх. Они подкармливают и оказывают помощь и другим животным - оленям, диким кабанам, буйволам, лошадям и т.д.

----------

Аньезка (26.11.2008), Татьяна (24.12.2008), Юй Кан (26.11.2008)

----------


## Neroli

> Подчеркивалось, что мясо должно быть обязательно вареным, чтобы запах крови не делал тигров агрессивными, дабы они случайно забывшись не слопали пару туристов, коих туда везут автобусами.


Тема "Защищают ли буддисты животных?" перерастает в тему "Защищают ли буддисты людей от своих животных?".

----------


## Топпер

Посмотрел обе части. Что могу сказать....... всё делается очень по-тайски  :Frown:

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вам про собачку настоятеля история понравилась? А про тигров чем я хуже придумала?


Не хуже, а *шибче*!  :Smilie: 
Т.е. мне одно не понятно: зачем фантазийно усугублять, если своё отношение к таким историям я обозначил совершенно внятно?




> На самом деле я люблю кошек и совсем не хочу чтобы их ели. 
> Ну и что бы закончить эту беседу я скажу Вам, что мое мнение на тему Храма Тигров состоит в том, что я не вижу в этом ничего буддийского. Не зря зоопарк вспомнила. Бывают хорошие зоопарки, где тигры сыты, вскорменны мясом, но никто не поет дифирамбов ни работникам, ни директору зоопарка. Может потому что они за з/п работают, не знаю. Ну тигры... У меня вот собака дома и рыбки. Ну собака, ну рыбки...


1. Зоопарков — много, а храм такой — один в мире. Эксклюзив. 
Это с позиции продюсеров фильмов.
2. Теперь с позиции монаха-настоятеля. 
Он в одном из фильмов объясняет: не хватает средств на содержание зверей (к которым он привязан ещё и в силу рождения в Год Тигра, да и воспринимает он их как своих детей, поскольку других у него, монаха, нет и быть не может), а там ведь обитают не только тигры, верно? Оттого он вынужден давать интервью, открыть храм для туристов и т.д. Да и монашество он принял, поскольку благодаря буддийским практикам сумел исцелиться от лейкемии, хотя врачи пророчили ему всего года два жизни...
И *по-человечески*, мне кажется, тут всё _очень_ понятно, если, конечно, оставить в покое собственные принципы класса «То — буддизм, а это — не буддизм!».  :Smilie: 

P.S. Уф, сорри, — многовато понапостил... %) Пора утекать в рид-оунли.
Всем, поддержавшим тред, СПАСИБО: мне самому он был очень полезен.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Читал когда-то. Статья весьма неплоха. Один недостаток: написана, как всегда без рельаного общения с монахами. Но это у многих исследователей слабое место.


Вредность  :Smilie:  напоследок: обратите, пожалуйста, более пристальное внимание на *название* статьи?

----------


## Кумо

> Посмотрел обе части. Что могу сказать....... всё делается очень по-тайски


Это как?

----------


## Топпер

Отправил в личку.

----------


## Топпер

> Вредность  напоследок: обратите, пожалуйста, более пристальное внимание на *название* статьи?


Гунский же тхеравадинскую Винаю цитирует. А она до сих пор определяет стиль жизни монахов. Большой разницы нет.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Хм, насколько я помню, там вроде всю эту мясорубку начала пантера у Берберовых, может ошибаюсь в зачинщиках, но лев там был явно не один.


Листнул И-нет, где, как водится, тьма разных версий, и теперь уже сам не знаю.
Хотя здесь — интервью со вдовой Берберова, где нет ни слова о пуме или пантере.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Гунский же тхеравадинскую Винаю цитирует. А она до сих пор определяет стиль жизни монахов. Большой разницы нет.


Да само время ведь как изменилось! И жизнь, и условия... В разных регионах — разные. А Виная тхеравадинская, как понимаю, осталась той же.
Ну ладно, лучше ещё вопросы выложу: существует ли в электронном виде русский текст Винаи (любого толка/ветви)? Как его обрести и насколько он полон?

----------


## Топпер

На Колесе Дхаммы есть небольшой перевод на эту тему. Полной на русском нет.

----------

Юй Кан (26.11.2008)

----------


## Sadhak

Мне кажется тут никто не обвиняет тигров в том, что они едят мясо. К тиграм вообще никаких претензий. К монахам у меня их тоже нет, им виднее, как уже писал. Нет претензий и к зоопаркам, поскольку возможно, что пользы они в итоге самим жс приносят больше. У меня есть сомнения в оценке самой ситуации. 
Монастырь не зоопарк, не шоу и не детский сад с красивыми мохнатыми игрушками - раз. 
Все буддисты согласны в том, что Будда запрещал употреблять мясо жс убитое специально для них. А употреблять мясо для своих тигров? Это два. 
Какая разница, кто съел специально выращеннных и забитых цыплят - монах или его тигры? Это не пошел и купил в магазине, что уже убито или подали на улице. 16 тигров это не тот масштаб, в этой местности наверняка в магазине столько и не укупишь сразу - заказ делать надо. Поэтому, можно рассматривать ситуацию как прямое нарушение Винаи. Монахи держат тигров, на которых съезжаются туристы, на деньги которых местная птицефабрика специально для них вырастит и зарежет дополнительных жс, которым уже без разницы, кто именно их сварил и съел и начало этой цепочки - монах с обетами. Тигра если не на волю выпустить, ибо уже не выживет, так в зоопарки раздать без проблем, они страшно дорогие и в программе обмена зверями между зоопарками их легко возьмут, поменяв на наших барсуков или медведей, к примеру. Для зоопарков кормить тигров нормально, для монаха уже сомнительно.

----------

Neroli (26.11.2008)

----------


## Буль

Это замечательно, клянусь богом. А что бы вы со своей стороны могли предложить?

-  Да что  тут  предлагать?.. А  то  пишут,  пишут...  Конгресс,  немцы какие-то... Голова пухнет. Взять все, да и поделить...
     - Так я и думал, -  воскликнул Филипп  Филиппович, шлепнув  ладонью  по скатерти, - именно так и полагал.
     - Вы и способ знаете? - Спросил заинтересованный Борменталь.
     - Да какой тут способ, - становясь словоохотливым после водки, об'яснил Шариков,  -  дело не хитрое. А то что же:  один в семи  комнатах  расселился штанов у него сорок пар, а другой шляется, в сорных ящиках питание ищет.

----------


## Артур Гуахо

Вот, всё у вас не как у людей, галстук сюда, салфетку туда, да пожалуйста мерси, а так чтобы по настоящему, так это нет, мучаете себя как при царском режиме.

----------


## Кунзанг Янгдзом

> Для зоопарков кормить тигров нормально, для монаха уже сомнительно.


Т.е. если для тигров живущих в зоопарках будут выращивать и забивать цыплят - то нет проблем?  Вас это беспокоить не будет. Или если бы эти тигры жили бы в лесу и съели бы то же кол-во цыплят - то тоже все в порядке?
Самое главное чтобы у монахов руки "чистенькие" были.  :Smilie:

----------


## Dondhup

"На самом деле я люблю кошек и совсем не хочу чтобы их ели."
Они наверно не вкусные.

----------


## Sadhak

> Т.е. если для тигров живущих в зоопарках будут выращивать и забивать цыплят - то нет проблем? Вас это беспокоить не будет. Или если бы эти тигры жили бы в лесу и съели бы то же кол-во цыплят - то тоже все в порядке?
> Самое главное чтобы у монахов руки "чистенькие" были.


Зоопарки это кошмар конечно. Но, раз некоторые люди не могут отказаться побаловать себя мясом убитых животных, то воможно животным лучше платить эту дань в зоопарках, тем самым возможно развивая у людей тенденцию видеть в жс не только бишфтексы. Некоторых людей поразит красота и грация этих животных, в некоторых возникнет сострадание к ужасным условиям их существования в этих зверинцах, некоторые виды животных могут только так вообще спасти свой вид от полного исчезновения из-за человеческой активности.
Конечно, я против любого забития жс в целях потакания человеческих слабостей, будь это содержание тигров, бишфтекс или шуба. Но зоопарки понять можно, можно даже понять людей которые оправдывают свое мясоедение удобным для них способом. А вот монаха с обетами знающего прямые указания Будды отказываться от любого употребления живого существа забитого специально для него (или для его тигра, суть та же), понять уже труднее.
Да, я уверен, что у монаха тем более должны быть "чистые руки" и сердце чистое, поскольку он пример отречения для мирян.
Про тигров в лесу и цыплят никто и не вспоминает тут, это нормально, это их карма. У них нет выбора. А у человека он есть.

----------

Neroli (26.11.2008)

----------


## Буль

Sadhak, что конкретно Вы предлагаете?

----------


## Sadhak

Монахам монахово, тиграм тигровое, ну или в зоопарки отдать хотя бы.

----------


## Кунзанг Янгдзом

> Да, я уверен, что у монаха тем более должны быть "чистые руки" и сердце чистое, поскольку он пример отречения для мирян.
> Про тигров в лесу и цыплят никто и не вспоминает тут, это нормально, это их карма. У них нет выбора. А у человека он есть.


Да, у человека есть выбор.  Вот монахи были поставлены перед выбором: взять на себя заботу о тигрятах или отказаться: "Не наше это дело". Остаться с "чистыми руками". А что с тигрятами будет не их монахов дело, попадут ли тигры  в тюрьму-зоопарк, к чучельнику, в цирк на пожизненную катаргу....  Вы считаете что так монахам нужно поступить?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Топпер

Вообще, монахам нужно медитировать, учить Дхамму и учить ей людей. 
Если вы посмотрели вторую часть фильма, снятую через несколько лет, там вскользь замечается, что монахи ушли от настоятеля. 
Как вы думаете, почему?

----------

Dondhup (26.11.2008)

----------


## Кунзанг Янгдзом

> Вообще, монахам нужно медитировать, учить Дхамму и учить ей людей.


Так там, вроде это все присутствует. Не только они тиграми занимаются.




> Если вы посмотрели вторую часть фильма, снятую через несколько лет, там вскользь замечается, что монахи ушли от настоятеля. 
> Как вы думаете, почему


Наверное они думали так же как Sadhak  :Wink: 

Кстати, Топпер, у Вас в Вихаре тоже кошка вроде живет? Хорошо ли это? Или Вы ее рисом кормите?  :Kiss:

----------


## Топпер

> Наверное они думали так же как Sadhak


Вообще, это закономерный итог увлечений настоятеля.



> Кстати, Топпер, у Вас в Вихаре тоже кошка вроде живет? Хорошо ли это? Или Вы ее рисом кормите?


Пока я занимался её кормёжкой, кормил рисом и тем, что остаётся на кухне. Сейчас люди приносят кошачий корм. Плюс, кошка на самообеспечении. Крыс и мышей в округе у нас много.

----------

Neroli (26.11.2008)

----------


## Sadhak

> Да, у человека есть выбор. Вот монахи были поставлены перед выбором: взять на себя заботу о тигрятах или отказаться: "Не наше это дело".


Опять одно видим, второе не хотим. Спросите так: "взять на себя заботу о тигрятах и доставить адские страдания специально выращенных им на корм существам?" "Заниматься, учиться и учить Дхарме Будды или поступить вопреки его прямым указаниям"? Мирянин может кормить кого угодно как угодно и есть что угодно, это его выбор и право. Буддийский монах со своими обетами должен поступать соотвественно словам Будды, тут за "ой, это существо уже валялось тут мертвое, его убили до меня и не из-за меня" не спрячешься - слишком много цыплят надо.

----------

Neroli (26.11.2008)

----------


## Кунзанг Янгдзом

> Опять одно видим, второе не хотим. Спросите так: "взять на себя заботу о тигрятах и доставить адские страдания специально выращенных им на корм существам?" "Заниматься, учиться и учить Дхарме Будды или поступить вопреки его прямым указаниям"? Мирянин может кормить кого угодно как угодно и есть что угодно, это его выбор и право. Буддийский монах со своими обетами должен поступать соотвественно словам Будды, тут за "ой, это существо уже валялось тут мертвое, его убили до меня и не из-за меня" не спрячешься - слишком много цыплят надо.


Правильно ли я поняла, что монах должен думать так "Пусть миряне этим мараются - карму себе дурную зарабатывают, а я существо чистое - меня это не должно касаться". ИМХО, это ханжество.  :Smilie:  

Цыплята, специально выращенные  на корм тиграм, но скормленные мирянами - это нормально? Проблем нет?  :Wink:

----------


## Топпер

> Правильно ли я поняла, что монах должен думать так "Пусть миряне этим мараются - карму себе дурную зарабатывают, а я существо чистое - меня это не должно касаться". ИМХО, это ханжество.


Скорее здравый расчёт. 
Зачем человек идёт в монахи? Разве не ради того, что бы попытаться улучшить свою камму? Люди за это и уважают. А если монах пойдёт работать, например, на бойню, то что это за монах? Работники бойни потому и уважают монаха, что он не портит камму убийством. И не только уважают, а надеюстя сами в будущем стать монахами. А если они увидят, что монах ничем не лучше, чем они сами, за что, спрашиватеся, уважать монаха?

----------

Dondhup (26.11.2008), Буль (27.11.2008)

----------


## Neroli

> Правильно ли я поняла, что монах должен думать так "Пусть миряне этим мараются - карму себе дурную зарабатывают, а я существо чистое - меня это не должно касаться". ИМХО, это ханжество.


Знаете, очень много существ зарабатывают себе дурную карму. Задача монаха не в том что бы "мараться" за этих людей и зарабатывать себе дурную карму вместо них. Задача монаха освободится самому и научить этих существ как им освободится.

----------

Odvulpa (26.11.2008)

----------


## Кунзанг Янгдзом

> Скорее здравый расчёт. 
> Зачем человек идёт в монахи? Разве не ради того, что бы попытаться улучшить свою камму? Люди за это и уважают. А если монах пойдёт работать, например, на бойню, то что это за монах? Работники бойни потому и уважают монаха, что он не портит камму убийством. И не только уважают, а надеюстя сами в будущем стать монахами. А если они увидят, что монах ничем не лучше, чем они сами, за что, спрашиватеся, уважать монаха?


Хм... Можно сравнить этих монахов с работниками бойни?  Интересно....
Между прочим нашлись миряне которые ради наживы застрелили матерей этих тигрят. Продать убитого тигра в Китай - очень хорошие деньги. 
А эти монахи не только спасают жизни этим тиграм, но и привлекают внимание общества к проблеме браконьерства и  сохранения редкого вида животных.  Возможно увидев, как эти монахи заботятся о тиграх, какой нибудь мирянин задумается, прежде чем отправиться на охоту на тигра или приобрести лекарственный препарат из тигров (в Китае тигры требуются для приготовления каких то препаратов). Это ли не пример для мирянина?

----------


## Топпер

В какой-то степени пример. 
Но Будда был очень мудр. Почему он не дал добро на подобные занятия?
А потому, что не все и не всё поймут. 
Вы видите, даже по этой ветви насколько разные мнения высказывают люди. 
Поэтому монаху в идеале лучше заниматься тем, что однозначно не вызовет осуждения. Т.е. своей непосредственной духовной работой.

----------

Neroli (26.11.2008), Буль (27.11.2008)

----------


## Кунзанг Янгдзом

> В какой-то степени пример. 
> Но Будда был очень мудр. Почему он не дал добро на подобные занятия?


Так мы обсуждает уникальный случай. Такой храм единственный в мире.
Что же касается времен когда жил Будда. Тогда проблема браконьерства так остро не стояла. Охотник тех времен вооруженный луком и стрелами отличается от современных браконьеров снабженных современным оружием , вертолетами, джипами и т.д.



> А потому, что не все и не всё поймут. 
> Вы видите, даже по этой ветви насколько разные мнения высказывают люди. 
> Поэтому монаху в идеале лучше заниматься тем, что однозначно не вызовет осуждения. Т.е. своей непосредственной духовной работой


Что самое интересное, монахов не все поймут если они будут и только  заниматься "непосредственной духовной работой".  :Wink:  Представьте себе , найдутся такие люди.
Кстати, что Вы понимаете под "непосредственно духовной работой"?  :Smilie:

----------


## Топпер

> Так мы обсуждает уникальный случай. Такой храм единственный в мире.


Только, что это.



> Что самое интересное, монахов не все поймут если они будут и только  заниматься "непосредственной духовной работой".  Представьте себе , найдутся такие люди.


Конечно же. Недовольные будут всегда. Это сансара. Недовольные были даже в отношении Будды.
Но здесь можно опираться на Винаю. То, что записано в Винае - осуждаемо или нет, но это законы функционирования Сангхи. Обеты Пратимоккхи - это барьер который отделяет монаха от мирянина. 
Если же монахи занимаются мирскими делами - не удивительно, что осуждающих будет больше.



> Кстати, что Вы понимаете под "непосредственно духовной работой"?


Медитация. Изучение Типитаки. Плюс, работа с людьми и для людей. Т.е. духовное окормление.

----------


## Кунзанг Янгдзом

> Плюс, работа с людьми и для людей. Т.е. духовное окормление.


ИМХО, эти монахи как раз работают с людьми и для людей, проявляя сострадание к животным. Очень нестандартное решение для монахов из тхеравадинского храма.  Но такой пример может быть очень действенным, в отличие от только проповеди о сострадании. Причем для всего человечества. Подумайте, сколько людей узная историю этого храма, заинтересуются о проблеме исчезающих видов, о браконьерстве. Да и отношение к буддизму  людей, далеких от этого учения - тоже немаловажно - меняется к лучшему, благодаря таким примерам.

----------


## Топпер

> ИМХО, эти монахи как раз работают с людьми и для людей, проявляя сострадание к животным. Очень нестандартное решение для монахов из тхеравадинского храма.  Но такой пример может быть очень действенным, в отличие от только проповеди о сострадании. Причем для всего человечества. Подумайте, сколько людей узная историю этого храма, заинтересуются о проблеме исчезающих видов, о браконьерстве. Да и отношение к буддизму  людей, далеких от этого учения - тоже немаловажно - меняется к лучшему, благодаря таким примерам.


Возможно, что вы правы. Мне тяжело спорить т.к. я могу судить только исходя из фильма. 
Но факт того, что основная часть монахов ушла из монастыря - для меня очень тревожный сигнал. Это значит, что большая часть монахов не одобрила проект настоятеля.
Касаемо животных: моя линчая точка зрения такова: лучше бы все эти миллионы батт потраченных на строительства "острова тигров" потратили на миссионерскую деятельность в стране, где нет Дхаммы. Пользы было бы больше. А сейчас, как видно из второй части фильма, всё возвращается на круги своя: тигров отделяют от монастыря. В итоге получится ещё одно шоу для туристов.
И вдобавок мы ведь не знаем, как уход монахов повлиял на моральную атмосферу в округе монастыря т.е. в той вотчине за которую монастырь должен отвечать.

----------


## Кунзанг Янгдзом

> Возможно, что вы правы. Мне тяжело спорить т.к. я могу судить только исходя из фильма. 
> Но факт того, что основная часть монахов ушла из монастыря - для меня очень тревожный сигнал. Это значит, что большая часть монахов не одобрила проект настоятеля.


Люди вообще с трудом принимают необычное. Храм с тиграми - тому пример.





> Касаемо животных: моя линчая точка зрения такова: лучше бы все эти миллионы батт потраченных на строительства "острова тигров" потратили на миссионерскую деятельность в стране, где нет Дхаммы. Пользы было бы больше.


ИМХО, этот храм + фильмы про него снятые - хорошая миссионерская деятельность. Возможно, они сподвигнут больше людей встать на путь Дхармы, чем обычная миссионерская деятельность. Как знать.




> А сейчас, как видно из второй части фильма, всё возвращается на круги своя: тигров отделяют от монастыря. В итоге получится ещё одно шоу для туристов


"Остров тигров" создается в первую очередь, для адаптации тигров к природным условиям, что бы потом их можно было выпустить на волю. Так вроде. Если бы была бы задача "шоу для туристов" - лучше было бы оставить все как есть. Что может быть интереснее для любобытных туристов - и сфотографироваться с большой кошкой  и погладить ее  :Smilie: . 



> И вдобавок мы ведь не знаем, как уход монахов повлиял на моральную атмосферу в округе монастыря т.е. в той вотчине за которую монастырь должен отвечать


Не знаем. По этому и разговора нет.  :Wink:  Но можно предположить, что некоторые люди изменили отношение, например, к браконьерству  :Smilie:

----------


## Топпер

> Люди вообще с трудом принимают необычное. Храм с тиграми - тому пример.


Особенно если они пришли в храм не для того, что бы целый день возиться с тиграми.
У нас в вихаре настоятель тоже хотел купить медвежонка. Еле - еле отговорили. Иначе у нас была бы медвежья вихара  :Smilie: 



> ИМХО, этот храм + фильмы про него снятые - хорошая миссионерская деятельность. Возможно, они сподвигнут больше людей встать на путь Дхармы, чем обычная миссионерская деятельность. Как знать.


Согдасен. Это, возможно, поможет Буддимзу. У меня здесь нет определённого мнения.



> "Остров тигров" создается в первую очередь, для адаптации тигров к природным условиям, что бы потом их можно было выпустить на волю. Так вроде.


Нет. Эта концепция появилась позже. Её озвучили во второй части. Тогда, когда до настоятеля, наконец, дошло, что количество тигров будет увеличиваться и надо, что то делать. В первой серии остров был просо фантазией самого настоятеля. Ни о какой адаптации к природе речь не шла.



> Если бы была бы задача "шоу для туристов" - лучше было бы оставить все как есть. Что может быть интереснее для любобытных туристов - и сфотографироваться с большой кошкой  и погладить ее .


А оно видимо так и получится. Посмотрите в альбоме у Модератора



> Не знаем. По этому и разговора нет.  Но можно предположить, что некоторые люди изменили отношение, например, к браконьерству


Я бы предпочёл исходить из фактов. А факт таков, что у людей теперь нет возможности ни сделать дану монахам, ни пригласить монахов для совершения молебнов, домой.

----------


## Кунзанг Янгдзом

> У нас в вихаре настоятель тоже хотел купить медвежонка. Еле - еле отговорили. Иначе у нас была бы медвежья вихара


Зачем? Там то в храм тигрят местные жители натаскали. Куда деваться то было. Вот и взяли на себя нелегкую заботу. Не сами они себе "игрушек" покупали.



> А оно видимо так и получится. Посмотрите в альбоме у Модератора


Так это было до "острова". Хотя ничего плохого в этом нет.
Вобщем, дорогой Топпер, мы имеем дело с уникальным случаем. Есть в этом и положительные и отрицательные стороны. Появление такого храма, не означает, что каждая вихара должна обзаводиться собственным зоопарком. Но и осуждать это не следует. Монахам и настоятелю выпало вот такое испытание (вследствии их кармы). Испытание не легкое. Я думаю, без такой обузы им бы жилось куда проще. Но вот взялись - сделали доброе дело, не остались равнодушными.

----------

Юй Кан (26.11.2008)

----------


## Топпер

> Зачем? Там то в храм тигрят местные жители натаскали. Куда деваться то было. Вот и взяли на себя нелегкую заботу. Не сами они себе "игрушек" покупали.


У нас тоже практически отдавали. Денег это уже потом сами "дарители" захотели.



> Вобщем, дорогой Топпер, мы имеем дело с уникальным случаем. Есть в этом и положительные и отрицательные стороны. Появление такого храма, не означает, что каждая вихара должна обзаводиться собственным зоопарком. Но и осуждать это не следует


Вообще, можно и осудить. Плюсы и минусы подобного действа не очевидны. Но очевидно, что не по Винае это.



> Монахам и настоятелю выпало вот такое испытание (вследствии их кармы). Испытание не легкое. Я думаю, без такой обузы им бы жилось куда проще. Но вот взялись - сделали доброе дело, не остались равнодушными.


Это не в следствии каммы. Это было личное решение Настоятеля.

----------


## Кунзанг Янгдзом

> Вообще, можно и осудить


Осуждать других проще всего  :Smilie: . Понять - сложнее.



> Это не в следствии каммы. Это было личное решение Настоятеля.


ИМХО, это карма Настоятеля, что именно в его храм принесли этих тигрят. И карма монахов, что именно в их храме это произошло. Разве нет так?

----------


## Топпер

> Осуждать других проще всего . Понять - сложнее.


Не каждое дело нуждается в понимании. Мне например, гораздо проще понять монахов, которые не захотели оставаться в тигрином храме. По сути их уход - это крушение настоятеля, как настоятеля. 

На самом деле, я не осуждаю особо. Нет у меня такого желания. Возможно для Буддизма такая реклама даже благо. Но, с другой стороны, поводы  для осудения всё же есть. И поводы созданы самим настоятелем.



> ИМХО, это карма Настоятеля, что именно в его храм принесли этих тигрят. И карма монахов, что именно в их храме это произошло. Разве нет так?


То, что принесли - да, каммический плод. А то, что оставил - это его решение.
Мог бы спокойно переадресовать тигрят в зоопарк или иное место, где работают с тиграми.

К слову сказать, мы ещё не рассмотрели вариант несчастных случаев: если тигр порвёт кого или загрызёт, кто будет виноват? Например, во второй части фильма решено уменьшить глубину рва до 5 метров (это при том, что и 6 метров взято с потолка). Как я понял, никто особо не озаботился тем, что будет, если для тигров данное препятствие окажется мало и они покалечат кого-либо (а таковой вариант исключать нельзя).

----------


## Кунзанг Янгдзом

> К слову сказать, мы ещё не рассмотрели вариант несчастных случаев: если тигр порвёт кого или загрызёт, кто будет виноват?


Очень может такое случиться. Тигры они тигры и есть. Причем эти самые тигры могли бы покалечить, а то и загрызть насмерть в любом месте, где бы они жили - в лесу (в Таинланде ведь они живут в естественной среде обитания и каждый год происходят несчастные случаи), храме, зоопарке, цирке. Вероятно, те монахи что ушли из этого храма, испугались. Не каждый сможет жить рядом с тиграми. Я бы не смогла - трусиха по натуре  :Wink:

----------


## Топпер

> Очень может такое случиться. Тигры они тигры и есть. Причем эти самые тигры могли бы покалечить, а то и загрызть насмерть в любом месте, где бы они жили - в лесу (в Таинланде ведь они живут в естественной среде обитания и каждый год происходят несчастные случаи), храме, зоопарке, цирке.


Но в естественной среде обитания - отвечает сам человек. А здесь ответственность ляжен на монастырь и настоятеля.



> Вероятно, те монахи что ушли из этого храма, испугались. Не каждый сможет жить рядом с тиграми. Я бы не смогла - трусиха по натуре


Вот здесь я вам могу сказать не вероятностно, а точно. Монахи ухаживали за тиграми так, что им нечего боятся. 
А ушли потому, что тигров стало слишком много и монахи вместо духовного делания занимались животными (о чем, может быть, и не мечтали ибо принимал животных настоятель). И вторая причина вероятностная состоит в том, что судя по фильму, все ресурсы монастыря стали уходить на животных и строительнство рва. Это перебор.

----------


## Кунзанг Янгдзом

> Вот здесь я вам могу сказать не вероятностно, а точно. Монахи ухаживали за тиграми так, что им нечего боятся.


В отношении тигров, я бы 100% уверенность бы не дала.




> А ушли потому, что тигров стало слишком много и монахи вместо духовного делания занимались животными (о чем, может быть, и не мечтали ибо принимал животных настоятель).


Так там волонтеров для ухода за тиграми больше чем монахов.



> И вторая причина вероятностная состоит в том, что судя по фильму, все ресурсы монастыря стали уходить на животных и строительнство рва. Это перебор


Для монахов аскеза вещь естественная. На то они и духовные люди.  Вспоминая Джатаку о тигрице, по настоящему духовный человек и жизнь свою отдаст, чтобы спасти ЖС. А тут вроде этого не требовалось. Может конечно в чем то монахи (материальном) и были ущемлены из-за тигров.

----------


## Топпер

> В отношении тигров, я бы 100% уверенность бы не дала.


Человек либо работает с тиграми, либо не работает.



> Так там волонтеров для ухода за тиграми больше чем монахов.


Это когда монахи ушли настоятелю пришлось брать волонтёров.



> Для монахов аскеза вещь естественная. На то они и духовные люди.


Это вы, видимо, из своего личного опыта говорите?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 



> Вспоминая Джатаку о тигрице, по настоящему духовный человек и жизнь свою отдаст, чтобы спасти ЖС. А тут вроде этого не требовалось. Может конечно в чем то монахи (материальном) и были ущемлены из-за тигров.


Не надо вспоминать джатаку. Мы говорим о реальных людях. Никто не говорил при пострижении этим монахам: вы теперь будете ухаживать за тиграми.

----------


## Кунзанг Янгдзом

> Человек либо работает с тиграми, либо не работает


 Ну если все так просто, тогда зачем бояться несчатных случаев?



> Это когда монахи ушли настоятелю пришлось брать волонтёров


Теперь оставшимся монахам есть время заниматься духовной практикой.




> Это вы, видимо, из своего личного опыта говорите?


Мирянке, конечно, трудно судить о таких вещах.  :Confused:  Может быть аскеза для монахов вещь противоестественная? Вам, Топпер, конечно виднее, что нужно современному монаху (особенно нужен круглосуточный доступ в интернет с неограниченным трафиком, чтобы целыми днями в БФ сидеть. Шутка, не обижайтесь на глупую женщину)  :Kiss: 




> Никто не говорил при пострижении этим монахам: вы теперь будете ухаживать за тиграми.


Т.е. в их контракте это не было указано. Понимаю.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Neroli

> особенно нужен круглосуточный доступ в интернет с неограниченным трафиком, чтобы целыми днями в БФ сидеть. Шутка, не обижайтесь на глупую женщину


Вот почему-то интернет у монаха не вызывает такого недоумения, как тигры. Может быть потому что интернет не ест цеплят и не собирает туристов.  :Smilie: 

А еще монахи могут проводить на БФ просветительскую работу. Среди глупых женщин, например  :Wink:

----------


## Кунзанг Янгдзом

> Вот почему-то интернет у монаха не вызывает такого недоумения, как тигры. Может быть потому что интернет не ест цеплят и не собирает туристов. 
> 
> А еще монахи могут проводить на БФ просветительскую работу. Среди глупых женщин, например


Да, наверное, БФ лучшее времяпрепровождение для монаха.  Значит я не ошиблась!  :Smilie: 
 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Neroli

> Да, наверное, БФ лучшее времяпрепровождение для монаха.  Значит я не ошиблась!


Невозможно оправдать разведение тигров в одном монастыре наличием интернета в другом. Это все равно что один монах глядя на другого решает: "а, ну раз он мало медитирует, значит и я не буду."

----------


## Топпер

> Ну если все так просто, тогда зачем бояться несчатных случаев?


Мы говорили о том, что монахи испугались тигров. Я именно на этот посыл отвечал. Если человек уже работал с тиграми, значит он, как минимум, свой страх преодолел.



> Теперь оставшимся монахам есть время заниматься духовной практикой.


Видимо, да.



> Мирянке, конечно, трудно судить о таких вещах.  Может быть аскеза для монахов вещь противоестественная? Вам, Топпер, конечно виднее, что нужно современному монаху [COLOR="Silver"](особенно нужен круглосуточный доступ в интернет с неограниченным трафиком, чтобы целыми днями в БФ сидеть. Шутка, не обижайтесь на глупую женщину)


Без интернетов нынче никак невозможно  :Smilie:   Это хоть какая-то компенсация отсутствия общения с противоположным полом  :Smilie:  (шутка)



> Т.е. в их контракте это не было указано. Понимаю.


Да. При пострижении они, видимо, данный пункт не оговаривали.

----------


## Тацумоку

> ...
> Без интернетов нынче никак невозможно   Это хоть какая-то компенсация отсутствия общения с противоположным полом  (шутка)
> ...


Не удивлюсь, особенно в свете данного треда, что после такой шутки бдительная общественность, обеспокоенная моральным обликом монахов, может потребовать введения в монастырях должности монаха-сисадмина, дабы ограничить интернет-серфинг исключительно буддаугодными ресурсами, в кои, к счастью, наверняка, попадёт и БФ.  )))

----------

Neroli (27.11.2008)

----------


## Топпер

> Не удивлюсь, особенно в свете данного треда, что после такой шутки бдительная общественность, обеспокоенная моральным обликом монахов, может потребовать введения в монастырях должности монаха-сисадмина, дабы ограничить интернет-серфинг исключительно буддаугодными ресурсами, в кои, к счастью, наверняка, попадёт и БФ.  )))


Думаю, что со временем к этому и придут. Интернет дело пока относительно новое, вот и недосмотрели. 
Хотя в Таиланде уже были скандалы (естественно  обсуждённые на кураевщине православными) на тему флирта молодых монахов с девушками через сеть.

----------


## Кумо

> дабы ограничить интернет-серфинг исключительно буддаугодными ресурсами, в кои, к счастью, наверняка, попадёт и БФ.  )))


Вот БФ туда, как раз, совсем не пролезет)

----------

Tiop (31.03.2009)

----------


## Dondhup

Дима, что Вы провокациями то занимаетесь. Прям как дети.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Дима, что Вы провокациями то занимаетесь. Прям как дети.


Что-то всем провокации мерещатся за каждым кустом. Это так - просто реплика. 

Кстати, есть прикольный мультик на тему топика: "Моя жизнь" называется, про поросёнка, размышляющем о смысле жизни.  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

http://kitya.livejournal.com/235151.html
...



> Забавно, что западные люди уверены в том, что насекомые не являются традиционной частью европейской кухни, однако в реальной жизни каждый из нас ел насекомых не один раз, и далеко не только в результате различных нелепых случайностей. Познакомьтесь, вот этого замечательного жучка зовут кошениль. И если вы никогда не читали книг для вегетарианцев, то, вполне возможно, этого имени вы даже никогда и не слышали. Тем не менее вполне вероятно что нескольких таких клопиков вы съедаете каждый день.
> 
> 
> 
> С начала 90-х кошениль активно используется как пищевой краситель красного цвета. Чтобы получить литр краски необходимо перемолоть около 150 тысяч варёных жуков на специальных заводах в огромных кофемолках. Забавнее всего, однако, то что *как только коммерческое использование жучка стало набирать популярность, законодатели США попытались провести закон, чтобы производители продуктов с использованием кошенили обязательно указывали на этикетке фразу "с добавлением насекомых". Производители (невозможно поверить!) страшно возмутились. Шли долгие переговоры, дебаты по формулировке. В конце-концов, вы не поверите, но факт, сошлись на том, что продукты покрашенные кармином помечают фразой "содержит только натуральные красители"*. Утверждение, как говориться, абсолютно точное, сложно придумать что-либо более натуральное, чем тысячи вареных жуков в кофемолках. Однако, какая разница с первым вариантом! Более того, по закону в США и Канаде производитель для натуральных красителей не обязан поимённо указывать какие именно были использованы. Натуральные и натуральные.
> 
> Европейский закон, в этом смысле чуть удобнее, там сошлись на том, что *жука в йогурте обозначают фразой "краситель E120"*. А вот в США и Канаде все руководства для вегетарианцев рекомендуют избегать клубничных, малиновых, и вишнёвых йогуртов, мороженного, соков, а так же любых других покупных продуктов любого оттенка красного. За фразой "содержит только натуральные составляющие" наверняка будут скрываться невинно убитые жуки.

----------

Aion (30.03.2009), Александр Владленович Белоусов (13.01.2009), Аньезка (13.01.2009), Буль (13.01.2009), Вова Л. (13.01.2009), Ка (29.04.2009), Татьяна (13.01.2009)

----------


## Спокойный

Вообще-то странновато, что под темой о _защите животных_ скрывается опрос про вегетарианство со всеми обычными вытекающими. Несоответствие названия и содержания.

----------


## Вова Л.

> Забавно, что западные люди уверены в том, что насекомые не являются традиционной частью европейской кухни, однако в реальной жизни каждый из нас ел насекомых не один раз, и далеко не только в результате различных нелепых случайностей.


Я как-то слышал, что в красителях используются насекомые, но решил тогда, что шутка - подумал, что в 21-ом-то веке должно быть гораздо проще покрасить чем-то синтетическим, а оно вон как оказывается. Ладно, "Е120" - надо запомнить.

----------


## Юй Кан

Просто инфа тем, кому жить охота. )

УПОТРЕБЛЕНИЕ КРАСНОГО МЯСА УКОРАЧИВАЕТ ЖИЗНЬ

Исследование, проведенное под руководством Рашми Синха из Национального онкологического института США, показало, что употребление красного мяса сокращает продолжительность жизни. 

Наблюдение за 545 тысячами американцев в возрасте от 50 до 71 года велось на протяжении десяти лет. В ходе анализа ученые принимали во внимание не только пищевые пристрастия испытуемых, но и другие факторы риска, такие как курение, наследственная склонность к раку и высокий индекс массы тела. 

Выяснилось, что ежедневное употребление мужчинами 160 граммов свинины, говядины или баранины на 22% увеличивает риск смерти от рака и на 27% — от сердечно-сосудистых болезней. У женщин, ежедневно принимающих в пищу такое же количество красного мяса, риск умереть от онкологических заболеваний выше на 20%, а риск уйти из жизни из-за проблем с сердцем больше на 50%, чем у тех, кто ест мясо не так часто и в меньших количествах. Лучше всего дела обстоят у тех, кто предпочитает белое мясо птицы. 

За время исследования скончались более 70 тысяч испытуемых. При этом 11% мужских и 16% женских смертей можно было избежать, если бы люди пересмотрели свои пищевые привычки и отказались от употребления красного мяса. 

Напомним, что человек начал убивать животных ради мяса примерно 400 тысяч лет назад. Об этом свидетельствуют кости и бивни убитого древними людьми слона, чьи окаменелые останки были найдены на северо-западе графства Кент (Великобритания) в 2006 году. 

Экологи давно призывают человечество уменьшить потребление мяса. По их мнению, будет достаточно отказаться от мясных продуктов хотя бы на один день в неделю, чтобы остановить глобальное потепление. Изменения в питании жителей планеты будут иметь большое влияние на сокращение объемов выбросов парниковых газов и помогут решить проблемы, связанные с разведением крупного рогатого скота и других животных. 

Подготовлено по материалам Associated Press.
http://science.compulenta.ru/412892/

----------


## Ali

> Экологи давно призывают человечество уменьшить потребление мяса. По их мнению, будет достаточно отказаться от мясных продуктов хотя бы на один день в неделю, чтобы остановить глобальное потепление. Изменения в питании жителей планеты будут иметь большое влияние на сокращение объемов выбросов парниковых газов и помогут решить проблемы, связанные с разведением крупного рогатого скота и других животных.


Полная чушь. Основные производители как загрязнения окружающей среды, так и газов, могущих вызывать потепление - это крупные ПРОМЫШЛЕННЫЕ предприятия, ТЭЦ транспорт и т.п., а не пищевая промышленнось (кстати, сама эта гипотеза о влиянии на глоб. потепление весьма спорная - многие ученые склоняются к мнению, что имеет место просто историческая цикличность изменения климата).
А вот насчет того, что нужно быть скромнее в пище - полностью поддерживаю.

----------


## DraviG

*Ali*



> А вот насчет того, что нужно быть скромнее в пище - полностью поддерживаю.


Кстати японская кухня в этом плане очень "продвинута".
На западе ряд институтов занимающихся вопросами здорового питания пришли к выводу что аптимальным соотношением белков жиров и углеводов в пище - 1-1-4 примерно (от 113 до 116). А в суши примерно такое соотношение. 
Да и мясо которое человек съедает... в больших объемах если, оно же не усваивается.... 1 десятую часть организм возьмет а все остальное будет вынужден тупо перемолоть и ввести...

----------

Марица (03.04.2009)

----------


## Татьяна

> *Ali*
> 
> Кстати японская кухня в этом плане очень "продвинута".
> На западе ряд институтов занимающихся вопросами здорового питания пришли к выводу что аптимальным соотношением белков жиров и углеводов в пище - 1-1-4 примерно (от 113 до 116). А в суши примерно такое соотношение. 
> Да и мясо которое человек съедает... в больших объемах если, оно же не усваивается.... 1 десятую часть организм возьмет а все остальное будет вынужден тупо перемолоть и ввести...


Организм не перемалывает трупятинку и выводит далеко не всё. Мясо гниёт в организме и пока оно проходит ЖКТ, организм всасывает из него трупные яды, тем самым отравляя себя. В силу строения кишечника - он значительно длиннее, чем у настоящих хищников. 
В средние века инквизиция использовала такую казнь: узника кормили только мясом. За очень короткий срок человек сгнивал заживо. 
Это исторический факт и привела пример не для споров.  :Kiss:

----------


## Буль

> Организм не перемалывает трупятинку и выводит далеко не всё. Мясо гниёт в организме и пока оно проходит ЖКТ, организм всасывает из него трупные яды, тем самым отравляя себя.


Декарбоксилирования белка в здоровом ЖКТ не происходит. Это Вам любой гастроэнтеролог скажет.




> В силу строения кишечника - он значительно длиннее, чем у настоящих хищников.


И в то же время он значительно короче, чем у травоядных. Это и называется смешанным питанием.




> В средние века инквизиция использовала такую казнь: узника кормили только мясом. За очень короткий срок человек сгнивал заживо. 
> Это исторический факт и привела пример не для споров.


Это миф, а не исторический факт. Историческим фактом это станет тогда, когда станет доподлинно известно кто, где, когда и на ком это использовал.

----------


## Поляков

> В средние века инквизиция использовала такую казнь: узника кормили только мясом. За очень короткий срок человек сгнивал заживо. 
> Это исторический факт и привела пример не для споров.


Не для споров, конечно. Дайте, пожалуйста, ссылку на вменяемый источник с описанием столь бесчеловечной казни.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Этэйла

Ага, гнилотные бактерии в кишечние образуються тока из-за того что человек употребляет мясо...трупный яд это совершенно другая тема и не надо народ пугать т.к. он образуется совершенно подругому : ) ) ) не хотите есть мясо не надо, зачем народ "стращать" около научными домыслами относительно мяса,  и все это "преплетать" к буддийскому учению.
Ну если человек есть землю и ничего кроме нее, давайте еще и его осудим, у каждого организм индивидуален, а значит каждый живет на своем "индивидуальном" топливе"...ну не надо навязывать...что для русского хорошо, то для американца смерть и наооборот  :Smilie:

----------


## Этэйла

Поляков я тоже это много в каких произведениях читала, поэтому когда у Наполеона в "заточении" спросили какое он блюдо выберет, он попросил каждый день ему приносить баранью голову тока меня источников не спрашивайте т.к. я читаю быстро и много и давно всех не упомнить, а то что пытка мясом вареным была это точно, но только человеку еще и пить не давали...но он не сгнивал, а просто люди умирали от почечной недостаточности наверное имхо

----------


## Юй Кан

Как всегда: пошли "наезды" на текст, а потом и на форумчан *по частностям*, которые каждый выбирает сообразно собственным убеждениям или предубеждениям. %) При этом сплошь и рядом почти каждый "наезжающий" напрочь забывает *о сути* исходного сообщения, _никак не призывающего к отказу всех и вся от поедания мяса_. Нормально... ))
Что до казни... Даже если она не была распространена широко, то вполне реальна, опять-таки, по сути, что ведомо почти каждому, достигшему тех самых 50 лет (нижний возрастной порог выборки), ведущему малоподвижный образ жизни и не ограничивающему себя в употреблении мясного: рано или поздно кишечник попросту забивается отходами/каловыми массами...
Чего тут такого загадочного и требующего подтверждения из некоего "вменяемого источника"?  :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Муай

> т.к. я читаю быстро и много и давно всех не упомнить, а то что пытка мясом вареным была это точно,


"Правда, обед и ужин был простоват, - сетует в своих "Воспоминаниях" Н.К. Крупская, - одну неделю для Владимира Ильича убивали барана, которым кормили его изо дня в день, пока не съест; покупали на неделю мясо, работница во дворе в корыте, где корм скоту заготовляли, рубила мясо на котлеты для Владимира Ильича на целую неделю". (c)

 :Wink:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Этэйла

Сергей, нет  Наполеон должен был выбрать одно блюдо, которым бы его кормили изо дня в день на протяжении всего заключения т.к. мужчина был не очень глуп попросил баранью голову я не помню где я это читала или по культурологии когда слушала лекцию нам там препод рассказывал, но мне это чего-то отпечатолось в памяти, а тема как-раз была про пытки мясом  :Smilie:

----------


## Аньезка

Неожиданная взаимосвязь выявилась между рационом питания беременных и концентрацией спермы у рождённых ими детей. Её концентрация оказалась на 24% ниже нормы в тех случаях, когда будущие матери увлекались говядиной.

Об этом говорят данные нового исследования. Их ученые склонны объяснять следующим образом: в мясе животных, говорят они, могут содержаться пестициды, гормоны или загрязняющие вещества, попавшие в него из корма для скота. Эти химические вещества могут накапливаться в жире и мясе животных, а затем попадать в организм женщин. В результате у мальчиков, рождённых матерями, потреблявшими говядину в больших количествах (более семи мясных блюд в неделю), концентрация спермы оказывается на 24,3% ниже нормы. *Полный отчёт об исследовании находится в статье, опубликованной в журнале «Human Reproduction»*.

----------

Юй Кан (03.04.2009)

----------


## Буль

> Еще лучше в "вечерней" - написали, что родился ребенок, который играет на скрипке. Тут же рисунок - скрипка и моя фотографическая карточка и под ней подпись: "проф. Преображенский, делавший кесарево сечение у матери"


Булгаков "Собачье сердце"

Ну какая у младенца сперма?  :Wink: 

_Semen quality of fertile US males in relation to their mothers' beef consumption during pregnancy_

----------

Ersh (11.04.2009)

----------


## Ho Shim

> Ну какая у младенца сперма?


И еще один вопрос, от невежественного - зачем она ему? На что это влияет?

----------


## Аньезка

Я полагаю, что речь шла об уже выросших детях.
Где говорится о том, что сперму измеряли у младенцев?

----------


## Буль

_В результате у мальчиков, рождённых матерями, потреблявшими говядину в больших количествах (более семи мясных блюд в неделю), концентрация спермы оказывается на 24,3% ниже нормы._ :Wink:

----------


## Аньезка

Мальчики лет до 16-ти - еще мальчики.
...эээ...а потом... как написать.... "у мужчин, рожденных матерями", что ли?
Возможно, тут вообще перевод неправильный. Мы же текст переводчика анализируем.

----------


## DraviG

*Бао*



> Не пишите ерунды! Это утомляет. Декарбоксилирования белка в здоровом ЖКТ не происходит. Это Вам любой гастроэнтеролог скажет.


Почему ерунды?)
Во-первых то что мяско повышает кислотность это факт. И то что тяжело усваивается тоже факт. Это вам тоже скажет любой гастроэнтеролог.
Во-вторых тот же гастроэнтеролог вам скажет какой процент населения имеет к 30 годам ЗДОРОВЫЙ ЖКТ. И скажет почему... 


Мясо оно ведь гниет вы же не будите этого отрицать? Так или иначе. А в ЖКТ важна кислотность т.к. если она повышена то некоторые бактерии не могут размножаться. 

Поэтому доля правды в том что сказала Татьяна есть)

С другйо стороны конечно она утрировала говоря что человек сгниет заживо)
В любом случае речь шла о том что люди злоупотребляют мясом... и любой практикующий гастроэнтеролог вам про это тоже скажет. 

В любом случае можно попробовать... 
в 1 день скушайте рис с соевым соусом... огурчиком морковкой и маринованным имбирем... и 1 маленьким кусочком рыбки 
а в другой день грам 300 мяса... с чем хотите... 

и посмотрите на разницу)

----------

Аньезка (03.04.2009), Марица (03.04.2009), Татьяна (10.04.2009)

----------


## Буль

> Во-первых то что мяско повышает кислотность это факт.


Приведите, пожалуйста, механизм. Каким образом мясо повышает кислотность? 




> И то что тяжело усваивается тоже факт.


Именно вопреки Вашему "факту" у хищников длина кишечника значительно короче, чем у травоядных  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




> Во-вторых тот же гастроэнтеролог вам скажет какой процент населения имеет к 30 годам ЗДОРОВЫЙ ЖКТ. И скажет почему...


... а так же скажет у какого процента населения при употреблении мяса в ЖКТ будут выделяться трупные яды. Знаете как этого можно добиться? Только удалив или нейтрализовав 99% желудочного сока, что в практике встречается крайне редко, да и то в результате внешнего воздействия.




> Мясо оно ведь гниет вы же не будите этого отрицать? Так или иначе.


Умеренное, контролируемое иммунитетом организма бактериальное гниение белков также является необходимой частью пищеварения и происходит в толстом кишечнике человека и животных под влиянием «полезных» бактерий — симбиотиков. Ни о каких трупных ядах там речи нет.




> В любом случае можно попробовать... 
> в 1 день скушайте рис с соевым соусом... огурчиком морковкой и маринованным имбирем... и 1 маленьким кусочком рыбки 
> а в другой день грам 300 мяса... с чем хотите... 
> 
> и посмотрите на разницу)


Да уж не раз пробовал. Никакой разницы не замечаю.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Мальчики лет до 16-ти - еще мальчики.
> ...эээ...а потом... как написать.... "у мужчин, рожденных матерями", что ли?
> Возможно, тут вообще перевод неправильный. Мы же текст переводчика анализируем.


Уважаемая Aniezka, не менее уважаемый Бао тут беспросветно прав с т. зр. некорректности перевода процитированного им в первом же отклике оригинального титула:
"Semen quality of fertile US males in relation to their mothers' beef consumption during pregnancy". 
Точнее было бы перевести это, скажем, так: "О зависимости качества спермы половозрелых американцев от употребления говядины их матерями в период беременности".
При этом _смысл_ выложенной Вами информации от этого нисколько не меняется. Ведь подобное уточнение касается только формы, а не содержания перевода. Если, конечно, читать не слова, а то, что за ними...
Оригинальный же (а не адаптированный) текст публикации можно посмотреть здесь.

----------

Аньезка (03.04.2009)

----------


## Dondhup

Тогда Вам, вегетарианцам, и беспокоиться не о чем, мясоеды скоро вымрут как мамонты. Об этом случайно не говорить в этом авторитетном научном издании?

----------

Буль (03.04.2009), Илия (04.04.2009), Поляков (03.04.2009)

----------


## Буль

Однако оригинальный и полный текст лучше посмотреть здесь  :Wink: 

Вкратце в статье доказывается что в американскую говядину попадают добавки. которые скармливали скоту. Эти добавки влияют на качество спермы американских мужчин. А качество американской спермы - это важно. Вот такой вот примечательный факт.

А применение некоторых дезодорантов влияет на озоновый слой. А потепление влияет на популяцию пингвинов. И белые медведи тоже в беде.... В общем - сансара...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Ho Shim (03.04.2009)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Однако оригинальный и полный текст лучше посмотреть здесь


По мне, так куда ни глянь -- суть одна: мясо становится всё вреднее и вреднее... И "бороться" с этим проще всего только минимизируя его употребление, если уж не отказываться он него напрочь. С вегетарианцами же "бороться", по мне же, бессмысленно: от "победы" над ними ни-ко-му ни-че-го не прибудет.
Вообще очень забавляет тииихая такая "священная война" на той же основе ещё и меж буддистами разных толков, порождающая едкие реплики класса "Тогда Вам, вегетарианцам, и беспокоиться не о чем, мясоеды скоро вымрут как мамонты"... Ну чем не праздник успокоения ума? ))
:/



> А применение некоторых дезодорантов влияет на озоновый слой. А потепление влияет на популяцию пингвинов. И белые медведи тоже в беде.... В общем - сансара...


Сорри, чуть уточню в свой черёд (по форме, а не...): всё ж не сансара, а Кали-юга. Даже если дзэнцам это пофиг...  :Smilie:

----------


## Поляков

> По мне, так куда ни глянь -- суть одна: мясо становится всё вреднее и вреднее...


Эх, знали бы вы, что за овощи  вы едите...

----------

Буль (03.04.2009), Дмитрий Певко (14.04.2009), Илия (04.04.2009), Марица (03.04.2009)

----------


## Aion

> Эх, знали бы вы, что за овощи  вы едите...

----------


## Юй Кан

> Эх, знали бы вы, что за овощи  вы едите...


Да, этот хумор уже потоньше будет, чем "... вымрут как мамонты ...", и зовётся он покрасивше: ад абсурдум. Правда?
Но вот подменять понятия, переводя стрелки и всё такое, тоже... вредно, если не вреднее, чем вегетарианство или даже мясоедение.  :Smilie:  Как по мне, естественно, ни в мясе, ни в овощах особо не разбирающемся...
Чего делим или чем делимся, уважаемые? %)

----------


## Татьяна

> Не пишите ерунды! Это утомляет. Декарбоксилирования белка в здоровом ЖКТ не происходит. Это Вам любой гастроэнтеролог скажет.
> 
> 
> 
> И в то же время он значительно короче, чем у травоядных. Это и называется смешанным питанием.
> 
> 
> 
> Это миф, а не исторический факт. Историческим фактом это станет тогда, когда станет доподлинно известно кто, где, когда и на ком это использовал.


*Я ЖЕ НАПИСАЛА - СООБЩЕНИЕ НАПИСАНО НЕ ДЛЯ СПОРОВ*

----------


## Татьяна

> Не для споров, конечно. Дайте, пожалуйста, ссылку на вменяемый источник с описанием столь бесчеловечной казни.


Не дам  :Kiss:

----------


## Татьяна

> Тогда Вам, вегетарианцам, и беспокоиться не о чем, мясоеды скоро вымрут как мамонты. Об этом случайно не говорить в этом авторитетном научном издании?


Что за манеры всех в одну кучу мешать? Кто Вам сказал, что например я беспокоюсь? Мне филетово, вымрут мясоеды или нет. Есть более важные вопросы, которые действительно беспокоят...  :Cool:

----------


## Ersh

> Их ученые склонны объяснять следующим образом: в мясе животных, говорят они, могут содержаться пестициды, гормоны или загрязняющие вещества, попавшие в него из корма для скота


То-есть не мясо виноввато, а пестициды? Пестициды применяют широко при выращивании овощей, злаков, фруктов... Так что вегетарианцы тоже подвергаются риску с такой же вероятностью.
Похоже, это те же самые ученые, которые открыли "ген гомосексуализма"....

----------

Илия (11.04.2009)

----------


## DraviG

*Бао*



> Приведите, пожалуйста, механизм. Каким образом мясо повышает кислотность?


_Мясо является источником кислых радикалов, в результате чего кислотно-щелочное равновесие смещается в кислую сторону. Это провоцирует нарушение обмена веществ, способствует раннему старению организма._
Источник

Кстати этим на мой взгляд и объясняется закономерность между потреблением мяса и возникновением опухолей.
_
В течение 10 лет исследователи наблюдали за состоянием здоровья 545 тыс. мужчин и женщин в возрасте от 50 до 71 года, которые в определенные промежутки времени рассказывали врачам о том, что именно они едят. Как оказалось, при употреблении большого количества "красного" мяса у мужчин на 22% возрастает опасность заболеть раком и на 27% увеличивается риск возникновения сердечно-сосудистых заболеваний.

Среди женщин обнаружились другие показатели. У любительниц мяса на 20% возрастает возможность появления раковых заболеваний и на 50% увеличивается вероятность возникновения кардиологических проблем, сообщает ami-tass.ru._
Источник




> Именно вопреки Вашему "факту" у хищников длина кишечника значительно короче, чем у травоядных 
> ... а так же скажет у какого процента населения при употреблении мяса в ЖКТ будут выделяться трупные яды. Знаете как этого можно добиться? Только удалив или нейтрализовав 99% желудочного сока, что в практике встречается крайне редко, да и то в результате внешнего воздействия.
> 
> Умеренное, контролируемое иммунитетом организма бактериальное гниение белков также является необходимой частью пищеварения и происходит в толстом кишечнике человека и животных под влиянием «полезных» бактерий — симбиотиков. Ни о каких трупных ядах там речи нет.


Я понимаю, вы любите спорить но *давайте без экстремизма.* 
Это цитата к моей позиции не имеет никакого отношения... это вы с *Татьяной* спорили на счет длины ЖКТ... трупных ядов и т.д.

----------


## DraviG

*Dondhup*



> Тогда Вам, вегетарианцам, и беспокоиться не о чем, мясоеды скоро вымрут как мамонты. Об этом случайно не говорить в этом авторитетном научном издании?


Мы все вымрем так или иначе.
И не известно может быть какой-то нарик проживет на 20 лет больше чем человек занимающийся йогой, правильно питающий, но которого собьет машина. 

И действительно с чего такое позиционирование то? "Вам вегетарианцам... "
Может начнем еще делить друг друга по росту? 

Будет клан метр-70 и клан метр-80... 
и 70-ки будут говорить " вы дылды рискуете получить травму головы входя в помещение или в вагон метро"

Вроде бы просто обсуждаем и делимся взглядами... - лишний повод для всех взглянуть на вещи под новым углом. 

*Ersh*


> То-есть не мясо виноввато, а пестициды?


Да тоже улыбнуло... 
_могут содержаться... ....загрязняющие вещества_
так загадили всю планету... и _Ну надоже!! Могут содержаться загрязняющие вещества!_

Тут каждый раз из метро выйдешь и хочешь - нехочешь а покурить придется вдыхая то что выдыхают впередиидущие курильщики ...

Короче в кипящем котле нет холодного места...

----------

Ersh (12.04.2009), Илия (11.04.2009)

----------


## Буль

> *Я ЖЕ НАПИСАЛА - СООБЩЕНИЕ НАПИСАНО НЕ ДЛЯ СПОРОВ*


Вы-то это написали, да. Но форум - это место для обсуждений, а не для постулатов, увы.

----------


## Татьяна

> Вы-то это написали, да. Но форум - это место для обсуждений, а не для постулатов, увы.


Вот именно, для обсуждений. И, наверное, необходимо обоюдное желание обсуждать?  :Wink:  Зачем вступать в спор, если собеседник вам заведомо сказал, что спорить не собирается?

А вообще обсуждение отклонилось от заданной темы.

Был задан вопрос: "Защищают ли буддисты животных?" 

Ответ - нет, буддисты их едят.... а защищают буддисты свое право набивать желудки всем, чем только вздумается, в том числе останками животных, убитых именно для того, чтобы их ели люди, в том числе буддисты. Да еще с таким рвением защищают это своё право на чужую жизнь........ :Frown: ((

----------

DraviG (14.04.2009), Аньезка (14.04.2009)

----------


## Буль

Простите, а кто Вас уполномочивал отвечать за всех буддистов?

----------


## Буль

> Вот именно, для обсуждений. И, наверное, необходимо обоюдное желание обсуждать?  Зачем вступать в спор, если собеседник вам заведомо сказал, что спорить не собирается?


То, что Вы не собирались по этому поводу спорить - я прекрасно понял. Но форум - это не только Вы. Возможно я смогу обсудить Вашу сентенцию с кем-то другим, кто захочет её обсуждать.

----------


## Илия

> Вот именно, для обсуждений. И, наверное, необходимо обоюдное желание обсуждать?  Зачем вступать в спор, если собеседник вам заведомо сказал, что спорить не собирается?
> 
> А вообще обсуждение отклонилось от заданной темы.
> 
> Был задан вопрос: "Защищают ли буддисты животных?" 
> 
> Ответ - нет, буддисты их едят.... а защищают буддисты свое право набивать желудки всем, чем только вздумается, в том числе останками животных, убитых именно для того, чтобы их ели люди, в том числе буддисты. Да еще с таким рвением защищают это своё право на чужую жизнь........((


как-то круто Вы всех под одну гребенку...  Я например - не ем животных. Получается по Вашему я не буддист? И вообще проще относитесь ко всей этой теме. У каждого своя практика.

----------


## Буль

Я полагаю что агрессивных вегетарианцев надо убеждать убрать свой агрессивный тон.




> _Лаской-с! Единственным способом, который возможен в обращении с живым существом. Террором ничего поделать нельзя с животным, на какой бы ступени развития оно ни стояло. Это я утверждал, утверждаю и буду утверждать. Они напрасно думают, что террор им поможет. Нет-с, нет-с, не поможет, какой бы он ни был: белый, красный и даже коричневый! Террор совершенно парализует нервную систему._


Булгаков. "Собачье сердце"

----------


## Аньезка

Кошка-вегетарианец, которая не ест мясо и рыбу!!!
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...meat-fish.html

----------

Вова Л. (15.04.2009)

----------


## Шаман

> Булгаков. "Собачье сердце"


У Булгакова показано далее, как, под влиянием обстоятельств, меняются взгляды профессора  :Wink: 

P.S. Предлагаю ещё обсудить темку "защищают ли буддисты живых существ от агрессивных вегетарианцев."

----------


## Буль

> У Булгакова показано далее, как, под влиянием обстоятельств, меняются взгляды профессора


Относительно террора и отношения к животным у профессора взгляды не изменились. Видимо Вы какого-то не того Булгакова читали...

----------


## DraviG

*Татьяна*
На мой взгляд вы утрируете. 



> Да еще с таким рвением защищают это своё право на чужую жизнь.


Речь о рационе питания а не о праве на жизнь. 
Это Сансара и не в нашей власти это изменить. Этого не мог и Будда. 

Поймите, что все люди разные. Это разные взгляды, разный образ жизни.
Если следовать вашей логики то нам стоит вообще уйти в монахи поголовно. 
Потому что даже пользуясь общественным транспортом мы поощряем убийство животных!

Более того мы платим налоги а на эти налоги покупается оружие... топливо для самолетов... и т.д. 
Мы "оплачивали" убийство людей в Чечне.
Логика таже... как при покупке мяса. Животное ты не убиваешь но создаешь экономическую целесообразность такого убийства. 

так даже платя налоги ты (образно) оплачиваешь убийство коров - минимум коров. Максимум людей.

Ведь так? 
И если следовать до конца вашей логике.... то я не знаю как жить в этом мире. 

Вот простой пример. Вася покупает майку. В цену этой майки так же заложены
1) работа грузчиков

2) транспорт
Что такое транспорт? Это железные дороги. (у нас в стране лидер грузоперевозок) 
- люди которые работают на рудниках...
- в плавильном цехе...
- укладывают рельсы
- обслуживают ЖД (предполагая тяжелый физ труд... менять колесную пару например)

3) в цену заложен налог
4) часть этого налога пойдет на содержание армии со всеми вытекающими.

выходит что даже купив майку Вася дает экономическую целесообразность тяжелого физического труда. Абсолютно так же как делает это покупая мясо убитого уже животного. 
РЫНОК и современная экономика. 
*И как быть?*


ЗЫ
Вы знаете похожая логика была у тех кто взорвал башни 11 сентября.
Обычный человек не поймет в чем были виноваты те люди. Но для экстремистов их "вина" была на лицо... знаете в чем она заключалась?

Отчисления с их налогов шли на вооружение.

----------

Дмитрий Певко (14.04.2009), Шаман (14.04.2009)

----------


## Татьяна

> Простите, а кто Вас уполномочивал отвечать за всех буддистов?


Где в моём сообщении есть слово "ВСЕ"???

----------


## Татьяна

> То, что Вы не собирались по этому поводу спорить - я прекрасно понял. Но форум - это не только Вы. Возможно я смогу обсудить Вашу сентенцию с кем-то другим, кто захочет её обсуждать.


Если бы Вы это *поняли*, то не стали бы дербанить моё сообщение на предложения и оспаривать каждое... По крайней мере с точки зрения здравой логики это именно так.  :Cool:

----------


## Татьяна

> *Татьяна*
> Поймите, что все люди разные. Это разные взгляды, разный образ жизни.


Разные?? Да Вы что?? Ой, спасибо! Вы мне прям глаза открыли! А я прежде об этом и не подозревала даже... :Stick Out Tongue:  Тока образ жизни он не с неба на людей падает, они его сами выбирают добровольно! Надеюсь, Вы поняли меня...  :Wink:

----------


## Ersh

Тема закрыта.

----------

Eternal Jew (15.04.2009)

----------

